# 

## krzyszt17

Mam zamiar zdecydować się na zakup dachówki. Myślałem o Rupp Ceramice Sirius brązowa angoba, ale ostatnio spotkałem Creatona "Kera-Pfanne" brąz, angoba, barwiony w masie. Cena Creatona oczywiście jest wyższa niż Siriusa (2, 3 tys zł na mój dach). W związku z tym mam pytanie do tych którzy użytkują Creatona, co sądzą o tej dachówce. Decyzję muszę podjąć w ciągu kilku dni. 
Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedzi Krzysztof
Przepraszam, że piszę o tym samym w Sondażach, ale mam na odpowiedź tylko kilka dni.

----------


## am

Mam taką dachówkę ok 18 miesięcy. Niestety jeszcze nie mieszkam brak więc doświadczeń. Jestem zadodowlony - z dachówką nic się nie dzieje, ładnie wygląda. 
Tak naprawdę o wyborze zadecydował raczej kaształt i wielkość dachówki niż parametry techniczne czy długość gwarancji. 
Być może jest to trochę lepsza dachówka niż Rupp ale wydaje mi się, że obie są równie dobre. 
Z drugiej strony różnica w cenie samej dachówki a różnica kosztu dachu to dwie różne sprawy. Dachówka u mnie to było tylko ok. 50% kosztów całego dachu. 
Generalnie - polecam  :Smile:

----------

Mam pytanie.
Gdzie jest produkowna- Creaton, a gdzie Rupp.

----------


## radex

Opal: Creaton w Niemczech, RuppCermika częściowo w Polsce (np. Sirius) a częściowo w Niemczech.

----------


## radex

krzyszt17: czy rzecwyiście ta dachówka jest barwiona w masie? Bo jakoś w to nie wierzę. Dzwoniłem nawet kiedyś do doradcy technicznego któregoś z producentów i powiedział, że nie ma dachówek ceramicznych barwionych w masie.

----------

No właśnie.
Zadałam to pytanie, gdyż spotkałam się z opinią,że cena za creatona to cena za transport.
Warto chyba mieć świadomość tego.
Oczywiście nie podważam jakości tylko chcę powiedzieć,że ta wysoka cena wynika z kosztów transportu a nie jakiś cudownych czy innych właściwości tej dachówki wobec innych z tego poziomu.
Tak słyszałam od hurtowników.  :Smile:

----------


## lullabysta

Ja kupowałem creatona 2 lata temu i wszystko jest ok. 
A teraz ciekawostka, znajoy kupował TĄ SAMĄ dachówkę w Niemczech na swój dom i zapłacił więcej niż ja w Polsce, więc nie wiem jak o z tym transportem :Smile: 
 Rzeczywiście nie jest barwiona w masie, ale rupp też nie jest.Przy czerwonych nie ma to specjalnego znaczenia, ale przy ciemnych widać ślady cięcia w koszach i przy oknach połaciowych, więc trzeba angobować na budowie. 
  Jeżeli chodzi  wykonanie, to Creaton jest wykonany dużo staranniej. Np:krawędzie creatona są łagodne, a przy rupp ceramice z zadziorami i dekarz powinien brać więcej za położenie tej drugiej, (co przy dzisiejszej sytuacji na rynku jest nie do pomyślenia  :Smile: )tak bardzo rękawiczki się niszczą.

----------


## Maluszek

Od niedawna mam Creatona Symfonię(angobowana miedź). Leży sobie na dachu od kilku miesięcy i wygląda bardzo dobrze. Fakt, że jest droga ale jest bardzo ładnie zrobiona. Producent twierdzi, że gdy będzie się chciało za jakiś czas dokupić u nich dachówki to będą one wyglądały zawsze tak samo jak te, które już mamy. Jest to spowodowane bardzo bogatym złożem gliniki, które wystarczy im jeszcze na dobrych parę lat coś ponad trzydzieści.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Maluszek dnia 2003-01-31 09:19 ]</font>

----------


## krzyszt17

Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi. 
Niektóre dachówki Creatona sę barwione w masie, przyznał to nawet diler Rupp Ceramiki, a to w końcu konkurencja. Dla mnie ważna jest jeszcze waga Creatona (ok 37kg/m2) Sirius (ok 52 kg/m2). Mój dach był liczony pod dachówkę ceramiczną ale 0,45kN/m2, czyli przy Ruppie musiałbym zwiększyć przekrój krokwi.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## krzyszt17

Zapomniałem dodać, że widziałem przekrój przez "mojego" Creatona i rzeczywiście cały jest brązowy. Wg tego co mówił sprzedawca to nie wszystkie rodzaje dachówek ceramicznych Creaton są barwione w masie. Diler Ruppa twierdził z kolei, że ta firma też się przymierza do produkcji dachówek barwionych w masie.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pepe

Też się do CREATONA "magnum" przymierzam. Ma ktoś taką?
A nawiązując do wyższej ceny Creatona w Niemczech niż u nas - dzieje się tak z różnymi innymi towarami w innych zupełnie branżach, może to wynikać tylko z podstawowej zasady ekonomii, ze towar wart jest tyle ile klient może za niego zapłacić  :Smile: )
Chcę wierzyć, że z jakością nie ma to nic wspólnego...

----------


## Pepe

Też się do CREATONA "magnum" przymierzam. Ma ktoś taką?
A nawiązując do wyższej ceny Creatona w Niemczech niż u nas - dzieje się tak z różnymi innymi towarami w innych zupełnie branżach, może to wynikać tylko z podstawowej zasady ekonomii, ze towar wart jest tyle ile klient może za niego zapłacić  :Smile: )
Chcę wierzyć, że z jakością nie ma to nic wspólnego...

----------


## Pepe

Też się do CREATONA "magnum" przymierzam. Ma ktoś taką?
A nawiązując do wyższej ceny Creatona w Niemczech niż u nas - dzieje się tak z różnymi innymi towarami w innych zupełnie branżach, może to wynikać tylko z podstawowej zasady ekonomii, ze towar wart jest tyle ile klient może za niego zapłacić  :Smile: )
Chcę wierzyć, że z jakością nie ma to nic wspólnego...

----------


## Pepe

Przepraszam, jakoś mi się namnożyło...

----------


## lullabysta

Ja mam Magnum-a, antracyt angoba.
Nie narzekam.
 pzdrw

----------


## nnatasza

Na sto procent od 15 lipca Creaton podnosi ceny za dachówkę (o ok. 10%). Podwyżka wynika z tego, że będą drożej przeliczali euro (zmiana stawki z 4zł na 4,5).  :Evil:  
Przez to muszę sama kupić dachówkę 4 misiące wcześniej!!!

----------

:ohmy:  
 Czy WIEKOR czeka to samo ? Mam zamiar kupić karpiówkę na 300 mm !!!

----------


## sakus

> Na sto procent od 15 lipca Creaton podnosi ceny za dachówkę (o ok. 10%). Podwyżka wynika z tego, że będą drożej przeliczali euro (zmiana stawki z 4zł na 4,5).  
> Przez to muszę sama kupić dachówkę 4 misiące wcześniej!!!


Chciałbym potwierdzić, że otrzymałem tą samą informację od składu, przez który kupuję Creatona  :sad:  . A podwyżka o ponad 10%  :Evil:  nie należy do przyjemności dla inwestora. Tak więc ludziska spieszcie się jeżeli ma być taniej.

nnatasza - dzięki za info

----------


## nnatasza

Przepraszam, że tak nie elegancko wyciągam ten temat na górę - ale warto, aby wszyscy zainteresowani się dowiedzieli!

----------

A Roben zrobił podwyżkę od 1.06.2003 r. Ale nie o 10% !!!! Jakie opusty dostajecie na komplet "dachowy" - dachówki,okna połaciowe, folia, orynnowanie ? Ja dostałam 13% - to dużo,czy mało?  :sad:

----------


## asiunia



----------


## nnatasza

Mam! I właśnie dekarz skończył mi daszek. Za parę dni zrobię zdjęcia i zamieszczę w necie. Mam Kerapfane antracytową barwioną w masie - jest naprawdę piękna (cóż za skromność  :oops:  ) i niestety nie jest tania (ale warta swojej ceny).

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Ja tez mam Creatona Kerabiber Karpiowka kladziona w luske. Wyglada rewelacyjnie przynajmniej jak dla mnie :smile: 
Cena byla w tedy bardzo korzystana (maj 2002) 
Teraz to juz jest bardzo droga euro zaszalalo wiec.
Co do jakosci to naprawde jest bardzo dobra.

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja mam Kerapfane brąz i jestem bardzo niezadowolony. Są różne odcienie dachówki, reklamacji nie chcą uznać, sprawa pewnie trafi do sądu. Ale może to tylko mój indywidualny przypadek?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maxtor

Mam karpiówke Creaton Klassik (czerwona angoba) - układana w koronkę. Kupowana jesienią 2003 (dobra cena). Dachówka jest bez zarzutu. Moge polecić. Przy układaniu karpiówki trzeba mieć *bardzo dobrych* dekarzy, ta dachówka nie wybacza błędów. 

Pzdr
maxtor

----------


## izat

za miesiąc- mam nadzieję-mieć na dachu karpiówkę miedziana angoba

----------


## piotr.o

Sprecyzuj o jakie wiadomości na temat Creatona Ci chodzi pytanie jest zbyt ogólne.Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## revo

Jestem w trakcie układania dachówki Creaton Harmonie angoba miedziana I gatunek zakupionej w ramach promocji.
Ceaton firma również na tym forum określana jako Mercedes wsród dachówek, promocje obecnie są na większość materiałów budowlanych,
tak że nie budziło to wątpliwości.
Dachówkę dostarczono na plac budowy, wykonawcy solidni.
Oglądając dokładnie dachówki już na dachu zauważyłem, ze większość
z nich ma uszkodzoną angobę w postaci linijnego ubytku długości
około 1-2 cm na grzbiecie dachówki a uszkodzenia są również dachówkach
jeszcze nie rozpakowanych. Uszkodzenia musiały powstać w trakcie transportu i są widoczne również przy oglądaniu dachu z dołu.
Wykonawca i sprzedawca odesłali mnie do przedstawiciela firmy Creaton,
który ku mojemu zdziwieniu zakomunikował, że reklamacja na tego typu uszkodzenia nie będzie uwzlędniona, ponieważ takie sytuacje reguluje dyrektywa europejska, która mówi, że uszkodzenia angoby na dachówkach powstałe w trakcie transportu i rozładunku nie wpływają na wartość użytkową dachówek. Ponadto stwierdził, że ten typ dachówek często jest w taki sposób uszkodzony, że po kilku deszczach ubytki nie będą widoczne i tak poza tym to oglądając dachówkę na ekspozycji można było zauwazyć podobne ubytki angoby więc wiedziałem co kupuję.
Z własnego doświadczenia stwierdzam, ze dachówka Creaton Harmonie jest bardzo miękka i łatwo ją uszkodzić.
CZy ktoś byłby w stanie podpowiedzieć mi co dalej robić.
Za dachówkę częściowo zapłaciłem.
Revo

----------


## olinek

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49749

----------


## Ella

Revo, miałam identyczny problem z dachówką Koramic w zeszłym roku.
W wątku podanym przez Olinek opisałam, jak załatwiałam reklamację.

----------


## zgudi

witam mam nadzieję , że połaczymy swe siły z producentami i sprzedawcami badziewa( to są chyba k... jakies odpady produkcyjne...)
mam identyczną sytuację z koramic l-15 ceglasta angoba szlachetna

----------


## arek_s

> Z własnego doświadczenia stwierdzam, ze dachówka Creaton Harmonie jest bardzo miękka i łatwo ją uszkodzić.


ja mam co prawda Creaton Kera Pfanne ale równiez angobę miedzianą co prawda można zarysowac angobe ale po przetarciu chociażby palcem nie ma sladu.

Jednak nie bardzo wiem dlaczego sprzedawca odesłał Cię do Creatona - jeśli sprzedawca dostarczył Ci towar własnym transportem to co Cię powinno obchodzić czy coś się uszkodziło czy nie  - Ty masz dostać towar na plac w I gatunku - jesli taki zamówiłeś 
Jak zwykle widać jakąś spychologie odpowiedzialności.

Druga sprawa to wspomniana przez Ciebie ekspozycja - nie bardzo wiem co ma wygląd dachówek na ekspozycji do dachówek które ci sprzedali przecież nie kupiłeś tych z ekspozycji - to już jakieś chamstwo ze strony sprzedającego   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## AVA

Mam nowy dach i problem. Kupiliśmy dachówkę CREATON kera pfanne brazową i po założeniu zauważyliśmy ciemne plamy. Sprawdziliśmy serię dachówki i okazało, że są z dwóch serii i faktycznie różnią się kolorem. Rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem, ale stwierdził że gwarancja nie jest na kolor. Różnicy nie ma znacznej przykładając ją do siebie,  ale na dachu wygląda to jak zacieki. co z tym fantem zrobić?   :sad:

----------


## Dr.opsik

Czy to była ta finesse brąz glazura?

----------


## acca5

a jaka cene dostaliscie na dachowke i gdzie kupowaliscie ją, jaka powierzchnia dachu i jaka cena za całośc dachowki z obrobkami/

----------


## AVA

Dachówka jest kasztanowa, nie znam dokładnie nazwy. Dach ma 265m2, ale zamawialiśmu 15% więcej. Cena myślę że dobra ok.20400 zł. Za obróbki płacilismy( robociznę ) ok.1100 zł.(3 kominy,kosze,pas nadrynnowy)

----------


## izat

ja też mam mały problemik
wczoraj przyjechała do mnie karpiówka i trójniki są sporo jaśniejsze  :sad: 
hlip

----------


## ashen

Mam ofertę na dachówkę czerwień miedziana z upustem 40% od cen katalogowych producenta? Dach domu ma mieć powierzchnię 352m2. Czy to dobry rabat?

Rabat na okna Velux (4sztuki) - 20%, rynny Lindab 22% od cen producenta.

Można jeszcze coś z tego zbić ?

----------


## acca5

Czy moge sie dowiedziec ile w tej chwili bedzie kosztowal caly twój dach czy jest to tylko upust na dachowke podstawową. Moze daj link do swojego domu-projektu. Mój dach to 300mkw i bardzo podoba mi sie creaton dachówka.

----------


## trobe

Jesienią na Kera-Pfanne (całą, tzn. podstawową i pozostałe) producent dawał rabat 30%. Nie wiem, jak jest w tej chwili. Najlepiej popytaj o oferty w innych miejscach, poza tym zawsze warto skontaktowac się z przedstawicielem z Twojego regionu, on może udzielic Ci sensownej porady (także, czy warto współpracowac z danym sprzedawcą, w moim przypadku jego rady okazay się cenne). Sama dachówka bardzo OK.

----------


## ashen

wg moich szacunkowych wyliczeń koszt powinien oscylować wokół 25-27tys za wszystkie elementy ceramiczne.
Interesująca jest również opcja dachówki glazurowanej - droższa o ok 5-7%.

Projekt jest indywidualny, ale bardzo zbliżony do projektu - mam bez piwnic, ale 2 stanowiska garażowe.
http://www.archigraph.pl/new/archigraph/ind.php - wpisz nazwa: Tiberina (302)

----------


## ashen

Czy posiada ktoś zdjęcia połaci dachowej tej dachówki w kolorze miedzianym lub brąz glazurze?
Zastanawiam sie nad wyborem tej dachówki, do pełni szczęścia potrzebuje jednak zobaczyć jak prezentuje się ona na dachu (najchętniej czterospadowym)

----------


## Kacperski

Piękna dachówka - zwłaszcza brazowa glazurowana, namawiam na kontakt z przedstawicielem a on pewnie wskaże gdzie jest taki dach- warto.  :Lol:

----------


## ashen

coś mój przedstawiciel jest bardzo opieszały w podawaniu informacji.

----------


## Willie

U mnie jest miedziana angoba Creatona - karpiówka (nie wiem co to Kera Pfanne   :cry:  ) - zapraszam do albumu - pod koniec zbioru

pozdr

----------


## ojboli

mam kreaton kera pfanne brąz  nat, ale ostatnie zdjęcia to głownie snieg,jaki się ociepli dorobie nowe i mogę pokazac

----------


## arek_s

mam u siebie miedzianą - jutro podeślę Ci parę zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## havo

może ktoś ostatnio kupowal lub zbieral oferty i zna ceny na dachówka: 
- podstawowa
- szczytowa
- gąsior

niewiem czy kolor ma znaczenie, ale najbardziej nam sie podoba: antracytowa angoba

pzdr

----------


## ryu

oto oferta dla mnie na miedziana angobe:
dachówka - 3,10
boczna-20,79
gąsior z klamrą- 19,03
gąsior kalenicy- 26,64

----------


## Tomek23

Moja oferta na miedziana angobe, ceny brutto:
dachówka - 3,00 zł
boczna - 24,20 zł
gąsior - 22,20 zł

----------


## chokie

Cena jest różna, w zależności od koloru.
Ceny z końca 2005 roku: 
antracytowa
dachówka podstawowa: 3,25
dachówka boczna:  20,44
gąsior podstawowy: 21,56
gąsior początkowy: 64,68.

Więcej na:  http://www.creaton.pl/

----------


## havo

dzięki za info, ale jeszcze podrążylbym temat:
- ceny sa z vatem 7% czy 22%
- znalazlem na stronie creatona informacje ze jest teraz 30% obnizki na wszystkie kolory kera pfanne, gdzie znaleźć cene wyjściowa aby mozna bylo jakoś to porównać

----------


## Tomek23

> dzięki za info, ale jeszcze podrążylbym temat:
> - ceny sa z vatem 7% czy 22%
> - znalazlem na stronie creatona informacje ze jest teraz 30% obnizki na wszystkie kolory kera pfanne, gdzie znaleźć cene wyjściowa aby mozna bylo jakoś to porównać


Ceny jakie uzyskałem w hurtowni podałem brutto z 22% VAT. 
Katalogowe ceny NETTO wg. serwisu www.DACHY.org wygladają następująco:

marka : CREATON
model : kera-pfanne
kolor : czerwony naturalny

dachówka połaciowa 4.20
dachówka wentylacyjna 35.70
gąsiory 26.46
kominek wentylacyjny 378.00
gąsior początkowy 84.84
dachówka podkalenicowa 12.60
zaślepka gąsiora 36.12
trójnik 357.00
dachówka boczna lewa 28.98
dachówka boczna prawa 28.98


marka : CREATON 
model : kera-pfanne
kolor : miedziany angobowany

dachówka połaciowa 4.45
dachówka wentylacyjna 36.54
gąsiory 32.34
kominek wentylacyjny 399.00
gąsior początkowy 89.04
dachówka podkalenicowa 13.02
zaślepka gąsiora 38.22
trójnik 407.40
dachówka boczna lewa 29.82
dachówka boczna prawa 29.82


marka : CREATON
model : kera-pfanne
kolor : brązowy glazurowany

dachówka połaciowa 5.04
dachówka wentylacyjna 47.46
gąsiory 35.70
kominek wentylacyjny 512.40
gąsior początkowy 115.92
zaślepka gąsiora 47.04
trójnik 537.60
dachówka boczna lewa 32.34
dachówka boczna prawa 32.34

----------


## havo

dzięki wielkie, jak juz ustale swoje ceny to też podam

----------


## ashen

ja mam kera pfanne finesse.
upust za dach 300m2 otrzymalem 43%.
wychodzi to tak:
podstawowa - 3,22 brutto
skrajne - 21,42
gasior - 23,64

----------


## alison

Witam Was,

Po długich oglądaniach chciałabym zdecydowac się na CREATONA 
model : kera-pfanne 
kolor : antracyt

Dostałam takie ceny (brutto):

dachówka połaciowa 3,19 
gąsior podstawowy 19,15 
gąsior początkowy 57,43
trójnik 303,88 


Mam 390 m2 dachu i razem z robocizną, orynnowaniem, membraną wychodzi mi 42 tys.PLN, czyli 107,70 PLN za m2. Pomóżcie czy to za dużo, średnio czy może   :big grin:  tanio ???

Dla porównania ten sam koszt dla Koramic l-15 grafit wychodzi 38 tys.PLN, więc 97,40 PLN za m2. Jestem nawet w stanie zapłacić te 4 tys. więcej ale czy warto??? Napiszcie proszę co sądzicie o tych cenach?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nefer

A mnie się podoba winna angobowana  :smile:

----------


## Kacperski

Cena  za Kera Pfanne antracyt  bardzo dobra , dachówka super warto dołożyć 4 tyś.Trzeba zobaczyć choćby zamki.
Winna angoba piękna  ale niestety nie ma jej w Kera Pfanne i nie ma na nią promocji.Finesse glazurowany brąz - też piękny i w dobrych cenach.Pozdrawiam

----------


## alison

> A mnie się podoba winna angobowana


*Nefer*, a jak to jest??? możesz wkleić jakiś link  :Wink2:  Z góry dziękuję

----------


## alison

> Cena  za Kera Pfanne antracyt  bardzo dobra , dachówka super warto dołożyć 4 tyś.Trzeba zobaczyć choćby zamki.
> Winna angoba piękna  ale niestety nie ma jej w Kera Pfanne i nie ma na nią promocji.Finesse glazurowany brąz - też piękny i w dobrych cenach.Pozdrawiam



*Kacperski*, dzięki za info  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> A mnie się podoba winna angobowana 
> 
> 
> *Nefer*, a jak to jest??? możesz wkleić jakiś link  Z góry dziękuję


o takie:

----------


## alison

*Nefer,* dzięki za zdjęcie. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## dominikams

Alison, ceny dali ci wysokie, zwłaszcza biorąc pod uwagę wielkość dachu.

ja mam taka ofertę na miedzianą angobę:

podstawowa - 2,97 brutto
gąsior podst. - 18,65

a właściwie to bedzie taniej, bo brutto podałam z 22% Vat, a będzie z 7%.

----------


## alison

> Alison, ceny dali ci wysokie, zwłaszcza biorąc pod uwagę wielkość dachu.
> 
> ja mam taka ofertę na miedzianą angobę:
> 
> podstawowa - 2,97 brutto
> gąsior podst. - 18,65
> 
> a właściwie to bedzie taniej, bo brutto podałam z 22% Vat, a będzie z 7%.



*dominikams*, a to szelmy  :Confused:  dzięki serdeczne za info - jeszcze nie zamówiłam, więc potarguję i Twoja informacja bardzo mi pomoże  :Wink2:  dzięki

----------


## dominikams

Bardzo proszę, powiem ci jeszcze, że mój dach ma powierzchnię ze 240 m2, więc sporo mniejszy. Targuj się i nie odpuszczaj!

----------


## kris_r

uważajcie z tym porównywaniem cen. Różne ceny będą na angobę (np miedzianą) i na angobę szlachetną (np antracyt). Z tego co się dowiedziałem promocja jest na FINESSE (mówią że do końca czerwca)

----------


## Kacperski

:cry:  Promocja jest na rodzaj dachówki Kera Pfanne  a nie na kolor,różnica między angobami jest niewielka, nic nie mówia,że promocja do konca czerwca!Pozdrawiam

----------


## ashen

macie na myśli tą promocje co na dzień dobry dają 40% ?

----------


## Kacperski

:Lol:  Tak!
Kris_r
Andoba miedziana i antracytowa  to ta sama angoba.Pozdrawiam
PS Dlaczego trzeba uważać?

----------


## kris_r

jeden może mieć na myśli angobę, a drugi angobę szlachetnę. Druga sprawa to wysokość upustów - po zebraniu kilku ofert we wrocławiu zauważyłem rózną cenę wyjściową od której dają upust.

----------


## Kacperski

:Lol:  Sprawa b.prosta - wystarczy porównać ilości ,asortyment i cenę końcową a nie wyjściową na dachówkę podstawową.Wyceny na Creatona są na oryginalnych wydrukach tej firmy i nie można pomylić angoby, bo na arkuszach jest ona drukowana.Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr.o

Jakie upusty 40% przecież Creaton obniżył cenę swoich wyrobów o 30% ( Kera Pfanne) także rabat 40% jest naciąganiem klienta. proście o cenniki Creatona.
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## habibi77

Niedawno zamawiałam dachówkę KERA-PFANNE	
miedzianą angobe, podane ceny są z 7% vatem.

Dachówka podstawowa 	-  2,50  zł
Dachówka wentylacyjna (kpl.	 - 20,85 zł
Dachówka kominkowa (kpl.) fi 100 - 227,70 zł
Gąsior podstawowy PK z klamrą  -  15,58 zł
Gąsior początkowy		-47,49 zł
Trójnik gasiora	-               232,49 zł

----------


## Kacperski

Creaton nie obniżył cen - dał dodatkowe rabaty,cennik Creatona jest w Euro więc i tak nic nie wiadomo, cennik,który krąży w zlotówkach jest zrobiony przez któregoś z przedstawicieli.
Wysokośc rabatu reguluje sprzedawca a jeśli kogoś stać może sprzedawac po kosztach!Pozdrawiam

----------


## darekul

...wlasnie zdecydowalem sie na dachowke ceramiczna i najprawdopodobniej bedzie to creaton kera phanne brazowy anagobowy, czy moze mi ktos napisac czy jest to dobry wybor i jakie sa doswiadczenia uzytkownikow tej dachowki
darekul

----------


## Tomek23

> ...wlasnie zdecydowalem sie na dachowke ceramiczna i najprawdopodobniej bedzie to creaton kera phanne brazowy anagobowy, czy moze mi ktos napisac czy jest to dobry wybor i jakie sa doswiadczenia uzytkownikow tej dachowki
> darekul


Ja mam zamówioną  Kera Pfane glazura braz finesse. Użytkownicy, którzy maja ją na dachach chwalili ją sobie, ale z drugiej strony co mieli robić jak mieli ją max. niecałe dwa lata.

----------


## kris_r

TOMEK23 pochwal się jakie ceny uzyskałeś

----------


## Tomek23

> TOMEK23 pochwal się jakie ceny uzyskałeś


Moje ceny netto na Kera Pfane glazura braz finesse: 

Dachówka podstawowa 2,82 zł 
Dachówka krawędziowa 21,56 zł 
Dachówka wywietrznikowa 31,64 zł 
Gąsior podstawowy 23,80 zł 

Ale ja to jestem "cieńki bolek". Zapytajcie Ghostbuster 'a za ile kupił. Niestety u mnie na Creatona monopol na jedna firma i nic wiecej nie udało sie wywalczyć (a i z tym co mam było ciężko).

Tomek

----------


## darekul

> Napisał kris_r
> 
> TOMEK23 pochwal się jakie ceny uzyskałeś
> 
> 
> Moje ceny netto na Kera Pfane glazura braz finesse: 
> 
> Dachówka podstawowa 2,82 zł 
> Dachówka krawędziowa 21,56 zł 
> ...



a mozesz powiedziec w jakiej hurtowni sie zaopatrujesz w ta dachowke?

darekul

----------


## gg

> ...wlasnie zdecydowalem sie na dachowke ceramiczna i najprawdopodobniej bedzie to creaton kera phanne brazowy anagobowy, czy moze mi ktos napisac czy jest to dobry wybor i jakie sa doswiadczenia uzytkownikow tej dachowki
> darekul


Właśnie u mnie ją położyli. Wygląda świetnie. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona. Zobaczymy jak będzie wyglądać za kilka lat.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

a kto z Was ma kerafankę mangan lub antracyt lub czarną?Może moge poprosić o zdjęcia?

----------


## ashen

kolor tej dachówki nijak wygląda jak brąz. jest zdecydowanie dużo jaśniejsza. ja bym powiedział żę to raczej wiśnia.

----------


## kris_r

i z tym kolorem mam problem. Wolałbym brązowy, ale cena do jakości jest super.

----------


## darekul

> Napisał darekul
> 
> ...wlasnie zdecydowalem sie na dachowke ceramiczna i najprawdopodobniej bedzie to creaton kera phanne brazowy anagobowy, czy moze mi ktos napisac czy jest to dobry wybor i jakie sa doswiadczenia uzytkownikow tej dachowki
> darekul
> 
> 
> Właśnie u mnie ją położyli. Wygląda świetnie. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona. Zobaczymy jak będzie wyglądać za kilka lat.


a mozna prosic o jakies zdjecia ?
pozdrawiam 
darekul

----------


## Kacperski

:Lol:  kolor mangan - rzeczywiście nieciekawy, brąz i antracyt - bardzo ładny a czarnego nie ma w Kera Pfanne, bardzo ładny jest też brąz glazurowany ( kasztanowowiśniowy)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Xena z Xsary

ale jest łupek i mangan.
Może ktos z Was to ma lub może pokazac zdjęciA?

----------


## gg

> Napisał gg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał darekul
> 
> ...


Spróbuję Ci wysłać na priv.

----------


## kroko

Witam,

Otoz jestem w kropce z wyborem koloru dachowki  :sad:  
Wybralem dachowke Creaton Kera-Pfanne tylko za nic nie moge zdecydowac sie na jej kolor. Miotam sie z zona pomiedzy kolorami:
- miedziana angobowana spiekana a
- brazowa angobowana spiekana

Generalnie bardziej podoba nam sie brazowa, ale boimy sie ze bedzie zbyt ciemna i przytloczy caly dom. W zwiazku z tym chcielibysmy obejrzec kilka domow z tymi dachowkami miedzianymi i brazowymi tak, abysmy mogli zobaczyc jak to wyglada w rzeczywistosci. Niestety ta dachowka nie jest zbyt popularna i firma, u ktorej bedziemy zamawiac nie robila zbyt wiele.

W zwiazku z tym mamy goraca prosbe jesli ktos z Was ma taka dachowke u siebie lub wie gdzie jest taka zamontowana w W-wie lub okolicach o podeslanie namiarow na maila [email protected]. Dzieki

Kroko

----------


## Bluszcz

Dzień dobry! Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z wielkoformatowymi dachówkami niemieckiej firmy Creaton?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W czym masz problem? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## 2006

:Roll:  Zapytam jak mój poprzednik - w czym problem?
 myślisz pewnie  o Magnum? na dużych dachach wygląda bardzo ładnie, na mniejsze dachychy namawiam na Kera Pfanne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pontypendy

Magnum to format mega, wiekoformatowe to futura, ratio, balanse, domino i sinfonie.
Ja mam na dachu właśnie domino i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Kacperski

Bardzo ładna w kształcie,bardzo dobra jakościowo i w dobrej cenie jest Kera Pfanne , 12 szt/mkw czyli b.uniwersalna nie za duża i nie za mala.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aresior

ludzie miłościwi, za dzień lub dwa zwariuję. trzeba wybrać dachówkę. nie można już zwlekać. problem z decyzjami nigdy mnie nie dotyczył. warunek był jeden: wystarczająca informacja na temat produktu/usługi. a teraz... creaton kerapfanne brąz finesse czy pfleiderer brąz exclusive. mam nawet po jednej sztuce w domu. ale jak tu oceniać wygląd dachu (225 m2 !!!) po jednej dachówce??? jestem w kropce. skoro to takie dobre dachówki to dlaczego sprzedawcy i forumowicze nie mają ich u siebie albo nie wklejają zdjęć. nie wierzę żeby w dzsiejszych czasach powodem był brak aparatu czy inne kwestie techniczne. dziś każdy fotografuje swoje powstające cudeńko.

pomocy!!!!!!! macie zdjęcia to się pochwalcie.

[email protected]

pozdrawiam aresior

----------


## aresior

ludziska zmiłujcie się bo zwariuję. przeczytałem wszystkie wątki dot. w/w dachówek i nic. mam w domu po jednej z tych, które nas interesują ale to tak jakby po guziku oceniać czy garnitur bedzie dobrze leżał. ogólnie bez sensu. 
skoro to takie dobre produkty i wszyscy och i ach TO DLACZEGO NIKT (ALBO TAK MAŁO OSÓB) ICH NIE MA NA DACHU???? ludzie, aparatów zabrakło w media markt? pomóżcie bo w kropce jestem. macie fotki swoich dachów creaton lub pfleidrer. my rozważamy creaton kera pfanne brąz glazura finesse i pfleiderer brąz exclusive.
jeśli chcecie nam pomóc to proszę o fotki i ewentualnie komentarz ale nie w stylu "są super mamy rok czy dwa lata i nic się nie dzieje". jak ktoś ma mi tak napisać to szkoda jego i mojego czasu. po założeniu jednej z nich na dach możecie liczyć na moją pomoc - to do tych którzy jeszcze nie zdecydowali.

[email protected]


serdecznie pozdrawiam

aresior malkontent (dziś bo nie umiem zdecydować)

----------


## piejar

Rzuć monetą i każdy wybór będzie dobry. Podobno są to jedne z najlepszych jakościowo dachówek. Ja mam Koramic-a i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Heath

aresior przesłałem na priva fotki Kera Pfanne miedziana angoba. Dekarze nie zgłaszali rzadnych zastrzeżeń co do dachówki.

----------


## MIGacZ

Witam. A ja dostałem wczoraj taka wycenę na 290 m2 dachu.
Dachówka Kera Pfanne miadziana

Podaję w cenach netto.

Dachówka podstawowa - 2,63 zł
Gąsior podstawowy - 16,12 zł
Gąsior początkowy zaokrąglony - 52,58
Gąsior łączący - 240,56

Może ktoś ma aktualne ceny i się nimi podzieli

----------


## kris_r

Moje ceny na FINESSE (brąz glazurowany)

podstawowa: 2,57 netto
gąsior podstawowy: 18,87 netto
gąsior łączący: 284,17

----------


## dominikams

> Witam. A ja dostałem wczoraj taka wycenę na 290 m2 dachu.
> Dachówka Kera Pfanne miadziana
> 
> Podaję w cenach netto.
> 
> Dachówka podstawowa - 2,63 zł
> Gąsior podstawowy - 16,12 zł
> Gąsior początkowy zaokrąglony - 52,58
> Gąsior łączący - 240,56
> ...


Podobno dachówki Creatona zdrożały niedawno (nawet coś na forum było o tym).

----------


## piotr.o

Dokładnie tak. Creaton zmniejszył wysokość rabatu o 5% na Kerą i na dodatek jest ona dostepna dopiero od 07 października.
Pozdrawiam Piotr Orzechowski

----------


## MIGacZ

Tzn., że wycenili mi OK. Natomiast faktycznie niepokoi mnie termin realizacji. Też powiedzieli mi, że dopiero w październiku. Może wiecie dlaczego?

----------


## piotr.o

owszem wzrost ceny spowodował wykup dachówki przez firmy niemieckie przed podwyzka. Dla Niemców 5% to kosmos.
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Heath

Ja zamawiałem 2 miesiące temu, na dostawę czekałem 3 tygodnie. 
Kera Pfanne miedziana angoba, cena brutto z 22% Vat:
podstawowa: 2,97
wentylacyjna: 24,37
boczna: 19,89
kominek: 266,11
gąsior: 18,20

----------


## piotr.o

Od poniedziałku kolejna podwyżka Kera pfanne. Znów 5 %
Dachówka na przedpłaty.
Smutne ale prawdziwe
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## MIGacZ

Witam. Będę miał dach kładziony w grudniu. W związku z tą podwyżką lepiej teraz zarezerwować i wpłacić zaliczkę (ładna zaliczka na całość   :sad:   ) czy może poczekac do listopada wtedy im sprzedaż siądzie i będzie można wynegocjować niższą cenę? Jak myślicie?

----------


## askura

Chcialabym się dowiedzieć co sądzicie o dachówkach firmy Creaton czy jakość idzie z ceną? 

Jakie dachówki są warte swojej ceny

----------


## piotr.o

Sprzedaż nie siądzie. Przedpłata jest po to żeby nie było zamówień na zapas. Zwłaszcza firm niemieckich. przypominam, że niedawno była 5%
podwyżka cen a raczej zmniejszenie dodatkowego rabatu. Powiem tylko tyle, że np.Rupp ceramika nie przyjmuje juz zamówień na ten rok.

Podniesienie cen powoduje nadmierny popyt na ceramikę, gdyby było towaru za dużo byłoby odwrotnie. Tylko firmy z dolnej pólki mają jeszcze towar.


Pozdrawiam Piotr Orzechowski

----------


## Kacperski

No tak nie do końca - u naszych "rodzimych" producentów też są braki, a tak naprawdę braków nie mają firmy ,których cena odbiegała w górę oczywiście i z najwyższej półki, od 28  kolejna zmiana u Creatona i wyceny z poczatku miesiąca są nieaktualne.Pozdrawiam

----------


## bul

No właśnie, dziś byłem w hurtowni zamawiać Kera-Pfanne finesse i usłyszałem, że o zamówieniu na ten rok mogę zapomnieć. Poradźcie co moge kupić w zbliżonej cenie, jakości i kolorze, tak żeby było na za 2 tygodnie.

----------


## piotr.o

Za dwa tygodnie w zbliżonym kolorze ewentualnie Roben lub Koramic.
A creaton jest jak najbardziej dostępny. teraz złożone zamówienia będą realizowane od połowy października. Warunkiem utrzymania dzisiejszych cen jest wpłata 100% wartości zamówienia.
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Heath

> Chcialabym się dowiedzieć co sądzicie o dachówkach firmy Creaton czy jakość idzie z ceną? 
> 
> Jakie dachówki są warte swojej ceny


Poszukaj na forum, całkiem niedawno dużo o tym było mówione.

Ja rozważałem Creatona, Robena i Koramica.  Zdecydowałem się na Creatona bo był w tej samej cenie co miejący coraz gorsze opinie Koramic. Robena na wstepie odradził mi dealer.

----------


## aresior

witam serdecznie,

próbuję dotrzeć do wszystkich, którzy mają u siebie dachówkę creaton. 
rozważamy bardzo poważnie kerafpanne brąz galzura finesse i miedzianą spiekaną angobowaną.

jeśli ktoś kładł tka dachówke u siebie i dysponuje fotkami będziemy bardzo wdzięczni

w razie czego jeśli ktoś ma fotki a nie umie ich zamieścic podaję adres [email protected]

serdecznie dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam

podkreślam, że sprawa bardzo pilna

aresior

----------


## piotr.o

W tej chwili już w nowej cenie odbiór minimum po 15 października a fotek są na stronie www.creaton.de
Pozdrawiam Piotr Orzechowski

----------


## aresior

piotr o,
chyba żartujesz z tą stroną. dawno ją sprawdziłem ale ty chyba nie. nie interesuje mnie jak wyglądają karpiówki na wieżach kościelnych, domach wypoczynkowych z przełomu XIX i XX wieku czy domki z odległości 200 m i inną dachówką w innym kolorze. chciałbym znaleźć normalne zdjęcie normalnego domu. nie ukrywam, że najlepiej z czterospadowym dachem.
w sumie trochę się dziwię bo super dachówka a tak mało osób ją kupiło spośród forumowiczów. udało mi się dzięki pomocy kilku forumowiczów skompletować mały albumik pt. co i jak wygląda. dla wszystkich, którzy mi pomagają wielkie dzięki.

jeśli jesteś skutecznym dealerem lub sprzedawcą to wydaje mi się naturalnym brać referencje (w tym przypadku zdjęcia obiektów referencyjnych) od klientów.

pozdrawiam

aresior

----------


## Tomek23

> witam serdecznie,
> 
> próbuję dotrzeć do wszystkich, którzy mają u siebie dachówkę creaton. 
> rozważamy bardzo poważnie kerafpanne brąz galzura finesse i miedzianą spiekaną angobowaną.
> 
> jeśli ktoś kładł tka dachówke u siebie i dysponuje fotkami będziemy bardzo wdzięczni
> 
> w razie czego jeśli ktoś ma fotki a nie umie ich zamieścic podaję adres [email protected]
> 
> ...


Widzę, że jesteś z woj. opolskiego więc może warto zobaczyć ją na żywo.  Po drodze do Tomiczka w Tarnowie Opolskim (gdzie zapewne kupisz Creatona) jest dom z Kera Pfanne brąz glazura Finesse. Dach pokryty miedzianą spiekaną angobowaną jest np. w miejscowosci Nowa Jamka koło Dąbrowy. Może warto pojeździć, wybór dachówki to decyzja na lata.

----------


## aresior

dzienks tomek 23. do tarnowa op. mam kawałek. może jednak się skuszę choć energii do wojaży w tej sprawie we mnie coraz mniej. poza tym już dwa razy umawiałem się z różnymi "handlowcami". potem na miejscu okazywało się, że "to wprawdzie nie ten kolor na tym dachu ale ona tak wygląda tylko się bardziej swieci w słońcu". stąd mój sceptycyzm. 
tym niemniej pomysł dobry. jeszcze ostatecznie nie wiemy gdzie kupimy creatona. tomiczek zrobił nam kosztorys ale mamy w naszym rejonie tańszą propozycję. i nawet już nie chodzi o tą różnicę w cenie. dostawca z daleka ma to do siebie, że jak przywozi dużą partię towaru to jest cacy ale jak trzeba dowieźć  coś drobnego to "nie mamy środka transportu", "może w przyszłym tygodniu", "jak będzie coś jechało w pana rejon to ...". z ewentualnym reklamowaniem również to samo. tyle, że ten nasz dealer, który jest tańszy nic nie sprzedał z creatona choć wiem, że to duża hurtownia i dużo sprzedają. dzięki. a zagadka fenomenu creatona pozostaje nierozwiązana.

aresior

----------


## Heath

> a zagadka fenomenu creatona pozostaje nierozwiązana.
> 
> aresior


Nie przesadzaj z tym fenomenem  :wink: . Przestudiuj ten wątek, tam już padło twoje pytanie.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...t=krzywa+roben

----------


## aresior

Czyżby problem ze zrozumieniem słów??? Wyjaśniam: fenomen rzadkie zjawisko; osobliwość, unikat; zatem użycie określenia fenomen jest jak najbardziej na miejscu w odniesieniu do creatona bo raczej niewielu forumowiczów odpowiedziało na moją prośbę o zdjęcia. Zważywszy na fakt, że niektórzy zabierają głos nawet wtedy gdy nie mają nic do przekazania zakładam, iż creaton jest rzadkim gościem na dachu w Polsce. Stąd określenie fenomen.
Jest to jednocześnie swojego rodzaju paradoks (sprzeczność – dodatkowo dla objaśnienia żeby nie było niedopowiedzeń i żebyś nie uznał tego slowa za nadużycie – przykład: biegunka popularnie sraczka jest paradoksem bo i rzadko i często). Taka dobra dachówka i tak rzadko spotykana.
Wątek do którego mnie kowboju odesłałeś jest żałosny. Wzajemne obelgi i nic poza. Daruj, ale nie chce mi się czytać steku licytacji kto i od ilu lat robi dachy. Tym bardziej, iż zielonooka zrobiła wszystkich „w trąbę” bo napisała, że ma robena a miała creatona. No to wszyscy lub prawie wszyscy fachowcy „huzia na Józia (zielonooką)” i jej dach, że krzywy itd. itp. Sorki ale uważam, że ten wątek należy rozpatrywać w kategoriach kabaretu a nie analizy jakości dachówki i rzetelnych porad. Nie mam czasu studiować wynurzeń i przekomarzań niektórych forumowiczów – szczególnie tych nie na temat. Cały link dotyczy kwestii jaki „do bani” jest roben.
Nie będę czytał wszystkich wypocin po to tylko by znaleźć twoje zapytanie o kera pfanne. Poza tym czy masz monopol na zadawanie pytań. Nie wiem czy zwróciłeś uwagę, iż ja o nic w swoim poście nie pytałem tylko prosiłem o fotki. 
Rozumiem w takim razie, że w regulaminie jest zakaz zdawania pytań dwa razy.
Zaczyna się robić ciekawie... „A co Pan (benyś) sądzi o creatonie kera - pfanne? czy jego "sława" jest uzasadniona? „
A może słowa te należy uznać za święte i twoje zapytania zostały zaliczone do klasyki. Sorry za kpinę ale drażnią mnie wypowiedzi nie na temat. Nie możesz mi pomóc skutecznie to trudno. Ty swoją wypowiedzią nie wnosisz zupełnie nic. Stąd pozwolę sobie odesłać Cię do wątku, do którego sam mnie odsyłałeś. Jest tam bardzo mądre zdanie: „[...] Drugi - autor postu pytal o cene , nie o jakosc - ale coz szkodzi wtracic swoje 3 grosze (coz z tego ze nie wypowiadajac sie ani slowem w temacie postu i na zadane pytanie)”. Nic dodać, nic ująć.
I Odpowiedź na zadane przez Ciebie pytanie. Chyba sobie wydrukuję i na ścianę dam. „Do Heath Creaton Kerra Pfanne bardzo twarda trzymająca rownomiernie kolor dachówka o wysokich zamkach gornych oraz bocznych przez co dosyć szczelna polecam . Pozdrawiam”
No tyle mając wystawkę w domu to sam jako laik i dyletant zupełny dostrzegłem

serdecznie pozdrawiam

dzięki za wszystko

aresior

----------


## Heath

> Czyżby problem ze zrozumieniem słów??? Wyjaśniam: fenomen rzadkie zjawisko; osobliwość, unikat; zatem użycie określenia fenomen jest jak najbardziej na miejscu w odniesieniu do creatona bo raczej niewielu forumowiczów odpowiedziało na moją prośbę o zdjęcia. Zważywszy na fakt, że niektórzy zabierają głos nawet wtedy gdy nie mają nic do przekazania zakładam, iż creaton jest rzadkim gościem na dachu w Polsce. Stąd określenie fenomen.
> Jest to jednocześnie swojego rodzaju paradoks (sprzeczność – dodatkowo dla objaśnienia żeby nie było niedopowiedzeń i żebyś nie uznał tego slowa za nadużycie – przykład: biegunka popularnie sraczka jest paradoksem bo i rzadko i często). Taka dobra dachówka i tak rzadko spotykana.
> Wątek do którego mnie kowboju odesłałeś jest żałosny. Wzajemne obelgi i nic poza. Daruj, ale nie chce mi się czytać steku licytacji kto i od ilu lat robi dachy. Tym bardziej, iż zielonooka zrobiła wszystkich „w trąbę” bo napisała, że ma robena a miała creatona. No to wszyscy lub prawie wszyscy fachowcy „huzia na Józia (zielonooką)” i jej dach, że krzywy itd. itp. Sorki ale uważam, że ten wątek należy rozpatrywać w kategoriach kabaretu a nie analizy jakości dachówki i rzetelnych porad. Nie mam czasu studiować wynurzeń i przekomarzań niektórych forumowiczów – szczególnie tych nie na temat. Cały link dotyczy kwestii jaki „do bani” jest roben.
> Nie będę czytał wszystkich wypocin po to tylko by znaleźć twoje zapytanie o kera pfanne. Poza tym czy masz monopol na zadawanie pytań. Nie wiem czy zwróciłeś uwagę, iż ja o nic w swoim poście nie pytałem tylko prosiłem o fotki. 
> Rozumiem w takim razie, że w regulaminie jest zakaz zdawania pytań dwa razy.
> Zaczyna się robić ciekawie... „A co Pan (benyś) sądzi o creatonie kera - pfanne? czy jego "sława" jest uzasadniona? „
> A może słowa te należy uznać za święte i twoje zapytania zostały zaliczone do klasyki. Sorry za kpinę ale drażnią mnie wypowiedzi nie na temat. Nie możesz mi pomóc skutecznie to trudno. Ty swoją wypowiedzią nie wnosisz zupełnie nic. Stąd pozwolę sobie odesłać Cię do wątku, do którego sam mnie odsyłałeś. Jest tam bardzo mądre zdanie: „[...] Drugi - autor postu pytal o cene , nie o jakosc - ale coz szkodzi wtracic swoje 3 grosze (coz z tego ze nie wypowiadajac sie ani slowem w temacie postu i na zadane pytanie)”. Nic dodać, nic ująć.
> I Odpowiedź na zadane przez Ciebie pytanie. Chyba sobie wydrukuję i na ścianę dam. „Do Heath Creaton Kerra Pfanne bardzo twarda trzymająca rownomiernie kolor dachówka o wysokich zamkach gornych oraz bocznych przez co dosyć szczelna polecam . Pozdrawiam”
> No tyle mając wystawkę w domu to sam jako laik i dyletant zupełny dostrzegłem
> ...


Jak widać wybór dachówki to dla niektórych  strasznie stresująca i wyczerpująca sprawa   :big grin:  . 
Przede wszystkim chyba nie zauważyłeś tego znaczka przy mojej wypowiedzi:   :wink: .  Chciałem pomóc, ale ktos tu ma problemy ze zrozumieniem albo głowa zbyt gorąca  :wink:  .
Zapewne przekopałeś forum żeby znaleźć odpowiedź na swoje pytanie które mnie też nurtowało, zacytowałeś je powyżej. Odpowiedź na nie padła w podanym przeze mnie wątku. Odesłałem cię do tej jednej konkretnej kwestii i zgadzam się że większość tego wątku to żałosna pyskówka.   Ja uważam że jedyna miarodajna ocena może być wydana przez dekarza z praktyką, którym jest Benyś (swoją drogą postac kontrowersyjna   :Wink2:  ) i jego ocena pojawiła się na forum (dlatego podałem Ci link). Powiadasz że jest g..o  warta, cóż pewnie znasz się lepiej od niego. Skoro nikt nie potrafi Ci dogodzić to może  uświadom mnie jakiej odpowiedzi się spodziewałeś? "Tak, ja już buduję mój czwarty dom i z tych dachówek które miałem, Creaton był najlepszy", czy jakiej?
Co do wtrącania "swoich trzech groszy" to chyba nie było do mnie. A swoje ceny podałem w tym watku.
A co do zdjęć, to sprawdź no koleżko od kogo z forum dostałeś fotki  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Wyluzuj się, jesteś dopiero przy dachu  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## aresior

Witaj heath,
Sorry za szorstką odpowiedź ale... no właśnie. Jak sam stwierdziłeś wątek, do którego mnie odesłałeś jest raczej mało treściwy jeżeli chodzi o kolorystykę creatona. Żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli to powtórzę, że mnie interesuje teraz wyłącznie kwestia kolorystyki. Klamka już zapadła - creaton kera pfanne i koniec. Teraz tylko” miedziany z angobą czy glazura brąz finesse??? Z kolei stwierdzenie „a fenomen dachówki creatona pozostaje nierozwikłany” było raczej żartobliwą puentą mojej wypowiedzi. W sumie guzik mnie obchodzi, że ludziska kładą robena czy coś tam jeszcze. Ich kasa, ich sprawa. Dla mnie wybór dachówki (raczej kolorystyki budynku na którą decydujący wpływ będzie miała dachówka) to stres jak zauważyłeś. Cenię harmonię kolorów i kształtów. Ale się pewnie będą wszyscy natrząsać kiedy jak wyjdzie „kolorek koszmarek”. Będę codziennie patrzył na ten dach i nie chcę pluć sobie w brodę, że „trzeba było ...”. Z wyborami raczej nie mam problemów pod warunkiem posiadania odpowiedniej ilości materiału, na podstawie którego podejmuję decyzję. Również dzięki Tobie zgromadziłem mini albumik za co nie omieszkałem podziękować – przeważnie w swoich postach na forum.
Mój dealer ma z creatonem bardzo małe doświadczenie. Nie potrafił mi wskazać żadnego sprzedanego dachu z tą dachówką. Jest jednak rzetelnym rzemieślnikiem (dekarz). A swoją drogą ten forumowicz „benyś” trochę mnie zastanawia. Aktywny dekarz raczej ma mało albo bardzo mało czasu a nasz forumowicz jest wyjątkowo aktywny.  Może posty pisze zimą??? Wszyscy dekarze z mojego rejonu a jest ich około kilkadziesiąt osób (kilkanaście firm) mają terminy tak napięte jak baranie jądra, że „igły nie wsadzisz”. Skąd więc tyle czasu u „benesia”? Zrestą to nie moja sprawa. Zamki creatona sam widziałem, kolorystyka gra i buczy. Będzie creaton a wczoraj namierzyłem dwa budynki z creatonem w swoim rejonie.

Pozdro i nie traktuj mojej wypowiedzi w charakterze zniewag. To, że czasem forumowicz jest opryskliwy ... no tak to w życiu bywa. W każdym razie urazić Cię nie chciałem. a w tych uśmieszkach i buźkach nie mam rozeznania - może burak ze mnie.

aresior

----------


## Heath

Ja zamawiałem Creatona jako pierwszy w mojej hurtowni i też za bardzo nie miałem gdzie porównać koloru. Na zakończenie sprawy wklejam fotki Kera Pfanne miedziana angoba (ciut lepsze oswietlenie niż ostatnio).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Witam

Czy moze mi ktos podac ceny Kera-Pfane miedziana angobowana
na dzien dzisiejszy

Polaciowa
boczna
gasior

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Kto ma dachówkę creaton? Jak się sprawdza? Jak wyglądała cenowo w porównaniu z innymi firmami? Jako jedyna (którą znalazłam)nadaje się na dachy o kącie nachylenia 14 stopni. A może ktoś wie o innej firmie?

----------


## Gryfpc

Ja mam. Oto dowód zbrodni  :wink:   :smile:   :big grin: 
http://gryfpc.fotosik.pl/albumy/56094.html
Podoba się?! 

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## dorotaka

> Witam
> 
> Czy moze mi ktos podac ceny Kera-Pfane miedziana angobowana
> na dzien dzisiejszy
> 
> Polaciowa
> boczna
> gasior
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
Mam z dnia dzisiejszego - miedziana angoba - 40,70 zł netto za 1m2, to wychodzi ok. 3,39 zł netto za 1 dachówke  (ok. 12 dachówek na m2). Czy ktoś wie czy to dobra cena, czy wysoka ? pozdrawiam

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Witam

Ja na poczatku wrzesnia (07.09) dostalem cene netto 37,86 PLN/m2 co daje 3.16 PLN/szt. Od cen katalogowych dostalem 32% rabatu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Duży Boban

> Mam z dnia dzisiejszego - miedziana angoba - 40,70 zł netto za 1m2, to wychodzi ok. 3,39 zł netto za 1 dachówke  (ok. 12 dachówek na m2). Czy ktoś wie czy to dobra cena, czy wysoka ? pozdrawiam


Ja dostałem we wrześniu 3,37 za podstawową - dostawa niestety dopiero 1 grudnia    :sad:

----------


## halszka.ka

> Witam
> 
> Ja na poczatku wrzesnia (07.09) dostalem cene netto 37,86 PLN/m2 co daje 3.16 PLN/szt. Od cen katalogowych dostalem 32% rabatu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Napisz  proszę,  gdzie  we  Wrocławiu  dostałeś  taką  cenę.

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

W MSM na opolskiej ale kupowalem u nich rowniez wszystkie pustaki na sciany zew. i wew.

----------


## jolka009

ja dostałam za 2,43 netto, miedziana angoba

----------


## michcioizi

Gdzie jest dystrybutor Creatona na Śląsku 
prosze o namiary

----------


## 2006

:Lol:  Ceny niby fajne - niby bo 32 % rabatu od cen katalogowych tj. 2,88 zł netto za Kera Pfanne miedzianą angobę  czyli 34,56 zł netto za mkw. a więc rabatu dostałeś 25%  a jaki termin dostawy??

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Masz racje cos pomieszalem z przeliczeniami ale finalnie rabatu dostalem 33% czyli 34,04 netto/m2 czyli 2.84 PLN/szt. Dostawa miala byc za 3 miesiace, placilem calosc na podstawie faktury proforma a vatowska miala byc gdy przyjdzie towar no i fakture vatowska dostalem po 3 tygodniach i dachowka czeka sobie u nich na placu do wiosny.

----------


## bochyn

> Gdzie jest dystrybutor Creatona na Śląsku 
> prosze o namiary


http://www.budman.com.pl/html/oferta.htm

----------


## wartownik

> Gdzie jest dystrybutor Creatona na Śląsku 
> prosze o namiary


dolnoslaskie przy autostradzie A4
www.cerbud.pl

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Dzisiaj dostałam wycenę na Kera-Pfanne miedziana angobowana dachówka 4,24 netto za szt. na końcu rabat 32% co daje 2.88+Vat 22%, czyli 3.51 za szt. Wycenę dostałam od dekarzy, którzy powiedzeli mi, ze gwarancję za wykonanie dachu dostanę, jeśli zamówię od nich materiały. Co najmniej dziwaczne podejscie.

----------


## gosia_100

A w Kujawsko-Pomorskim bądź na pólnocy Polski? Ktoś ostatnio kupował Creatona? Jaka cena ? Dzieki z góry

----------


## aresior

witaj,

mamy creatona kera pfanne brąz glazura finesse. efekt wspaniały jeśli chodzi o strone wizualną. co do użytkowania to mamy ją bardzo krótko więc niewiele moge poradzic. tyle, że zalecam zobaczyc "na żywo" i najlepiej na dachu bo ten brąz wygląda na górze na ciemną czerwień. Sąsiad kupił koramika glazura czerwona szlachetna a my brązową i kolor z daleka taki sam czyli ciemnoczerwony, bardzo dostojny.
Zamki rzeczywiście bardzo szczelne i z innymi dachówkami to nawet nie ma co porównac. powłoka ładniejsza niż w innych dachówkach. Tylko ta cena. Nie jest niska ale jak trafisz na promocję. Tyle, że ona nawe w promocji jest droga. Nawet nie tyle dachówka połaciowa co te inne (ceny z VAT 22%): trójnik - 480 PLN, początkowy gąsior (83 PLN), gąsior (28 PLN).
kera pfanne ma taką ładną "szeroką" falę a częśc jest barwiona w masie. Gąsiory nie zachwycają forma (nam się podobają b dom ma bryłę nowoczesną) - są proste do bólu i na domki typu dworek nie nadają się.
polecam mimo wysokiej ceny.

pozdr.

aresior

----------


## Tomek23

U mnie właśnie kończą kłaść kera pfanne brąz glazura finesse. Wygląda ładnie, dekarze mówią, że dobrze się go kładzie. Na temat cen się nie wypowiadam bo kupowałem w kwietniu po wykrwawiającej dystrybutorów zimie.

----------


## Jola_K

nie mam ale bede miala   :Wink2:  

ja jestem tuz po wycenach, wybrałam Creaton Kera-pfanne, na kolor musze sie zdecydowac w ciagu 2 tyg (raczej brazy)
te dachowki sa drozsze
widzialam je na kilku dachach, robia wrazenie

maja podwojne zamki

*gryfpc* - ładny dach  :smile:

----------


## MURMAN

a, i ja też mam  angobowaną  , ponad rok sobie leży i zachwyca swieżym cały czas kolorem mnie się podoba i basta

----------


## zender

> Kto ma dachówkę creaton? Jak się sprawdza? Jak wyglądała cenowo w porównaniu z innymi firmami? Jako jedyna (którą znalazłam)nadaje się na dachy o kącie nachylenia 14 stopni. A może ktoś wie o innej firmie?


witam 

Ja bede dopiero kupowalem ale juz mam zrobione zmowienie na Kera -Phane , angoba  w kolorze lupka , tez barwiona w masie ale barwia tylko na dwa kolory to jest braz i czerwony - czyli w sumie na jedne kolor! Tak ze trzeba uwazac aby sie nie nabrac !! Kolor lupka - taki sobie ciemno -szary jak bede za jakis czas juz pogwarancji to raczej nie powino sie mocno rzucac w oczy. Jezeli mozesz to radze kolor brazu (wtedy brawienie w masie ma jakis sens!!) 

pozdr. zender

----------


## Gryfpc

> nie mam ale bede miala   
> (...)
> *gryfpc* - ładny dach


DZIĘKI!!!

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## auf

Witam,

Kto ma u siebie Creatona karpiówkę miedzianą Klassik angoba?
Czy jest to dobra dachówka?
Dzięki z góry za info.

----------


## auf

ktos ma doswiadzcenia z karpiowka miedziana angobowana?
Dzieki z gory.

----------


## grazia111

> ktos ma doswiadzcenia z karpiowka miedziana angobowana?
> Dzieki z gory.


u nas już prawie kończą

----------


## lewakk

Creaton zdecydowanie najlepszy współczynnik jakość/cena

z różnych składów mialem w domu po 1 z różnych firm i powiem szczerze, kicha to roben i koramic.... podobne zdanie mieli moi dekarze, rupp może być, szczególnie gdyby był w dobrej cenie, ale creaton bije wszystkich super jakość w rozsądnej cenie....

szwagier miał robena a ja creatona w stanie surowym u niego śnieg na na folii a u mnie nic, sam się za głowe łapał aż tak creaton bił robena.....

polecam Creatona

p.s. ale swoją drogą uważam że najgorsza ceramika lepsza jak blacha.... szczególnie pod kontem kasy

----------


## wartownik

> polecam Creatona


Ktorego , no chyba ze wszystkie jak leca   :Roll:

----------


## luk__25

Ja równiez mam cera pfanne, wspaniały efekt końcowego dachu. Zero problemów, idealna struktura dachówki, również bardzo ja sobie chwaliła ekipa od dachu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## lewakk

> Napisał lewakk
> 
> 
> polecam Creatona
> 
> 
> Ktorego , no chyba ze wszystkie jak leca



osobiście mam Kera-phane (kurde jak się to pisało :smile: )
koszt dla mnie wyszedł 1000 zł drożej niż roben, więc chyba nikt by sie nie zastanawiał, rupp ta sama kasa, ale by wziął ruppa musiałby być tańszy.... dekarze powiedzieli że większego dziadostwa jak koramic to nie ma, osobscie wydawało mi się żee roben najgorszy....., ale każda dachówka o niebo lepsza niż blacha...., to tylko moje zdanie myśląc pod względem finansowym....i

----------


## Roofair

Temat, widzę, już troszkę stary, ale skoro wypłynął   :smile:  
14 st. dla dachówki, jakiejkolwiek, to za mało. Zapewne jeśli wgłębić się w zalecenia producenta, można będzie znaleźć "konieczność stosowania dodatkowych zabezpieczeń przy kącie pochylenia poniżej 22 st."..
Folia dachowa (membrana), aż po deskowanie z papą łącznie. W zasadzie nie ma w tym nic złego, przy takim zabezpieczeniu nie grozi podciąganie kapilarne wody, ani śnieg itp. 
Jest jeszcze jeden aspekt kładzenia dachówek przy tak małym kącie nachylenia, zupełnie nie techniczny. Czy na takiej połaci w ogóle widać, że na dachu leżą dachówki?   :Roll:

----------


## izat

ja mam taką dachówkę
moim zdaniem jest niezła

----------


## tukaj

Witajcie, 

Co do wyboru dachówki, to też mieliśmy małe kłopoty? Z powodu wykonania wolego oka musieliśmy kupić karpiówkę . Wyboru na Opal miedziany angobowany dokonaliśmy po analizie wszystkich dachówek ( różnych producentów, ich parametrów no i oczywiście ceny- po negocjacji), co do ceny to należy negocjować jak najdłużej, my dostaliśmy upust od cen wytwórcy 28%. Ponadto znaczący dla mnie był także fakt, że Opal miedziany angobowany nie jest wykonywany w Polsce ( jak niektóre inne wyroby tego producenta). Po takiej analizie wybraliśmy Opal Rupp Ceramika. Dachówka ma piękny miedziany kolor, wcale nie błyszczy, ale i nie zarasta tak jak inne dachy ceramiczne w okolicy. 







pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

Darek

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Roofair, u mnie zaczną może w tym tygodniu kłaść dachówkę (zależy od pogody). Kąt nachylenia 15 stopni. Płyta OSB, papa. Dachówkę widać, bo widziałam już pdoobny dom z takim kątem nachylenia i wygląda piknie  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Roofair

Czyli przygotowanie zgodnie z książką   :big grin:   To świetnie, poza tym, widać, nie widać, dachówka jest najlepszą rzeczą, jaka może się przytrafić dachowi  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia!

----------


## jmcm

Mam dachówkę Creaton KERA-PFANNE, ale przed zakupem zobacz czym to GROZI.
TO NIE ŻARTY
http://dom.aga.az.pl/prace-firma-a-t...a-historia.htm

----------


## michal_m

Kurcze, ale niefart z tym dachem. My mamy Creaton Domino malowany na szaro, wszystko bez zarzutu.

----------


## Heath

Hmm, czyżby Creaton zaczął tłuc masówę? ja kupowałem w lipcu i było wszystko OK.
Z otarciami na dachówce rok temu była identyczna dyskusja z Ruppem :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...highlight=rupp

a fruwające dachówki to raczej wina montażu   :Roll:

----------


## jmcm

Ja mam dachówkę Creaton KERA-PFANNE 
możesz zobaczyć dlaczego warto NIE KUPIĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://dom.jmc.lap.pl/historia.htm

----------


## jmcm

> Creaton zdecydowanie najlepszy współczynnik jakość/cena
> 
> z różnych składów mialem w domu po 1 z różnych firm i powiem szczerze, kicha to roben i koramic.... podobne zdanie mieli moi dekarze, rupp może być, szczególnie gdyby był w dobrej cenie, ale creaton bije wszystkich super jakość w rozsądnej cenie....
> 
> szwagier miał robena a ja creatona w stanie surowym u niego śnieg na na folii a u mnie nic, sam się za głowe łapał aż tak creaton bił robena.....
> 
> polecam Creatona
> 
> p.s. ale swoją drogą uważam że najgorsza ceramika lepsza jak blacha.... szczególnie pod kontem kasy


Jakość dachówki Creaton widać na załączonym obrazku 
OSTRZEGAM PRZED CREATONEM ZOBACZCIE SAMI http://firmatrafas.aga.az.pl/

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## raffran

> Ja mam dachówkę Creaton KERA-PFANNE 
> możesz zobaczyć dlaczego warto NIE KUPIĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://dom.jmc.lap.pl/historia.htm


Coz,o czym to moze swiadczyc???
Kropki......z tego co napisales to sie domyslem ze zrobili ciebie w "bambuko",co innego pokazali,a co innego dali.Pozostawiam to bez komentarza.
A reszta......to juz raczej wina wykonawcy.

----------


## Vax

Na wyzej prezentowanych dachach jedyny problem to wykonawca - szmaciarz.
Zdarza sie ze creaton jest porysowany ale to kilka przypadkow na caly transport.

Moje podejrzenia padaja na wykonawcow, jak targali te plytki na dach. Rzucali pewnie jak pilka i tak sie porysowaly wszytskie. Nie ma mowy aby tak sie porysowala dachowka podczas transportu jesli byla fabrycznie zapakowana.

----------


## jmcm

> Chcialabym się dowiedzieć co sądzicie o dachówkach firmy Creaton czy jakość idzie z ceną? 
> 
> Jakie dachówki są warte swojej ceny


Cena Creaton TAK - DUŻA - jakość niska UWAGA!!!!!!!!!!
Można się złapać na kropki jak ja. 
A wszystko to zgodnie Polska Normą Ciekawe, że na wystwie nie ma takich dachówek w KROPKI.
Sprawdź sam na stronie: http://firmatrafas.aga.az.pl/

pozdro.

----------


## dominikams

Po pierwsze, to dlaczego pozwoliłeś położyć taką dachówkę na dach, dlaczego wykonawca nie zwrócił uwagi na stan dachówek i je położył? 

Po drugie, źle przymocowane dachówki to moim zdaniem ewidentna wina wykonawcy, a nie dachówki. Poza tym wykonawca spitolił ci wiele rzeczy   :Confused:

----------


## jmcm

> Po pierwsze, to dlaczego pozwoliłeś położyć taką dachówkę na dach, dlaczego wykonawca nie zwrócił uwagi na stan dachówek i je położył? 
> 
> Po drugie, źle przymocowane dachówki to moim zdaniem ewidentna wina wykonawcy, a nie dachówki. Poza tym wykonawca spitolił ci wiele rzeczy


Kiedy ja byłem ba budowie dachówki były w paszkach - myślałem, że to tylko kilka dachówek. 
Nakazałem Wykonawcy odłożyć dachówki z kropkami lub wykorzystać na odciecia. 
On założył jak widać.

----------


## wartownik

> Dachówki podnosił najmniejszy wiatr.




Rada dla tych , ktorzy maja mocowane dachowki spinkami , wkretami itp.  , odchylcie folie i sprawdzcie .

Pamietam jak w fabryce Creatona , wtedy wchodzila Kera - pfanne , spytalem , czy robia jakies proby areodynamiczne ...zdziwienie , dlugie milczenie ... "niiie , ale w przyszlosci bedziemy  robic ".

----------


## Heath

> Rada dla tych , ktorzy maja mocowane dachowki spinkami , wkretami itp.  , odchylcie folie i sprawdzcie .


tzn. co mamy sprawdzić? 

Ja mam Creatona K-P. Nie przygladałem się specjalnie jak dekarze układają, ale z tego co pamiętam u mnie skrajne dachówki były przykręcane i pod folią widziałem spinki (ale chyba nie przy wszystkich dachówkach)
w czasie tych największych wichur (styczeń) nie poleciała ani jedna dachówka (dom w odsłoniętym terenie).

----------


## Tomek23

> Dachówki podnosił najmniejszy wiatr.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Rada dla tych , ktorzy maja mocowane dachowki spinkami , wkretami itp.  , odchylcie folie i sprawdzcie .
> 
> Pamietam jak w fabryce Creatona , wtedy wchodzila Kera - pfanne , spytalem , czy robia jakies proby areodynamiczne ...zdziwienie , dlugie milczenie ... "niiie , ale w przyszlosci bedziemy  robic ".


Mam Kera-Pfanne ułożone zgodnie ze sztuką. Podczas styczniowych wichur kiedy to wyrywało okoliczne drzewa nie podniosło mi żadnej sztuki mimo, iż wiało z zachodu gdzie mam do granicy wzroku tylko łąki i nie jestem niczym osłonięty. Wiało tak, że parę razy mnie przewróciło.

----------


## jmcm

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dachówki podnosił najmniejszy wiatr.
> 			
> ...


To by świadczyło o Wykonawcy i jego dziele.
Nie rozumiem dlaczego Creaton w moim przypadku nie powie tego wprost.

To wina montażu dachówek a nie konstrukcji dachówki.
To producent winien podać zalecenia co do montażu swojego produktu.

----------


## Tomek23

> Napisał Tomek23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał wartownik
> 
> ...


Może u Ciebie nie używali spinek? U mnie co trzecia dachówka (co trzeci rząd) jest zapięta spinką do łaty. Wszystkie dachówki docinane są przewiercone i przymocowane drutem. 
To są ogólne zalecenia i każdy dekarz o tym powinien wiedzieć. Bierzesz fachowca i to on powinien być wyedukowany w swojej branży. Murarzowi zapewne nie dostarczałeś wytycznych odnośnie murowania bo płacisz mu za to, że wie co robi. Tak samo będzie zapewne z innymi fachowcami tj. elektrykiem, hydraulikiem itd.
Po tym jak zobaczyłem jak krzywo położyli Ci dachówki na dachu i wykonali orynnowanie nie zdziwiło by mnie już nic. Po prostu dekarz amator. Widziałeś wcześniej jakieś dzieło firmy, która kładła Ci dach? Ja przed tym jak zdecydowałem się na mojego dekarza zobaczyłem przed tym trzy dachy, które wykonywał i rozmawiałem z ich właścicielami. Byli zadowoleni, dachy były proste więc podpisałem umowę.

----------


## jmcm

> Napisał jmcmurator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Tomek23
> 
> ...


Czy ktoś zna jakie zalecenia sztuki budowlanej obowiązuję dekarzy, jakieś przepisy do czego możana się odwołać.
Dom stoi w polu, kąt nachylenia dachu 45 stopni.

----------


## Gafinka

Ja też mam na dachu Creatona - brązowa angoba
Pomimo silnych tegorocznych wiatrów, które tymczasowe okna mi wyrywało regularnie, nic złego z pokryciem dachu się nie stalo. Klopoty więc z latającymi dachówkami to chyba jednak wina wykonawcy.

----------


## kris_r

też miałem problemy z creatonem k-p, ale związane głównie z wykonawcą. Podobne krzywizny, odstające dachówki, po silnych wiatrach podniesione parę dachówek i trójnik gąsiorów. Wyp..........em wykonawcę i dach poprawiała mi inna firma. Nie jest to może dach moich marzeń, ale na razie jest szczelny i przy ostatnich wiatrach nie wstała żadna dachówka. 
A dalej zobaczymy.
Dachowi wolę przyglądać się z daleka, przynajmniej nie boli mnie serce

----------


## qbav

ja mam creatona i poki co nie narzekam

----------


## Krzysztof G

Mam Creatona, też miałem podobne otarcia na dachówkach, ale po pierwszym deszczu zniknęły. W moim przypadku, a miałem ok 30% dachówek uszkodzonych, firma Creaton zadziałała poprawnie, ale dopiero po grożbie przesłania zdjęć do Niemiec. Zdjęcia dokumentowały sposób transportu i rozładunku na budowie. Latające dachówki to chyba jednak wykonawca. Mnie już nie dziwi postawa Creatona.

----------


## luk__25

Mam identyczną dachówke i gdzie ona jest malowana????? Może minimalnie z zewnętrznej strony ale ogólnie po złamaniu kolor jest taki sam wewnątrz. Ślady takie jak na tych fotkach moje dachówki również miały z transportu ale tak jak pisze poprzednik po pierwszym deszczu po prostu sie zmyły. Dom mam na wzniesieniu i po wichurze 110km/h NIC sie nie działo.
pozdrawiam

----------


## K74

Ja też już prawie mam. Połowa dachu pokryta i jak do tej pory wszystko w porządku.

----------


## mirlandia

u mnie kera pfanne- angoba antracyt

----------


## mirlandia

może większe   :ohmy:

----------


## wartownik

> Ja też już prawie mam. Połowa dachu pokryta i jak do tej pory wszystko w porządku.


To jest super dachowka , nawet inne karpiowki tej samej firmy cenie nizej.

----------


## tomaszekp

Na pokrycie dachu mojego domu wybrałem dachówki ceramiczne. Z licznych postów wynika, że najlepsze są dachówki Creaton - najczęściej przewija się model Kera Pfanne. Poprosiłem o wycenę pokrycia prostego dachu ok. 210 m2 (dwuspadowy + ganek). Za dachówkę Kera Pfanne miedź angobowaną podstawową + boczne + gąsiory + 1 kominek wentylacyjny w firmie Budman w Gliwicach podano mi cenę (brutto) ok. 21.000 zł. Ten sam zestaw dachówki Sirius 13 miedź wg aktualnego cennika RuppCeramiki kosztuje nieco ponad 13.500 zł, holenderka Koramic L15 czerwona angoba to 15.000, E32 von Muellera nieco ponad 15.000. W postach, które przeczytałem raczej dobrze pisano nt. RuppCermamiki i von Muellera, więc czy różnica w cenie między Creatonem a nimi jest uzasadniona?

----------


## Tomek23

> Na pokrycie dachu mojego domu wybrałem dachówki ceramiczne. Z licznych postów wynika, że najlepsze są dachówki Creaton - najczęściej przewija się model Kera Pfanne. Poprosiłem o wycenę pokrycia prostego dachu ok. 210 m2 (dwuspadowy + ganek). Za dachówkę Kera Pfanne miedź angobowaną podstawową + boczne + gąsiory + 1 kominek wentylacyjny w firmie Budman w Gliwicach podano mi cenę (brutto) ok. 21.000 zł. Ten sam zestaw dachówki Sirius 13 miedź wg aktualnego cennika RuppCeramiki kosztuje nieco ponad 13.500 zł, holenderka Koramic L15 czerwona angoba to 15.000, E32 von Muellera nieco ponad 15.000. W postach, które przeczytałem raczej dobrze pisano nt. RuppCermamiki i von Muellera, więc czy różnica w cenie między Creatonem a nimi jest uzasadniona?


Mam na dachu Kera Pfanne Finesse Brąz Glazura i powiem Ci jedno......przy tej różnicy w cenie weź Ruppa. Creaton jest fajny ale nie warty tych pieniędzy (tym bardziej miedź angobowana). Każda z nich wytrzyma 50 lat, a poźniej to już nie będzie Twoj problem.

----------


## aresior

cześć,
dachówka creatona jest po prostu trochę inna. nie chodzi mi o kolor bo koramik z dołu ma ten sam kolor (sąsiad ma koramika a my creatona tyle, że my kupowaliśmy ją jako brązową a on jako czerwoną  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ).
tu trochę przepacasz za markę i słynne zamki i barwienie w masie (nie wszystkie kolory). kupowliśmy gdy ceny ruppa i creatona były bardzo zbliżone.
bardzo ładną dachówkę ma pfleiderer. niezły jest też nibra/nelskamp i bogen. zanim wybraliśmy creatona mieliśmy bardzodobrą ofertę na tego bogena i nibrę/nelskamp.  polecam zerknąć na ofertę.
nie wiem czy warto tyle przepłacić. na pewno prędzej wybrałbym nelskampa/nibrę czy bogena niż ruppa.

pozdro

aresior

----------


## parr

TomaszekP cos ta cena jakas kosmiczna.Ja mam 220 m2 dwuspadowy dach i wlasnie w zeszlym tygodniu kupilem Creatona Kerra Phane antracyt.Netto ok.14 700 tys.zł.Walcz o upust (sprzedawca powinien dac CI bez problemu - 18-20% rabatu.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Nam właśnie skończyli układać na dachu Kera Pfanne "Miedziana Angoba". Uważam, że wygląda świetnie!



Porównywaliśmy do Koramica L15 i naszym zdaniem NIE MA PORÓWNANIA. Dachówki Creatona wyglądają dużo lepiej, mają zamki, które wbudzają wyraźnie większe zaufanie, no i mają ładniejszy kolor.

Pozdr. EiM

----------


## Tomek23

> Porównywaliśmy do Koramica L15 i naszym zdaniem NIE MA PORÓWNANIA. Dachówki Creatona wyglądają dużo lepiej, mają zamki, które wbudzają wyraźnie większe zaufanie, no i mają ładniejszy kolor.
> 
> Pozdr. EiM


I mają gąsiory oraz zakończenia do 'pupy' (oczywiście Creaton)

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

To naprawdę kwestia gustu. Nam akurat podobają się te gąsiory.

Pozdr.
M

----------


## mobutu

Creaton Domino rulez

nie znam się na dachówkach ale dachówki Creatona wyglądają jakoś lepiej

----------


## tomaszekp

> cześć,
> dachówka creatona jest po prostu trochę inna. nie chodzi mi o kolor bo koramik z dołu ma ten sam kolor (sąsiad ma koramika a my creatona tyle, że my kupowaliśmy ją jako brązową a on jako czerwoną    ).
> tu trochę przepacasz za markę i słynne zamki i barwienie w masie (nie wszystkie kolory). kupowliśmy gdy ceny ruppa i creatona były bardzo zbliżone.
> bardzo ładną dachówkę ma pfleiderer. niezły jest też nibra/nelskamp i bogen. zanim wybraliśmy creatona mieliśmy bardzodobrą ofertę na tego bogena i nibrę/nelskamp.  polecam zerknąć na ofertę.
> nie wiem czy warto tyle przepłacić. na pewno prędzej wybrałbym nelskampa/nibrę czy bogena niż ruppa.
> 
> pozdro
> 
> aresior


Nie rozważałem na razie ani Pfeiderera ani Bogena ani Nelskampa. Poruszyłeś sprawę zamków - to dla mnie b. ważne. Creaton ma głębokie i podwójne - to poprawia szczelność pokrycia. W miejscu gdzie buduję (Istebna) wieją czasami huraganowe wiatry, które potrafią wepchnąć wodę/śnieg przez każdą nieszczelność pokrycia (z tego również powodu zamiast folii wstępnego krycia będzie u mnie pełne deskowanie + papa). Na podwójne zamki zwrócił mi uwagę mój wykonawca. Czy dachówki ww. producentów mają tak samo dobre/skuteczne zamki jak Creaton?

----------


## Tomek23

> To naprawdę kwestia gustu. Nam akurat podobają się te gąsiory.
> 
> Pozdr.
> M


Nie chodzi o to, że są brzydkie. Chodzi o to, że są małe.

----------


## aresior

zamki fpleiderer'a i nibra/nelskamp są ok. jeśli chcesz to mogę ci przesłać na maila fotki porównawcze. pfleiderer moim zdaniem ma dokładniejsze wykończenie powłoką. nam zdarzyły sie creaton'ki z niedomalowaną okolicą zamków. zresztą z tego co słyszałem to creaton kupił jakiś czas temu pfleiderera.
zamki sa na pewno lepsze niż w ruppie i robenie i koramiku. przykładając do siębie wszystkie po prostu widac jakość. na dachu wyglądaj podobnie jeśli idzie o kolor.
gąsiory faktycznie "skromne". do bryły naszego domku pasują.

pozdro

aresior

----------


## Jola_K

> Creaton ma głębokie i podwójne - to poprawia szczelność pokrycia. W miejscu gdzie buduję (Istebna) wieją czasami huraganowe wiatry, które potrafią wepchnąć wodę/śnieg przez każdą nieszczelność pokrycia


dokladnie z tych samych powodow wybralismy Creatona

----------


## luk__25

Również mamy creatona, proponuje wszystkim wątpiacym w jakość tych dachówek porównać wewnętrzną strukturę złamanej dachówki a wnioski wyciągnięcie sami. Moi dekarze stwierdzili że dachówki Creatona są najtwardsze a zarazem nie kruche i bardzo dobrze i prezyzyjnie dają się docinać. Również tak jak piszą poprzednicy mają najlepszy system zamków. Dachówka ta (cera pfanne miedz) zmienia odcień w zależności od pogody i oświetlenia - naprawde na dachu ładnie to wygląda.
A gąsiory i ich zakończenia to kwestia gustu a o gustach sie nie dyskutuje.  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Napisał Ela_i_Maciek
> 
> To naprawdę kwestia gustu. Nam akurat podobają się te gąsiory.
> 
> Pozdr.
> M
> 
> 
> Nie chodzi o to, że są brzydkie. Chodzi o to, że są małe.


Co masz na myśli mówiąc za małe? Za małe, aby co?

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Tomek23

> Napisał Tomek23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ela_i_Maciek
> 
> ...


Na dachu dwuspadowym bardzo mało nachodzą na dachówkę.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

no tak.... ale u nas dach jest 4-o spadowy, kopertowy, o małym kącie nachylenia (20stopni). Gąsiory zdają się pasować wyśmienicie.

Pozdr.
M

----------


## dabell

Ja mam Bogena Innovo 12 w kolorze czekolady. Brałam pod uwagę Creatona Kera Pfanne Fiznezję Brąz (jest brunatno-czerwona przy bogenie) właśnie ze względu na zamki - dom stoi nieosłonięty. W czasie gdy musiałam zamawiać - listopad 2006r - Creaton był niedostępny na termin, na który potrzebowałam. Wybrałam Bogena jako alternatywę. Wycena była praktycznie taka sama.
Wysokość zamków Kera Pfanne jest nie do pobicia w porównaniu do wszystkich dostępnych dachówek. Zamki Bogena są w związku z tym trochę niższe, ale bardzo dokładnie wykończone ( w porównaniu np. do Ruppa).  Bogen jest również bardzo twardą dachówką (ma dużą zawartość łupków w składzie gliny). 
Wygląda pięknie - zdjęcia w dzienniku.
Pozdrawiam
Dabell

----------


## Tomek23

> no tak.... ale u nas dach jest 4-o spadowy, kopertowy, o małym kącie nachylenia (20stopni). Gąsiory zdają się pasować wyśmienicie.
> 
> Pozdr.
> M


Widziałem w Twoim dzienniku i dlatego zaznaczyłem, że na dwuspadowym. Na takich dachach rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie dedykowanych dachówek, które są koszmarnie drogie i u mojego hurtownika dostępne na zamówienie z 2 miesięcznym czasem oczekiwania na początku zeszłego roku czyli wtedy gdy wszyscy prosili się aby coś kupić.

----------


## andrzej74

Czytając posty można odnieść takie wrażenie: wszystie dachy i wymienione przez Was dachówki są ładne i dobre, ale najpiękniejsze i najlepsze są te na własnym domku   :cool:  . Sam niedawno stałem przed dylematem jaki ma autor tego tematu. Początkowo byłem nastawiony na creatona kera-pfanne brąz glazura. Z całą pewnoscią jest to bardzo dobra dachówka taki mercedes wśród dachówek. Ale jak dostałem kosztorysy /robiłem w kilku hurtowniach/ to trochę zmieniłem zdanie. Mam skomplikowany dach czterospadowy o pow. ok. 300m, trzy lukarny. Po kilku rozmowach z różnymi dekarzami, wykonawcą i sprzedawcami pokryć dachówek zdecydowałem sie na zakup Rubina 13 kolor kasztan Ruppa /a de facto to już jest Brass/. Dachówka przyjechała z Niemiec, dekarz chwalił że kładzie się ją bardzo dobrze, nie miał zastrzeżen co do jej jakości, wykonania. Ma dobre zamki, jest twarda. Kolor bardzo zbliżony do creatona - który był wcześniej faworytem. Jedyna jej mała wada to że nie jest barwiona w masie. Ale i ważna dla mnie zaleta Rubin 13- 3,71 zł za dachówkę podstawową a Creaton ponad 5 zł za dachówę podstawową oraz bardzo drogie dodatki. Zaoszczędziłem na dachu około 8 tys. złotych- czy to dużo czy mało to już trudno powiedzieć, indywidualna sprawa. Dach mi oraz moim bliskim podoba się /ale to nie jest najważniejsze/, znajomym też - no ale oni to może mówią tak z grzeczności.

----------


## tomaszekp

> (...) Po kilku rozmowach z różnymi dekarzami, wykonawcą i sprzedawcami pokryć dachówek zdecydowałem sie na zakup Rubina 13 kolor kasztan Ruppa /a de facto to już jest Brass/. Dachówka przyjechała z Niemiec, dekarz chwalił że kładzie się ją bardzo dobrze, nie miał zastrzeżen co do jej jakości, wykonania. Ma dobre zamki, jest twarda. Kolor bardzo zbliżony do creatona - który był wcześniej faworytem. Jedyna jej mała wada to że nie jest barwiona w masie. Ale i ważna dla mnie zaleta Rubin 13- 3,71 zł za dachówkę podstawową a Creaton ponad 5 zł za dachówę podstawową oraz bardzo drogie dodatki. (...)


W moim przypadku barwienie w masie nie jest chyba tak istotne, ponieważ chcę wybrać kolor "naturalna czerwień" bądź "miedź angobowana". Nawiasem mówiąc, Rubin kasztanowy jest b. ładny ale styl mojego domu raczej wyklucza dachówkę glazurowaną, choć śnieg po tym pewnie zjeżdża rewelacyjnie. Co do dodatków Creatona, pełna zgoda np. kominek wentylacyjny 517 zł ...

----------


## tomaszekp

> zamki pfleiderer'a i nibra/nelskamp są ok. jeśli chcesz to mogę ci przesłać na maila fotki porównawcze. pfleiderer moim zdaniem ma dokładniejsze wykończenie powłoką. nam zdarzyły sie creaton'ki z niedomalowaną okolicą zamków. zresztą z tego co słyszałem to creaton kupił jakiś czas temu pfleiderera.
> zamki sa na pewno lepsze niż w ruppie i robenie i koramiku. przykładając do siębie wszystkie po prostu widac jakość. (...)


Jeżeli nie sprawi Ci to kłopotu, prosiłbym o fotki zamków pfleiderera i nelskampa.

----------


## Tomek23

> Czytając posty można odnieść takie wrażenie: wszystie dachy i wymienione przez Was dachówki są ładne i dobre, ale najpiękniejsze i najlepsze są te na własnym domku   . Sam niedawno stałem przed dylematem jaki ma autor tego tematu. Początkowo byłem nastawiony na creatona kera-pfanne brąz glazura. Z całą pewnoscią jest to bardzo dobra dachówka taki mercedes wśród dachówek. Ale jak dostałem kosztorysy /robiłem w kilku hurtowniach/ to trochę zmieniłem zdanie. Mam skomplikowany dach czterospadowy o pow. ok. 300m, trzy lukarny. Po kilku rozmowach z różnymi dekarzami, wykonawcą i sprzedawcami pokryć dachówek zdecydowałem sie na zakup Rubina 13 kolor kasztan Ruppa /a de facto to już jest Brass/. Dachówka przyjechała z Niemiec, dekarz chwalił że kładzie się ją bardzo dobrze, nie miał zastrzeżen co do jej jakości, wykonania. Ma dobre zamki, jest twarda. Kolor bardzo zbliżony do creatona - który był wcześniej faworytem. Jedyna jej mała wada to że nie jest barwiona w masie. Ale i ważna dla mnie zaleta Rubin 13- 3,71 zł za dachówkę podstawową a Creaton ponad 5 zł za dachówę podstawową oraz bardzo drogie dodatki. Zaoszczędziłem na dachu około 8 tys. złotych- czy to dużo czy mało to już trudno powiedzieć, indywidualna sprawa. Dach mi oraz moim bliskim podoba się /ale to nie jest najważniejsze/, znajomym też - no ale oni to może mówią tak z grzeczności.


Słuszna decyzja. Mam Creatona, ale staram się być obiektywny i uważam, że nie warto przepłacać. Ja kupowałem Finesse Brąz za około 3,3 zł za sztukę brutto (rok temu). Przy obecnych cenach bym nie kupił.

----------


## bimbelt

Ja dodam tylko, ze obecnie w mojej okolicy nie ma dostepnych najtanszych dachowek. O miedzianym Robenie mozna zapomniec. A jak nie ma, to trzeba brac co jest. Jest Rupp, jest Creaton, sa jeszcze drozsze marki. Ja wybiore sposrod dwoch wymienionych. Zaplace pewnie wiecej niz za najtansze, ale przynajmniej zaplace za jakosc.

----------


## tomaszekp

> (...) Jest Rupp, jest Creaton, sa jeszcze drozsze marki. Ja wybiore sposrod dwoch wymienionych. Zaplace pewnie wiecej niz za najtansze, ale przynajmniej zaplace za jakosc.


Nie spotkałem droższych niż Creaton. Tak jak i Ty, jestem zdania, że warto płacić za wyższą jakość, ale szczerze mówiąc dziwi mnie różnica ceny Ruppa i Creatona: 13.500 Rupp i 21.000 Creaton. To przepaść. Na tym forum pojawiały się w różnych latach i miesiącach różne ceny, na ogół jednak były zbliżone. Zdarzało sie nawet, że Creaton był tańszy od konkurencji, nawet tej która oferowała teoretycznie gorsze produkty. Może Creaton wykorzystuje nerwowość panującą na rynku materiałów budowlanych i po prostu testuje nowe ceny - jak rynek je odrzuci, to je np. w lecie obniży? Dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela Creatona (przy okazji także Pfleiderera) w Polsce i otrzymałem informację, że termin realizacji zamówień to okolice września. Czy to nie jest manipulacja i gra psychologiczna? Skoro te wyroby są takie drogie w stosunku do konkurencji (np. Ruppa), to kto je kupuje? Póki co - za radą aresiora - sprawdzam resztę stawki: Bogena, Pfleiderera i Nelskampa.

----------


## bimbelt

> Napisał bimbelt
> 
> (...) Jest Rupp, jest Creaton, sa jeszcze drozsze marki. Ja wybiore sposrod dwoch wymienionych. Zaplace pewnie wiecej niz za najtansze, ale przynajmniej zaplace za jakosc.
> 
> 
> Nie spotkałem droższych niż Creaton. Tak jak i Ty, jestem zdania, że warto płacić za wyższą jakość, ale szczerze mówiąc dziwi mnie różnica ceny Ruppa i Creatona: 13.500 Rupp i 21.000 Creaton. To przepaść. Na tym forum pojawiały się w różnych latach i miesiącach różne ceny, na ogół jednak były zbliżone. Zdarzało sie nawet, że Creaton był tańszy od konkurencji, nawet tej która oferowała teoretycznie gorsze produkty. Może Creaton wykorzystuje nerwowość panującą na rynku materiałów budowlanych i po prostu testuje nowe ceny - jak rynek je odrzuci, to je np. w lecie obniży? Dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela Creatona (przy okazji także Pfleiderera) w Polsce i otrzymałem informację, że termin realizacji zamówień to okolice września. Czy to nie jest manipulacja i gra psychologiczna? Skoro te wyroby są takie drogie w stosunku do konkurencji (np. Ruppa), to kto je kupuje? Póki co - za radą aresiora - sprawdzam resztę stawki: Bogena, Pfleiderera i Nelskampa.


U mnie roznica miedzy Ruppem a Creatonem wynosi okolo 900zl na korzysc Creatona. Moze na Creatona dostalem po prostu lepszy rabat.

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Byłam dzisiaj w hurtowni we Wr. i cena za Ruppa Syrius13 wynosi 60zl/mkw, ostatnia wycena Creatona z poprzedniego tygodnia - 57zł/mkw.

----------


## tomaszekp

> Byłam dzisiaj w hurtowni we Wr. i cena za Ruppa Syrius13 wynosi 60zl/mkw, ostatnia wycena Creatona z poprzedniego tygodnia - 57zł/mkw.


Uściślijmy: Jaki Creaton? - zakładam, że Kera Pfanne miedź angobowana. Podobnie Rupp Syrius 13 - miedziany. Zakładam, że wszystkie ceny podajemy z VAT-em 22%. W hurtowni Budman Gliwice Creaton kosztuje 69,7 zł/m2; wg cennika ze strony Ruppa Syrius 13 kosztuje 41,9 zł/m2 (w obu wypadkach dachówka podstawowa).

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Creaton Kera Pfane glazurowana.

----------


## tomaszekp

Za radą aresiora sprawdziłem dachówki Bogen - wydaje mi się, że to bardzo interesująca alternatywa Creatona (Creaton Kera Pfanne miedź angobowana ok. 19.000 zł vs. Bogen Innovo 12 czerwona angobowana ok. 16.000 zł). W ofercie producenta tej dachówki są dwa rodzaje holenderki: Innovo 12 (ok. 12 szt./m2) oraz Holenderka Płaska (ok. 14 szt./m2). Możliwe, że zdecyduję się na jeden z nich, nie wiem jednak który - czym poza wymiarami się one różnią? Czy lepiej wybrać mniejszą (mój dach jest relatywnie mały - ok. 200 m2) czy większą?

----------


## dabell

> Za radą aresiora sprawdziłem dachówki Bogen - wydaje mi się, że to bardzo interesująca alternatywa Creatona (Creaton Kera Pfanne miedź angobowana ok. 19.000 zł vs. Bogen Innovo 12 czerwona angobowana ok. 16.000 zł). W ofercie producenta tej dachówki są dwa rodzaje holenderki: Innovo 12 (ok. 12 szt./m2) oraz Holenderka Płaska (ok. 14 szt./m2). Możliwe, że zdecyduję się na jeden z nich, nie wiem jednak który - czym poza wymiarami się one różnią? Czy lepiej wybrać mniejszą (mój dach jest relatywnie mały - ok. 200 m2) czy większą?


Ja mam Innovo 12 położoną na dachu właśnie ok 200m2. Wygląda super - mam wycieczki pod domek, non stop ktoś przyjeżdza oglądać  :Smile: . Zdjęcia w dzienniku. To jedno z nich:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

O cenach niestety wiele nie powiem. Może tylko tyle, że Creatona wybraliśmy w ostatniej chwili i tylko dlatego, że różnica w wycenie całego dachu wyniosła tylko 1,500 zł na niekorzyść Creatona względem BRASSa (!!!). Fakt dach prosty i niewielki. A radość ogromna!

M

----------


## tomaszekp

> O cenach niestety wiele nie powiem. Może tylko tyle, że Creatona wybraliśmy w ostatniej chwili i tylko dlatego, że różnica w wycenie całego dachu wyniosła tylko 1,500 zł na niekorzyść Creatona względem BRASSa (!!!). Fakt dach prosty i niewielki. A radość ogromna!
> 
> M


To szokująca informacja - w moim przypadku różnica między Kera Pfanne miedź angobowana a Braasem Cisar Romańską to prawie 6.000 zł!

----------


## tomaszekp

Czy w górach (b. silne wiatry, duże opady, bywają zimy z 1,5 m śniegu) lepsze będą dachówki cementowe (np. Brass) czy ceramiczne (np. Creaton). W okolicy, w której buduję dachówki ceramiczne pojawiły się stosunkowo niedawno a cementowe są stosowane już od wielu lat. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

tomaszekp,

myślę, że 6 tys. to kwota pomijalna...

czy masz spory dach, który będziesz widział wychodząc przed dom, do ogrodu, na taras? który będzie widać z ulicy, jak będziesz podjeżdżał pod dom?

Moim zdaniem satysfakcja płynąca z posiadania dachu PIĘKNEGO, zamiast po prostu dachu, jest warta dużo więcej niż te 6 tys. Najwyżej po przeprowadzce telewizor kupisz na raty, a nie za gotówkę...  :smile: 

(tylko pamiętaj, aby nie robić tak na każdym kroku, bo jak do każdego etapu budowy dorzucisz to 1000, to 500 zł, na końcu okaże się, że za dom zapłaciłeś o 20% więcej, niż planowałeś... !)

M

----------


## mobutu

mam wycenę i chciałbym ją jeszcze zweryfikować
wiem że ceny na dachówkę poddały się trendowi rynkowemu
ale akurat cena na Domino podobno jest w miarę stabilna

licząc na pomoc 

życzę udanego dł.weekendu

M!

PS w pełni zgadzam się z Elą i Maćkiem

----------


## tomaszekp

Ktoś mi powiedział, że dachówki Creatona produkowane są w Polsce. Czy to prawda? Może tylko niektóre modele? Gdzie jest produkowana Kera Pfanne? Czy ktoś wie?

----------


## zender

> Ktoś mi powiedział, że dachówki Creatona produkowane są w Polsce. Czy to prawda? Może tylko niektóre modele? Gdzie jest produkowana Kera Pfanne? Czy ktoś wie?


Wierza ludzia (sprzedawca ) i poczcie e-mail to w niemczech. Byanjamniej do konica stycznia  :smile:

----------


## odaro

Czy możecie polecić jakąś solidną hurtownię która ma w swojej ofercie dachówki Creaton na terenie Warszawy i w okolicach?

Te okolice mogą być szerokie np Płock, Mława, Ciechanów, Nowy Dwór Maz.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny.

----------


## thomasso

napisz Dachlux i bedziesz mial  :big grin:

----------


## odaro

> napisz Dachlux i bedziesz mial



No jest rzeczywiście   :Lol:  a może jeszcze jakiś

----------


## utek76

Wiem, że to już wiele razy było na forum, ale nie znalazłam żadnej wypowiedzi od właściciela dachówki kera-pfanne w kolorze czerwień naturalna (nie miedziana angoba)- czy ktoś taką ma, jak się sprawuje, czy mogę liczyć na jakieś zdjęcie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

Mam do Was prośbę napiszcie ile płaciliście w poprzednich latach czyli w 2006 i 2005r za dachówkę Creaton.

Ponieważ tańsze dachówki są trudno dostępne zainteresowałem się Creatonem dostałem nawet 22% upustu na dachówkę podstawową i 20% na dodatki ale to i tak wychodzi 10000 zł drożej niż za Sirius 13 z RuppCeramika co bardzo boli.

Wiem że w 2006r była promocja Creatona 30% jestem bardzo ciekawy po ile wtedy można było wyrwać Creatona.

Śmiało proszę........ dobijcie mnie do reszty z tymi szalonymi cenami.

----------


## thomasso

po co Ci ceny z lat ubieglych?
przeciez chccesz kupic teraz. Swoja droga masz bardzo dobra cene na Creatona, wiec nie narzekaj ( jesli to karpiowka)

----------


## Heath

Voila:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...eaton+g%B1sior

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...eaton+g%B1sior

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...eaton+g%B1sior

zadowolony ?   :big grin:

----------


## leon28

witam wszystkich, w zeszlym roku udalo sie nam wykonac pokrycie dachu niemieckimi dachowkami creatona - kera pfanne - zalapalismy sie na spore rabaty. wszystko bylo ok do czasu zakupu dachowek kominkow. tu zaczely sie schody. nie dosc, ze trzeba bylo czekac prawie 1,5 mca na te cuda, ze sztuka kosztowala 500 pln, to jeszcze ich jakosc dorownuje po prostu produkcji garazowej pana mietka. qrna wyglada to tak, jakby zwykla dachowke podziurawic na srodku, wstawic w to walec i nalozyc na to troche jakiegos uszczelniacza. srednio uzdolniony adam slodowy zrobilby to lepiej. malo tego dachowki sa tak nierowne, ze szok. u nas akurat kominki maja byc obok siebie, wiec wysokosc kominka ponad polac dachu jest wazna. zobaczcie sami co prezentuje niemiecka jakosc. 
niestety takie dodatkowe elementy czesto kupuje sie duzo pozniej, nie zwracajac uwagi na dach jako calosc. 
dzisiaj jestem umowiony z lokalnym przedstawicielem creatona. ciekawy jestem co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## Heath

To nie są dachówki wentylacyjne, tylko kominki. Ja też mam K-P ale moje kominki są trochę inne - nie powiem żeby były piękne ale u mnie to był chyba monolit, a nie składaki. Może dali Ci innej firmy?  :Roll:

----------


## leon28

> To nie są dachówki wentylacyjne, tylko kominki. Ja też mam K-P ale moje kominki są trochę inne - nie powiem żeby były piękne ale u mnie to był chyba monolit, a nie składaki. Może dali Ci innej firmy?


 juz poprawilem, rzeczywiscie wentylacyjne juz na dachu leza. mam takie pytanie, czy moglbys sfocic (jesli masz taka mozliwosc) jakis twoj kominek z kera pfanne? ciekawy jestem, czy czasem nie jest to produkcja polskich handlarzy

----------


## Gryfpc

Rzeczywiście - wstyd to oglądać!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 
My też mamy Creatona na dachu, ale kupowaliśmy go w zeszłym roku. Cały dach przyszedł w jednym transporcie z jednej partii produkcyjnej, w tym 5 kominków wentylacyjnych, ale wszystkie były idealne. Też mamy 2 obok siebie, więc zwracałem uwagę na ich wygląd... Tylko, że my mamy inny kształt grzybków - takie szpiczaste. 
Myślę, że bez problemów będziesz to mógł reklamować. Ale niestety trochę to potrwa, więc musisz się uzbroić w cierpliwość...

Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## leon28

> Rzeczywiście - wstyd to oglądać!!!   
> My też mamy Creatona na dachu, ale kupowaliśmy go w zeszłym roku. Cały dach przyszedł w jednym transporcie z jednej partii produkcyjnej, w tym 5 kominków wentylacyjnych, ale wszystkie były idealne. Też mamy 2 obok siebie, więc zwracałem uwagę na ich wygląd... Tylko, że my mamy inny kształt grzybków - takie szpiczaste. 
> Myślę, że bez problemów będziesz to mógł reklamować. Ale niestety trochę to potrwa, więc musisz się uzbroić w cierpliwość...
> 
> Pozdrawiam!!!


na szczescie zakup byl zdalnie - przez telefon, platnosc na miejscu na budowie, wiec nie powinno byc problemow ze zwrotem towaru w ciagu 10 dni wlasnie z uwagi na zakup zdalny. nasz wykonawca od dachu radzil, zeby wstrzymac sie z ich zakupem (cena), bo do konca nie wiedzielismy ile tej wentylacji zrobimy. dlatego nie kupowalismy ich wczesniej. jak dla mnie te to jakis odrzut z produkcji, przypadkowa zbieranina. szkoda, ze creaton takim gownem psuje sobie wizerunek.

a tak btw czy moze ktos zrobic zdjecia kominkow creatona? najlepiej kera pfanne. ciekawy jestem porownania, bo jak dla mnie z ta jakoscia taki kominek moglbym zrobic sam.

----------


## zuczek

Widze, że nie jesteś jedynym inwestorem niezadowolonym z creatona. Tylko Twój problem z tym, który my mamy jest drobiazgiem. Otóż my dostaliśmy kera-phanne z różnych partii produkcyjnych, przy czym rozpiętość w ich produkcji rozpina się w odległościach całego roku! Co z tego wynika? Po ułożeniu dachówki okazało się, że mamy bardzo piekne plamy na dachu, bo dachówki nie mają tego samego koloru!!! Sytuację komplikuje fakt, że tych plam nie widać przez cały czas (np w cieniu i gdy słońce pada na połać pod kątem prostopadłym). Ale w momencie im bardziej słońce pada równolegle do połaci dach wygląda po prostu skandalicznie. I teraz najlepsze: zarówno creaton jak i hurtownia po prostu się na nas wypięli. Najpierw przedstawicielka creatona stwierdziła, że mamy świetny dach i różnice w kolorach nie są powodem do reklamacji (Polska Norma), później gdy w końcu udało nam się z nią skontaktować powiedziała, że Niemcy odrzucili naszą reklamację choć do tej pory nie dostaliśmy niczego na piśmie. Skontaktowaliśmy się więc z Rzecznikiem Ochrony Praw Konsumenta, który z kolei powiedział nam, że stroną dla nas jest wyłącznie hurtownia, zawieźliśmy więc oficjalną reklamację i... choć jeszcze nie otrzymaliśmy odpowiedzi to wiemy już, że będzie negatywna. Pan w hurtowni oczywiście reklamację od nas przyjął, ale gdy chcieliśmy umówić się np na wizję lokalną powiedział, że... oni czegoś takiego nie praktykują. Pytamy więc na jakiej podstawie chcą rozpatrzyć reklamację? Facet się zaciął i zamilknął. I co wy na to?  :Evil:  Jestem po prostu wściekła do granic możliwości.

*A, i jeszcze ważna informacja dla wszystkich, którzy kupują dachówkę creatona. Pamiętajcie, że [u]te dachówki układa się inaczej niż wszystkie pozostałe.[/u] Należy je ukladać tak jak cegłę klinkierową tzn mieszać z kilku palet jednocześnie, bo te dachówki z natury nie są jednolite kolorystycznie tylko jest to melanż* Śmiesze? Jak dla mnie istna komedia, ale wierzcie - takim tekstem chcą nas zbyć i zwalają winę na dekarzy, że o tym nie wiedzieli. Jestem tylko ciekawa ilu inwestorów informują o tym rzekomym melanżu, bo ci, z którymi kontaktowaliśmy się do tej pory o niczym takim nie słyszeli!

----------


## odaro

Jak oglądałem Creatona na wystawie na składzie tez zauważyłem że dachówki tego samego koloru róznia się od siebie odcieniem.

Mysłalem że to przypadek albo jakaś stara dachówka a tu czytam takie straszne rzeczy o mercedesie dachówki jakim jest niby Creaton. 

Już jeden post o róznych odcinach Creatona na forum czytałem.

Czy inni mieli podobne problemy z Creatonem.

----------


## jo na

Witam wszystkich
My położyliśmy tą dachówkę w zeszłym roku, oczywiście korzystaliśmy ze wspomnianej promocji.
Różnic w odcieniach jakoś nie zauważyłam, mam nadzieję że nie z powodu tego że najpierw dachówka była długo brudna i zapruszona od jej cięcia, potem od czegoś innego, ciągle coś, nawet się nie niepokoiłam bo myślałam że jak się takie super dachówki kupuje to musi być dobrze.
Mnie wkurzyło coś innego. Mianowicie gąsiory tej firmy są wyjątkowo płytkie, przez co wystawała spod nich folia, i wyglądało to okropnie, był nawet przedstawiciel Creatona na budowie , stwierdził że NIKOMU TO NIE PRZESZKADZA i nikt nie zwracał na to uwagi.
 My w końcu zrezygnowaliśmy z folii i zamontowaliśmy pod gąsiory takie specjalne szczotki, w tej chwili zlały się kolorem i nawet fajnie wyglądają,
ale Creaton i tak nam podpadł  :Evil:

----------


## akacja

U nas creaton kera pfanne był kładziony w zeszłym roku. Jest idealny. Nie mieliśmy żadnych problemów z kolorem, z jakością, z akcesoriami. Dekarze bardzo sobie chwalili. Wygląda świetnie.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Creaton to bardzo dobra dachówka. Moim zdaniem to hurtownia robi Was w bambuko, niedopuszczalne jest bowiem stosowanie na jednym dachu dachówek z różnych okresów produkcji , gdyż zawsze one będą się od siebie różniły odcieniami, idealne rozwiązanie to dostawa dachówki na dany dach z jednego okresu produkcji, a i tak będą różnice w odcieniach tyle , że mniej znaczne niż z różnych okresów produkcji, dlatego większość producentów dachówek ceramicznych zaleca mieszanie ich z różnych palet (jest podana informacja bądż na opakowaniu, lub na etykiecie ) i tu niestety hurtownia ma rację dekarz powinien to zrobić, lecz z różnymi okresami produkcji i tak na niewiele by się to zdało (taka zbieranina jest niedopuszczalna).co do kominków faktycznie wydaje się aby ,były one klepane w polskim garażu (jak najbardziej ,jest to możliwe) oryginalne kominki went. Creatona np. w modelu Futura były w kształcie rakiety, te zaś są inne, niewiem może to się wiąże z ceną  :Roll:   futury ,a Kerra Pfane ? ale tak na oko nie wygląda to raczej na niemiecką produkcję  :Roll:   może jaka cena dachówki , taki kominek ? ale trudno uwierzyć aby niemcy takie coś produkowali, no chyba ,że specjalnie na polskę takie robią  :Roll:  jestem w szoku normalnie, mercedes dachowy schodzi na psy ?  :ohmy:

----------


## Gryfpc

My mamy właśnie takie rakiety: 
Innego modelu nie przypominam sobie z oferty Creatona, ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie było...   :Roll:   :Lol:   :cool:  Co do ceny, to pamiętam, że kominki właśnie były w jednej cenie do wszystkich rodzajów dachówek - coś w granicach 500 zł.

----------


## odaro

> My mamy właśnie takie rakiety: 
> Innego modelu nie przypominam sobie z oferty Creatona, ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie było...     Co do ceny, to pamiętam, że kominki właśnie były w jednej cenie do wszystkich rodzajów dachówek - coś w granicach 500 zł.



I taki własnie kominek ma zapewnić właściwą wentylację?

Rozumiem że jest to zakończenie luftu wentylacyjnego komina.

Mam wątpliwości co do jakości wentylacji przez taki kominek

----------


## leon28

> Napisał Gryfpc
> 
> My mamy właśnie takie rakiety: 
> Innego modelu nie przypominam sobie z oferty Creatona, ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie było...     Co do ceny, to pamiętam, że kominki właśnie były w jednej cenie do wszystkich rodzajów dachówek - coś w granicach 500 zł.
> 
> 
> 
> I taki własnie kominek ma zapewnić właściwą wentylację?
> 
> ...


 . to zakonczenia kanalow wentylacyjnych z pomieszczen, a czy zapewni to odpowiedni cug, tego nie wie  nikt.

----------


## zuczek

> Creaton to bardzo dobra dachówka. Moim zdaniem to hurtownia robi Was w bambuko, niedopuszczalne jest bowiem stosowanie na jednym dachu dachówek z różnych okresów produkcji , gdyż zawsze one będą się od siebie różniły odcieniami, idealne rozwiązanie to dostawa dachówki na dany dach z jednego okresu produkcji, a i tak będą różnice w odcieniach tyle , że mniej znaczne niż z różnych okresów produkcji, dlatego większość producentów dachówek ceramicznych zaleca mieszanie ich z różnych palet (jest podana informacja bądż na opakowaniu, lub na etykiecie ) i tu niestety hurtownia ma rację dekarz powinien to zrobić, lecz z różnymi okresami produkcji i tak na niewiele by się to zdało (taka zbieranina jest niedopuszczalna).co do kominków faktycznie wydaje się aby ,były one klepane w polskim garażu (jak najbardziej ,jest to możliwe) oryginalne kominki went. Creatona np. w modelu Futura były w kształcie rakiety, te zaś są inne, niewiem może to się wiąże z ceną   futury ,a Kerra Pfane ? ale tak na oko nie wygląda to raczej na niemiecką produkcję   może jaka cena dachówki , taki kominek ? ale trudno uwierzyć aby niemcy takie coś produkowali, no chyba ,że specjalnie na polskę takie robią  jestem w szoku normalnie, mercedes dachowy schodzi na psy ?


1. Zarówno producent jak i hurtownia twierdzą, że mają prawo dostarczyć towar z różnych okresów produkcji.

2. Nie dostaliśmy ani dokumentacji skąd dachówka do nas dotarła, ani instrukcji obsługi, ani gwarancji. Po prostu nic. A to już jest sprzeczne z Polską Normą, którą wszyscy się tak teraz zasłaniają.

----------


## leon28

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> Creaton to bardzo dobra dachówka. Moim zdaniem to hurtownia robi Was w bambuko, niedopuszczalne jest bowiem stosowanie na jednym dachu dachówek z różnych okresów produkcji , gdyż zawsze one będą się od siebie różniły odcieniami, idealne rozwiązanie to dostawa dachówki na dany dach z jednego okresu produkcji, a i tak będą różnice w odcieniach tyle , że mniej znaczne niż z różnych okresów produkcji, dlatego większość producentów dachówek ceramicznych zaleca mieszanie ich z różnych palet (jest podana informacja bądż na opakowaniu, lub na etykiecie ) i tu niestety hurtownia ma rację dekarz powinien to zrobić, lecz z różnymi okresami produkcji i tak na niewiele by się to zdało (taka zbieranina jest niedopuszczalna).co do kominków faktycznie wydaje się aby ,były one klepane w polskim garażu (jak najbardziej ,jest to możliwe) oryginalne kominki went. Creatona np. w modelu Futura były w kształcie rakiety, te zaś są inne, niewiem może to się wiąże z ceną   futury ,a Kerra Pfane ? ale tak na oko nie wygląda to raczej na niemiecką produkcję   może jaka cena dachówki , taki kominek ? ale trudno uwierzyć aby niemcy takie coś produkowali, no chyba ,że specjalnie na polskę takie robią  jestem w szoku normalnie, mercedes dachowy schodzi na psy ? 
> 
> 
> 1. Zarówno producent jak i hurtownia twierdzą, że mają prawo dostarczyć towar z różnych okresów produkcji.
> 
> 2. Nie dostaliśmy ani dokumentacji skąd dachówka do nas dotarła, ani instrukcji obsługi, ani gwarancji. Po prostu nic. A to już jest sprzeczne z Polską Normą, którą wszyscy się tak teraz zasłaniają.


no to generalnie jest norma, ze dostajesz jakas zbieranine. nam udalo sie i dostalismy wszystko jednej partii produkcyjnej, ale i tak nasz dekarz mieszal dachowki z roznych palet. moga dostarczac towar z roznych okresow produkcji, ale musi trzymac jakis poziom, a nie, tak ja w przypadku kominkow wskazywac na produkcje garazowa. za taka kase to po prostu skandal. no chyba, ze te zeszloroczne promocje creatona np. na kera pfanne byly zwiazane z rozruchem nowej linii produkcyjnej/zmianami na produkcji, ktore musza cechowac sie wiekszym rozrzutem jakosciowym. oczywiscie dachowki z poczatkow tej produkcji wedrowaly wlasnie do naszego pieknego kraju - to taka moja teoria spiskowa. 

o dostarczaniu dokumentacji materialowej przez sprzedawce mozna zapomniec, dopiero na wyrazna prosbe otrzymuje sie jakies podle ksera.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Na naszym dachu, krytym dachówką Kera-Pfanne w kolorze angobowanej miedzi, nie widzę żadnych plam. Dachówkę układano w kwietniu tego roku. Zdjęcia w dzienniku (link w podpisie).

Jutro będziemy mieli montowany kominek wentylacyjny. Zobaczę go dopiero w sobotę, więc jeszcze nie wiem, jak wygląda i przestrach "mię oblata", jak patrzę na cuda pokazane w pierwszym poście tego wątku...

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Acidtea

> My mamy właśnie takie rakiety: 
> Innego modelu nie przypominam sobie z oferty Creatona, ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie było...     Co do ceny, to pamiętam, że kominki właśnie były w jednej cenie do wszystkich rodzajów dachówek - coś w granicach 500 zł.


Co tam masz zielonego przed tym kominkiem?

----------


## Gryfpc

To jest fotka z któregoś z dni montażu dachówki i kominków, więc to zielone, to taśma spinająca pakiet dachówek do transportu.

----------


## aresior

leon 28,
jakieś inne te twoje kominki. nie braliśmy oryginalnych tylko alternatywne ale dużo lepiej wyglądają niż twoje. zresztą, kiedy kupowaliśmy, to byłem pewien ze kominki creatona to wlasnie takie szpiczaste.
zresztą 500 PLN za szpiczaste czy nie szpiczaste to przesada.
swoją drogą mieszanie dachówek, klinkieru, bruku klinkierowego to chyba standard. moi drodzy - to produkty naturalne i nikt nie gwarantuje powtarzalności barw. u nas też delikatne różnice na kera pfanne ale ładnie sie rozkładaja na dachu i tylko dodają uroku.
przy układaniu trochę mnie denerwowało, że spece rozbabrali wszystkie palety (bo chciałem pomału sprzatać). tymczasem... dziś dziękuję Bogu za o mieszanie.

pozdrawiam

aresior

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak czytam o potrzebie mieszania, sortowania itd. to utwierdzam się w przekonaniu , że Creaton to przereklamowana firma. Cena nie adekwatna do jakości!
Rozumiem, że mogą wystąpić różnice odcieni przy dachówce naturalnej ale przy angobowanej? Myślę, że wysyłają do nas odrzuty z własnego rynku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Duży Boban

Moim zdaniem po części to efekt "boomu" w budownictwie, dostarczanie dachówek z kilku różnych partii produkcji to żenada. Sam się cieszę, ze moja K-P kładziona w listopadzie 06 jest bez zarzutu ale gdyby teraz mi się coś takiego przytrafiło to pewnie bym sie załamał. W końcu to nienajtańsza dachówka i powinna być perfekcyjna.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Udało mi się dotrzeć na budowę już dziś, więc widziałem kominki. Wyglądają jak te spiczaste rakiety, widoczne na zdjęciach powyżej. IMHO te arcydzieła zamieszczone przez Leona na jego zdjęciach to ewidentne podróbki...

M

----------


## leon28

> Udało mi się dotrzeć na budowę już dziś, więc widziałem kominki. Wyglądają jak te spiczaste rakiety, widoczne na zdjęciach powyżej. IMHO te arcydzieła zamieszczone przez Leona na jego zdjęciach to ewidentne podróbki...
> 
> M


 bylbys w stanie zrobic zdjecia swoich kominkow? byloby to bardzo ciekawe. 
pisze wlasnie do creatona bezposrednio do niemiec i chcialbym miec jak najwiecej argumentow za

----------


## Heath

Moje kominki wyglądają jak na fotce Gryf_pc tyle że są na K-P a nie na karpiówce. Musieli Ci wcisnąć innej firmy.

----------


## Galain

U mnie tez dachowki kominowe sa takie, jak u Gryfpc, z ta roznica, ze oczywiscie w glazurze Finesse. Mam Creatona K-P Finesse na dachach domu i garazu; jestem super zadowolona. leon28, nie daj sobie wcisnac czegos, co chyba tylko lezalo kolo Creatona, ale na 99,99% Creatonem nie jest.
Pozdrawiam, G.

----------


## odaro

> U mnie tez dachowki kominowe sa takie, jak u Gryfpc, z ta roznica, ze oczywiscie w glazurze Finesse. Mam Creatona K-P Finesse na dachach domu i garazu; jestem super zadowolona. leon28, nie daj sobie wcisnac czegos, co chyba tylko lezalo kolo Creatona, ale na 99,99% Creatonem nie jest.
> Pozdrawiam, G.


A pochwalisz się jaką glazurę Finesse masz na dachu.

Tak sobie myslę może też zaszaleję i kupię Finesse.

Jaki masz spadek na dachu garażu.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Wkleję zdjęcia jutro, o ile kominki nie powędrowały jeszcze na dach. Jeżeli powędrowały, to klops, bo z ziemi nie widać za dobrze naszego dachu...

Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## odaro

ups...

----------


## KozAnka

Ja tez mam spiczaste, chociaz zdjecie troche niewyrazne.

----------


## KozAnka

Poza tym moje nie kosztowaly 500 zl.
Nie moge znalezc zestawienia, ale mam stare oferty innych firm i wszyscy mieli kominki po 230-240 zl. Oczywiscie wybralam najnizsza oferte, wiec na pewno nie zaplacilam wiecej niz tyle.
Bylo to co prawda w zeszlym roku, jak byly dodatkowe promocje, ale czy to mozliwe, ze podrozaly o ponad 100%?

----------


## Kacperski

Czy to są napewno kominki Creatona nie wiem,ale w ofercie są kominki typ F i tak właśnie wyglądają - fi 125, kosztują od 122,00 Euro do 179,00 Euro w zależności od koloru, a ten spiczasty to Typ A i kosztuje od 100,00 do 156,00 Euro,w ubiegłym roku było taniej i były większe rabaty.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Leon,

nie zrobiłem zdjęć... zapomniałem aparatu. Moje kominki wyglądają jak te spiczaste grzybki, które widać na innych zdjęciach. Wszystkie są równej wysokości.

M

----------


## Kacperski1

Bo masz kominek  signum A ,a te grzybki mają symbol F i większą średnice.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jurand79

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Gryfpc
> 
> ...


Ja także liczyłem na wentylację grawitacyjną na etapie projektu. Miał być komin z kształtek ceramicznych, ale jak mój pożal-się-boże-majster wymurował w piwnicy i pokrył stropem 4 kanały tak, że z 4 mających znajdować się w łazience jeden wyszedł pod ścianą a drugi w korytarzu to tak się wściekłem, że je rozwaliłem w cholerę. Postanowiłem robić wentylację na rurach pcv oraz spiro i wstawić właśnie kominki wentylacyjne szt. 3 (dachówka Wienerberger). I niestety musiałem dać wentylatory bo na grawitacyjną nie ma co liczyć...  
Pomijam fakt sprzedawcy, który sprzedał mi 3 podstawy i 4 kominki (pomimo zamówionych 3 kominków), ale o to jeszcze się będę kłócił - wszakże to 150pln!  :Evil: 

Moim zdaniem te twoje kominki to faktycznie jakiś wyrób garażowy - zwykła dachówka kosztuje kilka zł, taki grzybek ile może kosztować - z 50? Wycinają otwornicą dziurę w dachówce, wklejają grzybek i po sprawie. Chyba dobrze widzę - odcień dachówki a odcień grzybka dość mocno się różnią - to byłby dodatkowy dowód na szwindel. Sprzedają 10x drożej od kosztów wykonania - czysty zysk! Gdzie taką przebitkę znajdziesz?
Ciekawe jak zareaguje Creaton - daj znać jak dostaniesz odpowiedź. Na ich miejscu to takiego dystrybutora do sądu bym pozwał za działanie na szkodę marki oraz podrabianie wyrobu. Gościu nie miałby szans...  :Lol:

----------


## leon28

> Ciekawe jak zareaguje Creaton - daj znać jak dostaniesz odpowiedź. Na ich miejscu to takiego dystrybutora do sądu bym pozwał za działanie na szkodę marki oraz podrabianie wyrobu. Gościu nie miałby szans...


 no napisalem do przedstawiciela lokalnego - stwierdzil po 3 dniach, ze niemcy reklamacje przyjmuja i wymienia kominki na normalne, niezaleznie od tego napisalem bezposrednio do creaton ag w niemczech, zobaczymy, czy racza odpowiedziec.

----------


## odaro

Czytając forum dowiedziałem się o istnieniu mercedesa wśród dachówek czyli Creaton Kera Phane.

Ostanio na forum pojawiły się informację o problemach z Creatonem.

Chodzi o różne odcienie dachówki na dachu.

Była o tym mowa tutaj

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...hlight=creaton

i

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...hlight=creaton

Zainteresowałem się tym bo sam przymierzałem się do kupna creatona i co 

W ciagu 7 dni widzialem sam na własne oczy 2 takie same czyli łaciate dachy.

Jeden był miedziany angoba drugi Finesse brązowy glazura.

Dzwoniłem do doradcy handlowego Creatona. Dowiedziałem się że rózne odcienie dachówki ceramicznej są dopuszczalne, wynika to z procesu technologicznego i..... uwaga nie podlega to reklamacji. 

Rozmawiałem z swoim dekarzem on też potwierdził że widział różne odcienie ceramicznej dachówki. Nawet wiedział że konieczne jest mieszanie dachówek   :Lol:  Na koniec powiedział że Creaton tak ma......ale nigdy nie widział tego w RuppCeramika. 

Nie mogę uwierzyć w to że mercedes dachówek Creaton nie ma jednolitego odcienia koloru a patrzę na dachy pokryte Roben tak krytykowanym na forum i tam nie ma takich problemów nie mowiąc już o Ruppceramika.

W tej sytuacji chyba ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z zakupu Creatona bo moim koledzy którzy mają na dachu Braasa chyba by mnie zabili śmiechem jak by się dowiedzieli że ma łaciatego mercedesa Creaton na dachu   :Lol:  

Ale wiecie co... najbardziej denerwujące i flustrujące jest to że pewnie można kupić dachówkę Creaton która nie będzie miała takich odcieni ale nigdy nie wiesz czy przypadkiem właśnie Tobie nie trafi się łaciata. Ja ryzykuje zbyt dużą sumą pieniedzy bo mam duzy dach. 

aha... rozmawiałem też z doradcą RuppCeramika. Był bardzo zdziwiony i mówił że pierwszy raz słyszy o tym że dachówki należy mieszać. W przypadku RuppCeramika również dopuszczalny jest różny odcień dachówki ale w przypadku rażącej róznicy biorą jako producent za to odpowiedzialność.
Te dachy które ja widziałem to były rażące    :Confused:  

Ciekawy jestem Waszych opini szczególnie czy inni producenci mają takie problemy. Jak na razie oprócz Creatona nie widziałem łaciatego dachu innego producenta.

----------


## luk__25

Każda dachówka creatona ma od drugiej strony nabitą datę produkcji : dzień, miesiąc i rok. Więc możesz sobie sprawdzic na każdej palecie daty.
Ja mam creatona i wszystko ok.

----------


## gorgonit

W takim razie nie kupuj mercedesa - kup "fiacika"

----------


## odaro

> W takim razie nie kupuj mercedesa - kup "fiacika"


Możesz napisać co wnosi Twoja odpowiedź bo jakoś nie łapię co chcesz powiedzieć.

----------


## odaro

> W takim razie nie kupuj mercedesa - kup "fiacika"


Możesz napisać co wnosi Twoja odpowiedź bo jakoś nie łapię co chcesz powiedzieć.

----------


## odaro

> Każda dachówka creatona ma od drugiej strony nabitą datę produkcji : dzień, miesiąc i rok. Więc możesz sobie sprawdzic na każdej palecie daty.
> Ja mam creatona i wszystko ok.


Sprawdzę.. daty będą róznę i co dalej

----------


## gorgonit

dachówkę tak jak i zresztą dom buduje się dla  siebie a przede wszystkim dla rodziny a nie po to zeby chwalić sie przed znajomymi z jakich to materiałów dom jest zbudowanu[/quote]

----------


## odaro

> dachówkę tak jak i zresztą dom buduje się dla  siebie a przede wszystkim dla rodziny a nie po to zeby chwalić sie przed znajomymi z jakich to materiałów dom jest zbudowanu


[/quote]

Dom buduję się dla siebie i po to żeby być z niego zadowolnym a więc opinia osób trzecich może być również ważna na Twoj stopien zadowolenia.

----------


## mirlandia

U mnie kera pfanne antracyt angoba i jestem super zadowolony.
Tytuł postu chyba jednak za bardzo sprawę uogólnia.

----------


## odaro

> U mnie kera pfanne antracyt angoba i jestem super zadowolony.
> Tytuł postu chyba jednak za bardzo sprawę uogólnia.


Tytuł ma sprowokować do dyskusji bo może to są pojedyńcze incydenty spowodowane nie uczciwymi sprzedawcami którzy sprzedali dachówkę z różnych okresów produkcyjnych. Chociaż z drugiej strony dlaczego kupujący ma się tego powodu martwić że kolor z każdego okresu produkcyjnego jest inny. To jest obowiązek producenta aby dbac o jakość swojego produktu.

Do tego kategoryczna odpowiedź dordacy creatona... nie podlega to reklamacji

BTW a czy Twoja dachówka na odwrocie ma taką samą datę produkcji.

----------


## odaro

> U mnie kera pfanne antracyt angoba i jestem super zadowolony.
> Tytuł postu chyba jednak za bardzo sprawę uogólnia.



Aha mój kolega też ma antracyd angoba i wszystko jest OK.

Ale ta loteria trafisz dobrą czy łaciatą... no jest trudna do zaakceptowania zwłaszcza że cena dachówki jest bardzo wysoka. 


A może cała prawda jest taka jak mówił jeden sprzedawca że w roku 2006r d w Cretonie była awaria dlatego cześć dachówek była wypalana w temp. powyżej 1100 st C a inne w mniejszej temperaturze dlatego odcienie dachówek były różne. 

Ten sam sprzedawca twierdził że oni w 2006r uprzedzali kupujących że odcienie dachówek mogą być różne sugerując że jest to II gatunek. 

Biorąc pod uwagę wyjątkowo duże upusty Creatona w 2006r wszystko jest możliwe. 

Może teraz kupując dachówkę byłoby już wszystko OK ale dlaczego ma ryzykować duża kwotę pieniedzy.

----------


## luk__25

> Napisał luk__25
> 
> Każda dachówka creatona ma od drugiej strony nabitą datę produkcji : dzień, miesiąc i rok. Więc możesz sobie sprawdzic na każdej palecie daty.
> Ja mam creatona i wszystko ok.
> 
> 
> Sprawdzę.. daty będą róznę i co dalej


I nie kupujesz creatona - będziesz bogatszy.

----------


## ashen

ja kupilem kera pfanne finesse brown w 2006 z upustem 44% i nie zaluje , powiem wiecej...mam najpiekniejszy dach w calej okolicy.

----------


## odaro

> ja kupilem kera pfanne finesse brown w 2006 z upustem 44% i nie zaluje , powiem wiecej...mam najpiekniejszy dach w calej okolicy.


Jaki masz kąt nachylenia połaci

Masz jakieś zdjęcia możesz się pochwalić.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał luk__25
> 
> ...



Ale wolałbym zostać z zrobionym dachem a nie bogatszym   :cool:

----------


## luk__25

Na poważnie - creatona robią tylko w Niemczech i jeżeli zamawiasz JEDNORAZOWO tzw cały dach to z fabryki jedzie Tir z kompletnym Twoim zamówieniem. Więc logiczne jest że wszystkie dachówki pochodzą z bieżącej produkcji i napewno mają jednakowy odcień. U mnie na ok 4000 dachówek była data z różnicą 3 dni. I dachówki ktore dotarły do mnie były wyprodukowane 2tygodnie wcześniej. Jeżeli natomiast sprzedawca sprzeda Ci dachówki w częsci z ich pozostałości magazynowych, w części z nowej dostawy z fabryki a w części może jeszcze ściągnięte z innego składu to nie ma się co dziwić że są inne odcienie. Generalnie - sprawdz date produkcji.
pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> Na poważnie - creatona robią tylko w Niemczech i jeżeli zamawiasz JEDNORAZOWO tzw cały dach to z fabryki jedzie Tir z kompletnym Twoim zamówieniem. Więc logiczne jest że wszystkie dachówki pochodzą z bieżącej produkcji i napewno mają jednakowy odcień. U mnie na ok 4000 dachówek była data z różnicą 3 dni. I dachówki ktore dotarły do mnie były wyprodukowane 2tygodnie wcześniej. Jeżeli natomiast sprzedawca sprzeda Ci dachówki w częsci z ich pozostałości magazynowych, w części z nowej dostawy z fabryki a w części może jeszcze ściągnięte z innego składu to nie ma się co dziwić że są inne odcienie. Generalnie - sprawdz date produkcji.
> pozdrawiam


No dobrze a jak mogę wyegzekwować od sprzedawcy aby ten sprzedał mi dachówkę z tego samego okresu produkcji. Sprzedawca pewnie sam nie wiem co dostanie on tylko składa zamówienie do przedstawiciela handlowego i to wszysto co może zrobić. 

A powiedz mi jeszcze co będzie jakbys musiał (odpukać w nie malowane) naprawiać dach po wichurze dasz nowe dachówki które będą różniły się odcieniem. Uważam że przy takiej cenie należałby się spodzewać czegoś więcej.

----------


## Sasha

coś chyba pokręciliście

rozmawiałem na ten temat z wieloma ludźmi i oto co mi powiedzieli:
- każda dachówka naturalna moze róźnić się odcieniem
- w fabryce na placu jest kilka mln dachówke więc skąd pewność że dostaniesz właśnie partię z jednego rzutu?

Ergo: kupujesz angobę i problem znika ponieważ powłoka barwi dachówkę i przybiera jednolity kolor - problem występuje tylko przy naturalnej nie powlekanej dachówce.

----------


## odaro

> coś chyba pokręciliście
> 
> rozmawiałem na ten temat z wieloma ludźmi i oto co mi powiedzieli:
> - każda dachówka naturalna moze róźnić się odcieniem
> - w fabryce na placu jest kilka mln dachówke więc skąd pewność że dostaniesz właśnie partię z jednego rzutu?
> 
> Ergo: kupujesz angobę i problem znika ponieważ powłoka barwi dachówkę i przybiera jednolity kolor - problem występuje tylko przy naturalnej nie powlekanej dachówce.


Niestety problem nie znika. Wg. dordacy technicznego Creaton największe róznicę będzie widać na glazurownej a ja dzisiaj sam na własne oczy widziałem to samo na miedzianej angobie. Zobacz zdjęcia w pozostałych wątkach.

----------


## luk__25

Spokojnie, creaton ma podobno najlepszy system zamków w dachówkach wiec byle wichury nie masz się co obawiać. U mnie w czasie słynnego huraganu wiało ponad 126km/h, garaże blaszaki latały (dosłownie) a dach nienaruszony.
pozdrawiam

----------


## ashen

odaro - kat nachylenia 37 stopni.

----------


## ashen



----------


## Gryfpc

Witaj!
Mamy na dachu karpiówkę Creatona w kolorze czerwień angobowana i absolutnie nie ma żadnych plam! Podstawowy warunek, jaki postawiliśmy naszemu dostawcy, to *CAŁY DACH MA BYĆ Z JEDNEJ PARTII PRODUKCYJNEJ!!!*
Łatwo to sprawdzić, bo dachówka przyjeżdża na niezafoliowanych ( :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: ) paletach...
Problem ewentualnych późniejszych napraw dachu po wichurach, gradobiciach, itp., jest do ominięcia, pod warunkiem, że zamówisz trochę więcej dachówek podstawowych... Zaniesiesz je później na strych i niech sobie leżą i czekają.  :Lol:  Gąsiory i dachówki "specjalne" (skrajne, kalenicowe, okapowe, itp.) nie będą się tak rzucać w oczy, bo nie są układane w takich skupieniach, jak dachówka podstawowa, więc ewentualna "plamistość" po wymianie będzie marginalnie widoczna.
Pisałeś o awarii w zakładzie Creatona...   :Lol:   :cool:   :Roll:  Zakładów tych Creaton ma chyba 4 na terenie Niemiec (każdy z tych zakładów produkuje inny rodzaj dachówki w innych kolorach z absolutnie innych złóż gliny), więc to raczej kit z tą awarią...

Pozdrawiam!!!
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

To jest cała prawda o Creatonie który jest sprzedawany do polski   :Wink2:   ponieważ problem ten w Niemczech nie występuje, gdyż  wszystkie przebrane dachówki trafiają do polski i klient kupuje je z nawet 44 procentowym upustem, cena Creatona 1-go gat. w Niemczech jest dużo wyższa niż ta w polsce, zakładając oczywiście że do naszego kraju wogóle dociera gat. pierwszy  :Wink2:

----------


## Gryfpc

> To jest cała prawda o Creatonie który jest sprzedawany do polski    ponieważ problem ten w Niemczech nie występuje, gdyż  wszystkie przebrane dachówki trafiają do polski i klient kupuje je z nawet 44 procentowym upustem, cena Creatona 1-go gat. w Niemczech jest dużo wyższa niż ta w polsce, zakładając oczywiście że do naszego kraju wogóle dociera gat. pierwszy


Taaa, jasne...   :Roll:   :Confused:  
Creaton pozwoliłby sobie na psucie wizerunku, bo przecież Polska to taki malutki kraik gdzieś w środkowej Afryce... Hmmm...
Moim zdaniem, to wina wyłącznie dystrybutorów, którzy sprzedając dachy, "zapominają" przy okazji poinformować klienta, że owszem, sprzedadzą mu w super cenie, ale 2-gi gatunek, albo niesortowany odpad.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

No właśnie o tym piszę, bardzo dobrze to ująłeś , ten przebrany towar polscy dystrybutorzy sprzedają nieraz z dużym upustem, a że magia marki Creaton wciąż trwa bez trudu znajdują nabywcę, póżniej są posty cała prawda o...

----------


## luk__25

> To jest cała prawda o Creatonie który jest sprzedawany do polski    ponieważ problem ten w Niemczech nie występuje, gdyż  wszystkie przebrane dachówki trafiają do polski i klient kupuje je z nawet 44 procentowym upustem, cena Creatona 1-go gat. w Niemczech jest dużo wyższa niż ta w polsce, zakładając oczywiście że do naszego kraju wogóle dociera gat. pierwszy


Taaa... widać od razu że jesteś zakompleksioną małomiasteczkową Polką która we wszystkim co dobre i zachodnie widzi PODSTĘP. Teraz mamy czasy że Polacy niczym nie różnią sie od Niemców, Francuzów czy Amerykanów gdyż - pewnie o tym nie wiesz - mają kase a poza tym nie porównujmy wyglądu domów naszych sąsiadów do polskich willi. 
Pewnie sama zazdrościsz ludziom takich dachówek a niedługo dopiszesz że Niemcy w fabryce sikają na dachówki i w ten sposób robią 2gi gatunek dla frajerów polaczków. Cena dużo niższa niż w Polsce.. ależ porównanie! Ceny wszystkiego tak porównujesz i na tej podstawie wyciągasz wnioski co do jakości towaru? Jeżeli tak to powodzenia.
P.S. I przypadkiem nie kupuj w sklepie niczego z UE bo NAPEWNO jest drugiego i trzeciego gatunku i jeszcze sie zatrujesz.

----------


## Galain

> To jest cała prawda o Creatonie który jest sprzedawany do polski    ponieważ problem ten w Niemczech nie występuje, gdyż  wszystkie przebrane dachówki trafiają do polski i klient kupuje je z nawet 44 procentowym upustem, cena Creatona 1-go gat. w Niemczech jest dużo wyższa niż ta w polsce, zakładając oczywiście że do naszego kraju wogóle dociera gat. pierwszy


Troche zdziwil mnie Twoj post.
Mam dachowke Creaton Kera Phane Finesse na domu i na garazu; razem to ok 470m2 powierzchni krytej dachowka. Dachowke kupowalam w 2006 roku z duza promocja (taka byla oferta); wszystkie dachowki mam jednakowego koloru, zadnych plam, o ktorych tutaj piszecie; wszystko w I-wszym gatunku; absolutnie prima sort!
jestem baardzo zadowolona z mojego wyboru! Creaton ma super dachowki; nie zamienilabym mojej na zadna inna;

no i coTy na to?! czyzbys zdziwila sie, ze do Polski przyjezdza jednak I-wszy gatunek Creatona?! dla mnie byl to pewnik od poczatku, rzecz nie podlegajaca dyskusji; jak z reszta inne zachodnie towary;

jesli rzeczywiscie byloby tak, jak piszesz, to ZGROZA i czyste oszustwo, poniewaz, nie wydaje mi sie, by ktos informowal osoby, ktore kupily Creatona "w ciapki", ze kupuja II-gi, czy III-ci gatunek przebranej dachowki i watpie, by w A.D. 2007 byly jakiekolwiek cenowe promocje na ten towar; poza tym, nie wydaje mi sie, by ktos dobrowolnie godzil sie na "ciapkowaty dach";
jesli ktos dostal nie to, za co zaplacil, to powinien sie odwolywac, reklamowac i egzekwowac z cala stanowczoscia od polskich dystrybutorow, odpowiednia jakosc towaru; bo nie wiadomo, gdzie lezy "pies pogrzebany", czyli konkretnie, czyja jest wina "ciapkowatych dachow": producenta, czy dystrybutorow? choc w innym watku, poruszany byl np. ksztalt kominow Creatona Kera Phane, zakupionych przez innego Forumowicza  i okazuje sie, ze na 99,99% w skladzie budowlanym po prostu wcisneli mu cos zupelnie innej firmy...

----------


## iwonaszczytno

:Lol:   :Lol:   ale mnie rozbawił twój post pewnie że im zazdroszczę zwłaszcza tych plamiastych i z kominkami garażowej produkcji  :Lol:   czyżby kolejny inwestor któremu się marzy kupno Creatona  :Wink2:   no fakt po specjalnych upustach znacznie się powiększyło grono posiadaczy mercedesa (drugiego gat.)  bo do tej pory niewielu było posiadaczy dachówek tej zacnej firmy w polsce ( na prawdziwą jakość Creatona stać jest niewielu )

----------


## luk__25

Tak, masz racje. Naprawde wszędzie są plamiaste dachy creatona. Masz racje. Obawiam sie tylko tego że musisz odwiedzić OKULISTĘ skoro widzisz plamiaste dachy. A tak przy okazji udowodnij nam że creaton ma 1 i 2gi gatunek dachówki i że do Polski sprzedawany jest gorszy - sama tak piszesz. Więc albo wiesz i potrafisz to udowodnić albo zazdrość dupę ci ściska i stąd takie pieprz.. nie mające poparcia w rzeczywistości.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Wyluzuj chłopie wyluzuj, jeszcze mało wiesz na ten temat, nie będę Ci tłumaczyć na jakiej zasadzie jest sprzedawany Creaton z tak wielkim upustem bo zwyczajnie mi się nie chce, jak go masz to się ciesz z posiadanego nie plamiastego dachu, bo niektórzy mieli mniej szczęścia od Ciebie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## michcioizi

witam
az mi sie włosy jeżą własnie leży u mnie 12 palet creaton kera pfanne
z czego mam 6 palet - z data produkcji -27.04.2007;5 palet-28.04.2007;1 paleta 26.04.2007 
są to według was z jednego cyklu produkcyjnego ??? mysle że aż takich odchyłek w ciagu paru dni nie moge mieć ale moge sie mylić

----------


## anSi

No to wróciłam z budowy, obejrzałam swój dach z Creatonem - w słońcu, bez słońca, pomżyło nawet trochę też...no nijak żadnych plam, łat nie dostrzegłam, jednolity szary łupek aż do znudzenia...ja to mam jednak szczęście  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## odaro

> witam
> az mi sie włosy jeżą własnie leży u mnie 12 palet creaton kera pfanne
> z czego mam 6 palet - z data produkcji -27.04.2007;5 palet-28.04.2007;1 paleta 26.04.2007 
> są to według was z jednego cyklu produkcyjnego ??? mysle że aż takich odchyłek w ciagu paru dni nie moge mieć ale moge sie mylić


A powiedz kiedy zamawiałeś tego Creatona i jak długo czekałeś na dachówkę
a kolor jaki masz

----------


## odaro

> No to wróciłam z budowy, obejrzałam swój dach z Creatonem - w słońcu, bez słońca, pomżyło nawet trochę też...no nijak żadnych plam, łat nie dostrzegłam, jednolity szary łupek aż do znudzenia...ja to mam jednak szczęście


Jaki masz kąt nachylenia połaci. Tylko proszę odpowiedz.

Zawsze w życiu masz tyle szcześcia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z właścicielem łaciatego dachu w creaton miedziany angoba.

Właściciel byl i jest nieźle wkurzony próbował reklamować dostał nawet 
200sztuk nowych dachówek ale te nowe miały jeszcze inny odcień   :Evil:  
W sumie to miał dachówki w 3 odcieniach. No i ostatecznie się poddał stwierdził że dach się zabrudzi z biegiem lat to może nie będzie widać.   :Roll:

----------


## michcioizi

hejka
ma kat 30stopni
zamawiałem dachówkę formalnie w marcu ale z przedstawicielem juz miałem dograne wszystko koło lutego 
na razie na paletach nie widze aby sie czymś rózniły ponadto ma  kolor antracyt angobowany

----------


## luk__25

> Wyluzuj chłopie wyluzuj, jeszcze mało wiesz na ten temat, nie będę Ci tłumaczyć na jakiej zasadzie jest sprzedawany Creaton z tak wielkim upustem bo zwyczajnie mi się nie chce, jak go masz to się ciesz z posiadanego nie plamiastego dachu, bo niektórzy mieli mniej szczęścia od Ciebie. Pozdrawiam


Do okulisty zakompleksiona babo razem ze swym chłopem! A potem do wideł a nie o Creatonie fantazjować! A to jakie upusty ludzie dostają niech cię g. obchodzi.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> Wyluzuj chłopie wyluzuj, jeszcze mało wiesz na ten temat, nie będę Ci tłumaczyć na jakiej zasadzie jest sprzedawany Creaton z tak wielkim upustem bo zwyczajnie mi się nie chce, jak go masz to się ciesz z posiadanego nie plamiastego dachu, bo niektórzy mieli mniej szczęścia od Ciebie. Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Do okulisty zakompleksiona babo razem ze swym chłopem! A potem do wideł a nie o Creatonie fantazjować! A to jakie upusty ludzie dostają niech cię g. obchodzi.


Bardzo proszę o zachowanie pewnego poziomu kultury przynajmniej w tym wątku.

Chcecie sobie ubliżać to założcie sobie oddzielny wątek.

Problem z łaciatymi dachami Creatona jest jak najbardziej realny i chyba warto się zastanowić dlaczego tak się dzieje chociażby po to aby nie stać właścielem takiego dachu. 

Stwierdzenia że jak kupiłem i wszystko jest OK są moim zdaniem nie wystarczające.

----------


## odaro

* iwonaszczytno*  zauważyłem już wcześniej że często odpowiadasz na wątki
związane z dachówką czy jesteś w jakiś sposób związana zawodowo z pokryciami dachowymi. Jak nie chcesz odpowidać publicznie to napisz na priva.

----------


## akacja

> No to wróciłam z budowy, obejrzałam swój dach z Creatonem - w słońcu, bez słońca, pomżyło nawet trochę też...no nijak żadnych plam, łat nie dostrzegłam, jednolity szary łupek aż do znudzenia...ja to mam jednak szczęście


Właśnie też wróciłam z budowy, mój Creaton KP jest bez zarzutu. Kładłam w zeszłym roku, nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło sprawdzać daty produkcji  :ohmy:   Nie mam do niego *żadnych* zastrzeżeń,dekarze też chwalili. Dachu mam przeszło 300 m, kąt 38 stopni - dachówka jest bardzo widoczna. W okolicy jest jeszcze kilka domów krytych Creatonem, wszystkie są ok.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> Wyluzuj chłopie wyluzuj, jeszcze mało wiesz na ten temat, nie będę Ci tłumaczyć na jakiej zasadzie jest sprzedawany Creaton z tak wielkim upustem bo zwyczajnie mi się nie chce, jak go masz to się ciesz z posiadanego nie plamiastego dachu, bo niektórzy mieli mniej szczęścia od Ciebie. Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Do okulisty zakompleksiona babo razem ze swym chłopem! A potem do wideł a nie o Creatonie fantazjować! A to jakie upusty ludzie dostają niech cię g. obchodzi.


Niezły burak z ciebie inżynierku- mechaniku  :Lol:   o trabantach możesz ze mną dyskutować, nie zaś o dachówkach, za mały jesteś w tym temacie

----------


## odaro

> Napisał anSi
> 
> No to wróciłam z budowy, obejrzałam swój dach z Creatonem - w słońcu, bez słońca, pomżyło nawet trochę też...no nijak żadnych plam, łat nie dostrzegłam, jednolity szary łupek aż do znudzenia...ja to mam jednak szczęście  
> 
> 
> Właśnie też wróciłam z budowy, mój Creaton KP jest bez zarzutu. Kładłam w zeszłym roku, nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło sprawdzać daty produkcji   Nie mam do niego *żadnych* zastrzeżeń,dekarze też chwalili. Dachu mam przeszło 300 m, kąt 38 stopni - dachówka jest bardzo widoczna. W okolicy jest jeszcze kilka domów krytych Creatonem, wszystkie są ok.


Ale z Was szcześciary   :cool:  

Takie info te plamy są najbardziej widoczne w pełnym śłońcu na połaci dachowej ustawionej na przeciwko śłońca.

Tego nie jestem jeszcze pewien ale wydaje mi się że czym kąt nachylenia dachu jest mniejszy tym plamy są mniej widoczne.

----------


## anSi

> ...
> Jaki masz kąt nachylenia połaci. Tylko proszę odpowiedz.
> 
> Zawsze w życiu masz tyle szcześcia     ...


Kąt nachylenia 36 stopni

Ze szcześciem - niestety -  różnie bywa  :smile:

----------


## lewakk

Mam Creatona kera pfane potwierdzam zdecydowanie najwyższa jakość, zadnych różnych kolorów, choć żadnych dat nie sprawdzałem...., mam do dziś po jednej dachówce i potwierdzam ze creaton to mercedes..., szwagier ma robena u niego w zimie na foli śnieg, u mnie anii grama....., dekarze powiedzieli ze lepszego towaru nie ma...

zastanawiam się czy ta najlepsza jakość w przyzwoitej cenie nie zaczęła innych producentów za bardzo gryźć w oczy....

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Z tego co wiem nie ma takiej dachówki pod którą nie nawiało by śniegu  :Wink2:   ale potwierdzam pod Creatona nawieje mniej niż pod inne dachówki, ale że go tam całkiem nie ma to się chyba mylisz  :Wink2:

----------


## andrzej74

Z lektury niektórych postów wynika, że najlepsza, najładniejsza w okolicy i w ogóle same naj... jest to co mamy u siebie na dachu. Sorry, ale do końca z tym się nie zgodzę. Prawdą jest, iż od pewnego czasu są problemy z creatonem. Niezbicie to wynika z lektury wielu postów, jak i rozmów które przeprowadziłem w niektórych hurtowniach. Sądze że wynika to z faktu iż obecnie popyt jest wiekszy od podaży. Zgadzam się również z tymi co mają już creatona od pewnego czasu, że wcześniej nie było z tą dachówką problemów /sam mam kilku znajomych którzy mają tę dachówkę i nie mają do niej żadnych zastrzeżeń i ich dachy wyglądają super-ale to nie jest przecież najważniejsze/, ale to nie powód by obrażać innych forumowiczów co też miało miejsce kilka postów wcześniej. Sam początkowo byłem zdecydowany na zakup kera-pfane brąz glazura. Ostateczną decyzję o zakupie dachówki podejmowałem na przełomie stycznia i lutego br. Wyceny jakie dostełem z kilku /5/ miejsc, czas oczekiwania na dachówkę trochę ostudziły moje zapały /mam niestety skomplikowany dach/, ale również w co najmniej trzech miejscach różne osoby poleciły mi jednocześnie Rubina 13 Ruppa. Początkowo nie byłem przekonany, ale poczytałem, poszperałem w internecie i w końcu zdecydowałem się na tę dachówkę. Dekarz nie miał do niej uwag, w mojej ocenie, jak i zdaniem moich znajomych /również tych którzy mają creatona/ wygląda ona równie ładnie na dachu.  Po ostatnich gwałtownych ulewach i gwałtownych burzach nie ma przecieków /odpukać/, ale to chyba dobrze świadczy przede wszystkim o dekarzu a póżniej o dachówce. Czy żałuję decyzji, nie, ale to jeszcze czas pokaże. Na pewno na moim dachu kupując ruppa /a obecnie jest już brass/zaoszczędziłem ok. 9 tys. złotych, pieniądze te na pewno mi się przydadzą przy dalszym wykańczaniu domu. Reasumując dalej uważam, że creaton to super dachówka, ale i tu mogą być problemy i jeżeli ktoś na to zwraca uwagę to nie powód aby go obrażać, mercedes też się może popsuć   :Wink2:  .

----------


## zuczek

Tak wygląda nasz "mercedes" - kera phanne brąz spiekany:





Jedyne co mogę na podstawie własnych doświadczeń powiedzieć o tej dachówce i o współpracy zarówno z producentem jak i hurtownią: ŻENADA!

Chciałabym zapytać wszystkich, którzy kupili dachówkę creatona: *czy przy zakupie otrzymaliście jakąkolwiek dokumentację tego towaru? Czy przed zakupem byliście informowani, że jest to rzekomy melanż i należy tą dachówkę układać jak klinkier (tzn z kilku palet jednocześnie)?* Bardzo mi zależy na odpowiedziach.

pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> !
> 
> Chciałabym zapytać wszystkich, którzy kupili dachówkę creatona: *czy przy zakupie otrzymaliście jakąkolwiek dokumentację tego towaru? Czy przed zakupem byliście informowani, że jest to rzekomy melanż i należy tą dachówkę układać jak klinkier (tzn z kilku palet jednocześnie)?* Bardzo mi zależy na odpowiedziach.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Szczerze Ci współczuje taki łaciaty dach jest nie do zaakceptowania.

Niech sie teraz wypowiedzą wszczyscy którzy bezkrytycznie bronią creatona jest problem i to poważny. 

Jak dzowniłem do przedstawiciela RuppCeramika to na pytanie o melanż to ten nawet niewiedział co to jest i był  bardzo zdziwiony tym że należy mieszać dachówkę z różnych palet. I stanowczo zaprzeczył jakoby RuppCeramika nakazywała mieszanie dachówek.

Rozmawiałem też z dekarzem on potwierdził że widział takie łaciate dachy ale tylko w Creatonie. Wiedział również że wtedy trzeba mieszać.

Ja bym nie odpuścił zwróć się o pomoc do regionalnego Biura Konsumenta.

O tym jaki odcień dachówek ceramicznych jest dopuszczlany reguluje Polska Norma PN 1340 niestety mi nie udało się znaleźć pełnego tekstu w necie.

Napisz jeszcze kiedy kupowałeś dachówkę i jaka jest data produkcji tych ciemnych i tych jasnych dachówek albo wogóle jakie są daty produkcji wszystkich dachówek. 

Brąz spiekany to inaczej brąz glazurowny czy się mylę.

----------


## wartownik

> Czy przed zakupem byliście informowani, że jest to rzekomy melanż i należy tą dachówkę układać jak klinkier (tzn z kilku palet jednocześnie)?   *Bardzo mi zależy na odpowiedziach.*
> 
> pozdrawiam


pisza na opakowaniach nieraz , hmmm ...
...melanż ? , normalnie kpia sobie , przy takim duzym formacie mieszac ? , .... i co to da ? po co ? 

...polozono Koramica , byly rozne odcienie , przyjechali ludzie z Koramica , przeproszono inwestora  za blad magazyniera , przelozono dach jeszcze raz .... tak to ja rozumie , a nie jakis melanż  ,  nie przy takim duzym formacie   :Wink2: 

... ja mieszalem , ale ponad dwadziescia odcieni  Wiekora na karpiowce , tak to ja rozumie , ale nie dwa , trzy odcienie .

----------


## mikopiko

:ohmy:   ale to wygląda.... no i co teraz z tym zrobić?  :Roll:

----------


## wartownik

> ale to wygląda.... no i co teraz z tym zrobić?


wyjac ciemne i pokryc nimi lukarne  ,

czyli jeden odcien na jednej polaci , tylko nie mieszac tak roznych kolorow  :Roll:

----------


## zuczek

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
>   ale to wygląda.... no i co teraz z tym zrobić? 
> 
> 
> wyjac ciemne i pokryc nimi lukarne  ,
> 
> czyli jeden odcien na jednej polaci , tylko nie mieszac tak roznych kolorow


Problem w tym, że lukarna już została pokryta właśnie tymi najbardziej ciemnymi dachówkami.

Co do poprzekładania dachówek z jednej na drugą połać, jest to jakiś pomysł, ale kto ma za to zapłacić, my? 

Poza tym ktoś pytał mnie o oznaczenia na paletach. Nie wiem jak było u Was, ale do nas dachówki przyjechały na paletach EURO, na których nie było nic. Jedyną informację o tej dachówkce jaką znaleźliśmy znajdowała się na samej dachówce: marka, model, data produkcji. Wczoraj daliśmy sobie czas i zaczęliśmy przeglądać dachówki jakie zostały nam z odpadu. Znaleźliśmy już 4 różne daty produkcji, a jeszcze nie przejrzeliśmy wszystkich. Jedna data jest z maja 2006, później dwie listopadowe 2006 i jedna ze stycznia 2007. Z tego co czytałam u innych jeśli występowały różne daty produkcji to różniły się najwyżej kilkoma dniami. Skąd u nas taki rozrzut w czasie? Czyżby hurtownia dała nam zlepek swoich pozostałości?  :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## odaro

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mikopiko
> 
> ...


I dlatego powinieneś walczyć.

Można hipotetycznie przyjąć że jest to winna sprzedawcy dlatego pisz pisemne reklamacje do Creatona.

Jeszcze raz napiszę że sprawę odcieni dachówki ceramicznej reguluje Polska Norma PN 1340. Niestety nie znam treści tej normy.

----------


## zuczek

Odaro, kontaktowaliśmy się z Rzecznikiem Ochrony Praw Konsumenta, który wyraźnie powiedział nam, że stroną dla nas jest tylko i wyłącznie sprzedawca = hurtownia. Zanim jeszcze skontaktowaliśmy się z Rzecznikiem pisaliśmy reklamację do producenta, przeszliśmy drogę przez mękę z przedstawicielką creatona na wielkopolskę, na końcu zostaliśmy poinformowani, że Niemcy odrzucili naszą reklamację choć do tej pory niczego nie otrzymaliśmy na piśmie. Później Rzecznik powiedział nam, że skoro dachówka jest ok pod względem technicznym (a jest) to reklamację powinniśmy pisać wyłącznie do sprzedawcy. Napisaliśmy reklamację do hurtowni, która została odrzucona, a chcę podkreślić, że nie wiemy na jakiej podstawie odrzucili naszą reklamację, bo nie chcieli nawet obejrzeć dachu (gdy chcieliśmy umówić się na wizję lokalną, powiedzieli: "my czegoś takiego nie praktykujemy"). Obecnie dostarczyliśmy Rzecznikowi całą dokumentację (reklamacje, zdjęcia itp) i teraz on pisze we własnym imieniu pismo do hurtowni. Co z tego wyniknie - zobaczymy. Z tego co wiemy na razie, odmowa reklamacji napisana przez hurtownię jest nieprawidłowo  :Confused:

----------


## mikopiko

nie odpuszczaj!!!! oni właśnie tego chcą!
Pacjent odpuści i będzie po sprawie a tu niespodzianka : facet upierdliwy! Myślę, że wszystko się dobrze skończy  :big grin:

----------


## Acidtea

żuczek,
możesz zdradzić, która hurtownia tak Cię urządziła?

----------


## zuczek

> żuczek,
> możesz zdradzić, która hurtownia tak Cię urządziła?


"WA.SZ. DACH" na Sycowskiej w Poznaniu. Zresztą o tej hurtowni można już poczytać na czarnej liście nierzetelnych w Wielkopolsce - nie tylko my jesteśmy niezadowoleni ze współpracy z nimi.

----------


## Acidtea

*żuczek*
Dziękuję. Braliśmy od nich wycenę, ale z filii pod Kórnikiem. 
Przyznam szczerze, że dachówek mieli sporo, ale wygląd biura-baraku z zapadającą się podłogą nie budził zaufania. Współczuje i życzę powodzenia w walce z oszustami.

----------


## tornado17

> Obecnie dostarczyliśmy Rzecznikowi całą dokumentację (reklamacje, zdjęcia itp) i teraz on pisze we własnym imieniu pismo do hurtowni. Co z tego wyniknie - zobaczymy.


G. wyniknie, rzecznik pisze bo musi pokazać, że coś robi. Możecie żądać: 
- doprowadzenia dachu do stanu zgodnego z umową (tj. żeby był w jednolitym kolorze) wyznaczając odpowiedni termin,  
- a gdy nie poprawią dachu możecie:
- żądać stosownego obniżenia ceny lub odstąpić od umowy (proponuję to pierwsze). 

Idę o zakład, że was oleją. Wtedy spokojnie wezwanie ostateczne do zapłaty kwoty wynikającej z obniżenia ceny i pozew do sądu. 

W sądzie musićie zapłacić opłatę (5% dochodzonej kwoty). W praktyce mozecie pojechać do sądu, złożyć pozew w sądzie (wcześniej dobrze go napisać), nic nie opłacać (będziecie wzywani później), wziąć presentatę na kopii i z kopią i presentatą pojechać do nich po raz ostatni na rozmowę. Powiedzieć,, że złożyliście pozew ale możecie go cofnąć jak się dogadacie. Jak to nire pomorze, to zostaje proces. Poczytajcie ustwe o szczególnych warunkach sprzeda zy konsumenckiej ... Dz.U. 2002.141.1176 z późn. zm.

----------


## odaro

[quote="tornado17"]


> Obecnie dostarczyliśmy Rzecznikowi całą dokumentację (reklamacje, zdjęcia itp) i teraz on pisze we własnym imieniu pismo do hurtowni. Co z tego wyniknie - zobaczymy.


G. wyniknie, rzecznik pisze bo musi pokazać, że coś robi. Możecie żądać: 
- doprowadzenia dachu do stanu zgodnego z umową (tj. żeby był w jednolitym kolorze) wyznaczając odpowiedni termin,  
- a gdy nie poprawią dachu możecie:
- żądać stosownego obniżenia ceny lub odstąpić od umowy (proponuję to pierwsze). 

quote]

A dlaczego proponujesz to pierwsze ja wolałbym ładny dach a nie łaciaty.

----------


## tomjot

> Napisał Acidtea
> 
> żuczek,
> możesz zdradzić, która hurtownia tak Cię urządziła?
> 
> 
> "WA.SZ. DACH" na Sycowskiej w Poznaniu. Zresztą o tej hurtowni można już poczytać na czarnej liście nierzetelnych w Wielkopolsce - nie tylko my jesteśmy niezadowoleni ze współpracy z nimi.


Brałem u nich na jesieni 2005 kera phanne miedź angobę - żadnych problemów z jakością dachówki. Natomiast obsługa pod psem - mimo, że wziąłem od nich dachówkę, rynny, okna dachowe i akcesoria na 2 dachy - np. przy zakupie najmniejszego detalu musiałem wpłacać całość kasy przed dostawą towaru. Wyśmiałem ich jak chcieli pobrać kaucje za europalety. Potwierdzam obecność tej hurtowni na czarnej liście oraz fakt, że * nie otrzymałem żadnych informacji na temat sposobu układania dachówek Creatona*

----------


## tornado17

> A dlaczego proponujesz to pierwsze ja wolałbym ładny dach a nie łaciaty


Bo znacznie łatwiej wyegzekwować pieniądze niż poprawienie dachu (sprowadzenie jednolitej dachówki). I procesowo prosciej dla sędziego. A te które są można poukładać "w ciapki" tak, by się noie rzuucało w oczy. I zapłącić pieniędzmi z obniżenia ceny. Czasami w życiu nie wszystko wychodzi tak jakby się chciało. Trzeba minimalizować straty. A jak zależy żeby było perfect to odstąpić od uumowy i rządać zwrotu wpłaconych pieniędzy. Większa "zabawa"

----------


## leon28

wracajac do tematu - niby creaton uznal reklamacje/zwrot towaru, niestety na nastepny trzeba poczekac jeszcze z 2 tygodnie (lacznie z miesiac). pieniaczem nie jestem, ale generalnie potwierdzam tylko moje zdanie zenua i tyle.

----------


## leon28

> wracajac do tematu - niby creaton uznal reklamacje/zwrot towaru, niestety na nastepny trzeba poczekac jeszcze z 2 tygodnie (lacznie z miesiac). pieniaczem nie jestem, ale generalnie potwierdzam tylko moje zdanie zenua i tyle., aha niemcy w ogole nie raczyli odpowiedziec na mojego przetlumaczonego na niemiecki maila w tej sprawie.

----------


## czarnuch

witam

sprawdzać daty na dachówkach??? czy tak jest w normalnym kraju??? a jeśli inwestor nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie i sprawdzać każdy szczegół .
u mnie na dachu są dachówki z różnego okresu ( umieściłem zdjęcia) ,dach jest łaciaty , różna jest nasiąkliwość dachówek. przedstawiciel creatona jak i hurtownik (DACH EXTRA Sławomir Zięba) twierdzą że według nich wszystko jest ok.dodam że nie jest to zakup z jakimś specjalnym rabatem a dekarze byli od hurtownika.
w lipcu mam drugą rozprawę sądową o której wyniku oczywiście poinformuję.
jeśli chodzi o kartę gwarancyjną i o to że mogą być różnice w odcieniach to  są odpowiednie normy które decydują o dopuszczalnej różnicy a nie wypociny w karcie gwarancyjnej
 pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> witam
> 
> sprawdzać daty na dachówkach??? czy tak jest w normalnym kraju??? a jeśli inwestor nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie i sprawdzać każdy szczegół .
> u mnie na dachu są dachówki z różnego okresu ( umieściłem zdjęcia) ,dach jest łaciaty , różna jest nasiąkliwość dachówek. przedstawiciel creatona jak i hurtownik (DACH EXTRA Sławomir Zięba) twierdzą że według nich wszystko jest ok.dodam że nie jest to zakup z jakimś specjalnym rabatem a dekarze byli od hurtownika.
> w lipcu mam drugą rozprawę sądową o której wyniku oczywiście poinformuję.
> jeśli chodzi o kartę gwarancyjną i o to że mogą być różnice w odcieniach to  są odpowiednie normy które decydują o dopuszczalnej różnicy a nie wypociny w karcie gwarancyjnej
>  pozdrawiam


Jaki model dachówki Creatona kupiłeś i kiedy?

----------


## czarnuch

kera pfanne kolor mangan
zamówienie złożyłem w czerwcu 2006  na przełomie lipca i sierpnia robili dach

----------


## merit

Czytałam Wasze posty z bijącym sercem ,bo na placu budowy czekało spakowane 300 m2 dachówki brąz finesse.
Dziś byłam na budowie i co widzę : *cieniowany dach!!!!!!!           * 
Daty produkcji 1,2,3 01 .2007r.
Kazałam powyciągać najbardziej jasne i najciemniejsze i okazało się ,ze zarówno jasna jak i ciemna ma datę ...1.01 .07 .
W paczkach pomieszane były z 1,2,3 .01 .
To nie jest sprawka składu tylko producenta .
Dachówkę kupiłam w zeszłym roku i przetrzymała mi ją firma Podwyszyński .

----------


## odaro

> Czytałam Wasze posty z bijącym sercem ,bo na placu budowy czekało spakowane 300 m2 dachówki brąz finesse.
> Dziś byłam na budowie i co widzę : *cieniowany dach!!!!!!!           * 
> Daty produkcji 1,2,3 01 .2007r.
> Kazałam powyciągać najbardziej jasne i najciemniejsze i okazało się ,ze zarówno jasna jak i ciemna ma datę ...1.01 .07 .
> W paczkach pomieszane były z 1,2,3 .01 .
> To nie jest sprawka składu tylko producenta .
> Dachówkę kupiłam w zeszłym roku i przetrzymała mi ją firma Podwyszyński .



Czekaj data produkcji jest styczeń 2007 dobrze czytam ale kupiłaś w roku 2006r tak?.

Czyli teoria że dachówki sprzedawane z dużym upustem w 2006 były 2 gatunku zaczyna upadać bo w styczniu 2007r dalej są cieniowane dachówki.

Jest już sporo osób z takim samy problemem nie powinniście działać jakoś razem. 

Ja czekam na rozstrzygniecie sądowe o którym pisał ktoś wcześniej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czy to aby nie jest tak, że w hurtowni płacicie za pierwszy gatunek a hurtownia sprowadza Wam drugi gatunek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kacperski1

W firmie Podwyszyński jest to niemożliwe o co podejrzewa Andrzej i jestem pewny,że u większości dealerów,poza tym nie ma 2 gatunku,kiedyś był , polegał właśnie na różnicy kolorów,ale to było kiedyś .Czasami warto uprzedzic klienta,jedni się decydują inni rezygnują.

----------


## wartownik

nie ma drugiego gatunku na dachowke Creaton , czy wogole nie ma drugiego gatunku na  dachowke ?

roznica kolorow ? o czym piszesz ? nic nie kumam , moze sie starzeje   :big grin:

----------


## merit

Przed decyzją o zakupie tej właśnie dachówki ,dostałam w składzie adresy domów ,na których położono brąz finesse .Chciałam po prostu zobaczyć jak ona wygląda na dachu .Na pewnym domu zobaczyłam taki właśnie " melaż "i spytałam wprost czy będę miała taki sam dach .
Zapewniano mnie ,że przedstawiciel handlowy też ich zapewniał ,ze nic takiego nie będzie mieć miejsca .
Sam skład rzeczywiście dostarczył z jednej partii produkcyjnej .
Ale mnie nurtuje pytanie ,czy wszyscy po kolei nie mają aby świadomości o istnieniu takiego problemu i czy mamy szanse w takiej nierównej walce .
W poniedziałek jadę do Podwyszyńskiego i zobaczę co powiedzą .

----------


## Kacperski1

Oczywiście bywa 2 gatunek np.kiedyś Muller piękny "kasztan"-chodził w drugim gatunku , ale to nie są częste przypadki i obowiązkowo trzeba informowac  klientów,że to drugi gatunek i na czym on polega.
Dachówki w drugim gatunku z którymi się spotkałem to tylko różnice w odcieniach i tzw.odciski ,które trzeba zamalowywac.

----------


## odaro

*merit* piszesz że czytałaś wątek przed położeniem dachu. 

Czy przed położeniem dachówki sprawdzałaś czy dachówki mają ten sam odcień. 

Zmierzam do tego czy można oglądając kilka losowo wybranych dachówek zauważyć czy odcień dachówek się różni. 

Teraz to widzisz bo wiesz że dach jest łaciaty ale przed położeniem dachu można odróżnić te dachówki.

Rożnicę w odcieniach dachówek reguluje Polska Norma PN 1340 jak by co.

Niestety nie znam jej treści

----------


## merit

Gdy patrzy się na poszczególne dachówki ma się wrażenie ,że są jednakowe .Powłoka ,którą są pokryte jest błyszcząca a to powoduje ,że światło zmienia kolor dachówki z brązu nawet na brązowo-czerwoną i masz wrażenie ,że są jednakowe .Na dachu różnicę widać w zależności od kąta padania światła.
Poza tym " małym "felerem dachówka wygląda świetnie ,a majster zadowolony jest bo kładzie się ją rewelacyjnie .

Ja już drugą noc z nerwów nie mogę spać !  :Roll:   :Evil:

----------


## odaro

> Ja już drugą noc z nerwów nie mogę spać !


Chyba rzeczywiście nie możesz spać. Godzina Twojego postu 4.35 am   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Napisz co załatwiłaś w hurtowni.

Jaki masz kąt nachylenia połaci dachowej?

----------


## merit

Dach ma nachylenie 43 st.
Moje kochane chłopaki zrobiły roszadę na dachu ,jedną dniówkę mieszali dachówki.
Mieszali jaśniejsze z ciemniejszymi (jeden z nich ma bardzo czułe oko) i jestem zaskoczona efektem .Muszę zaakceptować ten dach -bo nie mam siły na wojnę z producentem .
Skład jest w tej sprawie w porządku i wiem ,że jeśli zdecyduję się na reklamacje nie będę miała z nimi problemu .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich ,a tym ,którzy zdecydują się na dachówkę Creatona ,życzę więcej szczęścia 
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i masz rację! Z pewnością będziesz z dachu zadowolona! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## odaro

> No i masz rację! Z pewnością będziesz z dachu zadowolona! Pozdrawiam.


Może i tak zwłaszcza że nie ma innego wyjścia ale czy tak powinno być zwłaszcza że Creaton jest tyle razy droższy od innych dachówek.

----------


## lukasz123

aż się wierzyć nie chce!!!

w sierpniu czekam na odbiór terra viva czarna glazura fineess - gdyby na składzie dalo sie sprawdzic i byly by rozne odcienie to bym nie zaplacil!!!

----------


## odaro

> aż się wierzyć nie chce!!!
> 
> w sierpniu czekam na odbiór terra viva czarna glazura fineess - gdyby na składzie dalo sie sprawdzic i byly by rozne odcienie to bym nie zaplacil!!!


Trzymam Cię za słowo   :Wink2:  

Terra viva jest produkowana w innej cegielni i jak na razie nic nie było z vivą takich  problemów.

----------


## michcioizi

ufffff
ja mam kera pfane natracyt angobowany 220 m2 i cholrenie sie bałem jak czytałem wasze posty ale u mnie nie ma zadnych cieni a dachówka była produkowana w dniach 26-29,04,2007 z tymi datami mam dachóweczki

ale walczecie znimi trzymam kciuki aby wam sie udalo

----------


## wartownik

> ufffff
> ja mam kera pfane natracyt angobowany 220 m2 i cholrenie sie bałem jak czytałem wasze posty ale u mnie nie ma zadnych cieni a dachówka była produkowana w dniach 26-29,04,2007 z tymi datami mam dachóweczki
> 
> ale walczecie znimi trzymam kciuki aby wam sie udalo


trzy kolejne dni , to jest z mojego doswiadczenia OK , ale co innego z roznych miesiecy , ba , a nawet lat

----------


## piotrw

> witam
> 
> sprawdzać daty na dachówkach??? czy tak jest w normalnym kraju??? a jeśli inwestor nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie i sprawdzać każdy szczegół .
> u mnie na dachu są dachówki z różnego okresu ( umieściłem zdjęcia) ,dach jest łaciaty , różna jest nasiąkliwość dachówek. przedstawiciel creatona jak i hurtownik (DACH EXTRA Sławomir Zięba) twierdzą że według nich wszystko jest ok.dodam że nie jest to zakup z jakimś specjalnym rabatem a dekarze byli od hurtownika.
> w lipcu mam drugą rozprawę sądową o której wyniku oczywiście poinformuję.
> jeśli chodzi o kartę gwarancyjną i o to że mogą być różnice w odcieniach to  są odpowiednie normy które decydują o dopuszczalnej różnicy a nie wypociny w karcie gwarancyjnej
>  pozdrawiam


Witam
Ja mam podobny problem z dachówką Creatona jak "czarnuch", część połaci dachowej jest z innej partii - a co za tym idzie również koloru.
Z niecierpliwością czekam na info o rozstrzygnięciu sprawy sądowej.
Trudno uwierzyć że firma z taka renomą może pozwolić sobie na takie wpadki jakościowo-estetyczne ??? Było by to smutne jeśli tylko na rynku polskim  ::-(: 
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## odaro

> Witam
> Ja mam podobny problem z dachówką Creatona jak "czarnuch", część połaci dachowej jest z innej partii - a co za tym idzie również koloru.
> Z niecierpliwością czekam na info o rozstrzygnięciu sprawy sądowej.
> Trudno uwierzyć że firma z taka renomą może pozwolić sobie na takie wpadki jakościowo-estetyczne ??? Było by to smutne jeśli tylko na rynku polskim 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


Czy sprawa jest już w sądzie napisz więcej szczegółów jak była reakacja na reklamację hurtowni i przedstawiciela Creatona.

----------


## zuczek

Po tym jak hurtownia odrzuciła naszą reklamację, ponowną reklamację pisał Recznik. Jego reklamacja też została odrzucona. Stwierdzono, że mamy świetny dach i tyle. Ostatnio sprzataliśmy resztki potłuczonych dachówek, doszukaliśmy się... siedmiu dat produkcji z rozpiętością jednego roku! I to ma być ok??? Szczerze mówiąc już sama nie wiem czy iść do sądu. Takie sprawy ciągną się całymi latami, a my w tym czasie nie będziemy mogli skończyć dachu  :sad:  To mnie najbardziej zniechęca...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Spokojnie kończ dach jak wygrasz firma pokryje Ci wszystkie koszty. Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anusia1980

Witam serdecznie :smile: 
Przeczytaliśmy z mężem wszystkie  wiadomości dot. wątku Creatona i mamy teraz maly dylemacik. Oglądając Creatona w hurtowni niemal zakochaliśmy się w tej dachówce, kolor, jakość wykonania i wogóle, była bezkonkurencyjna na tle innych dachówek. Teraz sami nie wiemy co o tym sądzić. Narazie jeszcze nie podjęliśmy ostatecznej decyzji.
Hurtownia, która sprzedaje nam dach, ma własny zespół dekarzy. Czy możemy od hurtowni wymagać dostarczenia dachówki z jednej partii a od dekarzy mieszania dachówek po odcieniach (jeśli trafi nam się "łaciaty dach"?)

----------


## zuczek

> Spokojnie kończ dach jak wygrasz firma pokryje Ci wszystkie koszty. Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.


Nam powiedziano, że nie możemy ruszyć dachu dopóki sprawa się nie wyjaśni  :Confused:

----------


## TS147

> Mieszali jaśniejsze z ciemniejszymi (jeden z nich ma bardzo czułe oko) i jestem zaskoczona efektem .Muszę zaakceptować ten dach -bo nie mam siły na wojnę z producentem .


Mam prośbę - możesz zamieścić zdjęcie dachu z wymieszanymi dachówkami? Łatwiej byłoby wtedy mi i innym osobom rozważajacym Creatona ocenić na ile jest to dla nas problem.

Pozdrawiam,
TS

----------


## prystelka

Normalnie szok.  :ohmy:  
Już na etapie fundamentów  dochodziłam do wniosku, że najtrudniejszy to będzie chyba wybór dachówki.Czytałam bowiem smutne posty na temat różnych firm.Niestety w przypadku większości dachówek ceramicznych zawsze było jakieś ALE!Zarówno Roben, Rupp ceramika, Koramic a teraz Creaton...
Marzy mi się dachówka ceramiczna i nawet jestem w stanie poświęcić te parę "groszy" więcej ale chwilami zaczynam się bać i możliwe że wybiorę cementówkę.
To za duże ryzyko.Dachówkę muszę wybrać na dniach.Jutro mam nawet odebrać wycenę Creatona...
Współczuję wszystkim, którzy mają łaciaty dach  :cry:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Spokojnie kończ dach jak wygrasz firma pokryje Ci wszystkie koszty. Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Nam powiedziano, że nie możemy ruszyć dachu dopóki sprawa się nie wyjaśni


Jak to możliwe, że firma dostarczająca bubel ma czelność jeszcze stawiać warunki?! Masz to na piśmie czy tylko coś gadali? Jak nie masz na piśmie to rób tak jak napisałem. Jak masz wątpliwości poradź się prawnika. Jak wygrasz czego Ci życzę zwrócą wszystkie koszty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zuczek

> Napisał zuczek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


To nie hurtownia tylko Rzecznik Ochrony Praw Konsumenta tak nam powiedział  :Roll:

----------


## leon28

dopisze sie tylko do watku o creatonie - http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...757&highlight= - chcialbym jeszcze tylko nadmienic, ze kominkow nie mam do dzisiaj.

----------


## Lunetka

Jesteśmy zdrcydowani prawie w 100% na Creatona Klassik brązowa angobowana.

Czy orientujecie się w obecnych *cenach m2* tej dachóweczki?
Sprawdzałam cenę w jednym z punktów, ale chciałam porównać czy nie znajdziemy taniej...

----------


## Yatza

Szukam kogoś kto ma dachówkę Creaton Terra Maxima Plus?
Chciałbym zobaczyć zdjęcia jak to cudo wygląda na dachu!   :smile:  

A może jakiś dekarz ma jakieś doświadczenia z tą dachówką?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Kładliśmy Creaton Futura błękitna glazura, jak Ci to coś da  :Wink2:   prawdziwy Mercedesik , choć akurat kształt gąsiorów mnie osobiście się nie podoba , super twarda , równa i bez zarysowań , produkt z najwyższej pólki, polecam

----------


## elami1971

> Szukam kogoś kto ma dachówkę Creaton Terra Maxima Plus?
> Chciałbym zobaczyć zdjęcia jak to cudo wygląda na dachu!   
> 
> A może jakiś dekarz ma jakieś doświadczenia z tą dachówką?


Wysłałem link na priv, mi się podoba, chociaż nie jest idealnie równo położona. Solidna , ciężka dachówka, b. wysokie zamki, ogólnie wydląda cięzko i tradycyjnie.

----------


## anetta_p

My mamy ta dachowke. Dach juz gotowy, ale nie mam najnowszych zdjec, ale moge pokazac to co mam  :smile:

----------


## Yatza

Dziękuje wszystkim. 
Dachy piękne, więc i ja mam nadzieję na taki!  :smile: 
Jak nie zapomnę to się pochwalę.

----------


## piotrw

[/quote] Czy sprawa jest już w sądzie napisz więcej szczegółów jak była reakacja na reklamację hurtowni i przedstawiciela Creatona.[/quote]

Na moją reklamacje odpowiedzieli negatywnie- sprawa zakończy się w sądzie.
Niestety
W wolnej chwili podeślę zdjęcie dachu abyście sami ocenili.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Jeżeli jesteś wielbicielem nauk ścisłych, a w szczgólności matematyki, dachowka z odciśniętą sinusoidą będzie prawdziwą gratka...

Gorzej, jeżeli jesteś humanistą, bądź umysłem ścisłym, ale niekoniecznie chciałbyś mieć parę tysięcy wykresów na dachu...  :Confused:  

Oto kilka zalet marki creaton (cytat z ich strony www)
_„doskonałość w każdym calu”_

_„zachwycająco gładka powierzchnia lica”_

_„Creaton wyznacza trendy w branży – daje się to zauważyć w niezrównanie pięknej optyce(...)”_

I to jest najlepsze: _„nasze dachówki to małe dzieła sztuki”_  :Lol:  


Zdecydowałam się na creatona zwabiona renomą marki, która szczyci się ponoć gwarancją jakości produktu. Zamówiłam miedz angobowana z kera-pfanne w I gatunku. Byłam przy rozładunku palet i oczywiście już wtedy zauważyłam te trefne dachówki, zadzwoniłam do składu, w ktorym kupilam towar. Po ponad tygodniu od zgłoszenia nieprawidłowości w zakupionym produkcie przyjechał przedstawiciel creatona na woj. mazowieckie. Zrobil pare zdjec w pelnym sloncu (!), powiedzial, ze wystapil „błąd w formie M” i pojechał. Dwa dni później otrzymałam info, że reklamacja dachówek została uznana połowicznie – dachówki szczytowe rzeczywiscie są zepsute, natomiast dachówki podstawowe (te z sinusoidą i tym dziwnym cellulitem) – sa pełnowartościowym produktem firmy Creaton (!!!!!!)  :ohmy:  . Czyli pomimo tego „błedu w formie M” produkt jest perfekcyjny.
Poniżej dachówki, które załapały się na reklamacje


Jako osoba uparta postanowiłam sprawdzić ile dachówek podstawowych w palecie jest spartolonych. Poświęciłam wieczorem dwie i pół godziny, w trakcie których zamiast czytać swoim dzieciom bajeczki przerzuciłam 224 dachówki (co po przemnożeniu przez 3,5kg daje prawie 800kg). Ledwie zipałam, ale udało się oddzialić ziarno od plew. Efekt pracy był porażający – ponad 75% plew. 
Jestem wściekła, bo okazuje się, iż najwyraźniej klienci z PL są dla Creatona klientami drugiej kategorii. Oto cytat z pisma - odpowiedzi z centrali Creatona na reklamację: 
_„efekt optyczny, który jest widoczny na dachówce połaciowej, nie ma żadnego wpływu na jakość (!!!!  ) i trwałość naszego produktu”_ i coś zupełnie genialnego _„ocena dachówki następuje z normalnej odległości – 6 do 10 metrów”_
Mój mąż wymyślił nawet świetne hasło reklamowe dla dachówki tej firmy:
*„Nasza dachówka wygląda dobrze JUŻ z 10 metrów!!!!”* 
Człowiek rozbija się o ścianę paranoi, przy której „Proces” Kafki to bajka o „Żwirku i Muchomorku”. 
Jak Wam się podoba legendarna jakość produktu firmy Creaton?

ps. O tym, ze mam zszargane nerwy, jestem zla, niewyspana nawet nie pisze  :Wink2:  [/url]

----------


## FREDY

Super - tak trzymac - trzeba walczyć z nieuczciwymi firmami które mają nas za półgłówków. Liczba klientów w Polsce po tym wątku myślę że znacząco spadnie. Będą musieli te dachówki sprzedać na rynku niemieckim   :big grin:

----------


## Kuna

Dziękuję za ostrzeżenie . Miałem zamiar kupić dachówke tej firmy na 360 m kw. dachu . Kupię innej firmy . Ale bym się wpakował na minę   :Evil:

----------


## Alkman

Mam nadzieję, że tego tak nie zostawisz. NIe daj się zbyć!

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

Współczuję!!!!!!!!!!! Czytałam wcześniej, że już ktoś na forum walczy z Creatonem więc widać gołym okiem, że firma robi sobie jaja z klientów. Skandal i żenada. Mamy  zamówione niemieckie dachówki ale Meyer-holsena i moja czujność została dodatkowo pobudzona. Walczcie i się nie dawajcie!!!!!

----------


## odaro

I znowu Creeaton daje ciała 

Czemu wszyscy poszkodowani nie walcza razem a jest ich sporo.

----------


## radekk

no ładnie  :cry:  ..a ja mam zamiar zamówić karpiówke creatona....mam nadzieje że będzie lepsza

----------


## KiZ

Żenada  :Evil:  a już tłumaczenie kolesi z firmy to już mega żenada  :Evil:

----------


## bimbelt

A ja mam dachowki Terra Harmonica, rowniez miedz angobowana i sa idealne. Tyle, ze one pochodza z fabryki Pfeiderea przejetej przez Creatona i sa sygnowane jeszcze stara marka.

----------


## sti

Proponuję poszukać biegłego z zakresu budownictwa i zapytać o normy produkcji dachówek. Jeżeli prezentowany produkt - jego zdaniem - wykazuje odstępstwo od tych norm - walczyć w sądzie o zabranie tych dachówek i zwrot kasy. Jednocześnie proponuję kupić dachówki innej firmy i położyć ładny dach.

----------


## izat

nie wygląda to ciekawie  :sad: 
ja mam Creatona na dachu ale to z 2005 roku 
strasznie nawalili z tą dachówką u Ciebie  :sad:  współczuję
walcz!!
z Arkiem Mokwą rozmawiasz w sprawie reklamacji??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Te dachówki są kolejnym dowodem na moją już znacznie wcześniej stawianą tezę, że Creaton to marka mocno przereklamowana. W Niemczech te dachówki nie miałyby żadnej szansy znaleźć się na dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## izat

towar nie jest zgodny z umową, więc spokojnie można to reklamować
powinni bez mrugnięcia okiem uznać roszczenia
jeśli się tak nie stanie to zmieniam zdanie na temat tej firmy  :big grin:  
myślę, że dużo zależy tu od przedstawiciela, jeśli Arek nie pomoże to radzę udać się wyżej .........

----------


## [email protected]

> towar nie jest zgodny z umową, więc spokojnie można to reklamować powinni bez mrugnięcia okiem uznać roszczenia


*Izat*, napisalam ten post nie dlatego, ze znanej firmie zdarzylo sie "potkniecie" a ja lubie robic czarny PR  :sad:  . W normalnej sytuacji - gdybym otrzymala przeprosiny za taka "wpadke" oraz szybka wymiane towaru - nie byloby o czym pisac. 
Jednak ta sprawa stawia firme creaton w calkiem innym swietle.
Chodzi o to, ze zakup u nich materialu to rosyjska ruletka. Jak trafisz jak ja - w odpowiedzi na reklamacje dowiesz sie, ze przezywamy tu wszyscy zbiorowe omamy i to co wyzej widzimy jest - jak zapewnia firma creaton - pierwszorzedna dachowka! Totalna paranoja! 

Jak pisalam wyzej ponad dwa tygodnie temu byl  u mnie wspomniany przez Ciebie Pan Arek. On przeslal zdjecia i opis Panu Urbanczykowi z centrali w Niemczech, po czym otrzymalam od niego nagatywna odpowiedz na reklamacje. 
W zeszlym tygodniu wyslalam Panu Urbanczykowi oryginal -> paczke z dachowka. Oczekuje na odpowiedz. 

Bylam u Rzecznika Konsumentow, w Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej, w Polskim Komitecie Normalizacyjnym, gdzie nabylam europejska norne dot. dachowek i ksztaltek ceramicznych (PN-EN 1304). Dzis bylam w Polskim Stowarzyszeniu Dekarzy. Otrzymalam informacje, ze w tym roku dociera do nich wiele glosow o problemach z creatonem. Zamierzam sie skontaktowac z niemieckiem odpowiednikiem tego stowarzyszenia i zorientowac sie, czy tylko klienci w PL sa oszukiwani. Jezeli do przyszlego poniedzialku nie otrzymam pozytywnej informacji od skladu, w ktorym kupilam dachowke (wyslalam do nich pismo z żądaniuem wymiany towaru na zgodny z umowa) zdecyduje sie na wytoczenie skladowi sprawy w sadzie (towar, ktory otrzymalam nie jest tym, ktory widzialam na ekspozycji).

Jako ciekawostke dodam, ze dzis widzialam w innym skladzie niz ten, w ktorym kupilam swojego "zbuka", kera-pfanne na paletach, przygotowana do wywiezienia dla klentow, tak samo uszkodzona jak moja  :Mad:  
Oni tez uslysza, ze maja pelnowartosciowa dachowke i ich reklamacja tez zostanie odrzucona.

----------


## jacekp71

najlepszy przyklad, ze nie nalezy kupowc rzeczy najdrozszch, i najtanszych  :wink:

----------


## prochon

Nie daj sie dziadą ,

----------


## Domil2

Witam. to jest straszne, człowiek bierze kredyty, zadłuża się żeby wybudowac  ten wymarzony dom, a tu takie dziady nie szanuja człowieka i wciskają mu taki bubel. Tylko siąść i płakać. Nie dawajcie się!!!!!
Pozdrawim. Dorota.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

No tak - jak Wam kiedyś napisałam że nasi hurtownicy wciskają klientom towar pozaklasowy jako pierwszy gat. to mnie posiadacze tego towaru niemal żywcem zjedli, to macie teraz kolejny dowód na cwaniactwo polaczków (i nie ma w tym bynajmniej winy samego Creatona, moim zdaniem) z tego co wiem fabryka informuje o takim towarze polskiego hurtownika, a że polski cwaniaczek sprzedaje niemieckie odrzuty (które sam kupił za ułamek ceny nominalnej) jako pierwszy gatunek to już inna bajka, W niemczech nie znajdziecie na dachu takich produktów  :Wink2:   stąd te odrzucane reklamacje przez fabrykę Creatona gdyż oni nie sprzedali pełnowartościowego towaru . Czy rozumiecie już kto kogo robi tutaj w bambuko ?

----------


## raffran

Wydaje mi sie ze prawda jest taka,ze w kazdej firmie, kazdym asortymencie,w kazdym produkcie moze sie zdarzyc cos takiego,cos co okaze sie bublem.Nie chodzi tylko o dachowke,ale o wszystko,czy to bedzie dlugopis,kosiarka do trawy,czy samochod,wszedzie i kazdemu to sie moze trafic.
Inna sprawa to podejscie producenta w tym wypadku,z pewnoscia nie bylo na miejscu.Jezeli jest rzeczywiscie tak jak bylo na zdjeciach,to przedstawiciel producenta,czy ktos inny przez niego upowazniony powinien przyjechac, popatrzec,przeprosic i jak najszybciej zalatwic cala sprawe,czyli przyslac nowy transport wolny od wad,a i maly bonusik z jego strony tez by byl mile widziany.
Nie mysclcie tylko,ze staje w obrobnie Creatona,chociaz sam mam na dachu antracyt creatona i nie mialem z nim najmniejszego problemu.Probuje poprostu spojrzec na to bardziej obiektywnie.

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

Moim zdaniem największą winę ponosi skład -hurtownik, który to sprzedał. To jego obowiązuje rękojmia, bo to on jest sprzedawcą. To sprzedawca powinien się"bujać" z Creatonem i dochodzić kto kogo zrobił w bambuko, a nie klient. Hurtownik powinien zabrać towar dać następny, przeprościć klienta i samemu dogadywać się z Creatonem jak to teraz załatwić. Ale wiem wiem to byloby zbyt piękne i uczciwe aby mogło się zdarzyć w Polsce.

----------


## raffran

No wlasnie to by bylo zbyt piekne  :cry:

----------


## Bigbeat

Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami roszczenia gwarancyjne kierujemy do sprzedawcy, a nie do producenta.
Sprzedwaca, który odmawia przyjęcia roszczenia i odsyła do producenta, postępuje niezgodnie z prawem.

----------


## BOHO

skadal!
zarówno towar jak i reakcja firmy.....

proponuję, za pomocą Federacji Konsumentów nawiązać kontakt z podobną organizacją w Niemczech i ( najlepiej w kilka osób) spróbować nagłośnić tam swoje perypetie..... jakieś pisma konsumenckie, budowlane, itp.....

ja bym nie darował....

powodzenia!

----------


## wartownik

> W niemczech nie znajdziecie na dachu takich produktów


czy aby napewno   :Wink2:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> W niemczech nie znajdziecie na dachu takich produktów 
> 
> 
> czy aby napewno


Nie wiem jak u Ciebie ale ja się z takim Creatonem czy innym producentem nigdy nie spotkałam nie tylko w Niemczech, Szwajcarii,Austrii  :Wink2:   zawsze towarek był lux przynajmniej na tych budowach gdzie nam to dostarczano, ale jeśli masz inne doświadczenia to napisz coś więcej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> ...


jezeli chodzilo ci wylacznie o Creatona  to nie widzialem

----------


## matrasza

:ohmy:   :Mad:   :Evil:  
czytam i nie wierzę, w jakim kraju my żyjemy?, jak jesteśmy jako Klient traktowani?, gdzie normy, przepisy, gwarancje? a i owszem są - ale tylko na papierze  :Evil:  
Ja sama byłam zdecydowana na dachówkę domino creatona. Na korzyść tej firmy przemawiała słynna już niemiecka jakość i precyzja, ale również okres gwarancji. Creaton jako jedyny z tego co mi wiadomo ma 50cio letni okres gwarancji, inni producenci dają góra 25 lub 30. Ale co mi po tym okresie gwarancji, skoro na dzień dobry dostaję chłam i jeszcze bezczelnie próbuje mi się wmówić, że towar jest "pełnowartościowym produktem".
Nie piszę się na to i po coraz liczniejszych przykrych doświadczeniach forumowiczów z creatonem zdecydowałam się wybrać inną firmę.
Nie interesuje mnie, czy próbuje okłamać mnie producent, czy dystrybutor, czy punkt sprzedaży. Bo jeśli tylko jedna osoba w PL decyduje o uznaniu, czy raczej nie uznaniu reklamacji produktów creatona, to coś tu jest nie w porządku.
Współczuję nerwów, poświęconego na dochodzenie swoich praw czasu i co by nie mówić - dużych pieniędzy  :cry:

----------


## civic9

> Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami roszczenia gwarancyjne kierujemy do sprzedawcy, a nie do producenta.
> Sprzedwaca, który odmawia przyjęcia roszczenia i odsyła do producenta, postępuje niezgodnie z prawem.


Ale można zamiast gwarancji skorzystać z rękojmi oraz niezgodności towaru z umową - i z tym jak najbardziej do sprzedawcy.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## 2mm

> Jeżeli jesteś wielbicielem nauk ścisłych, a w szczgólności matematyki, dachowka z odciśniętą sinusoidą będzie prawdziwą gratka...


no cóż, bo to jest creaton przeznaczony z góry na rynek polski..... ze specjalnej linii produkcyjnej produkującej tylko dla nas....... 
Polacy kupią wszystko, nawet po wyższej cenie niż w reszcie UE......

----------


## izat

> Ale można zamiast gwarancji skorzystać z rękojmi oraz niezgodności towaru z umową - i z tym jak najbardziej do sprzedawcy.


nie ma już czegoś takiego jak rękojmia 
teraz nazywa się to odpowiedzialność sprzedawcy i trochę się różni od rękojmi, która kiedyś obowiązywała

----------


## civic9

> nie ma już czegoś takiego jak rękojmia 
> teraz nazywa się to odpowiedzialność sprzedawcy i trochę się różni od rękojmi, która kiedyś obowiązywała


chyba, że w IV RP zlikwidowano kodeks cywilny i nie zauważyłem.

Kodeks Cywilny, Księga trzecia,Tytuł XI, Dział II - RĘKOJMIA ZA WADY.

(jakby ktoś czytał z archiwum to uzupełnienie:
niżej sSiwy12 podaje namiary na bardziej właściwe przepisy w takim przypadku, jeżeli kupujący jest konsumentem...(*) zwał jak zwał, atakować sprzedawcę)

(*) chyba, że jednak z jakiś powodów stosunek jest inny niż przedsiębiorca-konsument, to pozostajemy przy KC

----------


## rael_ww

Creaton był na mojej liście. Już nie jest!!!
I nie jest ważne, czy winna jest niemiecka fabryka, czy polska hurtownia, bo chodzi o markę. 
*Może wrócić na moją listę, ale pod warunkiem, że autor tego wątku mnie do tego przekona.*
Utrzymujmy ten temat na pierwszej stronie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To jest dobre forum. Producenci je śledzą.

[email protected] życzę szybkiego załatwienia sprawy. Mam nadzieję, że stanie się to szybko i bez udziału sądu.

----------


## krys1

Trzeba utrzymać ten wątek na *pierwszej stronie*, niech sobie potencjalni klienci i producenci poczytają, może dzięki temu [email protected] załatwi tę sprawę szybciej czego jej bardzo życzę. W końcu to my jesteśmy środowiskiem opiniotwórczym, coś nam się nie podoba to trzeba pisać.

----------


## skorpio

Ja również byłem u progu podjęcia decyzji o zakupie dachówki tej firmy, zwabiony oczywiście reklamowaną jakością (mercedes wśród dachówek itp.). Negocjacje warunków zakupu były już mocno zaawansowane ... i co? I znalazłem to forum! I wpisałem w wyszukiwarce "Creaton"! I dziękuję Bogu za to forum i ludzi, którzy dzielą się swoimi doświadczeniami, bowiem po przeczytaniu postów, które zostały wyświetlone decyzja mogła być tylko jedna. Żadnych wyrobów tej firmy. Gdyby wszyscy zainteresowani zakupem dachówek Creaton wcześniej trafili na te opinie firma nie miałaby czego szukać na naszym rynku lub zaczęłaby poważnie traktować polskich inwestorów.
W tej chwili jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem dachówki firmy Mayer-Holsen, której nie można nic złego zarzucić, a warunki gwarancji ma jeszcze lepsze od Creatona.

----------


## markiz

*[email protected]*,
w którym składzie kupiłaś ten towar, bo sądzę, że chyba będę kupował w tym samym? 

Po raz kolejny raz nasuwa się nie nowy wniosek, że za towar płaci się po dowiezieniu na plac budowy, i ocenie przez inwestora jakości tegoż towaru. Nie miałabyś wówczas żadnego problemu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mario1976

> *[email protected]*,
> w którym składzie kupiłaś ten towar, bo sądzę, że chyba będę kupował w tym samym? 
> 
> Po raz kolejny raz nasuwa się nie nowy wniosek, że za towar płaci się po dowiezieniu na plac budowy, i ocenie przez inwestora jakości tegoż towaru. Nie miałabyś wówczas żadnego problemu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pewnie problem by był ale mniejszy....koniecznośc zamówienia innej dachówki, oczekiwanie...np. w moim przypadku jeśli towaru nie miałbym na poniedziałek to ekipa spada na inne dachy i jestem znowu kilka tygodni w plecy.

----------


## matrasza

> Po raz kolejny raz nasuwa się nie nowy wniosek, że za towar płaci się po dowiezieniu na plac budowy, i ocenie przez inwestora jakości tegoż towaru. Nie miałabyś wówczas żadnego problemu.


Nikt sam przed szereg nie wychodzi i nie płaci z góry, za kota w worku. Składy nie przyjmują zamówień bez przyjęcia 100% kwoty za dachówkę  :Confused:  . Przynajmniej tak było jeszcze kilka tygodni temu, chyba że się coś zmieniło.

----------


## Raton

Kolejna firma spalona
Chyba zrobie zeszyt z tym jakich firm unikać.
Sam to rozpowiem znajomym.
Niech nauczą się szanować klienta.

Ja jestem przed zakupami ale obiecuję że jak mi się taka firma nawinie (odpukać w niemalowane) to tak samo ją obsmaruję i wszyscy powinniśmy o takich partaczach pisać.

A link do takich wątków wysłać  danemu partaczowi listem poleconym do wszystkich jego oddziałów aby sobie poczytali   :Mad:  

Może zastanowią się nad tym jaka moc tkwi w forum MURATORA   :Wink2:

----------


## raffran

> Nikt sam przed szereg nie wychodzi i nie płaci z góry, za kota w worku. Składy nie przyjmują zamówień bez przyjęcia 100% kwoty za dachówkę  . Przynajmniej tak było jeszcze kilka tygodni temu, chyba że się coś zmieniło.


Sa firmy,hurtownie,ktore przyjmuja czesc wplat przy skladaniu zamowienia.
"Ambit"-dachowka 30%przy zamowieniu reszta po dostawie
"M&S"-okna ,drzwi, bramy garazowe 40%,resztra jak wyzej
"raab karcher"-armatura 20% reszta jak wyzej
Wszystko okolice Trojmiasta.
Jednak w pewnym sensie i tak kupowania "kota w worku" sie nie uniknie.

----------


## Bigbeat

> Napisał Bigbeat
> 
> Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami roszczenia gwarancyjne kierujemy do sprzedawcy, a nie do producenta.
> Sprzedwaca, który odmawia przyjęcia roszczenia i odsyła do producenta, postępuje niezgodnie z prawem.
> 
> 
> Ale można zamiast gwarancji skorzystać z rękojmi oraz niezgodności towaru z umową - i z tym jak najbardziej do sprzedawcy.


Nie zrozumiałeś ;(
Chodzi o to, że zawsze i tylko do sprzedawcy - zarówno z gwarancją, jak i rękojmią!!!
Sprzedawca *nie ma prawa* odesłać Cię do producenta!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

Jest kilka spraw do wyjasnienia:
Ja jak najbardziej zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze ewentualne roszczenia mam kierowac do skladu pokryc. 

Swoje droga podaje nazwe. Gdy zacznie sie sprawa w sadzie wstawie pi--piiii  :Wink2:  

*Dachlpus-Bis*
Józefów, ul. Piłsudskiego 150

Maja bardzo ciekawie brzmiace motto (na stronie www) "Dla nas tylko klient jest drogi", ktore teraz nabiera calkiem nowego wymiaru  :Lol:  

Zdecydowalam sie zglosic sprawe do Creatona, poniewaz mialam nadzieje, ze firma szczyca sie mianem tej, ktorej teren opuszczają jedynie produkty pełnowartościowe – tego można być pewnym  :Lol:  - zareaguje odpowiednio w sytuacji, kiedy jej klient nie czuje usatysfakcjonowany jakoscia wyrobu (jak sie domyslacie to jest eufemizm  :Lol:  )

Teraz wracajac do platnosci - 4 miesiace temu na rynku byl taki mlyn, ze:
- nie mialam szansy na zamowienie nigdzie (!) ruppa, na ktorego bylam pierwotnie zdecydowana.
- nie bylo mowy o placeniu czesci. Jedyna mozliwosc przyjecia zamowienia to wplata 100% (zamawialam w tej firmie materialy na caly dach - okna polaciowe, rynny, blachy do obrocek i dachowke, to 100% dotyczylo ceramiki).
Takze to nie moja fanaberia i nie nadmiar gotowki spowodowaly, ze zostawilam w firmie dachplus-bis prawie 20.000zl (dachowki na pokrycie 220m kw dachu).
Niestety przez 2 tyg bylam zwodzona zapewnieniami, ze firma dachplus-bis w trosce o swoje dobre imie wymieni mi calosc dachowki. Po czym otrzymalam telefon, w ktorym lodowatym glosem poinformowano mnie, ze nic z tego...

----------


## sSiwy12

W kwestji formalnej - sprostowanie.
Wszystkie sprawy zwiazane ze sprzedażą lub usługami wykonywanymi na rzecz osób fizycznych (czyli nas) reguluje tzw. Ustawa Konsumencka (przepisy KC wspomniane wczesniej w tym wypadku nie obowiazują - czyli nie ma min. "rękojmi") Wysterczy wpisać w przegladarke "ustawa konsumencka", a pojawia w pierwszej linii link do strony. Warto poczytać  - ma tylko 16 art.
A w zgodzie z ta Ustawa za wszystko odpowiada sprzedawca, a  swoje roszczenia zwiazane z reklamacją, sprzedawca na własna rekę dochodi z producentem.
Niezgodne z umowa (okreslenie z Ustawy) i skutkujace uznaniem reklamacji są m.in. inne parametry wizualne niz te np. na wystwie lub ulotce informacyjnej.
W sytuacjach spornych pomagaja Inspekcje Handlowe i Federacja Konsumentów - i to za darmo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## boguslawskia

Kochany Rzecznik praw konsumenta,
*Naprawdę Pracują tam bardzo KOMPETENTNI PRACOWNICY*.

Podam na swoim przykładzie /co prawda z innej bajki/:
1. Kupiłem bilet PKP dla żony, płacąc kartą.
2. Wracając do domu chciała go zamienić na inny późniejszy pociąg.
3. W kasie odmówiono jej "bo nie miała karty", miała dowód sprzedaży na bilecie pisze "zwrot za okazaniem dowodu sprzedaży".
4. Kupiła więc nowy.
5. Aby go zwrócić musieliśmy jechać 100km  :smile: 
6. Gdzie nas delikatnie mówiąc olano...

Po interwencji Rzecznika konsumentów PKP jako monopolista oddało:
1. Zwrot za bilet.
2. Zwrot za dojazd.
3. Koszty korespondencji.
4. Odsetki za zwłokę.

*Naprawdę polecam takie rozwiązanie !!*

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

> *[email protected]*,
> w którym składzie kupiłaś ten towar, bo sądzę, że chyba będę kupował w tym samym? 
> 
> Po raz kolejny raz nasuwa się nie nowy wniosek, że za towar płaci się po dowiezieniu na plac budowy, i ocenie przez inwestora jakości tegoż towaru. Nie miałabyś wówczas żadnego problemu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Jasne jest tylko jeden MAŁY problem kto Ci przywiezie dachówkę bez wcześniej zapłaty za nią??????????? Albo inaczej, który skład najpierw zamówi dla Ciebie dachówkę, a później u Ciebie na podwórku będzie sie z Tobą rozliczał??????   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Przejeździłam parę składów zanim zamowiłam swój dach i wszędzie akcja była taka sama, 100% przedpłaty na ceramikę. Takie sa realia  :Evil:

----------


## wartownik

> Albo inaczej, który skład najpierw zamówi dla Ciebie dachówkę, a później u Ciebie na podwórku będzie sie z Tobą rozliczał??????


widzialem jak inwestor placi za towar po odbiorze na budowie   ... dla kierowcy ... byla to dachowka IBF ... to chyba tak mozna  :Roll:

----------


## Ray23

Widze ze Creaton powoli znika z mojej listy.
Najpierw był Roben ale sprzedawca z innej hurtowni mowil ze nie ze Roben ma kiepskie zamki ( mial nawet przygotowana probke ) 
OK poprosilem o wycene zaj.... Creatona .
Ale pozniej zaczalem sledzic forum pod katem Creatona i doczytalem sie problemow z przebarwieniami dachowki .
Wyslalem zapytanie do sprzedawcy , czy sie spotkal z tym problemem .
No i cisza , nie dostalem odpowiedzi .
A jak dzisiaj przeczytalem o sinusoidach na Creatonie to naprawde zaczynam sie bardziej sklaniac na Ruppa . A waznym argumentem za Creatonem byl termin realizacji - obiecuja 2 tygodnie . Ale na szczescie Rupp teraz jest tez dostepny od reki . 

Ale wydaje mi sie ze to wina tylko i wylacznie sprzedawcy .
JA tez prowadze firme i gdybym dostal towar ktory nie odpowiada normom to nigdy bym go do swojego klienta nie wyslal . 

Po prostu rece opadaja .

----------


## pierwek

> Nie daj sie dziadą ,


chyba "dzidą"   :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Cheba dzidzią?  :Roll:   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

> Cheba dzidzią?   . Pozdrawiam.


Jestem w stanie nie dac sie nawet podwojna dzidzią  :Lol:  taki u mnie urodzaj!  :Wink2:  

Teraz klimat rodem z Monty Pythona:
Skontaktowalam sie z centrala Creatona w Niemczech, Pan Urbanczyk byl akurat na urlopie, i padlo na Pania Angelike Janzer (Teamleitung Export Innendienst / SAP Keyuser), ktora po konsultacji przeslanych zdjec z dwoma technikami odpisala mi:
"w przypadku dachowek polaciowcy *nie widzimy*  powodu do wymiany"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Cheba dzidzią?   . Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Jestem w stanie nie dac sie nawet podwojna dzidzią  taki u mnie urodzaj!  
> 
> Teraz klimat rodem z Monty Pythona:
> Skontaktowalam sie z centrala Creatona w Niemczech, Pan Urbanczyk byl akurat na urlopie, i padlo na Pania Angelike Janzer (Teamleitung Export Innendienst / SAP Keyuser), ktora po konsultacji przeslanych zdjec z dwoma technikami odpisala mi:
> "w przypadku dachowek polaciowcy *nie widzimy*  powodu do wymiany"


napisz pani Angelice, że zamierzasz wykupić reklamę w niemieckim piśmie branżowym ( jakimś odpowiedniku Muratora....) i zareklamować ich produkt zdjęciami szajsu, który ci sprzedali...... ciekawe, czy zareagują?   :smile:  
a serio....próbowałaś kontaktu z niemieckimi instytucjami konsumenckimi?

----------


## aresior

cześć [email protected],
szczerze współczuję. też mamy creatona kera pfanne u siebie. na szczęście było ok a wszystkie stłuczki wymienili nam w hurtowni bez problemu.
jednak dziś wiem, że nie zaryzykowałbym "rosyjskiej ruletki z creatonem".
a może stworzyć na forum dział "Badziewie i Kicha"?
a najgorsze jest to, że te dachówki wcale nie są tanie lecz należą do tych jednych z najdroższych.
swoją drogą dziwię się creatonowi jako firmie. do robena przylgnęła już etykieta, że z nim bywa różnie. ale zeby creaton nie dbał o serwis i jakość? ciekawe co sobie można pomyśleć o realizacji tych naszych 50-ciolenich gwarancji.

pozdrawiam i walcz o swoje prawa.

aresior

----------


## iwonaszczytno

"w przypadku dachowek polaciowcy *nie widzimy*  powodu do wymiany"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: [/quote]

Ciekawe czy są jakieś inne nie połaciowe ?  :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Creatonowi mówimy NIE!!!!! Pozdrawiam (nie dotyczy Creatona).

----------


## BOHO

> cześć [email protected],
> szczerze współczuję. też mamy creatona kera pfanne u siebie. na szczęście było ok a wszystkie stłuczki wymienili nam w hurtowni bez problemu.
> jednak dziś wiem, że nie zaryzykowałbym "rosyjskiej ruletki z creatonem".
> a może stworzyć na forum dział "Badziewie i Kicha"?
> a najgorsze jest to, że te dachówki wcale nie są tanie lecz należą do tych jednych z najdroższych.
> swoją drogą dziwię się creatonowi jako firmie. do robena przylgnęła już etykieta, że z nim bywa różnie. ale zeby creaton nie dbał o serwis i jakość? ciekawe co sobie można pomyśleć o realizacji tych naszych 50-ciolenich gwarancji.
> 
> pozdrawiam i walcz o swoje prawa.
> 
> aresior


gwarancja jest realizowana z dowodem zakupu..... kto będzie 50 lat trzymał kwity zakupowe? ? ?   :Lol:  
kolejny, w dodatku dosyć cienki, chwyt marketingowy....   :Lol: 

równie dobrze można dać 250 lat gwarancji, realizowanej oczywiście za okazaniem dowodu zakupu......   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał prochon
> 
> Nie daj sie dziadą ,
> 
> 
> chyba "dzidą"


Autor miał na myśli  :Wink2:   "dziadom"  :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No, no Creaton to nie dziady choć ten ich wyrób to nic innego tylko dziadostwo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fiacior

Ja ma dach z Creatona i jak na razie bez narzekań. Dekarze też nie narzekali.
Tylko, że moja dachówka przyjechała z niemiec!

----------


## matrasza

[quote]Tylko, że moja dachówka przyjechała z niemiec!


> a dach [email protected]`i to myślisz, że skąd przyjechał.... chyba nie z chin

----------


## [email protected]

> Tylko, że moja dachówka przyjechała z niemiec!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a dach [email protected]`i to myślisz, że skąd przyjechał.... chyba nie z chin


  :Lol:  *Fiacior*, Matrasza dobrze prawi...no do tej pory bylam przekonana, ze zza zachodniej granicy, ale czort wie.... moze odpalili jakas tasme gdzies pod Wólką Kątną, gdzie po/kątnie klepią takie frezowane sztuki  :Roll:  

*Iwonaszczytno*, przepraszam, moj blad - oni mieli na mysli podstawowa, co jednak nie zmienia absurdu sytuacji  :cool:  

*BOHO*, z niemieckim odpowiednikiem rzecznika konsumentow jeszcze sie nie kontaktowalam, na razie napisalam do IFD (Międzynarodowego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy).

----------


## krys1

No CREATON czytaj sobie i wstydź się. Poziom obsługi klienta napewno nie EUROPEJSKI. Ja waszej dachówki NIE KUPIĘ.

----------


## skorpio

Myaer-Holsen wręcza każdemu kupującemu imienny certyfikat, na podstawie którego jest udzielana gwarancja. Jedocześnie kupujący zostaje wprowadzony do bazy danych firmy wraz z numerem certyfikatu. Dowodu zakupu nie trzeba więc przechowywać przez 50 lat.

----------


## BOHO

> Myaer-Holsen wręcza każdemu kupującemu imienny certyfikat, na podstawie którego jest udzielana gwarancja. Jedocześnie kupujący zostaje wprowadzony do bazy danych firmy wraz z numerem certyfikatu. Dowodu zakupu nie trzeba więc przechowywać przez 50 lat.


powodzenia.....   :Lol:

----------


## BOHO

> *BOHO*, z niemieckim odpowiednikiem rzecznika konsumentow jeszcze sie nie kontaktowalam, na razie napisalam do IFD (Międzynarodowego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy).


i też dobrze! ja bym zaatakował równocześnie na wszystkich frontach.....  :Wink2:

----------


## adass

Wspolczujac trefnej dachowki chcialbym wyjasnic pewne rzeczy w tym watku.
Po pierwsze [email protected] postapila wybitnie rozsadnie zwracajac sie do przedstawiciela Creatona korzystajac z gwarancji.
I to jest istotne bo niektorzy myla gwarancje producenta z ustawa o niezgodnosci towaru.
Zrobila dobrze,bo jak sie na koncu okazalo niemiecka centrala odrzucila reklamacje,obalajac jednoczesnie glupie bajki o polskich hurtownikach wciskajacych nam buble za ciezka kase.
Prawda jest taka ze to hurtownik kupujac taka jak ta dachowke jest zgodnie z naszym prawem udupiony.Bo moze tylko reklamowac towar do producenta a ten jak widac twierdzi ze wszystko jest oki   :Evil:  
Wybierajac "rekojmie" i korzystajac z pomocy Federacji Konsumentow najprawdopodobnie niechcacy umoczyla by niewinnego hurtownika.Bo jak juz wiemy on moze reklamowac u producenta ....i kolo sie zamyka.
Wiem...bronie hurtownika ale przeciez to w koncu nie jego wina.I niech nikt nie pisze ze mogl sprawdzic towar przy dostawie......albo niech popracuje troche na takim skladzie.Ja nie pracuje gdyby ktos pytal.
Ale wrocmy do gwarancji.
Producent  dajac gwarancje robi to prawe mowiac dobrowolnie.Nasze panstwo tak stwierdzilo i juz.
Ale jak juz dal ta gwarancje to musi jej dotrzymac.Wiec te wszelkie sztuczki ze stwierdzeniem ze wszystko ok sa tylko po to zeby pozbyc sie petenta   :Wink2:  
Prosba o wydanie takiej opinii na pismie powoduje ze zazwyczaj producent mieknie i uznaje gwarancje.
Wiem ze [email protected] wybrala droge przez meke ale w ten sposob zrobi to najszybciej.

----------


## [email protected]

> ..teraz sa raczej niewielkie nadzieje na to, ze Creaton zmieni zdanie, no chyba, ze po obejrzeniu nie zdjecia, a oryginału (wyslalam im 1 sztuke wadliwej dachowki w zeszlym tygodniu) stanie sie cud  .




cos mi sie poplatalo w edycji  :sad:

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## MamToGdzieś

Witam
Jestem tutaj nowy. Przyglądam się tej szerokiej dyskusji, ponieważ zawsze ceniłem sobie Creatona. Zastanawiam się co też mogło się takiego stać, aby taka firma "tak nisko upadła".
I po całej lekturze nasunęły mi się następujące wnioski:

1. Niemcy w swej "wyższości" zawsze nas traktowali jako zło konieczne
2. W związku z tym należy "zadziałać" z "grubej rury", tylko wtedy odzyskują słuch i wzrok
3. [email protected] nie masz nic do stracenia, więc zagraj Va Banque i wysmaż pismo - po niemiecku - ale nie do jakiejś tam Helgi czy Helmuta, tylko do kogoś ważnego z zarządu firmy. Można znaleźć w necie.
I przekaż te same zdjęcia z tekstem w stylu:
" W związku z brakiem reakcji na.....ble, ble, ble....postanowiłam skorzystać z możliwości i umieścić w znanej niemieckiej gazecie bardzo krytyczny artykuł na Wasz temat.....tu ble, ble. 
I dalej: podpisałam już umowę, właśnie dzisiaj dokonałam ostatniej autoryzacji i artykuł jest przeznaczony do druku" 
Myślę, że jednak zadziała.
4. Ostra krytyka handlowca jest niepotrzebna. Trzeba spróbować zrozumieć bardzo niezręczne położenie właśnie jego. Tam gdzieś ktoś komuś coś każe, czegoś wymaga. Wymusza wręcz tfu...wyniki. 
Zakręcony sprzedawca bywa w takiej sytuacji bardzo spanikowany. Często pyta swoich chlebodawców, co ma z takim szajsem - który do nich przyjdzie - zrobić? To, że to pojechało na budowę jest wynikiem decyzji, ale na pewno nie sprzedawcy. On niestety przyjmuje razy.
5. Wożenie takiej masy towarowej na plac budowy, bez jej uprzedniego wykupienia jest dużym ryzykiem dla każdego. Nie bronię tutaj hurtu, stwierdzam fakty, że większe zawsze i najpierw jest po stronie hurtu. 
Do tego także trafiamy na nieuczciwych klientów, skwapliwie wykorzystujących każdą okazję do "walnięcia po rogach".
Bo co ma zrobić taki handlowiec, jak klient powie, że ma tylko część kasy, a resztę zapłaci później? 
Sam byłem w takiej sytuacji. Mój szef stwierdził tylko, że jeśli do tedy, a tedy.......to ściągnie ze mnie. I chodziło o "głupie" 7,5 tysiąca. Łatwo jest wymagać i krytykować, nie.

A Creaton? no cóż sami sobie kopią dołek, jednak cwaniaków mi nie żal.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Yatza

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> To co robie, to raczej dociekanie czemu firma, ktora ugruntowala sobie pozycje na naszym rynku robi cos takiego...
> 
> 
> bo to jest produkt tej firmy ale dla polaka
> 
> niestety z wiekszoscia produktow zachodnich tak jest
> 
> ...


Z tym to jest jeszcze inna rzecz. Produkty (w szczególności spożywkę, chemię domową) robi się pod gusta rynku. I nie patrzmy na smak np kawy przez pryzmat naszego smaku, bo Ja to nie milion klientów, a przez taki pryzmat patrzy producent. To prawda, że kawa w Polsce smakuje inaczej niż np w Niemczech, ale w Czechach smakuje jeszcze inaczej! Ostatnio miałem okazję w Pradze porównać polską Nescafe Gold i czeską. Czeska gorzka jak cholera. Ale widać taką tam lubią   :Roll:  .

Kupłem niedawno Creatona, ale tak naprawdę to Pfleiderer'a (Terra Maxima). Bardzo ładna, równa. Podoba się wykonawcy, który niedawno "walczył" z krzywymi Robenami Falistymi Plus. Sąsiad położył marsylkę wiśniową Tondachu, która to firma ma takie sobie opinie na forum. A on ma ładną dachówkę i z daleka i bliska. Różnie można trafić, różnie... Niemieckie nie znaczy super dobre, VW Passaty, auta za ponad 100 tyś zł, a z jakością u nich raz dobrze, raz licho. Seaty i Skody bywa że lepiej montują.

Oczywiście, że jestem za tym żeby ze sprzedawcy i producenta wyciągnąć co się należy, bo to co jest na zdjęciach to skandal i tyle   :Evil:  . Durnowate wyjaśnienia to się na joemonster.com nadają   :Evil:  ! Pomysł, żeby napisać bezpośrednio do Niemiec jest bardzo dobry (raz tak zrobiłem z szwedzką lodówką, zareagowali w ciągu 24h). Dodałbym w kopii listu/e-maila niemieckie stowarzyszenie dekarzy (europejskie widzę że już zaatakowałaś, niemieckie to uderzenie na ich rynku, bardziej boli), niemieckie gazety budowlane ("foto-story aus Polen"), postraszył przekazaniem informacji na niemieckie fora budowlane np:http://www.bau.de/
http://www.bauexpertenforum.de/
http://forum.baubeteiligte.de/

----------


## [email protected]

> "foto-story aus Polen"


  :Lol:  Yea!!! Super...kusi mnie, by zmienic tytul watku  :Lol:  

*Yatza*, tak sie szczesliwie sklada, ze siedziba Miedzynarodowej Organizacji Dekarzy znajduje sie w Niemczech (w Marburgu), czyli mam dwa w jednym  :cool:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Do Adass to nie są żadne bajki o hurtownikach tylko fakty   :Wink2:   od opowiadania bajek są  ci którzy szykują się na wybory  :big grin:   ale niech Ci będzie wymyśliłam tę bajeczkę bo wątek spadał w dół  :cool:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

[email protected] nie masz za co przepraszać je też miałam na myśli podstawowe, powodzenia w walce z cwaniaczkami zarówno polskimi jak i faszystowskimi życzę, ale zdaję sobie sprawę że to trudna walka będzie, z grubej rury ich !!

----------


## coffee

:ohmy:  no nie mogę wyjść z szoku. co za historia... Aniu, doskonale sobie radzisz. Informuj nas na bieżąco o efektach. Ja na temat swojej budowy wiele jeszcze nie wiem, ale jedno wiem na pewno: CREATON? Nie, dziękuję.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Nie myślcie sobie że tylko Creaton tak ma   :Wink2:   znam podobne przypadki takich firm jak Roben, Pfleiderer, Tondach, IBF,Euronit , Cerabud Krotoszyn czy choćby Braas , nie chodzi mi tu jednak o załatwianie reklamacji tylko na zwrócenie uwagi że trzeba mieć oczy dookoła głowy bo niemal każdy producent ma jakąś wpadkę na sumieniu. Bądżcie czujni  :big grin:

----------


## Tadeusz R

Dzień dobry

Na stronie http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org....php?story=417
wytłumaczono bardzo dobrze różnicę między gwarancją a tzw. rękojmią. Jak wynika z interpretacji Federacji Konsumentów , jeśli mamy gwarancję to zawsze zwracamy się tylko do tego kto ją podpisał czyli do gwaranta ( to może być sprzedawca albo producent, w zach. Europie-jeśli producent już nie istnieje-do ubezpieczyciela gwarancji np. banku). W przypadku rękojmi zawsze do sprzedawcy.W tym przypadku można się powołać na nawet słowne obietnice sprzedawcy -czasami sprzedawca obiecuje "złote góry" w rodzaju
dachówka znacznie lepsza od innych, wodoszczelna angoba (fakt autentyczny)
itd..Ponadto sprzedawcapokazuje dachówki na stojaku reklamowym i dahówki o takim wyglądzie jake sa na nim powinny być sprzedawane! W tym przypadku sprzedawca jest przegrany, a producent sprzedał mu dachówki zgodne jedynie z normą PN EN 1304 co jest zawsze zaznaczone na każdej etykiecie załączonej do palety, a obietnice sprzedawcy znacznie wybiegają poza tą normę. W przypadku pokazanym na zdjęciach
powalczyłbym ze sprzedawcą. Producent sprzedał sprzedawcy dachówki
o powierzchni jak na zdjęciach w 99% jako 2 gatunek, i nie jest w stanie kontrolować co dalej robi sprzedawca- i nie ma takiego wymogu prawnego.
Ten 1% to wpadka jaka się zdarza każdemu producentowi , który produkuje
miliony sztuk dachówek. Tłumaczenie Creatona o dystansie 6-10 m jest 
ogólnie słuszne  i tak się ocenia jakość powierzchni dachówek. Tylko nie dotyczy tego przypadku, takie wady jak na zdjęciach są widoczne z tej odległości. Ponadto nierówności powierzchni będą w przyszłości miejscami koncentracji brudu i ewentualnie "zieleniny, a zły efekt wizualny powierzchni
dachu będzie się pogłębiał, a dobre własności fizyczne i geometryczne takich dachówek mogą nie równoważyć tzw.dys komfortu psychicznego konsumenta
(wbrew pozorom ważny argument w sądzie w przypadku procesu między sprzedawcą a konsumentem).
Pozdrawiam
Tadeusz

----------


## [email protected]

Panie Tadeuszu, po zapoznaniu sie z norma 1304 stwierdzilam, ze rzeczywiscie -> kierujac sie li tylko wymaganiami przedstawionymi tam, nie mozna tym dachowkom nic zarzucic   :Wink2:  - właściwości geometryczne, fizyczne i mechaniczne, odpornosc na oddzialywanie ognia itd musza byc zgodne z norma, w innym przypadku producent nie mialby prawa wprowadzic produktu na nasz rynek.

To, co Pan opisal w drugiej czesci postu - o zbieraniu sie brudu i tym samym podkresleniu wizualnych odchylen produktu, a takze zwiekszeniu prawdopodobienstwa zarastaniem opisalam w moim liście, który wyslalam wraz z dachówka do Autenried. Czekam na odpowiedz z ich strony. 

Bardzo sie cieszę z tego, co napisal Pan w ostatnim zdaniu. Nie zdawalam sobie sprawy, ze rzeczy tak trudno mierzalne takze maja znaczenie dla sadu  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

Ps. Serdecznie dziekuje Wam wszystkim za opinie, za wyrazy wsparcia kierowane tu i na PW. To dodaje sil. Mam tyle stresu, ze w pierwszym tygodniu sprawy z dachowka schudlam 2kg  :sad:  no i niestety musze zafarbowac wlosy - wiadomo, ze kiedys musial byc ten pierwszy raz - ale ostatnio tyle sie siwulców sypnelo, ze hej.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Jeżeli jesteś wielbicielem nauk ścisłych, a w szczgólności matematyki, dachowka z odciśniętą sinusoidą będzie prawdziwą gratka...
> 
> 
> no cóż, bo to jest creaton przeznaczony z góry na rynek polski..... ze specjalnej linii produkcyjnej produkującej tylko dla nas....... 
> Polacy kupią wszystko, nawet po wyższej cenie niż w reszcie UE......


Ale nie zawsze tak jest.
Sam na własnej skórze doświadczyłem tego przy zakupie pustaków Wienerbergera.   :Evil:  
Dostałem część dostawy z fabryki z Polski i część z fabryki w Czechach (cihlowy system).
Ta czeska była równa, elegancko wypalona i niepopękana.   :Lol:  
Natomiast ta z polskiej fabryki niestety była dużo gorszej jakości.  :Evil:  
Zupełnie jasna, krzywa,popękana i nie trzymała wymiarów.  :Evil:  
Oczywiście oddałem ten szajs z powrotem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Producent sprzedał sprzedawcy dachówki
> o powierzchni jak na zdjęciach w 99% jako 2 gatunek ...


Osobiście jestem przekonany, że jest dokładnie tak, a sprzedawca sprzedał to jako 1 gatunek. Gdyby udało się sprawdzić zamówienie hurtowni wszystko byłoby jasne. Skoro hurtownia jest w porządku powinna taki dokument udostępnić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BOHO

czekamy na rozwój wypadków! jak rozwija się historia ?

----------


## Bikerus

A ja miałem w przyszłym tygodniu wysyłać o wycenę dachu przez CREATONA.
No ale sobie odpuszczę - nie będę płacił dużej forsy za taki bubel i takie traktowanie klienta.

----------


## matrasza

[email protected] !!! czemu nic nie piszesz?  :ohmy:  
jak było kiepsko to wrzało, a teraz?   ..... czyżby jakiś zwrot ku lepszemu?  :cool:  
czekamy na relację

----------


## [email protected]

> ..teraz sa raczej niewielkie nadzieje na to, ze Creaton zmieni zdanie, no chyba, ze po obejrzeniu nie zdjecia, a oryginału (wyslalam im 1 sztuke wadliwej dachowki w zeszlym tygodniu) stanie sie cud  .


I stał się CUD!!!!!
Prawdę mówiąc nie mogę w to cały czas uwierzyć  :ohmy:  ....
Kiedyś ktoś napisal, ze taka potyczka z creatonem, to jak kopanie sie z koniem  :cool:  ale chciałam uniknac sprawy w sadzie (pewnie ciagneloby sie to ze dwa lata), koniecznosci zakupu po raz drugi pokrycia dachu (kolejne 20tys) i najwazniejsze - bylam zdeterminowana, by walczyc o swoje prawa  :big grin:  

Wczoraj - po kolejnej interwencji telefonicznej w centrali (kontakt telefiniczny mial miejsce srednio 2-3 razy w tyg) (nie u Pana Urbanczyka) otrzymalam maila z informacja, ze firma creaton wymieni mi cala partie materialu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Juhuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nigdy nie odpowiedzieli na pytanie czy jest to I czy II gat. A byli mocno przyciskani do sciany. Chyba juz mieli dosyc tej muchy brzeczacej kolo ucha...  :Lol:  

Kurcze...i po co to wszystko bylo  :sad:  tyle nerwow...co im zalezalo wymienic od razu te 10 palet. Dopiero w trzecim pismie kierownym w mojej sprawie uznano reklamacje...

Prawde mowiac uwierze, gdy zobacze u siebie na placu dachowki...dobre dachowki  :Lol:  
Na poczatku pazdziernika wraca ze Szwecji moja ekipa, ktora wyjechala tam na miesiac po tym, jak okazalo sie, ze u mnie nie czego klasc. 


Jedno jest pewne:

*To forum ma w sobie moc!!!* serdecznie Wam dziekuje za WSZYSTKO. Szczegolne podziekowania kieruje do Pana Andrzeja Wilhelmiego, ktory jest najlepszym doradca nie tylko na forum  :big grin:  ...to co pisaliscie bylo naprawde duzym wsparciem, szczegolnie ze nie od wszystkich z najblizszej rodziny otrzymywalam wyrazy poparcia dla mojej walki "o swoje". 
Bardzo Wam Dziekuje. 

ps. Zdam relacje z przyjazdu nowej dachowki. Mam nadzieje, e nastapi to niebawem...  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał Tadeusz R
> 
> ... Producent sprzedał sprzedawcy dachówki
> o powierzchni jak na zdjęciach w 99% jako 2 gatunek ...
> 
> 
> Osobiście jestem przekonany, że jest dokładnie tak, a sprzedawca sprzedał to jako 1 gatunek. Gdyby udało się sprawdzić zamówienie hurtowni wszystko byłoby jasne. Skoro hurtownia jest w porządku powinna taki dokument udostępnić. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju, w miedzyczasie bylam w paru hurtowniach z pokryciami dachow. Interesowalam sie mozliwoscia zdobycia faktur czy WZ-tek - Firma dachplus Bis kupila material za posrednictwem firmy MAŃK z Plochocinskiej. Gdzies musi byc slad. W jednym ze skladow otrzymala info, ze to mi nic nie da, bo moga mi pokazac "nieprawdziwe" WuZetki  :ohmy:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## matam

Gratulacje [email protected]
Sledzilem z niepokojem ten watek gdyz chcemy wybrac identyczne dachowki i ten sam kolor. Aby teraz juz nie pojawily sie zadne problemy.
Jak arobisz dach to pochwal sie jak wyglada.

----------


## odaro

[email protected] gratulacje cieszę się razem z Tobą   :Lol:  

A jak już masz takie wejścia w centrali to może napisz maila w imieniu nas wszystkich (czyli licznego bardzo opiniotwórczego forum) i innych potencjalnych klientów Creatona jak mają postępować w podobnych przypadkach. 

Być może presja tego typu spowoduje że Creaton zacznie poważnie traktować polski rynek.  

Wiem że masz tego dość ale teraz jesteś na fali   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Panie Andrzeju, w miedzyczasie bylam w paru hurtowniach z pokryciami dachow. Interesowalam sie mozliwoscia zdobycia faktur czy WZ-tek - Firma dachplus Bis kupila material za posrednictwem firmy MAŃK z Plochocinskiej. Gdzies musi byc slad. W jednym ze skladow otrzymala info, ze to mi nic nie da, bo moga mi pokazac "nieprawdziwe" WuZetki  
> Pozdrawiam


Jest to kolejna nauczka aby nie kupować z drugiej, trzeciej ręki tylko w renomowanej hurtowni a najlepiej u bezpośredniego importera. 
Jest mi niezmiernie miło, że choć w małym stopniu moje uwagi były pomocne, bo moim zdaniem sama sobie zawdzięczasz pozytywne załatwienie tej sprawy. A swoją drogą należą się Creatonowi podziękowania za tak eleganckie załatwienie sprawy bo nie do końca  jestem przekonany o winie tej firmy. Wczoraj otrzymałem dachówkę Creatona na aktualnie realizowany dach i materiał jest bez zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jest to kolejna nauczka aby nie kupować z drugiej, trzeciej ręki tylko w renomowanej hurtowni a najlepiej u bezpośredniego importera.


Bylam swięcie przekonana, ze kupuje bez posrednika. Przy skladaniu zamowienia otrzymalam info, ze place, a zamowienie i pieniadze sa wysylane do Niemiec, po czym przyjezdza dachowka. Tę posredniczaca firme Mańk "wyczailam" dopiero w odpowiedzi Creatona na pierwsza reklamacje zgloszona do Centrali przez sprzedawce (Dachplus-Bis). 




> A swoją drogą należą się Creatonowi podziękowania za tak eleganckie załatwienie sprawy bo nie do końca  jestem przekonany o winie tej firmy.


Ja tez, choc z drugiej strony taki produkt nie powinien miec prawa opuszczac zakladu produkcyjnego...z dbalosci o dobre imie firmy. Wydaje mi sie, ze predzej czy pozniej taki produkt wroci jak bumerang i uderzy w firme.

Acha, od osoby, ktora rozpatrywala nasza sprawe w Niemczech uslyszalam jedna konkretna opinie - pewnym jest, ze obsluga klienta w Polsce (przez przedstawicieli Creatona) stoi na niskim poziomie. Ciekawe, czy beda z tym cos robili  :Confused:  

*Odaro* - uwierz, ze na razie gdy mysle o prefiksie 049 to mnie dalej skreca  :Lol:  

*Matam* - teraz sytuacja na runku sie troche uspokoila. Gdy poszukiwalam teraz kolejnego dostawcy dachowki znalazlam firme, ktora pobiera zaledwie 15% wartosci dachowki i - najwazniejsze - gdy dachowka przyjedzie do nich na plac, mozna przyjechac, obejrzec i w razie jakichkolwiek watpliwosci co do jakosci zrezygnowac z zamowienia, otrzymujac zwrot gotowki.

----------


## matam

> Andrzej Wilhelmi napisał:
> 
> Jest to kolejna nauczka aby nie kupować z drugiej, trzeciej ręki tylko w renomowanej hurtowni a najlepiej u bezpośredniego importera.


Hmm a moze ktos powiedziec kto jest importerem creatona ??

----------


## raffran

Nie wiem,czy jest taki jeden,czy dwoch konkretnych importerow.
My kupowalilsmy creatona w Ambicie i z tego co wiem to transport z Niemiec przychodzil bezposrednio do nich,wiec czy sa oni importerem???
Nie wszystkie skaldy,hurtownie maja podpisana umowe z Creatonem.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

I wyszło na moje, że niema w tym winy producenta tylko cwaniaczka-polaczka czyli hurtownika który chce nas ze skóry obedrzeć oferując towar pozaklasowy jako I gat. Strzeżcie się cwaniaków!

----------


## Alkman

Gratulacje!!! jesteś jeszcze bardziej zawzięta niż ja   :cool:  

Troszke odchodząc od tematu powiem w skrócie, że ja mam za sobą walkę z Xellą o dostawę materiałów na budowę. Hurtownia obiecała towar po 6 tyg., a tu po dwóch miesiącach przywieźli  tylko..... część materiałów i to tylko na ściany zew. Zgodnie z ich dewizą, że ma być szybko to firma mi w ciagu kilku dni wymurowała towar (niecałe 3 ściany zew.) i czekałam. Wiedząc, że w hurtowni nie wykopią towaru (bo i skąd?) kontaktowałam się najpierw z panią z infolinii, przedstawicielem handlowym, dyrektorem regionalnym a jak i to nie pomogło (bo mają duże zapotrzebowanie i nie wyrabiają się z produkcją i mam czekać) to napisałam do prezesa firmy. Odzew był natychmiastowy.
Później okazało się, że towar mam po wyższej cenie, (bo hurtownie mają umowę, że obowiązuje cena z dnia wyjadu towaru z magazynu, a międzyczasie były 2 podwyżki), napisałam prośbę o rabat i...dostałam. Tak więc uważam, że czasami kontrahenci są olewani a indywidualnie można cos osiągnąć i tak jest w naszym przypadku.

*iwonaszczytno* na pewno po części masz rację, ale uważam że często jest tak, że  osoba która rozpatruje reklamację najpierw ją odrzuca bo tak jej każą, później tę reklamację uznaje, bo jak skarga idzie wyżej to przełożony tej osoby musi sie wytłumaczyć dlaczego taką podjął decyzję i pali głupa.




> Nie wiem,czy jest taki jeden,czy dwoch konkretnych importerow.
> My kupowalilsmy creatona w Ambicie i z tego co wiem to transport z Niemiec przychodzil bezposrednio do nich,wiec czy sa oni importerem???
> Nie wszystkie skaldy,hurtownie maja podpisana umowe z Creatonem.


Dokładnie. To, że transport przychodzi do hurtowni bezpośrednio od producenta nie oznacza, że jest ona bezpośrednim importerem. W naszych przepisach są takie transakcje, nad którymi głowi się nie jeden księgowy   :big grin:  - są to transakcje trójstronne i wielostronne np. firma A sprzedaje towar firmie B, która sprzedaje z kolei fimie C a transport jedzie bezposrednio z firmy A do C. ( heheh firma B nawet nie widzi towaru)

Ale się rozpisałam, a miało byc krótko...

----------


## dzabij

Witam.

Nie chce pisać o Creatonie, ale o obsłudze reklamacyjnej jako takiej. Moja żona jest związana z serwisem w pewnej firmie więc tematy obsługi gwarancyjnej / reklamacyjnej mam na codzień o 19 przy kolacji  :Confused:  . Na podstawie jej opowieści mogę doradzić wszystkim na przyszłość :

- nigdy się nie poddawać. Trzeba iść na tzw. zmęczenie materiału. Wszyscy liczą na to że klient machnie ręką i sobie odpuści. Nie wolno, trzeba nękać i kąsać !
- atakować sprzedawcę i producenta / importera jednocześnie. Sprzedawca atakuje wtedy swoim kanałem producenta / importera i nasz "głos" jest dwa razy silniejszy (sprzedawca objedzie prawdopodobnie przy pierwszej możliwej okazji handlowca, ten poskarży się dyrektorowi sprzedaży a ten będzie pyszczył na dział reklamacji, szczególnie gdy "Target" zagrożony. Inna sprawa że w tym roku w budowlance wszystkie "Target'y" mocno przekroczone)
- być przygotowanym do rozmowy, wytaczać mocne argumenty, sypać z rękawa przepisami. Krzyk i tzw. opierdol nie wskazany bo wywołuje agresję z drugiej strony i zaczyna się pyskówka, która do niczego nie prowadzi.
- pamiętajmy że prawie żadna firma nie chce pakować się proces sądowy (czas = pieniądze) ! Jeżeli jesteśmy pewni swojego to można postraszyć sądem, często skutkuje. Ale tu trzeba mieć naprawdę mocne argumenty !!!
- można próbować postraszyć nagłośnieniem sprawy, albo to poprostu zrobić (np. rubryka "Interwencje" w Auto Świecie; bardzo podobają mi się wyjaśnienia działów PR  :Smile: ) 

[email protected] rozegrała sprawę po mistrzowsku, wszystkie elementy walki zastosowane i jest pozytywny efekt   :big grin:

----------


## Kacperski1

bardzo łatwo sprawdzic ,która hurtownia jest bezpośrednim importerem Creatona:
1.Zadzwonic do przedstawiciela danego regionu( są na stronie Creatona) - on poda takie firmy.
2.Swoim importerom Creaton dał program do wycen, zamówień itd.jak tego hurtownik nie ma to nie jest bezpośrednim dealerem Creatona.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzin

[email protected], rozpoczynając czytanie wątku, chciałem szybko doradzić Ci, żebyś olała hurtownika i pisała albo do polskiego importera, albo do centrali w Niemczech. Zasypywała ich mailami, faksami, telefonami. Dobrze, że doczytałem do końca, bo bym się lekko ośmieszył   :Wink2:  

P.s. Zajmuję się reklamacjami w polskim przedstawicielstwie pewnego znanego niemieckiego producenta czegoś tam. Nie są to materiały budowlane. Sposób "na uperdliwość" jest jednym z najlepszych. Jesteś tego dobrym przykładem.

----------


## Rob1972

Witam Wszystkich

Tak ostatnio poczytałem sobie ten Temat i o dziwo Ja tez już mam problem z Creatonem,a mianowicie

Niedawno zakupiłem dachówkę Pfleiderer kompletny dach (230m2),model TERRA VIVA - Pfleiderer schiefer glazurowany
  Oczywiście wpłaciłem zadatek i czekałem 2 tygodnie .Kiedy pojawiła sie na budowie z  ciekawości rozpakowałem paletę i zobaczyłem taki mały FANT







 3-4 sztuki pod pachę i wale do składu w celu wyjaśnienia co jest grane,dlaczego to tak wygląda,??? Na zapytanie czy jest tak w  większości dachówek odpowiedz była jasna "*wszystkie poza pierwsza z każdej paczk*i"
No to lu robie fotki wysyłam do składu ,pojawia sie przedstawiciel Creatona robi fotki i teraz sprawa leci już normalnym tokiem reklamacji.Dostaje odpowiedz ze dachówka jest OK i ze nie mam podstawy do reklamacji bo takie uszkodzenia występują w cyklu produkcji,wypalaniu i transporcie.  :ohmy: . I tu już mam problem czas leci a ja nie mam dachówki na dachu.Jedyny plus to ze nie zapłacilem za dachówkę jako taką tylko za dodatki ,rynny,okna i takie tam pierdoły.Problem ma skład bo zapłacił już za tą dachówkę. Jutro jadę do składu w celu jakiegoś wyjścia z tego impasu,jedno jest pewne za taka dachówkę nie zapłacę grosza
 Zamawiałem produkt I gatunku a nie 2 czy 3

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To jakiś totalny tuman redagował tę odpowiedź bo w cyklu produkcyjnym takie uszkodzenia nie powstają! Dachówki nie są wypalane w paczkach! Te uszkodzenia mogą świadczyć o złej jakości powłoki. Dachówki są pakowane po jej wypaleniu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tadeusz R

Przyczyna uszkodzeń jak na zdjęciach jest następująca: za luźno związane taśmą paczki dachówek - jest to  końcowy etap produkcji. W czasie transportu dachówki ocierają się jedna o drugą, a efekt widoczny jest na zdjęciach.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> Przyczyna uszkodzeń jak na zdjęciach jest następująca: za luźno związane taśmą paczki dachówek - jest to  końcowy etap produkcji. W czasie transportu dachówki ocierają się jedna o drugą, a efekt widoczny jest na zdjęciach.


I napewno nie dyskwalifikuje to produktu jako towar pełnowartościowy   :Wink2:   reklamacja będzie odrzucona

----------


## Kane66

amen, takie otarcia to "standard" i nie spotkalem sie z tym by ktos cos za nie wywalczyl poza ewentualnym drobniutkim upustem (jeden znajomy, akurat dachowka Brass).

----------


## kroyena

Po Waszych postach widać, że Niemcy pozbywają sięwybrakowanego towaru do Polski.

A skoro tak to zachecam do zainteresowania sprawą 
Europejskiego Centrum Konsumenckiego
przy Urzędzie Ochrony Konkurencji i Konsumentów
Pl. Powstańców Warszawy 1
00-950 Warszawa

http://www.konsument.gov.pl/
[email protected]

Europejskie Centrum Konsumenckie jest członkiem Europejskiej Sicie Konsumenckiej i zajmuje się obsługą reklamacji transgranicznych.

Ciekawe co zrobią Niemcy jak w statystykach wyskoczy im Creaton na arenie międzynarodowej. Naprawdę polecam.

----------


## kroyena

Federacja Konsumentów i Rzecznicy to poziom lokalny.

A tu reklamacja jest transgraniczna wewąrz Unii.
Takie reklamacje obywaja się w sposób następujący:
1) poszkodowany składa skargę do ECK,
2) ECK po zaznajomieniu się ze sprawą przekazuje do odpowiednika we właściwym kraju Unii wraz z obsługą prawna i językową,
3) ECK prowadzi sprawę do końca.

Jeżeli na dachówkach [email protected] było że to prima sort, to taka sprawa potoczyłaby się znacznie krócej i z odszkodowaniem, przecież dziewczyna poniosła realne straty związane z opóźnieniem w budowie. Creaton z punktu widzenia prawa i tak się wyłgał. Z tego co zapodał Rob widać, że nie rezygnuje z traktowania Polski jako KulturKampfu usw. usv.
Dlatego naprawdę zapraszam do ECK, i żądać dodatkowych odszkodowań za opóźnienie w budowie, na biednego nie trafiło. Jak chcą się bawić z Polaczkami to proszę b. ale niech ich też zaboli.

PS 1. Swoją drogą jeżeli nie podpisałąś [email protected] jakiegoś oświadczenia, że zrzekasz sieroszczeń to zadzwoń do ECK z zapytaniem czy możesz dochodzić odszkodowania. W niemieckim prawie konsumenckim na pewną są jakieś podobne do naszego zapisy w końcu harmonizowaliśmy prawa konsumenckie do poziomu UE. A uznanie reklamacji w naszym znowelizowanym prawie oznacza zwrot wszelkich realnych kosztów poniesionych w wyniku dostarczenia towaru niezgodnego z zamówieniem. Warto spróbować, przy budowie liczy się każdy grosz, a odszkodowania z tego co pamietam nie są przychodem więc nie podlegają opodatkowaniu.  :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:  

PS 2. Jednym słowem staropolskie bij Krzyżaka.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> ..... Jednym słowem staropolskie bij Krzyżaka.


No no no, bez takich mi tutaj.... Krzyżak to niekoniecznie Niemiec  :Wink2:  

Moim skromnym zdaniem wina leży po stronie transportu od wytwórcy na budowe (nie lubie pośredników, są bezproduktywni  :Wink2:  )

----------


## kroyena

Towar przewidywany do transportu powinien być odpowiednio zapakowany przez producenta.
Jeżeli taśmy są Creatona to wina Creatona, firma odpowiada za niewłaściwe opakowanie towaru na czas transportu.
Może być też druga opcja, że towar z reklamacji dostał pośrednik i taśmy nie są oryginalne, a skierowany do Roba towar jest towarem odesłanym po reklamacji. Wtedy gostek, który obsługiwał reklamację w danym regionie musiał go widzieć już na oczy i łże jak pies.

PS. Podtrzymuję swoją opinię o biciu.   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## kroyena

Dodatek do bicia.

Nalezy to czynić z miłością, żeby mogło pełnić rolę wychowawczą. 

Jak wiadomo przewiezienie trefnego towaru do następnego jelenia kosztuje mniej niż wysyłka do kruszarki, podesłanie nowego towaru i odszkodowanie.

Dlatego [email protected] jeżeli można prosić, koleżenkę, to poprosiłbym o zażądanie wydania przez Creatona dokumentu utylizacji.   :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:   Albo o przekazanie informacji do Urzędu Marszałkowskiego, że taka ilość towaru została uznana za odpad i prośbę o wyjaśnienie pisemne poparte odpowiednimi dokumentami, co się z tym odpadem stało. W przeciwnym razie obarczam koleżankę odpowiedzialnością, za to, że nierozformowane jednostki paletowe poszły na zasadzie gry w Czarnego Piotrusia na inną budowę.

To samo zalecam pozostałym, których nabito w butelczynę.
Ludziska przestańta bawić się w łańcuszek.  :Evil:  

Unici sami dali nam narzędzia zmieniając nasze prawo. Takie pismo do UM kosztuje tyle co list, dajmy na to polecony.

A co! Jak Creaton wprowadza nam na rynek śmieci to niech płaci za ich utylizację.  :Evil:   :cool:   :Evil:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> amen, takie otarcia to "standard" i nie spotkalem sie z tym by ktos cos za nie wywalczyl poza ewentualnym drobniutkim upustem (jeden znajomy, akurat dachowka Brass).


No wiesz, kupować taki "ekskluzywny" materiał na pokrycie dachu i od razu z góry przyjmować, że musi być porysowany, odrapany ?  :smile:

----------


## Tadeusz R

Proponuję skorzystać z prawa  tj. tzw. "ustawy konsumenckiej"i skierować reklamację do sprzedawcy, który nie może reklamujęcego przekierować na producenta lub motywować swoją odpowiedź stanowiskiem wytwórcy:
1/dostarczono dachówki odrapane niezgodne z okazanymi u sprzedawcy wzorcami: stojaki reklamowe, pojedyncze dachówki ,wystawa9dobrze jest mieć zdjęcia)
2/ jeśli sprzedawca posługiwał się prospektami producenta , a w nich dachówki były bez zadrapań, to taki towar miał dostarczyć.
3/Sprzedawca jest zobowiązany sprawdzać dostarczony towar-czy jest zgodny z obietnicami producenta zgodnie z wzorcami, prospektami, reklamą w mediach itd. anie tylko obracać "papierami"
3/ jak już pisałem przy innej okazji można powołać się na tzw. dyskomfort psychiczny: wiele lat ciężar psychiczny złego zakupu i poczucia bycia oszukanym,mam nad głową coś innego niż mi obiecano, boję się o skutki techniczne po wielu latach, wstyd przed sąsiadami (oni mają nie poobcierane dachówki) itd.itp..
4/Powoływanie się sprzedawcy na konieczne i zawsze występujące otarcia w czasie transportu tu nie są zasadne. Jak wynika z literatury w tym zakresie w Polsce ten temat nie był szerzej omawiany. W literaturze niemieckiej nie podaje się maksymalnych wymiarów otarć, ale jak wynika z załączanych rysunków są one niewielkie i znacznie mniejsze od innych dopuszczalnych ubytków czy uszkodzeń powierzchni (dla nich maksymalny wymiar wynosi przeważnie 7 mm). Warunki dostawy jakie otrzymuje sprzedawca (często na odwrocie faktury czy dowodu dostawy- nie są okazywane do zapoznania się klientowi prywatnemu). 
5/Skorzystać koniecznie z rzecznika konsumenta- jest w każdym urzędzie gminy czy miasta i to nic nie kosztuje.
Najważniejsze: nie dać się wplątać w spór z producentem! Walczyć tylko ze sprzedawcą. Włóczenie producenta po krajowych i obcych mediach nic nie da. Ma on za sobą duże pieniądze na procesy (również o zmiesławienie), a swoje racje może łatwo uzasadnić , bo przy odrobinie dobrej woli dachówki odpowiadają normom i warunkom dostawy jakie przedstawił sprzedawcy w chwili zakupu przez niego dachówek. To sprzedawca ma dostarczyć towar jaki obiecał, używając wzorców, prospektów, ustnego nakłaniania itd.

----------


## BOHO

> Dodatek do bicia.
> 
> Nalezy to czynić z miłością, żeby mogło pełnić rolę wychowawczą. 
> 
> Jak wiadomo przewiezienie trefnego towaru do następnego jelenia kosztuje mniej niż wysyłka do kruszarki, podesłanie nowego towaru i odszkodowanie.
> 
> Dlatego [email protected] jeżeli można prosić, koleżenkę, to poprosiłbym o zażądanie wydania przez Creatona dokumentu utylizacji.


nie wydaje mi się, aby mieli taki obowiązek.....

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> amen, takie otarcia to "standard" i nie spotkalem sie z tym by ktos cos za nie wywalczyl poza ewentualnym drobniutkim upustem (jeden znajomy, akurat dachowka Brass).


Akurat Braas wziął się teraz na sposób i maluje spody dachówek  takim bursztynowym mazidłem (coś jakby klej do przyklejania metek na pocztowe paczki) i muszę przyznać że doskonale zdaje to egzamin, rys żadnych niema (cisar)  :big grin:   inni nawet ceramiczni także powinni nad tym popracować

----------


## Kane66

nie zwrocilem uwagi, ja mam brassa jeszcze nie polozonego, lezy na działce. Rys brak, jest pare obtarć na rogach dachówki bocznej, białych, niewielkich - afery z tego powodu robił nie będę. natomiast jesli jest tak jak mowisz i cos w tej kwesti Brass robi - to sie chwali że dbają o klientów.

----------


## szwol

Witam w klubie !!! 
Też się pokusiłem na CREATONA. Dachówka karpiówka - brązowa angoba. Wysłałem dokumentację do niby-specjalisty CREATONA, który wyliczył ilości dachówki. Dachówka miała być przywieziona za miesiąc od zamówienia. Spoko. Pasowało, bo się dopiero konstrukcja robiła. Dachówkę przywieżli na czas. SUPER  :Smile: . Ale na tym koniec. Okazało się, że 30% dachówki podstawowej było krzywe. Zgłosiliśmy do CREATONA, a przebierając dachówki dach nabierał kształtów. Minęły 2 tygodnie i nikt nie przyjechał. Telefony, maile, faxy, w końcu odezwała się pani Przedstawiciel na Wielkopolskę. Przyjechała i stwierdziła, że skoro zaczęłem kłaść dach to ona nie potrzebnie przyjechała. Złożyłem jej roszczenie na ręce - rabat 30% za złą jakość na podstawie przepisów o rękojmi. A te krzywulce zaczeliśmy ciąć na końcówki koszów etc. W trakcie okazało się, że dachówki podstawowej jest o 2 palety za dużo, a zabrakło kilku dachówek krańcowych. Te dwie palety co zostaną to te największe krzywole - będę chciał je zwrócić. A domówieniem zrobiła się jazda. Nikt w Polsce ich nie ma na stanie. Zamówienie i czekamy. Dachówki miały dojechać za tydzień. Potem zaczeło się zwodzenie - samochód jest w Czechach, już na granicy, zbliża się do Poznania i z tygodnia zrobiły się 3. W końcu dachówka się zjawiła. Dostawa na budowę - SUPER. Tylko dlaczego przywieżli czerwoną, jak cały dach jest brązowy i ja zamawiałem brązową. A zamówienia pilnowała specjalistka CREATONA na Wielkopolskę. Teraz mam niedokończony dach, uzupełnione braki dachówki w czerwieni i dwie palety krzywólców nadto. Nie wiem co dalej robić. Muszę wypić piwko i pomyśleć. Ale OSTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH - OMIJAĆ CREATONA BARDZO SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dla równowagi czuję się w obowiązku przekazać, że aktualnie kryję karpiówką Creatona miedziana angoba. Na jedenaście otworzonych palet (połowa) cztery pęknięte dachówki pozostałe kształt i powłoka bez zarzutu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

Widze, ze pod moja nieobecnosc watek pączkuje o nowych "szczesliwych" wlascicieli  :sad:  ... u mnie jak ponizej:


*Smutny koniec spektaklu żenady i arogancji* _performed by Creaton_  :Wink2:  

Chyba mało kto spodziewał się takiego finału.
Małe przypomnienie - 25 września otrzymałam informację z centrali Creatona, iż firma wymieni mi cała partię wadliwego materiału – miedzianej kera-pfanne. Po prawie dwóch tygodniach wypełnionych próbami skontaktowania się z przedstawicielem f-my Creaton w celu ustalenia szczegółów wymiany, pod osłoną gęstej jak mleko mgły, wywieziono nasze wadliwe dachówki, których reklamację uznano dopiero za trzecim podejściem.
4 październik, 7.30 rano, pobliskie Centrum Zdrowia Dziecka budzi się do życia



a hds z firmy Mańk ładuje jedna po drugiej 10 palet uszkodzonych dachówek.





Potem mija kolejnych 8 dni. Zero informacji, kiedy otrzymamy towar. Nie mamy ani kasy, ani materiału. Lada dzień minie termin, w którym musimy przykryć nasza folie (dorken maxx – może leżeć bez pokrycia 11 tyg.). Przedstawiciel firmy Creaton nie odbiera telefonów. Tylko te z pożyczonych aparatów. 
11 października przyjeżdża wreszcie dachówka, która obiecano w Creatonie. Jednak okazuje się, że interpretacja odpowiedzi z creatona, iż „wymienią całą partię materiału” może być zupełnie inna, niż normalny człowiek mógłby się spodziewać... 
Tknięta przeczuciem nie pozwalam panu rozładować palet. Proszę o opuszczenie boków hds-u i nie wierze własnym oczom – w sezonie jesiennym Creaton wprowadził nowe wzory na dachówkach!!!!!!!!!



Tylko teraz pojechali na maksa i każda dachówka ma zagłębienie. Odsyłam transport z powrotem.
Ku mojemu zdziwieniu przedstawiciel Creatona tym razem odbiera telefon. Otrzymuje od niego informacje, która jest oficjalnym stanowiskiem firmy Creaton – jest to dachówka w pierwszym gatunku i teraz wszystkie kera-pfanne tak maja. Żądam zwrotu pieniędzy. Mam zwyczajnie dosyć po prawie 2 miesiącach nerwów i szarpaniny.
Gdy w czasie dyskusji z przedstawicielem Creatona spytałam się, dlaczego produkt, który otrzymałam znacznie odbiega wizualnie od tego, co prezentują na wystawach w składach z pokryciami dachów otrzymałam zupełnie nieprawdopodobną odpowiedź, która może być jednocześnie przestrogą dla wszystkich rozważających zakup – te dachówki na wystawkach są z 2003 roku i nie mają nic wspólnego z produktem obecnie produkowanym!  :Lol:  

Mam teraz tylko „mały” problem polegający na tym, ze założone są obróbki blacharskie w kolorze angobowanej miedzi creatona, zamocowane łaty pod wymiar kera-pfanne. Komin jest z cegły klinkierowej także w kolorze dopasowanym do tej miedzi…znaleźć produkt innej firmy, ktory odpowiadalby kolorystycznie i wymiarowo tej konkretnej dachowce to troche jak szukanie igły w stogu siana...  :sad:

----------


## Alkman

Szok, a ja myslałam, że to jest historia z happy endem   :ohmy:  

*[email protected]* trzymaj sie, bo potrzebujesz duuuuzo cierpliwości, kurdę teraz dla zasady bym z nimi walczyła, tylko, że czasami sił juz brak...

----------


## odaro

Czy to co jest na fotografii to napewno Kera Phane.

Coś mi tu nie pasuje.

----------


## [email protected]

*Alkman* - jestem chwilowo lekko podlamana, bo po moim sobotnim rekonesansie po skladach z pokryciami dachow wyglada na to, ze nie dopasuje koloru idealnie (z innej firmy)

*Odaro*, tak, to kera-phanne. Tylko zdziwilo mnie, ze transport, ktory musialam "wydusic" i "wymeczyc" - ten, ktory dojechal do mnie 11 pazdziernika - mial date produkcji 28 do 30 sierpien  :Confused:  (ponoc tir byl w firmie spedycyjnej 10 pazdziernika).

----------


## [email protected]

> Dlatego [email protected] jeżeli można prosić, koleżenkę, to poprosiłbym o zażądanie wydania przez Creatona dokumentu utylizacji.     
> 
>  W przeciwnym razie obarczam koleżankę odpowiedzialnością, za to, że nierozformowane jednostki paletowe poszły na zasadzie gry w Czarnego Piotrusia na inną budowę.


Kroyena, przeczytalam Twoje wypowiedzi, szczegolnie zaciekawila mnie ta o Europejskim Centrum Konsumenckim.
Jednak co do wypowiedzi powyzej obawiam sie, ze towar, ktory dostalam nie jest odpadem (patrzac na to przez pryzmat polskiej normy dotyczacej wymagan, jakie stawiane sa dachowkom ceramicznym. Te dachowki - i to jest niesamowite - spelniaja wszystkie zawarte tam wymagania) i wymaganie od nich dokumentu potwierdzajacego utylizacje nie przyniesie zadnego rezultatu.
Dlatego ja - jako konsument - moge sie opierac jedynie na przeslankach opisanych przez P.Tadeusza - produkt, ktory kupilam (jest teoretycznie - pelnowartosciowy kierujac sie norma polskiego komitety normalizacyjnego) jednak wizualnie odbiega od tego, co widzialam na wystawie w skladach budowlanych.

----------


## zlotko77

mój problem nie wynika z dachówki ale pomóżcie mi jak zaradzić z oknami które mają uszkodzone okleiny pisałam pismo do producenta gdyż sprzedawca umywał ręce oni tylko wysłali reklamację producent odmówił reklamacji gdyż brakującą okleinę można zamalować flamastrem paranoja co dzieje się w naszym kraju. Zarządałam od producenta zwrotu części gotówki oni znowu cicho. Sprzedawca dalej umywa ręcę. Doradcie co robić okna są dawno zamontowane wady zauważyłam w momencie zrywania folii ochronnych dzisiaj mam już tynki i parapety więc żadna wymiana nie wchodzi w grę. Jak czytałam posty to chyba muszę uderzyć do sprzedawcy a nie że on umywa ręcę

----------


## glowac

[email protected]
Spróbuj się skontaktować z Federacją Konsumentów - nie znam strony europejskiej federacji, ale nasza krajowa to http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl/
Więc skontaktuj się może z nimi. Jeżeli Kera Pfane którą kupiłaś ma się nijak do tego co Ci pokazano i co było na stanowiskach wystawowych to sprawa powinna być jasna. Wiem ze to czas, dodatkowe nerwy, itd. - ale warto, zawsze warto walczyć do końca.
Nie może tak być żeby nas rolowano tylko i wyłącznie dlatego że był bum budowlany i ludziom próbowano wszystko wciskać….
Jest to cholernie przykre.
Bardzo Ci współczuję.

Możesz wysłać oficjalnego maila do Creatona z Niemiec do centrali z nieznanej skrzynki i poproś ich o wymiary i specyfikację kilku rodzajów dachówek - to będzie dowód że model się zmienił a nik Cię nie poinformował - bo to widziałaś jest zupełnie czymś innym od tego co teraz masz.
W naszej krajowej Federacji możesz dostać namiary do ich niemieckiego odpowiednika - wiem że oni tam bardzo duży wpływ mają na producentów i sprzedawców -ale nie wiem czy wprowadzenie Ciebie w błąd leży po naszej stronie czy niemieckiej.
[email protected] - walcz bo warto.

----------


## glowac

[email protected], na stronie: http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org....php?story=318
są linki - do uokiku, do Europejskiej Federacji Konsumentów też.

----------


## JOKER_29

Jak się to czyta to włosy na głowie dęba stają.

*[email protected]* życzę Ci szybkiego i pozytywnego zakończenia - za taką chamówę jak odstawili to Ci powinni jeszcze cegłę na płot przywieźć   :smile:  

Ja ogólnie jestem opanowany facet ale, aż się boję co bym mógł zrobić takiemu przedstawicielowi - to się chyba nazywa zbrodnia w afekcie   :Lol:  i mam nadzieję, że za to jest wyrok w zawiasach   :cool:

----------


## Rob1972

Witam

Ja czesciowo dalem za wygrana,po otrzymaniu niegatywnej odpowiedzi na reklamacje odrzuciłem ja i ponownie otrzymałem identyczne pismo ze tak jest i tak sie dzieje w czasie produkcji dachówki   :Evil:  .Ludzie czekali aby kłaśc dach,zmiana dachówki na inna nie wchodziła w gre (dach przygotowany pod tą dachówkę)
staneło na rabacie od hurtowni w wysokości 1000 zł +500 od Creatona i Idioty z 3 litrami farby do poprawek jakie zasugerował Creaton.Teraz jestem w trakcie układania dachówek i jak zawsze Creaton nawala z farbą do poprawek ale to juz nie mój problem tylko tego co ma zamalowywać obtarcia

P.S A przedstawiciela Creatona Pana D. U. powiesił bym skur.... za jaja na kalenicy. Moze  jak ktoś mu mordę skuje to zmieni stosunek do inwestorów

----------


## Staszek budowniczy

Widzę iż dobrze zrobiłem biorąc tego nielubianego przez niektórych   :Wink2:   Robena.
Istnieje założony niedawno wątek gdzie nie ma żadnych złych uwag o Robenie. Widocznie wzięli sobie do serca uwagi z poprzednich lat  :big grin:

----------


## pa

Jakie udalo wam sie wytargowac ceny? Ja wlasnie sie zdecydowalem na Creaton'a - pomimo kilku postow o problemach z jakoscia

----------


## Raton

Podciągam temat bo takie tematy powinny byc zawsze na 1 stronie ku przestrodze.
Niech się wkoncu producenci nauczą traktować nas kupujących tak jak trzeba.
Zapewne przez ten post stracili masę klientów (minn. mnie) i ciekawe czy im się to opłacało  :Evil:  
Rada dla producentów - nauczcie się doceniać forum muratora!!!

----------


## wasiek

Ania, to co opisałaś to jest normalnie paranoja jakaś!!!!
A ja się martwię, bo czekam na brakującą dachówkę miedzianą angobowana  Robena. A to jest nic w porównaniu z Tobą. A może ta właśnie dachówka pasowałaby Ci? Chyba widziałas jak wygląda ona u mnie na dachu. Spróbuj ...może cos z tego wyjdzie..

----------


## Jola_K

sama wybralam kera pfanne miedz angoba, ale dach jest idealny
dodam ze zamawiany i zaliczkowany byl w ubieglym roku (produkcja listopad 2006), na dach trafily w sierpniu tego roku

a balam sie o jego jakosc potwornie, po tym jak kilka miesiecy temu sledzilam watek o "roznokolorowych" dachach, tym bardziej uwaznie przyjrzalam sie dachowkom gdy przyjechaly
obejrzalam je jeszcze na paletach
do tej pory, w roznym naswietleniu itp ogladam juz gotowy dach doszukujac sie nieprawidlowosci
ciesze sie ze mnie ominely takie problemy
nasz dach jest spory, ok 350m kw

aniu wspolczuje  :sad: 
duzo sil zycze
pozdrawiam

----------


## matrasza

Boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz !!!!
...dalej nie komentuję, bo szkoda mi nerwów  :Evil:   :Mad:   :cry:   :sad:

----------


## cze

A propos dzialania hurtownika:
my zamowilismy kerra pfane w sierpniu i dostalismy we wrzesniu w idealnym stanie. Poniewaz zabraklo nam na polac jednej lukarny - zamowilismy dodatkowo jedna palete (dostalismy 3 dni temu). Lektura tego watku sprawila, ze czekalismy '' z niecierpliwoscia'' co przyjedzie. Przed dostawa na budowe i zaplata - pojechalismy do hurtowni sprawdzic w jakim stanie sa te dachowki (czego - o my naiwni -nie zrobilismy za pierwszym razem). Jak poprzednio dachowka byla OK. Pan z hurtowni byl zdziwiony i jakby lekko urazony, ze sprawdzamy jak wyglada _ta_ dostawa. Powiedzial, ze gdyby cos bylo nie tak, to oni odeslali by do producenta i nigdy by nie przyslali czegos takiego na budowe. Czyli hurtownia moze takie sprawy rozwiazac wczesniej i nie przysylac wadliwego towaru do klienta.

Wspolczuje przykrego doswiadczenia. Zycze wytrwalosci.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Aktualnie kryję dach miedzianą karpiówką Creatona. Jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RenataS

przeczytałam ten wątek w pełnym napięciu licząc, że u Ani wszystko rozwiąże się pozytywnie   :sad:  
niemniej trzymam kciuki za szczęśliwe rozwiązanie sprawy, Aniu Tobie życzę dużo siły i wytrwałości

dwa miesiące temu zrobiłam przedpłatę na miedź angobowaną creatona   :ohmy:  
mam nadzieję, że u mnie wszystko będzie ok, prawda Panie Michale?

----------


## mandzia

Witam wszystkich, 

Ja niestety też mam problemy z dachówką firmy Creaton. 
W trakcie układania zauważyliśmy mikropęknięcia. 
Creaton stwierdził że to nie jest wada powstała na etapie produkcji ale dekarz źle chodził po dachu.
Daliśmy dachówki do ekspertyzy - i rzeczoznawca budowlany twierdzi że to nie możliwe. Pęknięcia powstałyu pod wpływem naprężeń i nie możliwe żeby powstały przez obciązenie ich ciężarem dekarza.

Chyba szykuje mi się sprawa w sądzie :sad: 

A doradcy Creatona na Polskę to wg mojej opini poraszka totalna :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## e-Mandzia

> No tak - jak Wam kiedyś napisałam że nasi hurtownicy wciskają klientom towar pozaklasowy jako pierwszy gat. to mnie posiadacze tego towaru niemal żywcem zjedli, to macie teraz kolejny dowód na cwaniactwo polaczków (i nie ma w tym bynajmniej winy samego Creatona, moim zdaniem) z tego co wiem fabryka informuje o takim towarze polskiego hurtownika, a że polski cwaniaczek sprzedaje niemieckie odrzuty (które sam kupił za ułamek ceny nominalnej) jako pierwszy gatunek to już inna bajka, W niemczech nie znajdziecie na dachu takich produktów   stąd te odrzucane reklamacje przez fabrykę Creatona gdyż oni nie sprzedali pełnowartościowego towaru . Czy rozumiecie już kto kogo robi tutaj w bambuko ?


Renomowane firmy, nigdy nie "wypuściłyby" towaru wadliwego na rynek - to "bije w ich markę", jak wyprodukują coś, co nie jest zgodne z normą - płacą, powtarzam płacą (to są ich koszty) za ich zniszczenie i jest tajemnicą firmy, że taka wada miała miejsce. Szuka się wtedy przyczyny: technologia, człowiek, surowce etc. Więc Twoje argumenty o "polaczkach" mnie nie przekonują. 
Wiesz ilu klientów może teraz stracić Creaton ? - żadnej firmy na takie straty nie stać. Zachowanie składu też pozostawia wiele do życzenia, o samym Creatonie już nie wspomnę - wstyd (i nie myślisz, że Creaton to cwaniaczki ?)

Moje gratulacje dla autorki wątku za operatywność - niech nie myslą, że Polacy, to jakieś "polaczki" - szkoda, że część nas samych (Polaków) ma taki do siebie stosunek jak iwonaszczytno.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Nie będę się zTobą kłóciła, ale jeszcze chyba mało wiesz o praktykach firm tych nawet renomowanych   :Wink2:   a o cwaniaczkach- polaczkach, hurtownikach znaczy mogłabym książkę napisać, znam ich na wylot    :big grin:  , co nie oznacza że popieram w ciemno zachowania samych producentów , czy Creaton to cwaniaki ? zapewniam Cię że nie tylko oni, ale praktyk naszych handlowców chyba cwaniactwem nikt nie przebije, vide posty o jakiejś hurtowni dachów z dolnego śląska, ba nawet te same tłumaczenia braku dostawy obowiązują chyba w całej Polsce, znam je na pamięć   :Lol:  . Pozdrawiam

----------


## e-Mandzia

iwonaszczytno, reasumując - w cwaniactwie zarówno producenci jak i hurtownicy się prześcigają. Natomiast jedno jest pewne, gdyby producent uznał reklamację hurtownika nie byłoby, aż takiego problemu, który przekłada się niestety na klienta końcowego. 
Nie będę polemizować na temat, która z nas ma większe doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie, bo Twojego nie znam, mogę sie tylko domyślać, że skoro możesz pisać na ten temat książki, to jak nic Urząd Ochrony Konkurencji i Konsumenta "się kłania"   :Wink2:  - ja pracując zaledwie 15 lat z wieloma międzynarodowymi koncernami, znam zasady jakimi się kierują, nie są mi obce również działania reklamacyjne.
Przykre jest natomiast sposób w jaki wyrażasz się o "polaczkach" i producentach (tych niemieckich oczywiście, ale to juz zupełnie iiny temat).

PS 
Sądząc po nicku, bliżej Ci do tych drugich   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Deutschland,Deutschland uber alles   :Lol:    i nie osądzaj mnie po moim nicku e -Mendzia sama wiem do kogo mi bliżej . Pozdrawiam

----------


## ila66

> Deutschland,Deutschland uber alles


a co to znaczy po Polsku ?
z tego co ja wiem , to chodzi chyba o polaczenie landow niemieckich za wszelka cene , czy jakos tak 

ciekawe kto z was byl w fabryce Creatona , w sumie to robi niezle wrazenie ... ta we wschodnich D.

----------


## e-Mandzia

> Deutschland,Deutschland uber alles     i nie osądzaj mnie po moim nicku e -Mendzia sama wiem do kogo mi bliżej . Pozdrawiam


iwonaszczytno, jeżeli poczułaś się dotknięta - przepraszam, chyba nie zauważyłaś tego znaczka   :Wink2:  

A ogólnie zagadnienie ujmując - to w życiu jest tak, że nieustannie jesteśmy poddawani ocenie, czy tego chcemy, czy też nie. Szczególnie irytują nas opinie, które nie są "po naszej myśli". Na forum ocena ta, może być przekłamana, oparta jest bowiem jedynie o słowo pisane (w większości przecież się nie znamy) - ale chyba każdy z Forumowiczów zdaje sobie z tego sprawę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mak1975

właśnie przeczytałem sobie ten wątek dziś i jutro spłyną do mnie wyceny dachu pozycje firmy creaton odkladam juz na samym podejściu.


Tobie Aniu życze rychłego i pozytywnego wybrnięcia z tej całej sytuacji

Co do towaru z niemiec moge powiedziec tyle ze moja firma handluje materiałem murowym na ściany i generalnie jest on ok na sprzedane w ciagu 4 miesiecy 350 000 szt bloczkow wienerbergera zadnej reklamacji, ale towar sprowadzamy sami i to bezposrednio z fabryk.

----------


## fasola25

współczuję,
dziwna sprawa z tym creatonem
mamy na dachu Domino Creatona - jest idealne, żadnych uwag
dekarze byli zachwyceni dachówką
znam jeszcze wiele osób, które połozyły creatona da dachu i nie slyszalam o żadnych problemach

----------


## Jola_K

> właśnie przeczytałem sobie ten wątek dziś i jutro spłyną do mnie wyceny dachu pozycje firmy creaton odkladam juz na samym podejściu.


nie dajmy sie zwariowac
u mnie Creaton jest idealny, u znajomych, ktorzy maja go na dachu tez...
powyzej fasola25 pisal/la ze tez ma ok..
jestem upierdliwa z natury i lubie miec wszytko idealne, i nijak do swojego dachu dowalic sie nie moge, a jak juz pisalam powyzej, wiedzialam o problemach z Creatonem i z niecierpliwoscia czekalam co tez do mnie przyjedzie, wiec pod lupe poszedl towar, ktory przyjechal

od razu napisze, ze nie mam nic wspolnego w firma Creaton, oprocz tego ze mam 350m kw ich dachowki na dachu
wiec pisze o produkcie ogolnie, na podstawie swoim i kilku dachow u znajomych, na pewno moja wiedza na temat tej marki nie jest pelna

to z czym sie spotkala [email protected] jest zenujace, to w jaki sposob zalatwiono, a raczej nie zalatwiono jej sprawy, jest ponizej krytyki!
Firma ta na pewno sporo starci na takim traktowaniu klienta
bo klient to dla nich byc albo nie byc

[email protected], napisz co dalej z Twoim dachem?

----------


## [email protected]

*Sagi ceramicznej ciąg dalszy*  :Wink2:  

Streszczenie poprzednich odcinków:
1) Po otrzymaniu wadliwej (w 75%) dachówki Kera-Pfanne Creatona, po niezliczonej ilości interwencji - telefonów, wysłanych listów wraz z oryginałami dachówki otrzymuje fantastyczną wiadomość – Creaton rozpatrzył pozytywnie reklamacje i wymieni mi cała partie materiału.
2) Dachówka wreszcie przyjeżdża – 100% materiału ma ten znienawidzony przez mnie charakterystyczny „uśmieszek” – wgłębienie biegnące łukiem przez wypukła cześć dachówki. Odsyłam transport, chce takiej dachówki, jaka widziałam na wystawie w sklepie, gdy wybierałam materiał na dach. Otrzymuje jednocześnie odpowiedz od przedstawiciela firmy Creaton, ze ta cecha uznana przez mnie za wadę jest teraz na wszystkich kera-pfanne, taka jest ich uroda. Wpadam w lekką depresje, bo totalnie zniechęcona do firmy Creaton szukam zamiennika i okazuje się, ze nie ma szans dopasować czegokolwiek.  :sad:   Będzie inny kolor obróbek i tej „innej” dachówki. Poza tym wymiary są inne – trzeba by kombinować z obróbkami, bo na szerokości dachu tez będzie różnica. 
3) Łapię drugi oddech kaczuchy, odnajduje ducha walki   :big grin:  i stwierdzam, ze nie będę szla na kompromis i kładła dachówkę innej firmy, w innym kolorze, bo ta różnica kolorów (w porównaniu z obróbkami) będzie mnie gryzła w oczy całe życie. Miałam idealnie dopasowane kolory i tak chce mieć na dachu!
Jade z mezem do firmy spedycyjno-handlowej, która sprowadza i sprzedaje Creatona takim skladom, w jakim my kupiliśmy. Chodzimy i chodzimy po ich gigantycznym placu, na którym są setki palet z różnymi, przeróżniastymi dachówkami. Są tam m.in. kera-pfanne -> z data produkcji z czerwca, lipca, sierpnia i samego poczatku października. Masa palet. Wszystkie wyglądają podobnie beznadziejnie – uśmiechają się  :Roll:  
Nagle – po maleńką brzóska - odnajdujemy 4 palety, które - jak się - okazało przyjechały parę godzin wcześniej. Kera-pfanne miedziana angoba…nie uśmiecha się!!!  :Lol:  
Sprawdzam datę produkcji – 10,11 październik. 
Dzwonie do przedstawiciela Creatona i zamawiam trzeci transport z jednym warunkiem – 10 palet, które do mnie przyjedzie ma mieć te właśnie datę produkcji. 
Po paru dniach mam dachówki. Ludzie wygrałam w totka!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## norbib

Ja to jednak jestem urodzony w szczesliwy dzien Aniu. Juz Ci mowie dlaczego.
      Choc wczesniej nie pisalem w tym temacie sledzilem go pilnie poniewaz sam mialem zmowione 210 m2 czarna angoba CREATONA, oczywiscie poczynilem ten krok zanim uslyszalem o jakichkolwiek klopotach z CREATONEM, teraz napewno bym nie zamowil CREATONA. Towar zamowiony w kwietniu przyjechal na sklad we wrzesniu i od razu pojechalem na sklad sprawdzic... na moje szczescie wszystko bylo ok. Jedna data produkcji calej partii i brak jakichkolwiek wad widocznych golym okiem uffff. 
    A Twoj dach Aniu zostal wyprodukowany w dzien... moich urodzin... 10 pazdziernik  :Lol:  , wiec wszystko musialo byc ok  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam i zycze pomyslnego zakonczenia budowy juz bez takich batalii "Dawida z Goliatem"... Ale Dawid jednak wygral    :big grin:

----------


## matam

Gratuluje wygranej ale..
No właśnie ktoś inny dostanie te feralne dachówki. Jak wspomniałaś na placu było kilka partii takiej dachówki, powstaje pytanie ile osób nieświadomie kupiło, albo co gorsza próbowało uzyskać bezskuteczną reklamację. Zastanawiam się, czy tego faktu nie warto zgłosić do urzędu ochrony konsumentów i konkurencji. ONI mają prawną możliwość wycofania danych partii ze sprzedaży. [email protected] zastanów się, może dzięki Tobie ktoś nie osiwieje szybciej.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak wspomniałaś na placu było kilka partii takiej dachówki, powstaje pytanie ile osób nieświadomie kupiło, albo co gorsza próbowało uzyskać bezskuteczną reklamację.


To bylo bardzo duza ilosc palet. Wszystkie fatalnie rozesmiane. Ale TYLKO kera-pfanne. Inne rodzaje dachowek Creatona wygladaly ok. 

*Matam* - "mały" szkopul to fakt, ze te usmiechniete i pomarszczone dachowki sa zgodne z polska norma dot parametrow, jakim powinny odpowiadac te produkty. Od przedstawiciela Creatona na PL uslyszalam, ze beda sukcesywnie zmieniac dachowki na wystawach  :Roll:  przyznam, ze ciezko mi w to uwierzyc  :Lol:  
Musze tez uczciwie przyznac, ze na tym ostatnim etapie przedstawiciel firmy na woj. mazowieckie wykazal sie dobra wola - nawrócił się  :Wink2:   i zaczął działać tak, jak powinien juz kwartał temu.  

*Norbi* - w takim razie o dniu Twoich urodzin wie wiecej osob niz my tutaj  :Wink2:   - paru sprzedawcow w skladach mowilo mi, ze boja sie sciagac kera-pfanne (kurcze, jednak sporo osob to czyta), jeden pan, to nawet sie mnie pytal, co ma robic, bo klient zamowil - wiec mu tez powiedzialam o tym 10/11 pazdziernika  :Lol:

----------


## dodi

> Kochany Rzecznik praw konsumenta,
> *Naprawdę Pracują tam bardzo KOMPETENTNI PRACOWNICY*.
> 
> Podam na swoim przykładzie /co prawda z innej bajki/:
> 1. Kupiłem bilet PKP dla żony, płacąc kartą.
> 2. Wracając do domu chciała go zamienić na inny późniejszy pociąg.
> 3. W kasie odmówiono jej "bo nie miała karty", miała dowód sprzedaży na bilecie pisze "zwrot za okazaniem dowodu sprzedaży".
> 4. Kupiła więc nowy.
> 5. Aby go zwrócić musieliśmy jechać 100km 
> ...


nie masz co robić... że też ludzie mają czas takimi bzdurami się zajmować

dodi

----------


## [email protected]

Co jakis czas dostaje PW w sprawie wadliwych dachowek Creatona - od ludzi, ktorzy tez czuja sie poszkodowani po otrzymaniu wadliwego towaru  :sad:  
Wpisujcie prosze takze na forum informacje o produktach firmy Creaton. Za posrednictwem tego forum informacje tu przedstawione docieraja do osob, ktore sprzedaja towar i - co najwazniejsze - do osob, ktore maja podjac decyzje jakiej firmy produkt na dach wybrac...

----------


## odaro

> Co jakis czas dostaje PW w sprawie wadliwych dachowek Creatona - od ludzi, ktorzy tez czuja sie poszkodowani po otrzymaniu wadliwego towaru  
> Wpisujcie prosze takze na forum informacje o produktach firmy Creaton. Za posrednictwem tego forum informacje tu przedstawione docieraja do osob, ktore sprzedaja towar i - co najwazniejsze - do osob, ktore maja podjac decyzje jakiej firmy produkt na dach wybrac...


Co prawda to prawda forum muratora jest bardzo opiniotwórcze.

----------


## AdamWr

to i ja nie kupie creatona  :Evil:  , dziekuje !  :Wink2:

----------


## Bernabeu

Pieknie!
W tej chwili zostalo nam 5 dni do zdecydowania sie na zakup 230m2 creatona - i chyba sobie lepiej zyly otworzyc   :big grin:   czytajac obszerna dyskusje na temat jakosci tej dachowki, niz ja brac!
W jaka inna dachowke mozna uderzyc, aby sie nie wkopac po uszy jakims smieciem znowu?
Dzieki !

----------


## m&k

my też czytając ten wątek obawialiśmy się wyglądu i jakości już zamówionej dachówki - kerapfane braun glazurowana - na szczęście nasza jest bez skaz - od listopada już na dachu   :big grin:

----------


## maro74

Ja zamówiłem Creatona Terra Harmonica winna czerwień glazura. Dachówka już na mnie czeka w hurtowni oglądałem wszystkie palety i mucha nie siada . Dachówka wygląda super , nawet magazynier chwalił, że bardzo ładna partia.

----------


## odaro

> my też czytając ten wątek obawialiśmy się wyglądu i jakości już zamówionej dachówki - kerapfane braun glazurowana - na szczęście nasza jest bez skaz - od listopada już na dachu


Napisz proszę jaką masz datę produkcji swojej glazury.

----------


## aksoj

:Evil:  Cholera, współczuję !!
Dzisiaj byłem oglądać dachówki po hurtowniach.
CREATON wylatuje z listy !!
A swoją drogą jaką dachówkę zakładkową polecacie ?

----------


## mathiasso

jakies 2 tygodnie temu ktoś polecał mi creatona, teraz wiem że nie będę brał tej firmy pod uwagę   :big grin:

----------


## Sasha

to i ja się wypowiem bo jedziecie po creatonie strasznie. 

Dach mam skończony: dachówka karpiówka miedziana angoba. 

bez zarzutu: dach wygląda rewelacyjnie.

----------


## RenataS

u mnie w czwartek przyjechała dachówka zamówiona w sierpniu i jest super, taka jaka powinna być   :big grin:

----------


## maro74

U mnie właśnie kładą creatona Terra harmonica winna czerwień glazura. dachówka jakościowo super, a na dachu wygląda cud malina. Biorąc pod uwagę tresci wypowiedzi w wątku mam radę dla krytykantów, zatrudniajcie tylko porządne ekipy do dachu bo popaprańcy to poptrafią spieprzyć dach a winę zwalą na dachówkę.

----------


## odaro

> U mnie właśnie kładą creatona Terra harmonica winna czerwień glazura. dachówka jakościowo super, a na dachu wygląda cud malina. Biorąc pod uwagę tresci wypowiedzi w wątku mam radę dla krytykantów, zatrudniajcie tylko porządne ekipy do dachu bo popaprańcy to poptrafią spieprzyć dach a winę zwalą na dachówkę.


Tylko ze krytykańcy cały czas piszą o Creaton Kera-Phane inne odmiany np. Terra Harmonica albo Terra viva nie miały takich problemów. 

Zakładam że znasz że wiesz czy się różnią poszczególne odmiany Creatona.

----------


## maro74

> Napisał maro74
> 
> U mnie właśnie kładą creatona Terra harmonica winna czerwień glazura. dachówka jakościowo super, a na dachu wygląda cud malina. Biorąc pod uwagę tresci wypowiedzi w wątku mam radę dla krytykantów, zatrudniajcie tylko porządne ekipy do dachu bo popaprańcy to poptrafią spieprzyć dach a winę zwalą na dachówkę.
> 
> 
> Tylko ze krytykańcy cały czas piszą o Creaton Kera-Phane inne odmiany np. Terra Harmonica albo Terra viva nie miały takich problemów. 
> 
> Zakładam że znasz że wiesz czy się różnią poszczególne odmiany Creatona.


Znam.

----------


## [email protected]

> Biorąc pod uwagę tresci wypowiedzi w wątku mam radę dla krytykantów, zatrudniajcie tylko porządne ekipy do dachu bo popaprańcy to poptrafią spieprzyć dach a winę zwalą na dachówkę.


  :Lol:  Maro, szczerze zaluje, ze odezwales sie dopiero teraz. Wreszcie wiem, dlaczego moja dachowka na paletach wygladala tak, jak wygladala - to moja ekipa, ktora byla wtedy w Szwecji wykorzystujac swoje paranormalne zdolnosci wycinala na niej te esy-floresy  :Roll:  

~ ~ ~ ~
Powtarzam - dla kupujacych dachowke - sa sklady pokryc dachowych, gdzie towar przed odebraniem i zaplaceniem mozna obejrzec, a w razie niezgodnosci towaru z zamowionym wycowac sie z transakcji bez straty zaliczki.   :smile:

----------


## coulignon

I tak kończą firmy które nie wiedzą że zadowolony klient powie o nich 3 osobom, niezadowolony rozpowie o swoje krzywdzie siedmiu. Tyle badania statystyczne. Pewnie były robione w czasach kiedy nie było jeszcze forum muratora  :big grin:  

Dachówka ceramiczna jakos mi sie nie podoba ale kiedyś przeczytałem ten watek z ciekawości. Dwa tygodnie temu idąc na targach budma zobaczyłem wielki napis Creaton na jednym ze stoisk i pierwsze co mi przyszło na myśl to........ "nasza dachówka wygląda dobrze już z 10 metrów"....

Potęga Forum.......  :Wink2:

----------


## listek

[quote="coulignon"]I tak kończą firmy które nie wiedzą że zadowolony klient powie o nich 3 osobom, niezadowolony rozpowie o swoje krzywdzie siedmiu./quote]

zasada 3.11 
osoba zadowolona - 3
niezadowolona - 11
 A co tam  :Lol:

----------


## jmcm

Takie dachówki sprzedaje Creaton:

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

Patrzę na te fotki i coś mi się zdaje że ta ekipa dekarzy nie jest najwyższego lotu. Proszę spojrzeć na wykonany kosz - wg mnie powinno byc widać w koszu obróbkę blacharską i to dość szeroką , a ja jej nie widzę ........

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Im niższego lotu są dekarze tym lepiej latają dachówki. Oczywiście nie to wina producenta! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RenataS

pochwalę się swoim, jeszcze nie skończonym daszkiem i śliczną dachóweczką 
 :smile:

----------


## fasola25

> Patrzę na te fotki i coś mi się zdaje że ta ekipa dekarzy nie jest najwyższego lotu. Proszę spojrzeć na wykonany kosz - wg mnie powinno byc widać w koszu obróbkę blacharską i to dość szeroką , a ja jej nie widzę ........


może to w ogóle nie byli dekarze - dach wyglada dramatycznie i nie wydaje mi sie ze to wina dachówki
współczuje właścicielowi

----------


## skorpio

> pochwalę się swoim, jeszcze nie skończonym daszkiem i śliczną dachóweczką


Gratuluję szczęścia. Tobie się udało ale czy zakup dachówek tego producenta musi być obarczony tak wysokim ryzykiem? Powiedz ile nerwów kosztowało Cię oczekiwanie na dostawę i czy tak powinno być. Następny zakręci kołem i może wypaść "bankrut". Zakupy u tego producenta polecam ludziom o zwiększonym zapotrzebowaniu na adrenalinę.

----------


## fasola25

> Gratuluję szczęścia. Tobie się udało ale czy zakup dachówek tego producenta musi być obarczony tak wysokim ryzykiem? Powiedz ile nerwów kosztowało Cię oczekiwanie na dostawę i czy tak powinno być. Następny zakręci kołem i może wypaść "bankrut". Zakupy u tego producenta polecam ludziom o zwiększonym zapotrzebowaniu na adrenalinę.


nie przesadzajmy z tym ryzykiem
wiadomo że sprawa dotyczy jednego rodzaju dachówki a nie całej produkcji
mam na dachu Domino Creatona - wyglada świetnie
fakt - termin oczekiwania w ubiegłym roku był spory ale zostałam o tym poinformowana przy skladaniu zamówienia
dachówka w końcu przyszła wcześniej niż to było ustalone
nie mam zadnych uwag co do dachówki, nie było zadnych nerwów ani zamieszania i wiem że nie jest to tylko moja opinia o Creatonie
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## skorpio

> Napisał skorpio
> 
> Gratuluję szczęścia. Tobie się udało ale czy zakup dachówek tego producenta musi być obarczony tak wysokim ryzykiem? Powiedz ile nerwów kosztowało Cię oczekiwanie na dostawę i czy tak powinno być. Następny zakręci kołem i może wypaść "bankrut". Zakupy u tego producenta polecam ludziom o zwiększonym zapotrzebowaniu na adrenalinę.
> 
> 
> nie przesadzajmy z tym ryzykiem
> wiadomo że sprawa dotyczy jednego rodzaju dachówki a nie całej produkcji
> mam na dachu Domino Creatona - wyglada świetnie
> fakt - termin oczekiwania w ubiegłym roku był spory ale zostałam o tym poinformowana przy skladaniu zamówienia
> ...


Sprawa właśnie dotyczy jednego rodzaju dachówki - "Kera Pfanne" - stąd mój post. Jeżeli mnie oczy nie mylą to Renata ma właśnie taką dachówkę.

----------


## RenataS

tak, dokładnie Kera-Pfane, zamówiona w sierpniu w Dachluxie, po 3 tygodniach juz była do odbioru, ale u nas dopiero w styczniu skończyła się budowa i rzeczywiście myślałam o tym jaka ona będzie, ale raczej się nie bałam, w grudniu zapłaciłam za nią w ciemno, bo chciałam odliczyć VAT i całe szczęscie mi się udało

----------


## jmcm

Craton straszy:
Odpowiedź Cratona:
Creaton nie będąc na oględzinach odpowiadając na reklamację pismem z dnia 18-02-2008 informuje mnie,
"że jeżeli nie zaniecha Pan negatywnej reklamy na Pana stronach internetowych, podejmiemy kroki prawne przeciwko tym działaniom. Wyznaczamy Panu na to termin do dnia 25-02-08."
a dotuczy to strony:  http://dom.jmc.lap.pl/

Strona jest przecież reportażem z budowy.

----------


## [email protected]

> ....Strona jest przecież reportażem z budowy.


Jest, ale z tego reportaza NIC nie wynika. Sprawa miala miejsce niemal dwa lata temu. CO ustaliles przez ten czas? Czy zebrales sobie material (dachowki) z innych skladow niz ten, w ktorym kupowales material? Zmierzyles sobie te dachowki, zwazyles kontrolnie, porownales ze swoimi? Czy maja inne wymiary? Zrobiles ekspertyze w Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej, skonsultowales sprawe w Polskim Stowarzyszeniu Dekarzy? Powolales rzeczoznawce, ktory ocenilby czy winne jest nieprawidlowe i niezgodne ze sztuka ulozenie? Wytoczyles sprawe sadowa wykonawcy?! *O co chodzi i po co przysylasz mi PW?* 
Przykro mi to pisac, szczegolnie ze to ja mialam tyle przejsc i mase straconych nerwow przez Creatona  :Lol:   , ale Twoje dzialania sa delikatnie powiedziawszy nieco chaotyczne i niestety Creaton moze miec racje  :big tongue:  
Zamiast siedziec na forum sprobuj ustalic winnego tej sytuacji. 
Ja - zanim napiasalam na forum post szkalujacy firme Creaton - upewnilam sie co do faktu, ze trafil mi sie _zbuk_.W innym przypadku byloby to najzwyczaniej w swiecie NIEUCZCIWE.

----------


## mrbud20076

popelnilas blad placac calos za towar.Moglas wplacic polowe a reszte po odbiorze towaru.Ja jestem wykonawca i tak robie jesli robie z towarem,jak jest cos nietak z towarem wystarczy telefon i sami go wymieniaja.

----------


## [email protected]

> popelnilas blad placac calos za towar.Moglas wplacic polowe a reszte po odbiorze towaru...


Nie, nie moglam, nie bylo takiej opcji - towar zamawialam w okolicach maja - to byla nieciekawa sytuacja - na niektore firmy juz w tym miesiacu nie przyjmowano zamowien (wyczerpane limity). Albo przyjmowano zamowienia z blizej nieokreslonym terminem realizacji. Albo placiles za calosc i miales gwarancje, ze JUZ  :Roll:  za 2 miesiace dostaniesz towar.

----------


## nyno

:ohmy:    po przeczytaniu tych postow ja tez dziekuje tej firmie.  Dachowke poszukam innej firmy.Chociaz creaton jest najdrozsza dachowka  i takie cyrki.  :Evil:

----------


## kowalio

przed chwilą pisałem w innym poście o takim traktowaniu klienta. Sami sobie Państwo są winni no a cóż może odpowiedzieć sprzedawca, no pewnie że takie głupoty, aby zbyć. Droga jest prosta, zrobić zdjęcia, wziąć dachówkę do rzeczoznawcy, i z tym napisać pismo jeszcze raz z żadaniami !! i czasem jaki dajemy firmie na rozpatrzenie naszej reklamacji ponownie np 7 dni.. Potem nie pozostaje nic tylko sąd, jednak nie jest to takie straszne, złożenie pozwu przez adwokata kilka stówek a i to zwrócą. Po prostu tak jak oni nam tak my im, mamy potężne narzędzie w walce z bublami, kodeks cywilny, który jednoznacznie mówi o reklamacjach, musimy to tylko uzasadnić a zdjęcia nie pozostawiają wątpliwości.
Gorzej jednak jak się firmę bezpodstawnie oszkaluje a w tym poście są dowody na to, że firma Creaton właśnie straciła kilkaset tysięcy złotych. Jeżeli jednak nie jest to wada i jest to dopuszczalne to firma moze kopiując posty puścić Was drodzy forumowicze z torbami o utracone zyski a takie jak ten post jest idelanym dowodem na to




> Dziękuję za ostrzeżenie . Miałem zamiar kupić dachówke tej firmy na 360 m kw. dachu . Kupię innej firmy . Ale bym się wpakował na minę


Moja dobra rada: piszcie już o tym co pewne, najpierw zróbcie ekspertyzę, wygrajcie w sądzie a potem na łamach forum bo skutek może być odwrotny. 
Droga [email protected] upewnij się, że to wada, czasami życie jest zaskakujące. Rzeczoznawca nie powinien wziąć więcej niz 300 zł.

PAMIĘTAJCIE !!!
za tę dachówkę jak i inne produkty odpowiada SPRZEDAWCA !! nie producent. Reklamacje składa się do sprzedawcy !! Masz na to dwa lata !!Jeżlei sprzedawcy nie będą chcieli handlować Creatonem to po prostu ta marka zniknie z powierzchni ziemi. JA bym się nie odważył tak pisać, ale cóż pewnie wiecie lepiej

----------


## WaldiM

Osobiście po takim poście jak powyższy z pewnością nie kupię dochówki tej firmy i innym też odradzę. Firma weszła na rynek proponując dachówkę o właściwościach mercedesa za cenę mercedesa. Użytkownicy tej dachówki piszą, że jakość wykonania jej znacznie odbiega od tego co firma opisuje w swoich folderach i prezentuje na wystawach. Nie ma tutaj znaczenia, polska norma, czy badania tylko uczciwość i wiarygodność w stosunku do klienta. Dachówki prezentowane na wystawie różniły się znacznie od tych, które odbierali klienci. Reklamacje rozpatrywane przez firmę były robione byle jak i nie wykazywały dbałości o dobro i zadowolenie klienta. Przedstawiciele firmy lekceważyli ludzi, którzy płacili za produkt  duże pieniądze i dopiero po awanturach na różnych forach internetowych rozpoczynali jakieś działania. Czy jest czymś dziwnym, że tracą klientów? Co jest dziwnego w zachowaniu klienta, który zapłacił duże pieniądze i otrzymał towar NIE TAKI JAKI ZAMAWIAŁ, a przedstawiciel firmy zamiast zareagować, rozpoczynał mu wywód o polskiej normie i innych bzdurach zamiast załatwić reklamację niezadowolonego klienta, który gołym okiem widział, że towar który zamawiał a ten ten który otrzymał to nie jest ten sam produkt. Firma sama dąży do autodestrukcji produkując taki towar i to nie fora internetowe tylko jej produkt wyeliminuje ją z rynku i słusznie !!!. Niby dlaczego ma dalej sprzedawać klientom inny produkt a pokazywać inny. Chyba tylko idiota zamówi w salonie nowy samochód, poczeka kilka miesięcy i dostanie za swoje pieniądze samochód z porysowanymi drzwiami a firma będzie mu udowadniać, że w zasadzie spełnia on warunki PN.

----------


## jen

Czy ktoś z was kupił może tą dachówkę i może mi przesłać zdjęcie dachówki na dachu, albo dać namiar na taki dom w okolicach Krakowa? To jest chyba jakaś nowość bo nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć kogoś kto pokrył dach ta dachówką. Sprzedawcy, u których pytałam też jakoś nikomu jej jeszcze nie sprzedali w tym kolorze. Dziwne bo cenę ma taką jak dachówka bez glazury i wogóle jak na Creatona około 52zł/m2 brutto to dosyć dobra cena.

----------


## statek

Mam zdjęcie VIVY, ale tylko w kolorze łupek angoba. Glazury w tym kolorze jeszcze nie sprzedawałem, chociaż przyznam, że jak na glazurę jest niedroga.
W tym roku do VIVY są sprzedawane trochę inne gąsiory niż na zdjęciu (wcześniej "nr 2" - teraz "PV").

----------


## TS147

> Mam zdjęcie VIVY, ale tylko w kolorze łupek angoba. Glazury w tym kolorze jeszcze nie sprzedawałem, chociaż przyznam, że jak na glazurę jest niedroga.
> W tym roku do VIVY są sprzedawane trochę inne gąsiory niż na zdjęciu (wcześniej "nr 2" - teraz "PV").


A jak wypada ona jakościowo w porównaniu do Creatona Kera-Pfanne? Rozumiem, że nie jest barwiona w masie - a jak zamki/etc? Na dniach zakup dachówki przede mna i na razie obstaję właśnie przy Kera-Pfanne, chociaż po przygodach ostatnich kilku osob na forum, rozwazam zmiane na innego Creatona.

Pzdr,
TS

----------


## statek

VIVA jest tańszą alternatywą do KERA-PFANNE (od tego roku dachówka nazywa się PREMION). Różnica cenowa to ok. 24% na dachówce podstawowej i 10% na pozostałych elementów (łupek/antracyt), co na komplecie daje różnicę ok. 17-19%. Na średnim dachu 250 m2 jest to ok 3 000 zł róznicy. PREMION jest sztandarowym i najbardziej promowanym w Polsce produktem CREATONA. Na pewno w kilku szczegółach ma przewagę nad VIVĄ:
1. barwienie w masie
2. słynne zamki boczne i górne
3. temperatura wypalania i homogeniczność dobrze skonsolidowanej gliny gwarantuje brak porów. Brak pewnej wielkości porów ma bezpośredni wpływ na trwałość=mrozoodporność dachówki. VIVA oczywiście też spełnia w 100% wymagania , ale wg. CREATONA technolologia produkcji PREMIONA jest wyjątkowa. 

Tak więc VIVA jest bardzo dobrą dachówką, ale PREMION (KERA-PFANNE) jest THE BEST.

----------


## jen

dziekuje za zdjęcie, mam pytanie dotyczące tym razem kominków wentylacyjnych -na zdjęciu dachu które wstawiłeś nie sa chyba oryginalne kominki Cretona - ale może się mylę? -czy są jakieś może tańsze zamienniki właśnie - oryginalne kominki sa strasznie drogie  - cena za 6 szt. to około 3tys.!!!

----------


## TS147

> VIVA jest tańszą alternatywą do KERA-PFANNE (od tego roku dachówka nazywa się PREMION). Różnica cenowa to ok. 24% na dachówce podstawowej i 10% na pozostałych elementów (łupek/antracyt), co na komplecie daje różnicę ok. 17-19%. Na średnim dachu 250 m2 jest to ok 3 000 zł róznicy. PREMION jest sztandarowym i najbardziej promowanym w Polsce produktem CREATONA. Na pewno w kilku szczegółach ma przewagę nad VIVĄ:
> 1. barwienie w masie
> 2. słynne zamki boczne i górne
> 3. temperatura wypalania i homogeniczność dobrze skonsolidowanej gliny gwarantuje brak porów. Brak pewnej wielkości porów ma bezpośredni wpływ na trwałość=mrozoodporność dachówki. VIVA oczywiście też spełnia w 100% wymagania , ale wg. CREATONA technolologia produkcji PREMIONA jest wyjątkowa. 
> 
> Tak więc VIVA jest bardzo dobrą dachówką, ale PREMION (KERA-PFANNE) jest THE BEST.


Dzięki wielkie za informację! Zostanę zatem raczej przy Premion.

Pzdr,
TS

----------


## Madziorkaa

o kurcze, jestem w niezłym szoku  :ohmy:  , *napewno nie kupie dachówki Creatona*, ale też się mocno zastanawiam czy w ogóle kupować dach w Dachplus z Józefowa, a miałam właśnie taki zamiar, sprzedawca proponował mi nawet niezły upust (co prawda na dachówke milera czy jak tam sie to pisze), ciekawe czy w zamian za znizkę dostałabym taki sam towar co autorka tego wątku  :Confused:  ?

----------


## statek

> dziekuje za zdjęcie, mam pytanie dotyczące tym razem kominków wentylacyjnych -na zdjęciu dachu które wstawiłeś nie sa chyba oryginalne kominki Cretona - ale może się mylę? -czy są jakieś może tańsze zamienniki właśnie - oryginalne kominki sa strasznie drogie - cena za 6 szt. to około 3tys.!!!


Na zdjęciu widać nasadę na komin z blachy ocynkowanej.
Jeżeli chodzi o zamienniki, to są tańsze z PCV.

----------


## ePiotr

w sobote mam odbiór wstepnej wyceny na *creatona* i blache w *innym oddziale tej firmy*,po przeczytaniu tego watku tym panom i tej firmie juz dziekujemy

----------


## krzysztofbat

Witam,
mamy pytanie do użytkowników "łaciatego dachu" z creatona, czy z upływem czasu rozbieżność kolorów między dachówkami chociaż trochę zanika,
Pozdrawiam
K

----------


## Doradca Techniczny

Widze ze w tym wątku długo nikt sie nie wypowiadał ale musze wtrącić swoje 3 grosze. Pracuje w Firmie która ma w swojej ofercie dachówki Creaton i nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji żebym wypuscił do klienta taki towar. Prze takie nieodpowiedzialne zachowanie dystrybutora cierpimy wszyscy !! 

Co ja moge powiedziec o dachówce Kera-Pfanne ? Zdecydowana czołówka . Jest to jeden z lepszych modeli dostępnych na rynku polskim . Same parametry i proces wypalnia są jak z bajki. Podczas kilku-letniej pracy spotkałem sie tylko z jednym przypadkiem kiedy produkt przyszedł inny niz ten według którego zamawiano - był całkiem inny odcien ( dachówka naturalna wiec normy to dopuszczaja ) jednak my jako przedsawiciel zrobilismy wszytko aby przyszła nowa dopstawa ( co sie udało ) 

Bardzo mnie rozsmieszyły teksty typu , ze ktos czekajac na dachówke sie obawiał i obgryzał przez 2 tygodnie paznokcie...To samo sie tyczy tych specjalnych linii produkcyjnych na polske , gratuluje pomyslowosci^^

Inna ciekawa i godna odnotowania rzecz - każdy model który ma w nazwie słowo terra ( maxima , harmonica , viva ) uważam za wiele gorsze i mniej dopracowane produkty. 


Podsumowywując ten temat jest dla mnie efektem nieprofesjonalnego zachowania sie firmy posredniczacej - czyli dany skład budowalny.

----------


## mathiasso

mnie też bawią teksty w stylu, "jejku juz w zyciu nie kupie tego czy tego...  :big grin:  ", przecież wpadki zdarzają się wszytkim.
Ja tam zamówiłem creatona harmonica i prezentuje się super, domówiłem po 2 miesiącach ponad jedną paletę i kolor jest identyczny. Także creaton rules   :smile:

----------


## krzysztofbat

Witam,

kupiłem dachówkę Creaton Kera-Pfanne Mangan Matt, po ułożeniu ukazała się efekt jak na zdjęciu (w katalogach i na ekspozycjach jest równy kolor), tzn, "manganowe khaki"



producent się tym specjalnie nie zmartwił i zapewnił mnie że będę zadowolony ponieważ mam "Mercedesa" wśród dachówek,

mam pytanie czy kolory dachówek sie wyrównają i co może być przyczyną takiego wyglądu (wszystkich dachówek nie sprawdzałem, ale na tych co sprawdzałem daty produkcji są z przedziału  3 kolejnych dni, a dachówki różnią się kolorami także dla tych samych dat produckji) ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Polecam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm

----------


## krzysztofbat

W sumie już to widziałem, problem jak wszędzie może się zdarzyć (nawet Mercedes może się popsuć po wyjeździe z salonu), kwestia w podejściu producenta - wymienili może komuś poszycie z powodu takiej wady?

----------


## Trociu

Myślę, że za dużo nie wskurasz. Pewnie gdzieś tam jest wspomiany parametr definiujący odchyłkę w barwie. Moja czerwona jakby się jej tak mocno przyjrzeć, też nie jest do końca cała czerwona. Kropki/obdarcia na dachu też dostrzegłem, ale dopiero po przeczytaniu o możliwości ich istnienia.

----------


## skorpio

> W sumie już to widziałem, problem jak wszędzie może się zdarzyć (nawet Mercedes może się popsuć po wyjeździe z salonu), kwestia w podejściu producenta - wymienili może komuś poszycie z powodu takiej wady?


Skoro już to widziałeś i mimo to kupiłeś tego "mercedesa" to nie oczekuj indywidualnego podejścia tej firmy do Twojego problemu. Ja zrezygnowałem z zakupu tej dachówki na dzień przed złożeniem zamówienia. Przeczytałem posty z tego wątku i, przeczuwając problemy, odpuściłem sobie. Nie mam czasu ani ochoty na użeranie się z takimi pseudohandlowcami, przy okazji utrzymując ich za swoje, niemałe w tym przypadku, pieniądze.

----------


## krzysztofbat

W sumie to już widziełem .... TAMTEN WĄTEK ....ale po zakupie.

----------


## skorpio

Szczerze współczuję.

----------


## pablitoo

> W sumie to już widziełem .... TAMTEN WĄTEK ....ale po zakupie.


Jakbyś mógł wstawić wiekszą fotkę - ta sie nie otwiera - trudno coś zobaczyć na miniaturce ...

A swoja drogą nazywanie tej dachówki "mercedesem" to chyba przesada ... 
Ewidentne odbarwienia koloru lub inny odcień na angobie nigdy Ci sie nie "wyrówna" ... 
Dobrze że ja zdecydowałem sie plebejskiego Robena - kolor brązowy - wyszedł mi piękny jednolity w kolorze dach ...

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja jak słyszę że od sprzedawców porównanie do "Mercedesa" i np "VW" to mi się niedobrze robi. Standardowa gatka jak nie wiedzą co powiedzieć i dlaczego jest to droższe od innego towaru. Ja kupiłem brązoą Ruppceramike nie wiem jaki to samochód ale na dachu mi się podoba.

----------


## pablitoo

Jak nie ma innych argumentów odnośnie jakości dla produktu to wówczas sprzedawcy stosują porównanie do tego teutońskiego wynalazka  :big grin: 
- co oczywiście ma swiadczyć o najwyższej jakości   :Lol:

----------


## bryta

> Witam,
> 
> kupiłem dachówkę Creaton Kera-Pfanne Mangan Matt, po ułożeniu ukazała się efekt jak na zdjęciu (w katalogach i na ekspozycjach jest równy kolor), tzn, "manganowe khaki"
> 
> 
> 
> producent się tym specjalnie nie zmartwił i zapewnił mnie że będę zadowolony ponieważ mam "Mercedesa" wśród dachówek,
> 
> mam pytanie czy kolory dachówek sie wyrównają i co może być przyczyną takiego wyglądu (wszystkich dachówek nie sprawdzałem, ale na tych co sprawdzałem daty produkcji są z przedziału  3 kolejnych dni, a dachówki różnią się kolorami także dla tych samych dat produckji) ?
> Pozdrawiam


Jesli masz 1 klase dachowek to jest niedopuszczalne aby nie pochodzily z jednej parti .
Ja tez mam Creatona Future ale moja jest idealna .
Reklamowac ze nie pochodzily z jednej parti a powinny .

Jesli ktos gada ze kolor dojdzie to opowiada bzdury   :Lol:

----------


## bryta

> Napisał krzysztofbat
> 
> W sumie to już widziełem .... TAMTEN WĄTEK ....ale po zakupie.
> 
> 
> Jakbyś mógł wstawić wiekszą fotkę - ta sie nie otwiera - trudno coś zobaczyć na miniaturce ...
> 
> A swoja drogą nazywanie tej dachówki "mercedesem" to chyba przesada ... 
> Ewidentne odbarwienia koloru lub inny odcień na angobie nigdy Ci sie nie "wyrówna" ... 
> Dobrze że ja zdecydowałem sie plebejskiego Robena - kolor brązowy - wyszedł mi piękny jednolity w kolorze dach ...


Roeben tez czesto ma takie przypadki   :Confused:  

Problem jest w tym ze firma sprzedajaca powinna dopilnowac aby byly dostarczane z  jednej parti .

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> Roeben tez czesto ma takie przypadki   
> 
> Problem jest w tym ze firma sprzedajaca powinna dopilnowac aby byly dostarczane z  jednej parti .


Ależ oczywiście że może mieć takie przypadki - choć osobiście ja o takich nie słyszałem ...

Ale nie jest to żaden argument za złą jakością dachówki Roben - tylko za złą jakość dachówki Creaton  :big grin:

----------


## urszulak

No to mój dach Roben jest tym przykladem-jest łaciaty.
Czekam na rozpatrzenie reklamacji.

----------


## pablitoo

> No to mój dach Roben jest tym przykladem-jest łaciaty.
> Czekam na rozpatrzenie reklamacji.


Współczuję - moja dachówka kupowana była 2 lata temu - jest okay .

----------


## bryta

> Napisał urszulak
> 
> No to mój dach Roben jest tym przykladem-jest łaciaty.
> Czekam na rozpatrzenie reklamacji.
> 
> 
> Współczuję - moja dachówka kupowana była 2 lata temu - jest okay .


Ja tu bym widziala inny problem .Podejrzewam ze handlujacy dachowkami aby wiecej zarobic skupuja koncowki parti po nizszych kosztach .
i taki bubel sprzedaja   :Confused:

----------


## krzysztofbat

Mam jakiś problem z wklejeniem większego zdjęcia - oto link:
http://www.imagic.pl/public/pview/157486/dach1234.JPG
czy jestem jakimś wymagającym klientem, że mi to przeszkadza?
a tak na marginesie dachówki pakowane są w "wiązki" po 6 (a może 5, nie pamiętam) i w jedenej wiązce są dachówki z różnych dni (z przedziału 3 dni), tak na zdrowy rozsądek, jeśli by ich nie sortowali na lepsze i gorsze to w wiązce powinny być z tego samego dnia (no może z dwóch kolejnych), bo na jaką cholerę je przekładać jak leci cykl produkcyjny, więc może jakiś odpad z Niemiec?

----------


## krzysztofbat

To jest dobre zdjęcie prezentujące jakość "Mercedesa" prosto z salonu.
http://www.imagic.pl/public/pview/157488/HPIM2268.JPG

----------


## ila66



----------


## raffran

> To jest dobre zdjęcie prezentujące jakość "Mercedesa" prosto z salonu.
> http://www.imagic.pl/public/pview/157488/HPIM2268.JPG


Ta dachowka faktycznie kiepsko sie prezentuje na dachu,ale czy rzeczywiscie musiales ja klasc zeby zobaczyc jaka ona jest?
Ktos przeciez musial ja przyjac,nie wierze,ze nie bylo nic widac.
Sadze podobnie jak *bryta* ze problem lezy po stronie sprzedawcy,a to ze przytrafilo sie to akurat Creatonowi,no coz......mogly to byc rownie dobrze produkty Robena,Brassa jak i asortymentu setek innych producentow.

Mamy rowniez dach pokryty Creatonem(Angoba) i obylo sie na szczecie bez niespodzianek.Owszem po wyladowaniu okazalo sie ze dachowki z czterech paczek na jednej palecie mialy utracone rogi.(Przypuszczam,ze byla to spowodowane nieudolnoscia operatora HDS-u) Zadzwonilem jeszcze przed odbiorem od razu do sprzedawcy i powiedzialem mu o tym.Natychmiast zaproponbowal ich wymiane,ale dekarze powiedzieli ze i tak je zuzyja na ciecia.
Pozniej okazalo sie ze musialem dokupic 12 wiatrowych i dostalem je mimo wszystko za pol ceny jako rekompensate ze te z  utraconymi rogami.

----------


## jacekp71

jak gdzies jeszcze uslysze, ze creaton to mercedes, to sie wyrzygam ....

----------


## kasja

Na moim dachu właśnie dekarz położył dachówkę creatona terra viva grafitowa jest super,nigdzie nic nie odstaje, jest równo, bardzo dobrze się układała, na sześć palet były pojedyncze sztuki uszkodzone, polecam bo jesteśmy z mężem zadowoleni

----------


## Jerry304

Ja mam Bentleya na dachu  :Lol:  -karpiówka z creatona . Trochę jej zabrakło ,zobaczymy czy będzie się różniła z następnej dostawy.

----------


## krzysztofbat

Wygląda na to że producent poszedł w udowodnienie że dachówka jest zgodna z normą, czy ktoś już kończył takie sprawy na drodze prawnej?

----------


## jacekp71

> Wygląda na to że producent poszedł w udowodnienie że dachówka jest zgodna z normą, czy ktoś już kończył takie sprawy na drodze prawnej?


do tej firmy bez prawnikow nie podchodz ....   :big grin:  

tip of the day: zanim kupisz creatona, upewnij sie, ze masz dobrego papuge ze sobą ....  :big grin:

----------


## czandra

Podzielam jednak pogląd, że większość problemów z tą dachówką jest z winy nierzetelnych sprzedawców. Przy produkcji zawsze jakaś partia towaru jest gorszej jakości. Zapewne kupują to po okazyjnej cenie i sprzedaja jako towar I gatunku. Nic dziwnego, że potem jest problem z dochodzeniem swoich praw. Producent nie jest tu winny, a sprzedawca kombinuje jak może. Ciekawe też jest, że najwięcej problemów jest właśnie z Kera-Pfane?
U mnie też jest creaton na dachu i złego słowa nie dam o nim powiedzieć. Dachóweczka super, ale cały towar z jednej partii. Mój sprzedawca tego dopilnował.

----------


## jacekp71

pozwole sie niezgodzic,

problemy z creatonem nie wynikaja z tego, ze sprzedawcy byli nierzetelni, tylko z tego, ze firma czasem olewa klientow od momentu kiedy wplacili kasę,
tyle przynajmniej mozna wywnioskowac z postow na forum,

jesli sprzedawc kantuje, to po reakcji kllienta, producent powinien przyjac wadliwy towar lub zwrocic czesc ceny, a sprzedawca powienien przestac byc sprzedawca,
za siec dystrybucji i to co sie w niej dzieje, odpowiada producent, po to ma swoich przedstawicieli,

----------


## krzysztofbat

PYTANIE : CZY KTOŚ WIDZIAŁ WARUNKI GWARANCJI PRODUCENTA NA DACHÓWKĘ W JĘZYKU POLSKIM? (także tej TEJ 50 LETNIEJ)

----------


## Peter1972

Jeśli dachówka Creaton jest Mercedesem to dlaczego przedstawiciele tej firmy mają samochody BMW? Odcienie pojawiaja się zazwyczaj w dachówce naturalnej ( jest to dopuszczalne), ale na angobie nie powinno to mieć miejsca. Nie znam producenta, który by nie dał " ciała". Dachówki na dach powinny byc z jednego dnia wypalania. Odcienie są niedopuszczalne i pozostaną już na dachu. Wybrać producenta, który da 100% gwarancji że wszystko bedzie ok nie jest łatwo. Słyszałem takie opinie: Roben jest krzywy i " klawiszuje"na dachu, RuppCeramika podobno sie lasuje, Nelskamp wysyła do Polski śmieci z magazynów, Creaton jak widać, o Erlusie nic nie słyszałem. Czekam jeszcze na info o Bogenie i Koramicu ( o tym ostatnim może być wiele informacji....). A może blacha??? tylko ten strach jak przyjdzie silny wiatr...

----------


## Marcin1978

A moze Tondacha ?? JA mam u siebie i nic mu sie nie dzieje. Wyglada jak w dniu ukladania(dopiero 2 lata)

----------


## Jareq

Co do Creatona polecam ten wątek - niestety  nie jest to temat przychylny - mówię zarówno o jakości towaru jak i  o zachowaniu firmy.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...hlight=creaton

Firma kreująca się na przysłowiowego " Mercedesa"  - a to co tam przeczytasz to po prostu  tragedia i czysta arogancja. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jareq

> mnie też bawią teksty w stylu, "jejku juz w zyciu nie kupie tego czy tego...  ", przecież wpadki zdarzają się wszytkim.
> Ja tam zamówiłem creatona harmonica i prezentuje się super, domówiłem po 2 miesiącach ponad jedną paletę i kolor jest identyczny. Także creaton rules


Masz rację każdy może popełnić błąd lub wyprodukować coś co odbiega od jego standardów - tak po prostu co jakiś czas się zdarza. 
Ale każda " normalna" firma w trosce o własna markę takiego bubla nie puści w obieg a jeżeli nawet taka sytuacja zdarzyłaby się, to czym prędzej powinna zabrać towar i szybciutko go zniszczyć.  A nie jak  w tym przypadku mówić że wszystko jest super a towar jest pierwszej klasy - to chamstwo w najczystszym wykonaniu i to jest najbardziej bulwersujące w tym przypadku.

Po przeczytaniu tego wątku jak szedłem wybierać dachówkę to na słowo Creaton przerywałem sprzedawcy i mówiłem  ze nie chcę słyszeć o tej firmie -  i wiecie co jakoś się nie dziwili jak im mówiłem o co chodzi.

----------


## Trociu

> Po przeczytaniu tego wątku jak szedłem wybierać dachówkę to na słowo Creaton przerywałem sprzedawcy i mówiłem  ze nie chcę słyszeć o tej firmie -  i wiecie co jakoś się nie dziwili jak im mówiłem o co chodzi.


Pytanie co to za sprzedawca, który wiedząc o problemach cały czas promuje dany towar. Przecież sam wpycha się w problemy, bo do niego pierwszego przyjdzie klient. No chyba że marżę ma tak dużą, że nie musi się liczyć z klientem jeżeli ten nie wróci już później do niego

----------


## ZW

> ... Pytanie co to za sprzedawca, który wiedząc o problemach cały czas promuje dany towar. Przecież sam wpycha się w problemy, bo do niego pierwszego przyjdzie klient. No chyba że marżę ma tak dużą, że nie musi się liczyć z klientem jeżeli ten nie wróci już później do niego


1. Z umowy dilerskiej nie wyjdziesz z powodu sp.nej partii czy nawet całej linii produktu. Coś sprzedawać musi a jak widzisz wyżej są fani tej marki.

2. Jak często wracasz do sprzedawcy dachówek ? 

3. Zarzuty tego typu dotyczą producenta i dystrybutor niewiele traci w sensie marketingowym. Znajomi naciągniętego klienta i tak do niego przyjdą (np z powodu dobrej ceny), tyle że po inny wyrób.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Peter1972

> A moze Tondacha ?? JA mam u siebie i nic mu sie nie dzieje. Wyglada jak w dniu ukladania(dopiero 2 lata)


Pewnie masz racje. To co może sie stać na dachu z dachówką widać po ułożeniu oraz po pierwszej zimie ( mróz). Pęknięcia oraz "strzelajacy"margiel jeśli sie nie pojawiły po roku to juz powinien być spokój. Powiedziałeś TONDACH, znam produkt z czasopism i katalogów. Ale chyba jest to oferta skierowana dla inwestorów z południowej Polski.

----------


## Trociu

> 2. Jak często wracasz do sprzedawcy dachówek ?


O ile sprzedaje same dachówki to się nie wraca. Jak sprzedaje wszystkie materiały budowlane, to się wraca

----------


## skorpio

> 3. Zarzuty tego typu dotyczą producenta i dystrybutor niewiele traci w sensie marketingowym. Znajomi naciągniętego klienta i tak do niego przyjdą (np z powodu dobrej ceny), tyle że po inny wyrób.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Wszystko zależy od sposobu załatwienia sprawy. Jeżeli taka wpadka zdarzy się dystrybutorowi po raz pierwszy i czynnie uczestniczy on w procesie reklamacji to jest szansa na uratowanie twarzy. Jeżeli sprzedaje dalej ten towar nie uprzedzając klienta o wcześniejszych problemach i na dodatek "zlewa" go po pojawieniu się tychże problemów, to w sensie marketingowym traci b. dużo. O dobrze załatwionej sprawie statystycznie dowie się tylko 10-ciu potencjalnych klientów, o źle ok. setki. Przykładem może być ten wątek.

----------


## Jareq

> Pytanie co to za sprzedawca, który wiedząc o problemach cały czas promuje dany towar. Przecież sam wpycha się w problemy, bo do niego pierwszego przyjdzie klient. No chyba że marżę ma tak dużą, że nie musi się liczyć z klientem jeżeli ten nie wróci już później do niego


Sprzedawco co chce sprzedać i zarobić ( no i zapewne ma umowy ).

Poza tym problem z tego co tu wyczytałem dotyczy konkretnego modelu Creatona  reszta podobno jest Ok. 
Jak dla mnie to i tak nie jest ważne że, jeden model miał problemy - najważniejsze jest postępowanie firmy podczas reklamacji tego BUBLA.

----------


## Killer_su

> PYTANIE : CZY KTOŚ WIDZIAŁ WARUNKI GWARANCJI PRODUCENTA NA DACHÓWKĘ W JĘZYKU POLSKIM? (także tej TEJ 50 LETNIEJ)


Ja nie znam, ale dziwię się, że Ty dopiero teraz się nad tym zastanawiasz...   :ohmy:  
I podobno znałeś przytaczany tu wątek o creatonie i kupiłeś tę dachówkę? I zdziwiony???   :Roll:  
Jedno jest pewne - u mnie creatona na pewno nie będzie.
Wpadki mogą się zdażyć, ale firma powinna inczej na nie reagować...

----------


## Peter1972

Wydaje mi sie że dobrze się stało że nie musiałaś dopłacać do nowo lansowanego produktu jakim są dachówki Creaton - LAWA. Przepraszam za cynizm, wiem że masz problem. Jak wchodziła dachówka MAGNUM na rynek polski ( wielka i krzywa na początku) to aby cena była atrakcyja mieszano 1 i 2 gatunek. Klienet dostawał gwarancje na podstawie tych dachówek dostarczonych z 1 gatunku. Byłem w fabryce u kilku niemieckich producentów ceramicznych dachówek i wiem iż weryfikacja produktu jest wieloetapowa. Zapewne producent miał dylemat z Twoja dachówką - zgruzować czy do Polski, taki jest morał tej opowieści. Jest tez prawdopodone iz jest to pierwsza seria próbna po uruchomieniu nowej linii produkcyjnej ( tzw rozruchowa, która się niszczy az do momentu uzyskania produktu zgodnego z przyjętymi normami). Walcz, ale pewnie nikt nie odda Ci straconego czasu i niepotrzenych stresów.

----------


## Trociu

A czy nie lepiej jest dyskutować w pierwszym wątku dotyczącym Creatona? http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...629891#2629891
Po co rozwijać drugi

----------


## krzysztofbat

> Ja nie znam, ale dziwię się, że Ty dopiero teraz się nad tym zastanawiasz...   
> I podobno znałeś przytaczany tu wątek o creatonie i kupiłeś tę dachówkę? I zdziwiony???   
> Jedno jest pewne - u mnie creatona na pewno nie będzie.
> Wpadki mogą się zdażyć, ale firma powinna inczej na nie reagować...


Tych opinie o creatonie nie znałem przed zakupem (ludzie obmiar prac i materiałów ma z tysiąc pozycji, wszystkiego się nie sprawdzi , dlatego liczy się na renomę marki, BŁĄD)

----------


## jacekp71

> A czy nie lepiej jest dyskutować w pierwszym wątku dotyczącym Creatona? http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...629891#2629891
> Po co rozwijać drugi


bo dwa trudniej usunąć ??  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## czandra

> Jedno jest pewne - u mnie creatona na pewno nie będzie.


Demonizujesz. Zapraszam do obejrzenia mojego dachu, to może zmienisz zdanie  :Wink2:

----------


## wiaterwiater

Pi. Pi. Pi.

----------


## Killer_su

> Napisał Killer_su
> 
> Jedno jest pewne - u mnie creatona na pewno nie będzie.
> 
> 
> Demonizujesz. Zapraszam do obejrzenia mojego dachu, to może zmienisz zdanie


Skoro tak twierdzisz to na pewno jest OK. I być może i ja dostałbym dobry towar. Ale byćmoże to za mało. Poza tym nie chodzi o to, że coś im się popaprało na etapie produkcji, ale o ich podejście do klienta. Nie chcę się użerać...

----------


## czandra

> Poza tym nie chodzi o to, że coś im się popaprało na etapie produkcji, ale o ich podejście do klienta. Nie chcę się użerać...


A jaka firma ma lepsze podejście do klienta? Pytam tak z ciekawości.

----------


## krzysztofbat

> A jaka firma ma lepsze podejście do klienta? Pytam tak z ciekawości.


Kiedyś u Chinczyków zamówiłem kilka tysięcy elementów elektronicznych i stwierdziłem że nie trzymają parametrów, wystarczył jeden mail i dostałem nową partię na ich koszt i list z przeprosinami, a ze starej wystarczyło że odesłałem im później garść do testów na potrzeby ich kontroli jakości....

Fakt - w Polsce podejście do klienta w budownictwie jest oszczędnie mówiąc siermiężne, ściema zaczyna sie już na etapie wyceny a kończy długo po gwarancji  :smile:

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał Killer_su
> 
> Poza tym nie chodzi o to, że coś im się popaprało na etapie produkcji, ale o ich podejście do klienta. Nie chcę się użerać...
> 
> 
> A jaka firma ma lepsze podejście do klienta? Pytam tak z ciekawości.


a np. braas ....

----------


## raffran

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Killer_su
> 
> ...


No czy ja wiem czy Brass jest taki bezproblemowy i przyjazny dla klienta,np

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/72,2.ht...016913&v=2&s=0

http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtopic.php?t=293

----------


## czandra

No cóż, wygląda na to, że nikt nie jest doskonały, a szczególnie duże firmy.

----------


## jacekp71

to prawda: nobody`s perfect ! nikt nie jest doskonaly ....

ale jak ktos chce byc "mercedesem", to moglby poprobowac ....   :big grin:

----------


## krzysztofbat

> to prawda: nobody`s perfect ! nikt nie jest doskonaly ....
> 
> ale jak ktos chce byc "mercedesem", to moglby poprobowac ....


Jak ktoś ma tekst z Mercedesem z Creatona na piśmie niech mi wyśle, prześlę to do Public Relation Mercedesa, zobaczymy co oni na to

Jakie fora budowalne w niemczech są popularne, następną odpowiedź producenta zamieszcze na niemieckim formum (nawet nie będę musiał tłumaczyć, firma nie jest w Polsce zarejestrowana i pisma z fabryki są po niemiecku z tłumaczniem na polski)

----------


## Jerry304

> U mnie też jest creaton na dachu i złego słowa nie dam o nim powiedzieć. Dachóweczka super, ale cały towar z jednej partii. Mój sprzedawca tego dopilnował.


Podobnie u mnie,chociaż ,  brakująca dachówka była z innej dostawy nie różni się ani kolorem ani kształtem  :Lol:

----------


## mathiasso

> Napisał czandra
> 
> U mnie też jest creaton na dachu i złego słowa nie dam o nim powiedzieć. Dachóweczka super, ale cały towar z jednej partii. Mój sprzedawca tego dopilnował.
> 
> 
> Podobnie u mnie,chociaż ,  brakująca dachówka była z innej dostawy nie różni się ani kolorem ani kształtem


i u mnie tak samo   :big grin:  
domawiałem paletę kilka miesięcy po pierwotnej dostawie i dachówki te same

----------


## krzysztofbat

Dziękuję za info, które utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu że moją dachówką jednak coś jest nie tak (wada lub II gatunek) i że reakcja producenta wskazująca że wszystko jest w porządku jest niewłaściwa ( chyba do reklamacji nie bierze się średniej z 10 dachów tylko swój własny).

----------


## jen

zamówiłam tą dachówkę i oddałam/zareklamowałam. Poszczególne dachówki znacznie różniły się kolorystycznie. Nie wiem czy tylko ja miałam takiego pecha. Radze więc przed odbiorem/zapłaceniem całości sumy sprawdzić jakość dachówki. Producent takich reklamacji nie uznaje, bo wg niego to jest zgodne z normą. Pozostaje jedynie walka ze sprzedawcą, najlepiej przy pomocy biura miejskiego rzecznika konsumenta, ale nie jest to łatwa droga, w kazdym razie trzeba utrzymwać, ze nie chce się reklamowac u producenta, a jedynie u sprzedawcy, to on w końcu sprzedał nam wadliwy towar. Najlepiej tez wcześniej spytac czy dachówka będzie miała jednolity kolor, jesli sprzedawca mówi, ze nie to nie kupiłabym wtedy, a jesli ze bedzie miała jednolity, to w razie róznic jest podstawa do reklamacji. I ostatnie takie róznice moga się trafić u każdego producenta, dlat5ego warto wiedzieć jak wtedy walczyć. W razie czego służę pomocą. Oprócz róznic kolorystycznych, dachówka bardzo dobrej jakości, aczkolowiek pomimo nazwy nie jest to glazura tylko angoba szlachetna

----------


## Amtla

Bardzo proszę o opinie  :big grin:

----------


## mar_tom

Witam wszystkich,dachówkę firmy Creaton sprzedaje od ponad roku,sprzedałem różnego rodzaju modeli i bylo to około 35-40 dachów w tym również Kera-Pfanne miedziana angoba,każdy transport odbieram osobiście i takiego czegoś co zobaczyłem tu na zdjęciach nigdy bym nie odebrał!!A klient na budowie nawet nie chciał widzieć!!!Spotkałem sie tylko z jedną reklamacją w której to klient stwierdził że dachowka nie jest prosta jak w pozostalych paletach,było to jakieś 3 palety na 35 palet całości.Reklamacja przebiegła bez problemowo i w całości na koszt firmy Creaton.Może przedstawiciel z województwa łódzkiego jest bardziej wyrozumialszy,ja uważam że jest bardzo konkretny i słowny człowiekiem jeśli chodzi o firmę która reperezentuje.Do dzisiejszego dnia nie spotkałem sie(oprócz wyżej wspomnianego)z klientem który powiedział złe slowa na produkt firmy Creaton który mu sprzedałem.Sądze że sprzedawca tej pechowej Kera-Pfanne chyba nie widział co odbiera za produkt...W moim przypadku,jako sprzedawca, ani jedna paleta tej dachówki, która widzialem na zdjęciach nie zjechała by ze samochodu na plac...To wogóle nie nadaję sie na "gruz"  :Wink2:

----------


## aik

Witam 
Ja budowe swojego domu rozpoczelam w 2006 roku; w czerwcu pokrylam go dachowka Creatona Kera Pfane angobowana, bylam zachwycona, dach prezentowal sie wspaniale .... do czerwca obecnego roku, gdy zobaczylismy ze z jednej strony tej od ulicy dachowka zaczyna zieleniec, bylismy w szoku, sprzedawca zapewnial nas ze na angobie zielen zaczyna sie pojawiac ok 7-8 lat po polozeniu, u nas minelo dopiero 2 lata, az sie boje co bedzie za lat 5.
Zastanawiam sie za co placilam taka wielka kase, moglam kupic zwykla dachowke nie angobowana za mniejsze pieniadze a efekt bylby taki sam.
Poz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W tym wypadku nie ma winy producenta. Na północnej stronie porasta nawet blachodachówka. W Twoim przypadku należałoby sprawdzić co wentylacją połaci! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... ani jedna paleta tej dachówki, która widzialem na zdjęciach nie zjechała by ze samochodu na plac...To wogóle nie nadaję sie na "gruz"


Czy sugerujesz, że Creaton nie ma kontroli jakości i wysyła co popadnie? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## skorpio

> Napisał mar_tom
> 
> ... ani jedna paleta tej dachówki, która widzialem na zdjęciach nie zjechała by ze samochodu na plac...To wogóle nie nadaję sie na "gruz" 
> 
> 
> Czy sugerujesz, że Creaton nie ma kontroli jakości i wysyła co popadnie? Pozdrawiam.


Fakty są druzgocące i wskazują bezpośrednio na producenta. Kontrola jakości z pewnością jest, w przeciwnym razie wśród tego szmelcu trafiłaby się choć jedna paleta dobrej dachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amtla

Nikt nie zakładał tej dachówki?

Wyczytałam, że w 2006 nie miała atestów. A teraz?

----------


## Amtla

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No sam widzisz! Jak nie miała atestów to nikt jej nie zakładał. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amtla

Dzięki *Andrzej,*

Ale ci ludzie mądrzy...  :big grin: 

Pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma za co. Przecież nic Ci nie doradziłem! Zwróciłem tylko uwagę na pewien fakt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## el-ka

Mam Trosta - wprawdzie w 2007 kupiony i kladziony i jak najbardziej z atestem. Przetrwała zimę, wichury, ostatni grad i jest OK. 
Nie wiem co było w 2006, ale raczej nie jest możliwa legalna sprzedaż bez atestu. 
Dachówka - angoba, jest bardzo ładna, kolor jednolity bez odcieni i odprysków, równa. Podobno trzeba było dość dokladnie dawać łaty gdyż ma małą tolerancję na zamkach. Ale ogólnie dach jest w porzadku. Podobnie kilku sąsiadów nie narzeka.
Natomiast fabryka miała podobno jakieś zawirowania - i jak widać wykupił ich potentat Creaton. Chociaż w  odróżnieniu od dachówki Creatona żadnych kropek, czy różnic odcieni nie mam, ani innych problemów.
Oczywiscie czas pokaże - jak dożyję napiszę za 20 lat.  :Wink2:

----------


## Amtla

*el-ka,*

bardzo dziękuję za wpis  :big grin:   Szczególnie że ma pozytywny wydźwięk  :big grin:  Ja już zaczęłam wątpić...

Czy masz u siebie właśnie RG12? W jakim kolorze ta angoba?

Pozdr

----------


## el-ka

Kolor taki kasztanowy, nie wiem jak się nazywa handlowo, ale RG 12.

----------


## bryta

To ja moze cos optymistycznego .
Mam rownierz dachowke tej firmy Creaton Futura wisnia glazurowana i moja jest rewelacyjna na dach o pow 300m tylko 2 byly leko przytarte .

ale faktem jest ze zamawialam w niemczech i z tamtad przyszedl transport .

A nie wiecie czy Creaton ma w Polsce fabryki   :Lol:

----------


## emma2008

To ja również dodam pozytywną opinię.

Mam na dachu świeżo położoną dachówkę  Creatona Kera-pfane, kolor miedziany angobowany. Jak dotąd nie mieliśmy z nią  żadnych problemów a wygląda super. 

Dachówka była kupiona w hurtowni pod Warszawą.

----------


## Regut1

> To ja również dodam pozytywną opinię.
> 
> Mam na dachu świeżo położoną dachówkę  Creatona Kera-pfane, kolor miedziany angobowany. Jak dotąd nie mieliśmy z nią  żadnych problemów a wygląda super. 
> 
> Dachówka była kupiona w hurtowni pod Warszawą.


To jest nas więcej. Też mam Creatona Kera-pfane, Tez jestem zadowolony. Zamówiłem w Dachluxsie-BIS na Wale Międzyszyńskim w Wa-wie. Bylo troszke stłuczek i wyszlo to po odbiorze materiału. Firma  przyjechała obejrzeła przeliczyła i dowieźli. Pozdrawiam obsługę i ....... polecam.

----------


## _PiotR_

ja rowniez dodam swoją pozytywna opinie na temat creatona... 
polozony jakis miesiac temu.. bez zastrzezen... kupowalem w Osielsku okolice Bydgoszczy...
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Spad

> Napisał ZW
> 
> 2. Jak często wracasz do sprzedawcy dachówek ? 
> 
> 
> O ile sprzedaje same dachówki to się nie wraca. Jak sprzedaje wszystkie materiały budowlane, to się wraca


z reguły z "ciezkich" mat. bud. dachówka idzie ostatnia  :wink:

----------


## Tencik

> Witam,
> 
> kupiłem dachówkę Creaton Kera-Pfanne Mangan Matt, po ułożeniu ukazała się efekt jak na zdjęciu (w katalogach i na ekspozycjach jest równy kolor), tzn, "manganowe khaki"
> 
> producent się tym specjalnie nie zmartwił i zapewnił mnie że będę zadowolony ponieważ mam "Mercedesa" wśród dachówek,
> 
> mam pytanie czy kolory dachówek sie wyrównają i co może być przyczyną takiego wyglądu (wszystkich dachówek nie sprawdzałem, ale na tych co sprawdzałem daty produkcji są z przedziału  3 kolejnych dni, a dachówki różnią się kolorami także dla tych samych dat produckji) ?
> Pozdrawiam


Witam,

Chciałam odświeżyć temat i zapytać czy ktoś jeszcze miał podobny problem z Creatonem? Jak zostały załatwione reklamacje odnośnie tak dużych różnic w kolorze?

Pytam, bo niestety mam ten sam problem...   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Regut1

> Witam wszystkich,dachówkę firmy Creaton sprzedaje od ponad roku,sprzedałem różnego rodzaju modeli i bylo to około 35-40 dachów w tym również Kera-Pfanne miedziana angoba,każdy transport odbieram osobiście i takiego czegoś co zobaczyłem tu na zdjęciach nigdy bym nie odebrał!!A klient na budowie nawet nie chciał widzieć!!!Spotkałem sie tylko z jedną reklamacją w której to klient stwierdził że dachowka nie jest prosta jak w pozostalych paletach,było to jakieś 3 palety na 35 palet całości.Reklamacja przebiegła bez problemowo i w całości na koszt firmy Creaton.Może przedstawiciel z województwa łódzkiego jest bardziej wyrozumialszy,ja uważam że jest bardzo konkretny i słowny człowiekiem jeśli chodzi o firmę która reperezentuje.Do dzisiejszego dnia nie spotkałem sie(oprócz wyżej wspomnianego)z klientem który powiedział złe slowa na produkt firmy Creaton który mu sprzedałem.Sądze że sprzedawca tej pechowej Kera-Pfanne chyba nie widział co odbiera za produkt...W moim przypadku,jako sprzedawca, ani jedna paleta tej dachówki, która widzialem na zdjęciach nie zjechała by ze samochodu na plac...To wogóle nie nadaję sie na "gruz"


Moze własnie dużo zależy od sprzedawcy. Sprzedawca sprawę reklamacji powinien załatwić sam, przed wysłaniem towaru klijentowi. Jeżeli wtopa wyjdzie dopiero "na placu budowy" to również powinien załatwic sprawę reklamacji tak żeby kupujacy był zadowolony. Inwestor wróci lub nie wróci ale  zadowolony zawsze chętnie poleci innemu. Duzy sprzedawca powinien mieć lepsze przełozenie na producenta, a w sytuacji powtarzajacej się marnej jakosci towaru mozę po prostu odmówić sprzedaży jego produktów. Kilka razy sie z tym spotykałem że SOLIDNY sprzedawca albo odradzał dana markę albo informował że jej  nie prowadzi z uwagi na kłopoty z jakoscią.  Niezadowolony inwwestor "bije"  przede wszystkim w sprzedawce. 
Moim zdaniem problem z jakością jest w "małych cwaniaczkach", którzy kupują II a potem mieszaja ja z I  lub żenią jako I. Ja miałem do wyboru dwa składy: 
1) małą firemkę i odrobinie nizszą cenę (jak sie później okazało lekko zastanawiajacą) 
2) sprawdzony przez znajomychi wspomniany Dachlux Bis z Wału Miedzeszyńskiego 

 Wybrałem 2, mam spokój i śmiało mogę dalej polecić. 

Dach rzeczywisci kupuje się raczej raz ale dobra opinia zostaje i procentuje własnie w  NOWYCH  klijentach. Dla mnie sprzedawce podobnie do producenta, który tak potraktowal sprawę  powinno po prostu sie omijać z daleka.

----------


## Świerzak

miałem podobny problem z Koramic L-15 (mozna to gdzies znaleźć ) ... moja rada:

-kupując dachówke bądzmy na budowie podczas rozładunku, ja gdy juz dachówka byłana ziemi.. otworzyłem dwie wybrane palety.. zobaczyłem wady i powiedziałem kierowcy że nie ma mowy o zapłacie.. ani zadnej zaliczce, że bede rozmawiał w punkcie sprzedazy o tym co mi dostarczono.

ludzie.. ja nigdzie nie dzwoniłemi nie chodziłem.. juz po kilku dniach był u mnie pan rzeczoznawca który stwierdził ze dachówka jest ok... ale dla mnie nie była ok i kazałem zabierać bo im jeszcze placowe policze, a wszystko dlatego ze ja miałem towar a oni nie mieli pieniędzy.. a jesli sie zapłaci.. to zaczyna sie droga pod góre

mój drugi wybór to Rupp Ceramika.. i jestem zadowolony choć niektóre dachówki miały lekkie punkty odcisniete w miejscu styku dachówek..początkowo nie podobało mi sie to i codziennie ogladałem dach  :smile:  jak bardzo to widac.. dzis juz po tym nie ma sladu.. tak z 2 metrów haha

----------


## skorpio

Na placu budowy nie byłem podczas rozładunku dachówek, rok przed ich położeniem zapłaciłem 100% ich wartości, nie miałem i nie mam żadnego problemu. Żadnych przebarwień, żadnych odprysków, żadnych nierówności, absolutnie nic, do czego można by się było przyczepić. W transporcie na cały 450 metrowy dach tylko kilka sztuk uszkodzonych. Ale ja mam Meyer-Holsena   :cool:  .

----------


## skorpio

Zapomniałem dodać, że brakło ok. 400 szt. i po ich położeniu nie widać żadnej różnicy. Dekarze nie mieszali również dachówek z każdej palety.

----------


## jerry101

> mnie też bawią teksty w stylu, "jejku juz w zyciu nie kupie tego czy tego...  ", przecież wpadki zdarzają się wszytkim.
> Ja tam zamówiłem creatona harmonica i prezentuje się super, domówiłem po 2 miesiącach ponad jedną paletę i kolor jest identyczny. Także creaton rules



A ja postanowiłem nieco z innej beczki. Wystosowałem list do firmy Creaton z uprzejmą informacją. Cytat poniżej

Szanowni Państwo!
Jestem zainteresowany Waszymi produktami, jednakże po analizie forum 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm
prawdopodobnie zrezygnuję z Waszych produktów. Chodzi nie tylko o jakość, ale również o sposób traktowania reklamacji złożonej przez klienta. Jeżeli zechcecie mnie Państwo przekonać, że w przedmiotowej sprawie macie rację, wówczas rozważę zakup Waszych produktów. Jestem przekonany, że wiele osób podobnie jak ja, sprawdza przed zakupem rzetelność producenta, korzystając przy tym z opinii wyrażonych na branżowych forach. Pozdrawiam

Odpowiedź oczywiście natychmiastowa i automatyczna

Szanowni PaństwoAdam,
dziękujemy Państwu za zainteresowanie i zapytanie.
Zamówione materiały zostaną dostarczone w ciągu najbliższych dni.
Podobnie odpowiedzi na Państwa pytania.
Z pozdrowieniami
Państwa CREATON – TEAM

jednakże ja poczekam na tę właściwą odpowiedź (od człowieka) 
 :Wink2:  

Oczywiście jeśli takowa będzie nie omieszkam podzielić się nią z Szanownymi Forumowiczami

----------


## Trociu

> Odpowiedź oczywiście natychmiastowa i automatyczna
> 
> Szanowni PaństwoAdam,
> dziękujemy Państwu za zainteresowanie i zapytanie.
> Zamówione materiały zostaną dostarczone w ciągu najbliższych dni.
> Podobnie odpowiedzi na Państwa pytania.
> Z pozdrowieniami
> Państwa CREATON – TEAM
> 
> jednakże ja poczekam na tę właściwą odpowiedź (od człowieka)


Odpowiedź automatyczna nic nie znaczy. Poczekajmy kiedy i czy wogóle Ci odpiszą konkretnie na zadane pytanie.

----------


## _PiotR_

> Napisał mathiasso
> 
> mnie też bawią teksty w stylu, "jejku juz w zyciu nie kupie tego czy tego...  ", przecież wpadki zdarzają się wszytkim.
> Ja tam zamówiłem creatona harmonica i prezentuje się super, domówiłem po 2 miesiącach ponad jedną paletę i kolor jest identyczny. Także creaton rules  
> 
> 
> 
> A ja postanowiłem nieco z innej beczki. Wystosowałem list do firmy Creaton z uprzejmą informacją. Cytat poniżej
> 
> Oczywiście jeśli takowa będzie nie omieszkam podzielić się nią z Szanownymi Forumowiczami


a gdzie konkretnie wyslales tego maila????

----------


## jerry101

> Odpowiedź automatyczna nic nie znaczy. Poczekajmy kiedy i czy wogóle Ci odpiszą konkretnie na zadane pytanie.


Wiem Trociu i właśnie dlatego napisałem zdanie:
Jednakże ja poczekam na tę właściwą odpowiedź (od człowieka)
Oczywiście jeśli takowa będzie nie omieszkam podzielić się nią z Szanownymi Forumowiczami

Czyżbyś nie doczytał do końca?   :Wink2:  

_PiotR_ maila wysłałem z oficjalnej polskiej strony creatona http://www.creaton.de/html/pl/
Jak do tej pory nie otrzymałem żadnej odpowiedzi (oczywiście poza tą automatyczną   :big grin:   ) Odczekam nieco i jeśli będzie brak reakcji, spróbuję podrążyć nieco temat.

----------


## TomekC73

Ale miałem farta 

Już prawie byłem zdecydowany na tego Creatona, ale ze składem nie dogadałem się co do warunków zapłaty czyli najpierw towar i gwarancja a później kasa. 
Obecnie jestem posiadaczemm dachówki Robena miedż i jestem b zadowolony ale wcxześniej zaznaczyłem na piśmie że dachówka musi być z tej samej serii a zapłata po ,,komisyjnej" ocenie z kierownikiem składu w któym dokonałem zakupu i jest ok

pozdrawiam

----------


## Asia i Robert

Podnoszę temat.

Niech wszyscy czytaja o beznadziejnych produktach Creatona i  równie beznadziejnym zachowaniu firmy przy rozpatrywaniu reklamacji.

Zalecam ostrożność przy wyborze produktów tej firmy.

----------


## _PiotR_

Przypominam tylko, ze post zaczynający temat jest z początku 2006 roku czyli 3 (słownie: trzy) lata temu!!! 

@ jerry101 sluchaj.. nieraz dachowki sklady maja na stanie.... jedź i zobacz jak wyglądają... oczywiście powiedz o swoich wątpliwościach... ja tak zrobilem... i mam dach położony z CREATONA... 
no ale skład składowi nie równy, obsługa tez..

----------


## jarte

Miałam problem z dachówką Creaton - spore róznice kolorystyczne i połysku. Wygrałam sprawde w ciagu 3 tygodni. Coc dachówka była ponoć zgodna z normą
Podstawowa rada. *Nigdy ale to nigdy w zyciu nie składajcie reklamacji do producenta, zawsze do sprzedawcy*. Róznice kolorystyczne niestety mieszczą się w normie, ale jesli było tak jak w moim przypadku ze sprzedwca twierdził, ze dostarczy mi dachówki z jednej partii, ze nie bedą miały róznic kolorystycznych b bedą w pierwszym gatunku i ze dachówka Creaton to jest jedna z najlepszych dachówek, mercedes wśród dachówek i takie tam, to macie jak najbardzej podstawy do reklamacji. Jak nie to do sądu. I do rzecznika praw konsumenta, to nie takie straszne. Ja byłam zdeterminowa i sprawa by doszła do sądu. Zapłaciliby wtedy dodatkowo za koszty sądowe, wymiane folii, straty moralne itd. Nie odpuszczać. ja nie odpuściłam i mam teraz piękna dachówkę - wprawdzie innej firmy ale. nie żałuje. W razie czego pomoge mailowo zredagowac reklamację - prosze pisac na priv
P.S. Z regóły sprzedawcy odrzucają pierwszą reklamacj zasłaniając się producentem, który w tym przypadku nie ma akurat nic do gadania - kazdy prawnik wam to powie, ale jeak sie odwołasz i dasz odpiwednie argumenty to nie mają wyjścia, musza uznac reklamację

----------


## jerry101

> Przypominam tylko, ze post zaczynający temat jest z początku 2006 roku czyli 3 (słownie: trzy) lata temu!!! 
> 
> @ jerry101 sluchaj.. nieraz dachowki sklady maja na stanie.... jedź i zobacz jak wyglądają... oczywiście powiedz o swoich wątpliwościach... ja tak zrobilem... i mam dach położony z CREATONA... 
> no ale skład składowi nie równy, obsługa tez..



_PiotR_ zgadzam się z Tobą. Tak naprawdę nasze zadowolenie z zakupu zależy od składu (hurtowni) i obsługi. Jestem daleki od stwierdzenia, że firma Creaton jest producentem bubli. Jednakże coś jest na rzeczy jeśli oglądamy fotki przedstawione w pierwszym poście. Naprawdę nie ma znaczenia kiedy sprawa się zaczęła. Creaton to nie firma widmo, która pojawia się i znika. Istnieje od wielu lat na rynku, więc tym bardziej powinna dbać o klienta i nie dopuszczać aby za bramę jej fabryki wyszło "takie coś". Zresztą jeden z najbardziej chyba miarodajnych postów napisał mar-tom, któego pozwolę sobie w pełni zacytować

mar_tom Wysłany: Pią, 5 Wrzesień 2008 15:16    Temat postu:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Witam wszystkich,dachówkę firmy Creaton sprzedaje od ponad roku,sprzedałem różnego rodzaju modeli i bylo to około 35-40 dachów w tym również Kera-Pfanne miedziana angoba,każdy transport odbieram osobiście i takiego czegoś co zobaczyłem tu na zdjęciach nigdy bym nie odebrał!!A klient na budowie nawet nie chciał widzieć!!!Spotkałem sie tylko z jedną reklamacją w której to klient stwierdził że dachowka nie jest prosta jak w pozostalych paletach,było to jakieś 3 palety na 35 palet całości.Reklamacja przebiegła bez problemowo i w całości na koszt firmy Creaton.Może przedstawiciel z województwa łódzkiego jest bardziej wyrozumialszy,ja uważam że jest bardzo konkretny i słowny człowiekiem jeśli chodzi o firmę która reperezentuje.Do dzisiejszego dnia nie spotkałem sie(oprócz wyżej wspomnianego)z klientem który powiedział złe slowa na produkt firmy Creaton który mu sprzedałem.Sądze że sprzedawca tej pechowej Kera-Pfanne chyba nie widział co odbiera za produkt...W moim przypadku,jako sprzedawca, ani jedna paleta tej dachówki, która widzialem na zdjęciach nie zjechała by ze samochodu na plac...To wogóle nie nadaję sie na "gruz"

----------


## leon28

> Napisał krzysztofbat
> 
> Witam,
> 
> kupiłem dachówkę Creaton Kera-Pfanne Mangan Matt, po ułożeniu ukazała się efekt jak na zdjęciu (w katalogach i na ekspozycjach jest równy kolor), tzn, "manganowe khaki"
> 
> producent się tym specjalnie nie zmartwił i zapewnił mnie że będę zadowolony ponieważ mam "Mercedesa" wśród dachówek,
> 
> mam pytanie czy kolory dachówek sie wyrównają i co może być przyczyną takiego wyglądu (wszystkich dachówek nie sprawdzałem, ale na tych co sprawdzałem daty produkcji są z przedziału  3 kolejnych dni, a dachówki różnią się kolorami także dla tych samych dat produckji) ?
> ...


tak, ja mialem problemy z creatonem, swoja przygode opisalem tu 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-n...ua,t102757.htm

generalnie to sprzedawca ladnie sie zachowal i wymienil w koncu te kominki na bardziej przypominajace ludzki wyrob.

----------


## arab

witam 
ja zkupiłem ta dachówke model rg12 antracyt angoba
wdług fachowców bardzo dobry produkt zresztą reklamowany i sprzedawany pod marką CREATON i wątpie aby firma CREATON chciała sobie popsuc swoja markę sprzedając jakies barachło. Zresztą daje na nia 50 lat gwarancji jako chyba jedyny producent dachówek. Z tego co sie dowiedziałem  firma trost miała jakies problemy mniejsza o to jakie one były w każdym bądz razie były one poważne i firma CREATON postanowiła kupic jedną z fabryk trosta produkującą dachówki RG i jak pewnie każdy wie frma creaton nie należy do najtańszych wiec wprowadzając nowy produkt na rynek dała promocyjną cene aby przekonac klientów do swojego nowego produktu, lecz również słyszłem ze firma creton zdecydowała sie na tak powazną obniżke cen dachówki RG ponieważ chce utrzyma ciągłośc produkcji i nie wygaszac pieców wypaląjących dachówke, a uwierzcie ze są to o wiele wieksze koszty zatrzymania produkcji a następnie jej za jakis czas uruchomienia niż sprzedanie dachówki o jakies 25% taniej  po kalkulacji i tak im wyszło ze zarobią na niej.
Zresztą my Polacy mamy taką metalnośc ze to co nowe nie sprawdzone przez klietów ktorzy zdecydowali sie na zakup nie znanej dachówki wyrazamy sie o produkcie zle. W tym poscie opisałem to co sie dowiediałem o dachówce RG12  i nie chce zachwalac tego produktu ani tez nikogo namawiac do zkupu ale również nie jestem przeciwny, zresztą sie na niego zdecydowałem i w tej chwili dekarze kryja mi nią dach
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zjawisko, o którym piszesz ta ochoczo zachwalając Creaton'a (nic do tej fimy nie mam) popularnie nazywa się dampingiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## małgosia2005

cześć

ja mam dachówke RG10,   :big grin:  
własnie jest zakładana na dachu. Wcześniej był to wyrób Trosta, teraz Creatona. Rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Creatona dowiedziałam się ze wczesniej były reklamacje ale dotyczyly one dachówki glazurowanej (podobno coś było nie tak z jej powierzchnią). 

Dekarz ocenił ta dachówke dobrze. Wizualnie jest bardzo ładna.
Jak już będe miała skończony dach to wkleje zdjęcia

pozdrawiam 
Małgośka

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

Mam od roku w kolorze "kasztan". Dekarze chwalili, ja nie narzekam. Wyglada bardzo fajnie. Z tego co wiem produkowana jest na bardzo dobrej nowej linii produkcyjnej. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić

----------


## q-bis

Właśnie na drodze do budowy zakopał się w błocku samochód z dostawą RG 10. Jak się uda rozładować to dam znać jak wygląda dachówka  :big grin:

----------


## mika 30

Witam
Po przeczytaniu postów załamałm się  :Confused:  . Stałam się tak jak inni ofiarą  CREATONA ( NIE POMIJAJĄC ROLI SPRZEDAWCY KTÓRY BYŁ W TAKIM SAMYM STOPNIU ODPOWIEDZIALNY ZATO). W tej chwili czekam na ropatrzenie reklamacji ale już widzę, że niema co liczyć na cud, pewnie usłyszę tak jak inni, że dachówka spełnia wszystkie normy.


MOŻE TO JEDNAK JEST DOBRY POMYSŁ ABY ZEBRAĆ SIĘ W RAZEM, BO JEDNEJ OSOBIE BĘDZIE  CIĘŻKO COŚ WYWOJOWAĆ ALE GRUPA MA JUŻ WIĘKSZE SZANSE

----------


## mika 30

Witam 
Po przeczytaniu postów załamałm się   :cry:   . Stałam się tak jak inni ofiarą CREATONA ( NIE POMIJAJĄC ROLI SPRZEDAWCY KTÓRY BYŁ W TAKIM SAMYM STOPNIU ODPOWIEDZIALNY ZATO). W tej chwili czekam na ropatrzenie reklamacji ale już widzę, że niema co liczyć na cud, pewnie usłyszę tak jak inni, że dachówka spełnia wszystkie normy. 


MOŻE TO JEDNAK JEST DOBRY POMYSŁ ABY ZEBRAĆ SIĘ W RAZEM, BO JEDNEJ OSOBIE BĘDZIE CIĘŻKO COŚ WYWOJOWAĆ ALE GRUPA MA JUŻ WIĘKSZE SZANSE

----------


## TomekC73

mika 30
A u Ciebie co jest nie tak z tą dachówką?

----------


## mika 30

Wygląda tak jakby ktoś petował na niej papierosa ( ilośc plamek jest zróżnicowana od najmniejszej do największej ale od 3 plam na dzieńdobry na każdej dachówce)  :sad:

----------


## TomekC73

mika 30
Proponuję nie zniechęcać się i nie poddawać tak od razu. Zobaczysz najpierw jak rozpatrzą reklamację. Wygląda na to, że dachówka jes źle wypalona i reklamacja powinna być na 100% rozpatrzona pozytywnie. Jeżeli są takie plamy to nie odpuszczaj. Skład budowlany gdzie kupiłaś dachówkę też powinien pomóc w tej sprawie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## TomekC73

Ja podobną sytację miałem z pustakami porotherm winerberga, których musiałem sporo wymieniać bo chcieli mi wcisnąć trochę bubli. Poprostu były na niektórych pustakach takie ciemne  plamy wynikające ze złego wypalania ceramiki a z dostawcą pustaków miałem same problemy (szczególnie dostawy nie w terminie) ale na szczeście wszystko skończyło się dobrze i życzę również Tobie pozytywnego zakończenia sprawy  :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## mika 30

TomekC73
Dzięki za wsparcie, ale skład gdzie kupywaliśmy tą dachówkę traktuje nas jak natrętów i między słowami dał nam wybór że albo tą zabierzemy albo gu......
dostaniemy. Niby przedstawiciel był Creatona i przyją reklamacje, ale upłyną już miesiąc i ciągle słyszę że niema jeszcze odpowiedzi z Niemiec.

----------


## q-bis

Kupiłem dachówkę Creatona/Trosta - meandry połączenia się tych firm są opisane gdzieś na forum. 
Jest to kolor teak, glazura, symbol RG10. Jest po prostu zarąbiasta. Nie ma żadnych wad - no można uznać za wadę drobną różnicę w odcieniu dachówek szczytowych ale to tak naprawdę widoczne jest tylko z góry-dla mnie ok.
Sąsiad położył taką samą tylko w innym kolorze-grafit. Też bez zastrzeżeń. 
Drugi sąsiad ma Creatona Kera-Pfanne. Również wszystko ok.
Trzy budowy - zero problemów.
Tak więc pod rozwagę-pamiętajcie, że klient niezadowolony ma większą motywację do dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami niż klient zadowolony.

----------


## skorpio

> Tak więc pod rozwagę-pamiętajcie, że klient niezadowolony ma większą motywację do dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami niż klient zadowolony.


Tę uwagę powinieneś skierować do producenta oraz wszystkich nieuczciwych pośredników świadomie wciskających taki chłam. Może jeszcze tego nie wiedzą chociaż powinni, bowiem jest to pierwsza lekcja marketingu i dlatego uważam, że spływa to po nich jak po kaczce.

----------


## Jareq

> Tak więc pod rozwagę-pamiętajcie, że klient niezadowolony ma większą motywację do dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami niż klient zadowolony.


Mógłby się Pan/Pani chociaż zapoznać z obrazkami na pierwszej stronie i przeczytać kilka postów jak traktowano założycielkę tematu oraz przez jaka mękę przeszła z tą firmą (a w tym przypadku pseudo- firmą) . Ręce opadają , podziwiam za wytrwałość i upór. 
To że u Pana/Pani i sąsiadów wszystko jest super jeszcze bardziej zastanawia i szokuje w jaki sposób wmawiano klientce że ten bubel to dobrej klasy dachówka. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> Tak więc pod rozwagę-pamiętajcie, że klient niezadowolony ma większą motywację do dzielenia się swoimi doświadczeniami niż klient zadowolony.
> 
> 
> Mógłby się Pan/Pani chociaż zapoznać z obrazkami na pierwszej stronie i przeczytać kilka postów jak traktowano założycielkę tematu oraz przez jaka mękę przeszła z tą firmą (a w tym przypadku pseudo- firmą) . Ręce opadają , podziwiam za wytrwałość i upór. 
> To że u Pana/Pani i sąsiadów wszystko jest super jeszcze bardziej zastanawia i szokuje w jaki sposób wmawiano klientce że ten bubel to dobrej klasy dachówka. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam,
z obrazkami się zapoznałem i to dawno temu-na etapie wyboru dachówki.
Nie odnoszę się w swoim poście do opisywanych wad i problemów z dachówkami Creatona bo zrobiła to forumowiczka która założyła wątek.
Zasada ujęta w cytowanym przez Jareq i skorpio fragment mojego postu rzeczywiście jest kanonem marketingu.
Swój post napisałem z myślą o ewentualnych nabywcach dachówki tej marki. Jestem zadowolony z ich produktu-dzielę się tą informacją bo po to jest to forum.
Niech forumowicz ma informację: aha były babole na to i na to trzeba zwrócić uwagę ale byli też zadowoleni klienci.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## skorpio

> Niech forumowicz ma informację: aha były babole na to i na to trzeba zwrócić uwagę ale byli też zadowoleni klienci.
> Pozdrawiam


Taaak. Ruletka? Koło fortuny? Koło fortuny raczej nie, bo w tej zabawie niczym się nie ryzykuje. Bardziej ruletka - tu można wtopić swoją kasę. Generalnie zabawa dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach, potrzebujących do prawidłowego funkcjonowania skoku adrenaliny. Ty i Twoi sąsiedzi wygrali - brawo. Ta zabawa byłaby uczciwa, gdyby producent ostrzegał potencjalnych klientów, że zakup ich wyrobów wiąże się z wysokim stopniem ryzyka i przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji należy skonsultować się z lekarzem lub farmaceutą.
A tak na serio - taka ilość baboli to nie przypadek, o czym również świadczy lekceważący sposób rozpatrywania reklamacji. Mnie osobiście ten wątek pomógł uniknąć kłopotów, gdyż wpadłem na niego na dzień przed złożeniem zamówienia na "mercedesa". Dla mnie takie firmy nie mają racji bytu na rynku i szczerze dziwię się ludziom, którzy świadomie dokonują zakupu utwierdzając je w przekonaniu o swojej wysokiej pozycji, jednocześnie narażając siebie na poniżenie. Na zasadzie "masz gnoju i się ciesz, że w ogóle dostąpiłeś tego zaszczytu". Out.

----------


## Jareq

> Swój post napisałem z myślą o ewentualnych nabywcach dachówki tej marki. Jestem zadowolony z ich produktu-dzielę się tą informacją bo po to jest to forum.
> Niech forumowicz ma informację: aha były babole na to i na to trzeba zwrócić uwagę ale byli też zadowoleni klienci.
> Pozdrawiam



Masz rację każdy może popełnić błąd lub wyprodukować coś co odbiega od jego standardów - tak po prostu co jakiś czas się zdarza. 
Ale każda  normalna firma w trosce o własna markę takiego bubla nie puści w obieg a jeżeli nawet taka sytuacja zdarzyłaby się, to czym prędzej powinna zabrać towar i szybciutko go zniszczyć.  A nie jak  w tym przypadku mówić, że wszystko jest super a towar jest pierwszej klasy - to przemyśana arogancja w najczystszym wykonaniu i to jest najbardziej bulwersujące w tym przypadku. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## mjakob

> Przypominam tylko, ze post zaczynający temat jest z początku 2006 roku czyli 3 (słownie: trzy) lata temu!!!


Może jeszcze wypowie się ktoś kto niedawno układał u siebie Creatona. Jak to jest teraz?

Leżą przede mną dwie: Kerafane (teraz Premion) brąz glazura finesse oraz Bogen innovo12 miedz angoba szlachetna. Obie jednakowo ładne hehe.
Tyle co mogę zauważyć, to creaton ma większe zamki, wygląda "solidniej".
Cena ta sama, co wybrać.....

----------


## TOMASZQS

Układałem niedawno Premiona, dachóweczka super, dosyć równa , dobrze leży, brzydkie i drogie ma kominki went, poza tym towar pierwszorzędnej jakości. Polecam

----------


## zatom

Mam Creatona Domino. 
Nie ma sie do czego przyczepić. Nie wiem czy jakakolwiek dachówka była zniszczona. Bez przebarwień, odprysków itp.

Kazda firma zalicza wpadki. 
Dla planujących zakup. Najlepiej rozmawiac ze sprzedawcami / składami, posiadającymi różne marki w ofercie. Ci wydają mi się najbardziej reprezentatywni i miarodajni w swoich opiniach.
W mniejszym stopniu brałbym pod uwagę podobne wątki jak ten, skądinąd dobrze opisane i udokumentowane.

----------


## edi1977

> Napisał _PiotR_
> 
> Przypominam tylko, ze post zaczynający temat jest z początku 2006 roku czyli 3 (słownie: trzy) lata temu!!! 
> 
> 
> Może jeszcze wypowie się ktoś kto niedawno układał u siebie Creatona. Jak to jest teraz?
> 
> Leżą przede mną dwie: Kerafane (teraz Premion) brąz glazura finesse oraz Bogen innovo12 miedz angoba szlachetna. Obie jednakowo ładne hehe.
> Tyle co mogę zauważyć, to creaton ma większe zamki, wygląda "solidniej".
> Cena ta sama, co wybrać.....


Wlasnie ma kladziona dachowka Creaton Premion; kolor miedz angobowana. Z tego co juz polozyli i z tego co lezy na paletach to jestem zadowolony. Mam nadzieje, ze na koniec roboty bede rowniez zadowolony. Moge zamiescic zdjecia, ale to zajmie jeszcze pare dni. 

Sam na poczatku zastanawialem sie pomiedzy Robenem i Ruppem, a potem Ruppem i Creatonem. No i zostal Creaton.

----------


## mjakob

> Wlasnie ma kladziona dachowka Creaton Premion; kolor miedz angobowana. Z tego co juz polozyli i z tego co lezy na paletach to jestem zadowolony. Mam nadzieje, ze na koniec roboty bede rowniez zadowolony. Moge zamiescic zdjecia, ale to zajmie jeszcze pare dni. 
> 
> Sam na poczatku zastanawialem sie pomiedzy Robenem i Ruppem, a potem Ruppem i Creatonem. No i zostal Creaton.


A próbowałeś wymóc na sprzedawcy by zagwarantował Ci dostawę z jednego dnia produkcji? Przynajmniej dla dachówek podstawowych.
Kasę przy zamówieniu wziąć to owszem, ale jak już się klient chce się zabezpieczyć to nie tak łatwo.

----------


## edi1977

> A próbowałeś wymóc na sprzedawcy by zagwarantował Ci dostawę z jednego dnia produkcji? Przynajmniej dla dachówek podstawowych.
> Kasę przy zamówieniu wziąć to owszem, ale jak już się klient chce się zabezpieczyć to nie tak łatwo.


Towar zostal zamowiony przez mojego dekarza. Odpowiada on za calosc prac wlaczajac jakosc towaru. No, ale oczywiscie jak mozna sie domyslec do najtanszych nie nalezy...cos za cos.

----------


## mika 30

> Może jeszcze wypowie się ktoś kto niedawno układał u siebie Creatona. Jak to jest teraz?
> 
> Leżą przede mną dwie: Kerafane (teraz Premion) brąz glazura finesse oraz Bogen innovo12 miedz angoba szlachetna. Obie jednakowo ładne hehe.
> Tyle co mogę zauważyć, to creaton ma większe zamki, wygląda "solidniej".
> Cena ta sama, co wybrać.....


[/quote]
Właśnie zostały zakończone prace przy pokryciu dachu Creatonem i pomimo wielu problemów jakie przeszłam z Tą dachówką teraz jestem szczęśliwa. Ma dachówkę creatona Harmonica winna czerwień glazurowana i świetnie wyszła na dachu do słońca to jest zawalisty połysk. Każdemu kto kładzie dachówkę to radzę nająć dość dobrych fachowców bo to jest połowa sukcesu dachu.[/img]

----------


## Techno200

Heh, ten temat ciagle sie odradza. Duzo moich klientow zwraca mi uwage o tym watku na muratorze. Nic dziwnego, jak sie wpisze Creaton to chyba drugi na Google wyskakuje  :smile: . No ale jak ktos napisal, temat byl walkowany 3 lata temu. Swiat sie zmienia i Creaton tez. Kiedys Creaton nie mial w Polsce jako tako przedstawicielsta, teraz maja Creaton Polska z centrala w Krakowie(fabryki tylko w Niemczech). Sa nowi przedstawiciele i nowe zmiany w zwiazku z przejeciem przez grupe Etex. Wiec mozna powiedziec ze jednak firma wyciegnela wnioski z nauczki jakiej sprawil jej wkurzony klient i napewno wiedza ze nikogo nie mozna lekcewazyc. A biorac pod uwage ze ciagle ten temat ciagle jest na tapecie to na pewno kolejna wpadka byla by dla nich bolesna. Jak mam takie powiedzenie, jak sie robie drwa to i wiory leca, nie myli sie ten co nic nie robi. Mam na placu sporo Premiona i wszystkie proste i jak trzeba. Poki co zadnych zastrzezen.  :cool:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mjakob

> Heh, ten temat ciagle sie odradza. Duzo moich klientow zwraca mi uwage o tym watku na muratorze. Nic dziwnego, jak sie wpisze Creaton to chyba drugi na Google wyskakuje . No ale jak ktos napisal, temat byl walkowany 3 lata temu. Swiat sie zmienia i Creaton tez. Kiedys Creaton nie mial w Polsce jako tako przedstawicielsta, teraz maja Creaton Polska z centrala w Krakowie(fabryki tylko w Niemczech). Sa nowi przedstawiciele i nowe zmiany w zwiazku z przejeciem przez grupe Etex. Wiec mozna powiedziec ze jednak firma wyciegnela wnioski z nauczki jakiej sprawil jej wkurzony klient i napewno wiedza ze nikogo nie mozna lekcewazyc. A biorac pod uwage ze ciagle ten temat ciagle jest na tapecie to na pewno kolejna wpadka byla by dla nich bolesna. Jak mam takie powiedzenie, jak sie robie drwa to i wiory leca, nie myli sie ten co nic nie robi. Mam na placu sporo Premiona i wszystkie proste i jak trzeba. Poki co zadnych zastrzezen.  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja nie przekreślam marki z powodu wątku w internecie (zwłaszcza że na innych producentów można znaleźć podobne) - dobrze że pojawiają się pozytywne głosy.
Niemniej jednak takie informacje nakazują pewną ostrożność, która w moim przypadku polega na tym, że usiłuję wymóc na sprzedawcy deklarację iż dachówki podstawowe będą pochodzić z tego samego czasu produkcji (1-3 dni różnicy).
Na razie są to mgliste deklaracje, że spróbują, ale ciężko, może się zdarzyć że jakaś jednak będzie różniła się datą bardziej.... itp. Dodam, że rozmawiam z poważnymi składami istniejącymi od kilku lat, z renomą na lokalnym rynku.

Czy Pan jako sprzedawca jest w stanie takie zapewnienie złożyć?

----------


## Techno200

Nie, to jest wypadkowa kilku czynnikow. Chyba ze mialbym towar fizycznie u siebie na placu to wtedy mage bo zalezy to odemnie a nie od osob trzecich. A tak pozatym nie przecenialbym az tak mocno z tymi datami produkcji, rozumiem ze iles tam miesiecy moze byc problem, ale nie kilka dni czy nawet tygodni. Dachowke podczas ukladania i tak trzeba mieszac po roznice w odcnieach moga byc nawet w partii z ta sama data. A tak na koniec opowiem pewna historyjke.
 Kolezanka pracowala w firmie ktora produkuje komonenty ktore potem szly na produkcje telewizorow LCD. Mowila, ze czasami niektore sciezki scalone nie przechodziy testu bo costam nie gralo, zwykle je najtanszym koszten, najszybszym lutowano tylko tyle aby wlaczyc sprzet. Do czego zmierzam. Chodzi o to ze patrzymy na daty produkcji, itp dachowek, gdzie jest duza przejrzystosc, nr parti itp a np w innych dziedzinach zycie jestemy nieustnnie robieni w banbuko. Dlaczego? Bo o tym nie wiemy, nie widzimy. A jak mamy mozliwosc wgladu to sie czepiamy takich szczegolow ze szkoda gadac. I tak samo jest z miedzy innymi z ceramika. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mjakob

> Nie, to jest wypadkowa kilku czynnikow. Chyba ze mialbym towar fizycznie u siebie na placu to wtedy mage bo zalezy to odemnie a nie od osob trzecich. A tak pozatym nie przecenialbym az tak mocno z tymi datami produkcji, rozumiem ze iles tam miesiecy moze byc problem, ale nie kilka dni czy nawet tygodni. Dachowke podczas ukladania i tak trzeba mieszac po roznice w odcnieach moga byc nawet w partii z ta sama data. A tak na koniec opowiem pewna historyjke.
>  Kolezanka pracowala w firmie ktora produkuje komonenty ktore potem szly na produkcje telewizorow LCD. Mowila, ze czasami niektore sciezki scalone nie przechodziy testu bo costam nie gralo, zwykle je najtanszym koszten, najszybszym lutowano tylko tyle aby wlaczyc sprzet. Do czego zmierzam. Chodzi o to ze patrzymy na daty produkcji, itp dachowek, gdzie jest duza przejrzystosc, nr parti itp a np w innych dziedzinach zycie jestemy nieustnnie robieni w banbuko. Dlaczego? Bo o tym nie wiemy, nie widzimy. A jak mamy mozliwosc wgladu to sie czepiamy takich szczegolow ze szkoda gadac. I tak samo jest z miedzy innymi z ceramika. 
> Pozdrawiam


Uśmiechnąłem się czytając ten post. Nie obraź się, ale to jest właśnie gadka sprzedawców  :Smile:  żeby nie przeceniać, że zawsze coś może nie wyjść jak się chce itp...
Ludzie czepiają się "szczegółów", bo i czego mają się przyczepić? Faktycznej jakości dachówki żaden przeciętny klient nie jest w stanie ocenić. I niestety ale jeśli ktoś decyduje się dołożyć 40-50% więcej do dachówki, to niestety ale od tego wyrobu oczekuje czegoś więcej - właśnie w tych "szczegółach". Bo jeśli nie widać różnicy... to po co przepłacać.

PS. Co do historyjki o LCD. W latach 90-tych była firma, na cztery litery, produkująca sprzęt elektroniczny. Firma ta była wyznacznikiem jakości i trendów na rynku. Niestety w ostatnich czasach mocno podupadła, może właśnie przez takie "ścieżki" i "układy nie-do-końca-scalone". Teraz baaaaardzo próbuje odzyskać dawny prestiż... chyba każdy wie o jakiej firmie piszę  :Smile:

----------


## Techno200

Mi sie chce. Ale naprawde na nie ktore rzeczy dealer nie ma wplywu, lub ograniczony. A tak pozatym jesli klient stwierdzi na placu w hurtowni lub na budowie ze dachowka ma wady to wtedy nikt nie robi problemow i wymieniaja. A to ze klienci wymagaja wiecej, to wiadomo, Creaton to klasa Premium. Ale nie wolno wpadac w przesadyzm. Bo jak dla nie wymaganie 3 dni do daty produkcji to lekki przesadyzm. Jesli wszystko jest ok, to po co szukac dziury w calym?

A wracajac do lcd  :wink:  to co innego miec jedna czy dwie wpadki, a co innego z wyjatku uczynic regule.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martek1981

Ma ktoś może już jakieś doświadczenia z nową dachówką Creaton Balance?

To jest dachówka wprowadzona dopiero w tym roku. Duży format - tylko 8,4 szt/m2. Aktualnie mają na nią bardzo dobrą cenę, ale nie moge o niej znaleźć żadnych opinii  :Confused:

----------


## bombel79

tez jestem zainteresowany produktami Creatona... jednak na moj dach, z duza iloscia lukarn i czterospadowy, chyba sie nie nadaje...

na razie jestem zdecydowany na Creatona Premion, ktora jest nieco mniejsza od Balance, i troche drozsza...

do Creatona Balance dosc podobna jest Nibra F7

----------


## martek1981

Chodzi właśnie o to, że tylko na Balance jest w tej chwili taka promocja. Miedziana angoba w cenie 25 zł/m2. To naprawde tanio  :ohmy:  
Ja byłem już praktycznie zdecydowany na Koramic L15 cegl. angoba szlachetna, ale jej cena w tej chwili to ok 41 zł/m2 i teraz nie wiem co robić  :Confused:   Różnica w cenie przy 240m2 dachu kopertowego to ok 5000zł na korzyść Creatona.

----------


## mjakob

> Chodzi właśnie o to, że tylko na Balance jest w tej chwili taka promocja. Miedziana angoba w cenie 25 zł/m2. To naprawde tanio  
> Ja byłem już praktycznie zdecydowany na Koramic L15 cegl. angoba szlachetna, ale jej cena w tej chwili to ok 41 zł/m2 i teraz nie wiem co robić   Różnica w cenie przy 240m2 dachu kopertowego to ok 5000zł na korzyść Creatona.


No nie żartuj że w takiej cenie  :Smile: 
Ja rozważam Premion Finesse Brąz i tez ostatnio Creaton większy upust oferuje, ale o zejściu poniżej 40zł/m2 raczej nie ma mowy.
Uważam, że wielkoformatowe dachówki dobrze sprawdzą się np. na dachach dwuspadowych, o dużych powierzchniach prostych.

----------


## bombel79

cena polaci 1 m2 balance to 23 brutto (taka ja mialem cene)

premion wychodzila jakos 27 zl za m2

----------


## mjakob

> cena polaci 1 m2 balance to 23 brutto (taka ja mialem cene)
> 
> premion wychodzila jakos 27 zl za m2


Kurcze skąd Wy macie te ceny !! Ten premion to jaki kolor i czy nuance czy finesse. Jakie ceny pozostałych elementów?
Możesz podać cenę za m2 ale całego dachu z gąsiorami, skrajnymi, kominkami, akcesoriami, klamrami, taśmami uszcz. itp.
U mnie wychodzi 85zł/m2 za premion finesse brąz. dach 180m2.

----------


## odaro

> cena polaci 1 m2 balance to 23 brutto (taka ja mialem cene)
> 
> premion wychodzila jakos 27 zl za m2


Powiedz mi gdzie są takie ceny to kupie na handel i jeszcze na tym zarobię.

----------


## SZUMI

ja tez mam propozycje takiej ceny. 
Tylko ze przy moim dachu 4spadowym+3 lukarny dodatki wychodza bardzo drogo. 
Czekam obecnie na wycene. 

Creaton to podobno mercedes wsrod dachowek  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> ja tez mam propozycje takiej ceny. 
> Tylko ze przy moim dachu 4spadowym+3 lukarny dodatki wychodza bardzo drogo. 
> Czekam obecnie na wycene. 
> 
> Creaton to podobno mercedes wsrod dachowek



Nam chodzi o cenę Premion

----------


## martek1981

> Napisał martek1981
> 
> Chodzi właśnie o to, że tylko na Balance jest w tej chwili taka promocja. Miedziana angoba w cenie 25 zł/m2. To naprawde tanio  
> Ja byłem już praktycznie zdecydowany na Koramic L15 cegl. angoba szlachetna, ale jej cena w tej chwili to ok 41 zł/m2 i teraz nie wiem co robić   Różnica w cenie przy 240m2 dachu kopertowego to ok 5000zł na korzyść Creatona.
> 
> 
> No nie żartuj że w takiej cenie 
> Ja rozważam Premion Finesse Brąz i tez ostatnio Creaton większy upust oferuje, ale o zejściu poniżej 40zł/m2 raczej nie ma mowy.
> Uważam, że wielkoformatowe dachówki dobrze sprawdzą się np. na dachach dwuspadowych, o dużych powierzchniach prostych.


Poważnie! Nawet troche mniej - 24,3 zł/m2. 
Gościu ze składu mówi, że takiej promocji jeszcze nie było jak zrobił Creaton. Trwa ona od niedawna bo od 25.05. do końca czerwca lub do odwołania.
Oferta na mój dach z dodatkami:
-dachówka podstawowa na 240m2
-dachówka skrajna lewa/prawa - 46
-gąsior 175 szt.
-zamknięcie gąsiora -  10 szt.
-trójnik do gąsiora - 3 szt.
-kominek wentylacyjny - 5szt.

Koramic L15 cegl. angoba szlachetna - 19 722 zł
Creaton Balance angoba miedziana - 14 700 zł  :ohmy:  

Nie wiem właśnie co mam robić bo dach mam kopertowy, ale cena jest naprawde kusząca  :Wink2:

----------


## bombel79

tfu, 27 oczywiscie netto... grrr, czlowiek jak pisze przed kawa to jeszcze nie mysli  :smile: 

PS
u kowalczyka, tylko trza troche sie potargowac  :smile:

----------


## mjakob

> Poważnie! Nawet troche mniej - 24,3 zł/m2. 
> Gościu ze składu mówi, że takiej promocji jeszcze nie było jak zrobił Creaton. Trwa ona od niedawna bo od 25.05. do końca czerwca lub do odwołania.


No właśnie mnie też mówili o tej promocji do końca czerwca. Naprawdę, cena niezła, zwłaszcza że kominek u creatona kosztuje ponad 400zł a Ty masz ich 5!! do tego 240m2 koperta.
Premion w powłoce Finesse będzie na pewno droższą dachówką (u innych producentów odpowiednik to chyba angoba szlachetna), ale i tak te ceny (nawet brutto), co podajecie, na śląsku są  mało realne.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał mjakob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał martek1981
> 
> ...


Tylko żeby ta promocja nie skończyła się tak jak tutaj

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm

----------


## martek1981

> Napisał martek1981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mjakob
> 
> ...


Czytałem juz kiedys ten wątek, ale mam nadzieje, że to odosobniony przypadek.

----------


## ketrab

Przeczytałem cały wątek. Niby stara sprawa.Czy rzeczywiście coś sie zmieniło z firmą Creaton? Czy dalej tak traktują klijenta jeśli chodzi o reklamacje jak autorke tego tematu?? A jak z jakością dachówki?  Niedługo będę kładł dach i teraz wybór dachówki.
Szczerze mówiąc zniechęciłem cie do Creatona.

----------


## edi1977

> Przeczytałem cały wątek. Niby stara sprawa.Czy rzeczywiście coś sie zmieniło z firmą Creaton? Czy dalej tak traktują klijenta jeśli chodzi o reklamacje jak autorke tego tematu?? A jak z jakością dachówki?  Niedługo będę kładł dach i teraz wybór dachówki.
> Szczerze mówiąc zniechęciłem cie do Creatona.


Mi wlasnie skonczyli klasc Creton Premion. Nie mam zadnych uwag. Dachowka jest super !!! A zastanawialem sie nad Robenem  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Napisał ketrab
> 
> Przeczytałem cały wątek. Niby stara sprawa.Czy rzeczywiście coś sie zmieniło z firmą Creaton? Czy dalej tak traktują klijenta jeśli chodzi o reklamacje jak autorke tego tematu?? A jak z jakością dachówki?  Niedługo będę kładł dach i teraz wybór dachówki.
> Szczerze mówiąc zniechęciłem cie do Creatona.
> 
> 
> Mi wlasnie skonczyli klasc Creton Premion. Nie mam zadnych uwag. Dachowka jest super !!! A zastanawialem sie nad Robenem


Ile teraz płaciłeś za Premion?

----------


## edi1977

> Napisał edi1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ketrab
> 
> ...


Mam miedz-angoba. Zamawialem na koniec kwietnia. Najtaniej w hurtowni mialem 3,65 brutto (22% vat) za szt. Aby miec mniej problemow jakby towar byl jakis lewy to zakupilem od swojego dekarza za 3,30 brutto (7% vat).

----------


## yvfi1

Właśnie wyceniono nam dachówkę Creaton Balance czarna angoba w Tarnowie. Metr dachówki podstawowej 29zł, gąsiory po 27zł (ozdobne), dachówka skrajna 25zł. Termin realizacji ok. 2 tygodnie i jedyne, co mnie martwi to to, że ponoć produkcja jest na Węgrzech...

----------


## robertus86

witam ktos wyzej pisal ze creaton ma fabryki tylko w niemczech, a co powiecie o nowej dachowce creatona balance produkowana na wegrzech ? mozna jej zaufać czy lepiej dac sobie spokoj i nie ryzykowac dodam ze cena jest rewelacyjna. POZDrawiam

----------


## siemka

Jestem delikatnie wk....ny, że tak dałem sie nabrać na ten pseudoprodukt......kupiłem karpiówkę-brąz.......kazda inny wymiar....syf, a cholera jasna ...przecież czytałem ten wątek przed zakupem  :Evil:  
....głupich nie sieja......to o mnie   :Evil:

----------


## ketrab

> Jestem delikatnie wk....ny, że tak dałem sie nabrać na ten pseudoprodukt......kupiłem karpiówkę-brąz.......kazda inny wymiar....syf, a cholera jasna ...przecież czytałem ten wątek przed zakupem  
> ....głupich nie sieja......to o mnie


Czyli nadal nie jest najlepiej z jakoscia Creatona. CZy juz reklamowales dachowki i czy cos odpowiedzieli?? Jestem ciekaw szczegolow.

----------


## SZUMI

ja tez zastanawiam się nad nową dachówką CREATON Balance. Cena jest rewelacyjna. W hurtowni powiedziano mi ze produkowana jest na Węgrzech. Czy ktoś już może ją zakupił?

----------


## robertus86

witam w ktorym miejscu w tarowie wycenialiscie dach ja wyceniam w brzesku i dostalem troche wyzsze ceny tej samej dachowki prosze o odpowiedz dziekuje
p.s chyba ze mowa o cenacn netto

----------


## salatar

> ja tez zastanawiam się nad nową dachówką CREATON Balance. Cena jest rewelacyjna. W hurtowni powiedziano mi ze produkowana jest na Węgrzech. Czy ktoś już może ją zakupił?


dokładnie miałem o to samo pytać - cena ok 25-26 zł /m2

patrzyłem na stronę producenta - firma dość spora - fabryk dużo

i tak na marginesie co do jakości- CEGIELNIA "ODONÓW" kazdy nażeka ze słaby max i sie kruszy - na skłądach juz układają 4 po warstwy palet  :smile: ))

----------


## salatar

ja w niepołomicach dostałem na Balance - 25 zł/m2

cena super 
tylko czy ktoś to widział na własen oczy ???

----------


## bombel79

widzialem, jest ok ale na duze proste dachy, najlepiej dwuspadowe... u mnie odpada, bo za duza

----------


## salatar

> widzialem, jest ok ale na duze proste dachy, najlepiej dwuspadowe... u mnie odpada, bo za duza


ok ja mam dach prosty
ale ....... jaki ten Balance ma kształt bo co zdjecie na stronie albo w katalogu - to jest inna !!! albo cos w stylu "eSówki" albo taka "płaska"

to jaka ona jest ??

----------


## Irxman

Nikogo nie dziwi cena produktu.
To nie jest dachówka robiona w Niemczech tylko na Wegrach.
I podobno to nie to samo.

----------


## salatar

a że niby dachówki robione w polsce będą lepsze od tych z węgier

dzis oglądałem Balance - kształt - holenderka 

niby na składzie na próbkach tez były takie wady jak w 'słynnym temacie o kompromitacji " - ale na palecie dla klijenta było ok 

my szukamy koloru czerwonego naturalnego - niby ten balance to angoba w tym kolorze ale wglada to na zwykłą dachówkę - a my chcemy mieć troszkę połysku na dachu  :smile:

----------


## andrzej100

> a że niby dachówki robione w polsce będą lepsze od tych z węgier
> 
> dzis oglądałem Balance - kształt - holenderka 
> 
> niby na składzie na próbkach tez były takie wady jak w 'słynnym temacie o kompromitacji " - ale na palecie dla klijenta było ok 
> 
> my szukamy koloru czerwonego naturalnego - niby ten balance to angoba w tym kolorze ale wglada to na zwykłą dachówkę - a my chcemy mieć troszkę połysku na dachu


 Angobowana szczegolnie nie rozni sie polyskiem od zwyklej , glazurowana to ma polysk, ze hej.
 Co do ceny, to widzialem w necie ok 18zl netto i troszke jestem zawiedziony, bo kupilem m-c temu Robena (zapomnialem nazwe ale wchodzi 9,8 na m2) za 28 zl brutto, szkoda, byloby taniej

----------


## Asia i Robert

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> Tylko żeby ta promocja nie skończyła się tak jak tutaj
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm
> 
> 
> Czytałem juz kiedys ten wątek, ale mam nadzieje, że to odosobniony przypadek.


NIESTETY ZDARZAJĄ SIĘ I INNE MOŻE NIE W 100% TAKIE JAK TEN ALE JEDNAK

DO TEGO PODEJŚCIE FIRMY CREATON DO REKLAMACJI TO PORAŻKA

W ODPOWIEDZI OKAZUJE SIĘ ZE DACHÓWKA NIE MUSI MIEĆ WŁAŚCIWEGO WYGLĄDU TYLKO SPEŁNIAĆ NORMY

*W EFEKCIE DACHÓWKA W KROPKI (OTARCIA POWSTAŁE PODCZAS TRANSPORTU - WYNIKŁE Z WADY POWŁOKI LUB NIEWŁAŚCIWEGO SPOSOBU FABRYCZNEGO PAKOWANIA) TO NORMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!*

*TYLKO NIE CREATON - NIE KUPUJCIE TEGO BADZIEWIA - NIE NABIERAJCIE SIĘ NA PROMOCJE !!!!*

----------


## marcin1971

witam wszystkich postanowilem dolaczyc do grupy tych ktorych firma creaton potraktowla jak ludzi drugiego sortu . Zakupilem w/w dachowke i powiem ze juz mam problemy dachowka w sumie jest ok poza kilkoma stluczkami ale wukonczenia dwie palety sa do wymiany wszystkie sa wyszczerbione i tak konkretnie ze majster az sie za glowe zlapal na dodatek  niemcy zamalowali wszystkie te wykonczenia nawet nie tym kolorem tylko innym w sumie do wymiany jest 108 sztuk nie wiem jak ta sprawa sie skonczy bo jestem w trakcie zalatwiania ale napewno nie odpuszcze byl juz przedstawiciel tej firmy zrobil zdjecia i czekam teraz na decyzje  nie wiem jak mozna tak robic klijentow tak w balona ciekaw jestem czy ktorys z tych co to sprzedaja polozyli by sobie takiego bubla na dachu napisze potem jak sie skonczy to wszystko.

----------


## wartownik

> ja tez zastanawiam się nad nową dachówką CREATON Balance. Cena jest rewelacyjna. W hurtowni powiedziano mi ze produkowana jest na Węgrzech. Czy ktoś już może ją zakupił?


wygląda solidnie , duży format dlatego cena jest atrakcyjna ,
fajnie sie kryje i spina ,
maly problem z dostawą dodatkow , zauważylem zarysowania ,
jutro zaczynam krycie to ją dokladnie sprawdze

----------


## SZUMI

daj znac koniecznie, bo ja ciagle sie wacham  :smile:

----------


## wartownik

jak na razie same plusy , polecam

----------


## chomag

Jestem na etapie wyboru dachówki i wybrałem dachówkę creatona ale są różne opinie. 
Proszę o opinie ludzi którzy mają już tą dachówkę.

----------


## cieszynianka

Piszesz i masz:

(Żeby nie było niejasności podaję tylko link do dyskusji, a nie wyrażam opinii na ten temat   :Roll:  )

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm

 :Confused:

----------


## cieszynianka

I jeszcze tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...wka%20creaton

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...wka%20creaton

http://forum.muratordom.pl/poradzcie...wka%20creaton

http://forum.muratordom.pl/cala-praw...wka%20creaton

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowki-...wka%20creaton

 :Wink2:

----------


## salatar

ja zamówiłem BAlance w miedzi 
widziełm dach pokryty tą dachwką - jest OK

po II w tych pieniądzach (ok 30zł /m2)można kupic tylko ROBENA - tam jakoś nikt nie nażeka na jokośc bo wie ze to tanie  :smile:

----------


## anitavia

Creaton to porażka .... skuszeni ceną , renomą creatona, wyglądem dachówki wystawowej, zamówiliśmy 200m tejże dachówki.Po dwóch tygodniach przywieziono nam owo cudo   :Evil:   Koszmar   :Evil:   źle pakowana, nierównomierna  angoba spora ilość dachówek uszkodzonych w transporcie   :Roll:  
Także usłyszeliśmy od przedstawiciela,że to norama  :ohmy: 

NIE KUPUJCIE! Nie dajcie sobie wcisnąć dziadostwa  jako towaru pierwszej jakości. 
Promocja nie powinna oznaczać oszustwa!   :Evil:

----------


## salatar

> Creaton to porażka .... skuszeni ceną , renomą creatona, wyglądem dachówki wystawowej, zamówiliśmy 200m tejże dachówki.Po dwóch tygodniach przywieziono nam owo cudo    Koszmar    źle pakowana, nierównomierna  angoba spora ilość dachówek uszkodzonych w transporcie   
> Także usłyszeliśmy od przedstawiciela,że to norama 
> 
> NIE KUPUJCIE! Nie dajcie sobie wcisnąć dziadostwa  jako towaru pierwszej jakości. 
> Promocja nie powinna oznaczać oszustwa!



od kogo kupowaliście ?

----------


## anitavia

> od kogo kupowaliście ?


Jak większość naszych budowlanych zakupów - Sieraków. Skład budowlany spisał się na medal zwrot przyjął (a właściwie nie przywieźli nam pod do tylko zadzwonili abyśmy przyjechali zobaczyć zamówioną dachówkę )  prawdopodobnie sami nie wiedzieli co przyjdzie ... do tej pory nie handlowali creatonem.

----------


## stefan12

Teraz też mam dylemat którą wybrać: niby dobrego Roben'a Plus czy nowość i niewiadomą Creaton'a Balance. Balance trochę większe zamki, większa możliwość manewrowania dachówką,  ale ten temat kompromitujący Creatona... W hurtowni naciągają mnie na Balanca, może mają jakieś powody by to robić (w postaci biletów NBP). Sam nie wiem. Cena porównywalna.

----------


## anitavia

W końcowym finale wybraliśmy rupp ceramikę syrius13. Właśnie jest w dobrej cenie (33/34 zł za m2)  Koszt jest nieco wyższy niż przy zakupie Creatona  czy Robena ale dachówka o wiele lepsza.

----------


## q-bis

Dachówka położona zimą.
Wygląda super.
Polecam.

----------


## andry

No i jak z tą jakością Creatona Balance; pytanie do posiadaczy, użytkowników.
Cena faktycznie zachęcająca. Kupił już ktoś i położył tą dachówkę??? Jak oceniają ją fachowcy-dekarze???

----------


## bonetka

Witam 

ja mam Creaton Balance  brązową matową  tę starszą  bo dom już stoi 3 lata ( mniejszą dł  43,5  cm szer.  26 )..wtedy mało kto miał taką .  
prezentuje się bardzo dobrze , jakość  dobra i dekarze ją chwalili . Nie miałam zadnych uwag . A na pakowanie trzeba uważać ..i na sprawę taką że zamawiana jedna partia  wcześniej a druga np. pózniej bo ktoś wpadł na pomysł dobudować coś ..niestety kolor będzie się róznił bo to już z innego pokładu glinki . 

Ta  nowa jest duża  gabarytowo i myślę że na duże dachy ... ( tak jak gres większe formaty do większego pomieszczenia ).

Ta nowa Balance jest inna ... nie ma tak płaskiego tego zakończenia bocznego  tylko bardziej faliste  ( przynajmniej tak się wydaje jak się patrzy na pojedyńczą dachówkę )  i jest większa ok. 50 cm dł i szer.32,3 
chyba że na kilku stronach inter. np. nokaut czy allegro jest prezentowana nie ta dachówka tzn nie to zdjęcie )  

na dachu wyglada tak : 
w/g mnie nie przypomina starej  Balance ......bardziej Futurę 


jeszcze jedno ..cena za jedną 3 lata temu to 5,12 zł ...a wchodziło 12,1 szt na mkw ...czyli ....łącznie 61,95 zł /m2 ...więc nie była to dachówka tania

----------


## bombel79

z tego co wiem to Balance jest z Wegier... my wybralismy wypalana w Niemczech Premion

----------


## andry

W hurtowni zapewniano mnie że to niemiecki produkt.

----------


## bombel79

andry, ja tyle wiem ile slyszalem, ale we wszystkich skladach mowiono mi ze Creaton wykupil cegielnie na Wegrzech zeby wejsc na segment rynku tanich wielkoformatowych dachowek... no i mamy Creaton Balance... ale tak jak na wstepie, niie jestem expert - wiem ile uslyszalem

----------


## anikavonboger

Niedługo powinnam podjąć decyzję dotyczącą rodzaju dachówek, które zostaną położone na dachu mojego domu. Problem jest ogromny, bo podobają mi się esówki, mnich i mniszka, domino - wszystkie w kolorze ceglastym - i wszystkie niestety drogie "modele". Dylemat polega na tym czy położyć tańsze i takie, które mi się nie podobają, czy droższe (oczywiście kosztem pozostałej części budowy) ale za to śliczne. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze obawa, że te z pozoru tańsze mają jakieś ukryte koszty lub po prostu będą miały wady. Jakie dachówki polecacie?

----------


## andry

Faktycznie Balance pochodzi z węgierskich wytworni Creatona, niemniej jest to dachówka I gat i objęta gwarancją jak pozostale produkty Creatona.
Ma ją może już ktoś położoną na dachu?? Może zdjęcie by ktoś wrzucił ja Balance prezentuje się na dachu. Proszę.  :Roll:

----------


## malgoss

> W hurtowni naciągają mnie na Balanca (...)


w Kwidzynie?  Gdzie?

Macałam tego nowego Balance. Prezentuje się całkiem, całkiem ale oczywiście żadna próbka nie zastąpi ocenienia dachówki już na budynku   :smile:

----------


## Zeyo

Też sie zastanawiam nad kupnem tej dachówki. Wczoraj byłem w pobliskim składzie budowlanym i zaproponowano mi tam 

28.3zł  za metr m^2 miedzianej angoby
26.3zł  gąsior (2.5 szt na mb) 
24.5zł  dachówka krawędziowa lewa/prawa

Pracownik składu dał mi też nr telefonu do jednego z klientów który kupił niedawno u nich kompletny dach z tej dachówki. Byłem na tej budowie i zrobiłem kilka zdjęć. Właściciel nie ma żadnych zastrzeżeń do tej dachówki i jest bardzo zadowolony. Także chyba się skuszę i też kupie tego Balance zamiast Roben monza  :smile:

----------


## shivaki

nie kupujcie dachówki creatona w wieluniu bo jest bubel nie da się tego ułożyć na dachu bo tak jest krzywa 
i nie przyjmują reklamacji!!!!!!!
mają takie normy że na jednej dachówce 7,5 mm może być krzywa

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Hehe, mieliśmy tam kupować Creatona jakiś czas temu, dobrze, że kupiliśmy w Pabianicach. Zero problemów.

----------


## 7raf3

Witam
Czy ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenia z creatonem balance z Warszawy (sklep internetowy)?
Oby jak najmniej wpadek nam się zdarzało!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Jeszcze trochę i ja się pochwalę tą dachówką, kolor łupka. Wczoraj przywieziona. Nie rozpakowana jeszcze, tylko jedną paczkę (4 szt) wytargaliśmy na "światło dzienne". Jutro przychodzą dekarze, zobaczymy jak to będzie.

A oto pierwsze wrażenia:
1. Potwierdzam opinie odnośnie pakowania na paletach. Nie budzi ono zaufania, choć nie wiem jak wygląda to u konkurencji.
2. Na czterech sztukach, które oglądaliśmy, angoba równomierna, bez zacieków, mazów, powierzchnia dość gładka.
3. Uszkodzonych - pękniętych na pół - naliczyliśmy 5 szt, z tego jedną mąż podczas ustawiania na stropie załatwił. Pytanie, czy w środku palet nic
nie popękało ale chyba nie.
4. Jest natomiast trochę małych odprysków na brzegach, na zamkach. Dzwoniłam do składu pytając zawczasu o jakąś farbę czy środek do zamalowania tych miejsc ( z forum wiem, że coś takiego często się stosuje ) jednak nic o tym nie wiedzieli. Mają się dopytać.

Generalnie na razie jestem zadowolona, choć bez euforii.

----------


## maqmba

Witam. Mam Creaton Kera-Pfanne miedź angobowana. Miał być Brass, ale w tamtym czasie była nie do dostania i kolega ze składu namówił mnie na Creatona właśnie. I po dziś dzień mu za to dziękuję. Od 2 lat leży na dachu i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Po położeniu były widoczne odciski po ciasnym pakowaniu dachówki. Ale po dwóch deszczach nie było już śladu. Kupowana w Wlkp., skład E.J Trans w Koninie. Po położeniu dachu kilka potłuczonych odebranych wraz z resztą innych materiałów i zrobiona korekta bez zbędnego gadania. Tak więc sam skład budowlany, dachówka Kera-Pfanne, jak i podejście do klienta i obsługa - na najwyższym poziomie. Przynajmniej w moim przypadku. Widziałem jak obsługują innych klientów, więc to nie kwestia kolegi. Naprawdę życzliwi ludzie - od szefowej po magazyniera. Może się to przyda ludziom z "mojego terenu". Jedyne czym mnie Creaton osłabił to ceny kominków wentylacyjnych do tej dachówki - rodem z kosmosu. Zrobiłem więc z klinkieru. Pozdrawiam

----------


## enickman

bardzo wylewne to jak na pierwszy post na forum   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

zaraz pewnie dopisze się i szefowa i magazynier  :Smile:

----------


## 7raf3

Ciekawe; tak wiele czasu pochłania budowa wymarzonego domu. Wielu z nas to Amatorzy usiłujący zbudować swe dzieło, rzekłbym pomnik. Mamy po 40, 50 i więcej lat i chcemy wciąż budować. A przecież nie zabierzemy tego ze soba... Dzieci?... Mogą to olać. Nie dostańcie tylko zawału serca budując  :big grin:  
Pozdro

----------


## Asia i Robert

> ... Swiat sie zmienia i Creaton tez. Kiedys Creaton nie mial w Polsce jako tako przedstawicielsta, teraz maja Creaton Polska z centrala w Krakowie(fabryki tylko w Niemczech). Sa nowi przedstawiciele i nowe zmiany w zwiazku z przejeciem przez grupe Etex. Wiec mozna powiedziec ze jednak firma wyciegnela wnioski z nauczki jakiej sprawil jej wkurzony klient i napewno wiedza ze nikogo nie mozna lekcewazyc...


G... prawda. Nic się nie zmieniło. Ja na swoją reklamację dostałem odpowiedź ze wszystko jest zgodne z normą. Napisałem odpowiedź i 6 miesięcy cisza. Szykuje się sprawa w sądzie.

Dachówki może i ładne. Ale sposób traktowania klienta poniżej jakiejkolwiek krytyki.
A wątek ten będzie wysoko w wyszukiwarkach tak długo jak długo Creaton  się nie nauczy poważnie traktować klientów.

I dobrze że ten wątek jest czytany. Jestem pewien, że po jego lekturze wiele osób kupiło dachówki innej firmy - a to bolesny cios dla Creatona - najlepsza odpowiedż od klientów - których ta firma ole....

----------


## himlaje

Bardzo niepodoba mi się traktowanie klientów przez Creatona jakie jest tutaj opisywane. Niemniej ja też dołacze do jego klientów. Zdecydowalem się na balance czarnego. Głeboko wierze, może naiwnie, że bedzie dobrze. Na składzie pokazywali mi dachówkę Creatona i np. Robena i jakość wykonania (np. zamków) zdecydowanie przemawia za Creatonem. Handlowiec ze skladu budowlanego mówił, że jesli się zdarzaja problemy z Creatonem to z kolorem naturalnym i jesiennym liściem.
Mam mieszane uczucia kupując Creatona. Bardzo nie lubie firm ktore nie szanuja swoich klientów a jednocześnie decydowałem się na zakup ich produktu. :Confused:  

na wytlumaczenie dodam, że balance jest jedną z najlżejszych dachówek a po moich perypetiach z dachem ma to znaczenie

----------


## bombel79

moj creaton premion wlasnie sie zaklada... na razie 0 uwag co do jakosci dachowki (zadnych plamek, rys... w transporcie tylko 1 dachowka uszkodzona...) zobaczymy co z tym dekarze zrobia  :smile:

----------


## _PiotR_

wg mnie to jest tak jak w salonach z samochodami.. jakies ZONKI zdarzają sie na jakis czas... W salonie kupujemy nowe autko za kilkadziesiat, kilkaset tysieciy.. wiec sprzedawca powinien do Nas na kolanach przychodzic i dywany rozkladac.. a jak widac nieraz w programach jak klienci probuja zareklamowac ewidenetne usterki... masakra.. traktują Ciebie jak wroga... przed kupnem wchodzili w tyłek, a teraz mają w tyłku...

----------


## el-ka

> Ciekawe; tak wiele czasu pochłania budowa wymarzonego domu. Wielu z nas to Amatorzy usiłujący zbudować swe dzieło, rzekłbym pomnik. Mamy po 40, 50 i więcej lat i chcemy wciąż budować. A przecież nie zabierzemy tego ze soba... Dzieci?... Mogą to olać. Nie dostańcie tylko zawału serca budując  
> Pozdro


A Tobie co ?! Jakieś załamanie nerwowe ?

----------


## leon28

> Bardzo niepodoba mi się traktowanie klientów przez Creatona jakie jest tutaj opisywane. Niemniej ja też dołacze do jego klientów. Zdecydowalem się na balance czarnego. Głeboko wierze, może naiwnie, że bedzie dobrze. Na składzie pokazywali mi dachówkę Creatona i np. Robena i jakość wykonania (np. zamków) zdecydowanie przemawia za Creatonem. Handlowiec ze skladu budowlanego mówił, że jesli się zdarzaja problemy z Creatonem to z kolorem naturalnym i jesiennym liściem.
> Mam mieszane uczucia kupując Creatona. Bardzo nie lubie firm ktore nie szanuja swoich klientów a jednocześnie decydowałem się na zakup ich produktu. 
> 
> na wytlumaczenie dodam, że balance jest jedną z najlżejszych dachówek a po moich perypetiach z dachem ma to znaczenie


nie rozumiem zupelnie ludzi, ktorzy czytajac tyle zlego o firmie, nadal probuja tam kupowac, wyrzucajac po kilkanascie tysiecy w ...... osobiscie mamy creatona na dachu, kerra pfanne angobowana miedz sama dachowka jest ok, natomiast wszystkie do niej dodatki to istna porazka. kupowalismy dachowki do kominow wentylacyjnych - sztuka po 500!!!! piecset zlotych i jest to jedno wielkie gowno. 1sza partie wymienilismy natychmiast po ich otrzymaniu, bo na 4 kominki wszystkie byly roznej wielkosci/kolorow itd. dzisiaj zalozylismy te wymienione niby na lepsze i znowu dupa. okazuje sie, ze te kominki, kupowane niby w systemie, z jednej rodziny dachowek roznia sie od tych standardowych nie tylko kolorem, ale rowniez i wielkosciami, sposobem wygiec itd. generalnie po polozeinu ich na dachu widac szpary, bo nie ukladaja sie i nie pasuja do standardowych dachowek. jednym slowem zenada za wielkie pieniadze. 

ja osobiscie creatona odradzam.

----------


## rogo

u mnie Creaton leży na dachu drugi sezon i wszystko jest ok. Przy zakładaniu majster chwalił jakość dachówek i bardzo mało uszkodzonych dachówek w transporcie.

----------


## Regut1

> nie rozumiem zupelnie ludzi, ktorzy czytajac tyle zlego o firmie, nadal probuja tam kupowac, wyrzucajac po kilkanascie tysiecy w ...... osobiscie mamy creatona na dachu, kerra pfanne angobowana miedz sama dachowka jest ok, natomiast wszystkie do niej dodatki to istna porazka. kupowalismy dachowki do kominow wentylacyjnych - sztuka po 500!!!! piecset zlotych i jest to jedno wielkie gowno.


Potwierdzam. Mam identyczny rodzaj i kolor dachówki. Sama dachówka super sprawa. Dopracowana i bardzo ładnie leży. Natomiast cena kominków to porażka w stosunku do ich jakości. Na szczeście musiałem kupić tylko jeden.

----------


## Senser

> Ma ktoś może już jakieś doświadczenia z nową dachówką Creaton Balance?


Zdradziła mnie dwa razy i poszła sobie z obcym...   :Lol:

----------


## redpradnik

Ja wydałem 40 tys na dachówkę Creatona 240 m2 dachu widze ze teraz potaniało ale na ponad 40 palet 1 dachówka ubita boczna oraz 2 dachówki podstawowe pęknięte reszta wszystko ok 

prezentuje sie tak 

Creaton Noblesse Brąz

----------


## elania4

Mam RG 12 Trost (obecnie Creaton) i jestem zadowolona. Dachówka pięknie leży, wygląda naprawdę solidnie, dachowcy mówili że jest twarda. Ogólnie pozytywnie się o niej wypowiadali.  Nic dodać nic ująć. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Megana

:smile:  Witajcie,
zamówiliśmy Balance czarną angobowaną. Mamy dach koło 280m2 (z daszkami). Dachówka ma przyjechać w tym tygodniu na plac. Trochę się martwimy jak to będzie wyglądać ale mamy nadzieję, że dach wyjdzie piękny  :wink: 
Na pewno w dzienniku napiszemy jak nam to wyszło  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

> Witajcie,
> zamówiliśmy Balance czarną angobowaną. Mamy dach koło 280m2 (z daszkami). Dachówka ma przyjechać w tym tygodniu na plac. Trochę się martwimy jak to będzie wyglądać ale mamy nadzieję, że dach wyjdzie piękny 
> Na pewno w dzienniku napiszemy jak nam to wyszło


Ja tez zamówilem czarna angobe w balance. maja mi układac za ok 2 tygodnie. Generalnie chcieliśmy cos grafotowego ale łupek jest za jasny a angoba... za czarna, ale cóż - niech będzie. Zobaczymy jak będzie wyglądac na dachu. Jak będe miał jakies zdjęcia to wkleje tutaj.
*monika.KIELCE*, może masz juz jakies zdjęcia swojego dachu. W dzienniku nic nie widze  :sad:

----------


## Megana

*himlaje* - Nam też będą układać gdzieś za około 2-3 tygodnie dopiero, więc kto pierwszy zacznie, wkleja zdjęcia  :smile:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## himlaje

> *himlaje* - Nam też będą układać gdzieś za około 2-3 tygodnie dopiero, więc kto pierwszy zacznie, wkleja zdjęcia


Ide na to  :Wink2:  

P.S. Własnie oglądam Twój dziennik-oby tak dalej

----------


## Megana

> Napisał Megana
> 
> *himlaje* - Nam też będą układać gdzieś za około 2-3 tygodnie dopiero, więc kto pierwszy zacznie, wkleja zdjęcia   
> 
> 
> Ide na to  
> 
> P.S. Własnie oglądam Twój dziennik-oby tak dalej


A gdzie Twój dziennik   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Proszę szybciutko zakładać  - chociaż komentarze  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## himlaje

> A gdzie Twój dziennik     
> Proszę szybciutko zakładać  - chociaż komentarze


No własnie brak  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  Podziwiam tych co maja jeszcze czas na prowadzenie dziennika. Mi go niestety ciągle brakuje.

----------


## Megana

> Napisał Megana
> 
> A gdzie Twój dziennik     
> Proszę szybciutko zakładać  - chociaż komentarze  
> 
> 
> No własnie brak    Podziwiam tych co maja jeszcze czas na prowadzenie dziennika. Mi go niestety ciągle brakuje.


Ja żeby się wyspać, to powinnam chodzić tak koło 22:30 spać. A pisząc koło 23:00, to chodzę spać koło 24:00   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Obiecałam, więc wklejam. Konic prac będzie dopiero jutro. Zdjęcia robione z góry i to jeszcze komórką więc nie za wiele widać. Jutro będzie więcej  :smile: 





Dopiero zaczynało kropić stąd te ciapki. Ale przynajmniej trochę ją umyło z kurzu i pyłu. 

Jak wam się podoba kominek wentylacyjny? Dla mnie sajgon. Kupiony i przywieziony leżał w pudełku. Zobaczyłam go dopiero na dachu. Jest jak kania czubajeczka albo, wg małżonka, gotowy do odpalenia pocisk średniego zasięgu.

----------


## himlaje

Czekamy na reszte fotek.
Kominek jest poprostu fatalny  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   Nie maja innych modeli w ofercie? Pewnie nie. A może dowiadywalaś się czy jest jakas inna możliwość rozwiązania tej sprawy bez montażu tak ładnego kominka?

----------


## Megana

> Jak wam się podoba kominek wentylacyjny? Dla mnie sajgon. Kupiony i przywieziony leżał w pudełku. Zobaczyłam go dopiero na dachu. Jest jak kania czubajeczka albo, wg małżonka, gotowy do odpalenia pocisk średniego zasięgu.


Dach wygląda bardzo  ładnie  :smile:   :smile: 
Co do kominka wentylacyjnego, to każdy ma swoje skojarzenia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , ale nie wiem, czy przypadkiem nie będziemy mieć takiego samego   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  . Wklej proszę jutro zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

U mnie już za późno na szukanie i wymianę kominka. Został sprowadzony na moje zamówienie i nie przyjmą go z powrotem, o czym uprzedzali przy zakupie. Co innego dachówka podstawowa czy ew brzegowa. 

Z napisu na pudełku wiem, że takie kominki Creaton daje do Balance ale też do 2 czy 3 innych modeli dachówek. Cóż, u mnie będzie taki. Dobrze że jest w miarę blisko krawędzi i ogniomurek go zasłania  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

Ja się obawiam, że u mnie tez taki będzie bo każda firma ma chyba jeden wzór kominka który "obsługuje" kilka modeli dachówek  :sad:   Cóż, przyjdzie się przyzwyczaić bo choc u mnie jeszcze nie mam tych kominków to czuje że nic lepszego nie wymysle

----------


## Megana

> Ja się obawiam, że u mnie tez taki będzie bo każda firma ma chyba jeden wzór kominka który "obsługuje" kilka modeli dachówek   Cóż, przyjdzie się przyzwyczaić bo choc u mnie jeszcze nie mam tych kominków to czuje że nic lepszego nie wymysle


Mąż sprawdzał i jest jeszcze jakiś jeden, troszkę inny, tylko nie wiem czy bedzie pasował do tego rodzaju dachówki.

----------


## himlaje

> Napisał himlaje
> 
> Ja się obawiam, że u mnie tez taki będzie bo każda firma ma chyba jeden wzór kominka który "obsługuje" kilka modeli dachówek   Cóż, przyjdzie się przyzwyczaić bo choc u mnie jeszcze nie mam tych kominków to czuje że nic lepszego nie wymysle
> 
> 
> Mąż sprawdzał i jest jeszcze jakiś jeden, troszkę inny, tylko nie wiem czy bedzie pasował do tego rodzaju dachówki.


Czyli światelko w tunelu jest? Zapytam handlowca, może cos mi doradzi znajdzie się dachowka z kominkiem +/- pionowo względem ziemi a nie dachu

----------


## Megana

> Czyli światelko w tunelu jest? Zapytam handlowca, może cos mi doradzi znajdzie się dachowka z kominkiem +/- pionowo względem ziemi a nie dachu


Jest inny, ale nie wiemy, czy będzie dobry,a wygląda tak ( znaleziony na niemieckiej stronie )
To taki jak wybrała  monika.KIELCE

A tu ten drugi

----------


## himlaje

Hm, więc jest wybór, choc taki wybór mi sie kojarzy z sytuacją gdy ktoś pyta mnie z której ręki ma mi przywalić - z lewej czy prawej  :Confused:   Oba rozwiązania równie dobre.
Co do dachówki to może faktycznie ten drugi może lepszy, mniej zauważalne jest to, że kominek nie jest skierowany prosto do nieba? Jutro zadzwonie do handlowca z zapytaniem czy jets dostepny ten spłaszczony kominek w czarnym Balansie. A Ty Megana za którym optujesz?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Nie jestem dobra z niemieckiego ale wydaje mi się, że ten drugi kominek ma szersze podłączenie 125mm vs 100mm w takim jak u mnie. Rura przyłączeniowa i tak ma uniwersalną (docinaną) końcówkę więc chyba to nie problem. Problemem może być jedynie cena i czas oczekiwania.

A ciekawe do czego służą te:

----------


## malgoss

> (...) A ciekawe do czego służą te:


to dachówka do kominów gazowych (fi) 110.

Kominek o którym ostatnio jest mowa (ta wersja "B") ma faktycznie większy przekrój przewodu przyłączeniowego i niestety cenę (w cenniku netto) o 80,00   :Confused:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ciekawe czy można by użyć tego gazowego kominka do pionów wentylacyjnych? Nałożyć tylko jakiś daszek, coby nie napadało. 

eee, chyba już fantazjuje...

----------


## himlaje

Hm, czyli ten z chromowaną końcówką też nie będzie dobry, bo nie jest do końca zadaszony? I znów wszystkie drogi prowadza do jako "jedynie słusznego" kominka *moniki.KIELCE*. Światełko w tunelu powoli gasnie...  :sad:

----------


## Megana

> Hm, czyli ten z chromowaną końcówką też nie będzie dobry, bo nie jest do końca zadaszony? I znów wszystkie drogi prowadza do jako "jedynie słusznego" kominka *moniki.KIELCE*. Światełko w tunelu powoli gasnie...


*"himlaje"* ten  może być użyty, my taki będziemy kupować

----------


## himlaje

> *"himlaje"* ten  może być użyty, my taki będziemy kupować


A orientowałaś się jaka jest równica w cenie między tym co ma monika.KIELCE i tym co Ty wybrałaś i czy nie ma kłopotów z dostępnością? Miałem dzwonić do handlowca ale dziś nie zdążyłem- moze jutro się uda

----------


## Megana

himlaje - wiem tylko, że na zamówienie jest i to tylko tyle. Wcześniej ktoś pisał, że różnica w cenie, to około 80 zł netto. Jak będziesz coś wiedział, to napisz  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

zoom drugiego kominka, po więcej ujęć zapraszam do dziennika.

----------


## himlaje

Dzwoniłem do handlowca ws tych kominków. Otóż kominek *moniki.KIELCE*  (fi 100) jest w cenie 273 zł netto (po rabacie) :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  . Dla mnie to cena astronomiczna, ale... jakby tego było mało, to ten drugi kominek (fi 125), do którego się skłaniam, kosztuje 371 zł netto   :ohmy:   :Evil:   Nie wiem skąd oni biorą takie ceny za kawałek wypieczonej gliny, i szczerze mówiąc to (naiwnie) myslałem, że on może kosztować max 20-30 zł. U siebie mam dwa takie kominki. Jeden od odpowietrzenia kanalizacji a drugi od went. grawitacyjnej kuchni, ktora będzie tylko jako rezerwowa bo generalnie będe miał went. mechaniczną. Juz zaczalem kombinować czy by jakos je polaczyć w jeden  :Confused:  .

Aha
Handlowiec jeszcze powiedział, że jest dostępny zamiennik takich kominków i kosztuje ok 200zł (raczej niewiele taniej) tylko, że jest wykonany z plastiku i go nie poleca bo raczej napewno zacznie się odbarwiać względem reszty dachówek i ten ów urokliwy kominek będzie sie rzucał w oczy juz nie tylko z powodu swojej piekności ale też koloru.

----------


## Megana

> Aha
> Handlowiec jeszcze powiedział, że jest dostępny zamiennik takich kominków i kosztuje ok 200zł (raczej niewiele taniej) tylko, że jest wykonany z plastiku i go nie poleca bo raczej napewno zacznie się odbarwiać względem reszty dachówek i ten ów urokliwy kominek będzie sie rzucał w oczy juz nie tylko z powodu swojej piekności ale też koloru.



Tam gdzie zamawialiśmy dachówki dostaliśmy na te wywietrzniki 34% rabatu ( okaże się przy płaceniu) - popytaj może sprzedawców, tam gdzie kupowałeś dachówkę  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

No właśnie pytałem swojego handlowca, który mi cała dachówke sprzedaje. Mało tego, to jest cena, bodajże, po 40% rabacie  :ohmy:   bo cena katalogowa to coś ponad 600 zł. Lepiej zapytaj już teraz swojego sprzedawce po ile finalnie będzie kosztowała ta dachówka, bo rabaty rabatami.

----------


## Megana

> No właśnie pytałem swojego handlowca, który mi cała dachówke sprzedaje. Mało tego, to jest cena, bodajże, po 40% rabacie   bo cena katalogowa to coś ponad 600 zł. Lepiej zapytaj już teraz swojego sprzedawce po ile finalnie będzie kosztowała ta dachówka, bo rabaty rabatami.


Ok zapytam jutro z ciekawości ( wielkiej ) porąbało ich????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## himlaje

Zdecydowanie porąbało ich. Zwykła dachówka ok 5 zł, a z kominkiem x100. Myślałem, że może te kominki mają cos w sobie. Moze jakiś wiatraczek, wentylator, cos elektronicznego... ale nie. To tylko wypalana glina

----------


## Megana

> Zdecydowanie porąbało ich. Zwykła dachówka ok 5 zł, a z kominkiem x100. Myślałem, że może te kominki mają cos w sobie. Moze jakiś wiatraczek, wentylator, cos elektronicznego... ale nie. To tylko wypalana glina


Firmy zawsze na dodatkach tną  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja to sobie to tak tłumaczę:
Dachówki podstawowe lecą na lini automatycznej jedna za drugą, pewnie w milionach sztuk - taka maszyna się firmie szybko zwraca.
Brzegowe i gąsiory - mniej sztuk ale wciąż dużo.
A takie kominki? Trzeba wybrać zwykłą dachówkę, wyciąć w niej otwór, wykonać czubaty daszek z kawałkiem rury a na koniec skleić jedno z drugim. Robota albo ręczna, albo wymagająca dużo bardziej skomplikowanej linii. Do tego niewielki nakład, no i mamy cenę końcową. Fabryka przecież musi zarobić.

----------


## Megana

> Ja to sobie to tak tłumaczę:
> Dachówki podstawowe lecą na lini automatycznej jedna za drugą, pewnie w milionach sztuk - taka maszyna się firmie szybko zwraca.
> Brzegowe i gąsiory - mniej sztuk ale wciąż dużo.
> A takie kominki? Trzeba wybrać zwykłą dachówkę, wyciąć w niej otwór, wykonać czubaty daszek z kawałkiem rury a na koniec skleić jedno z drugim. Robota albo ręczna, albo wymagająca dużo bardziej skomplikowanej linii. Do tego niewielki nakład, no i mamy cenę końcową. Fabryka przecież musi zarobić.


Tylko czemu, taki taki kształt??????? Na dodatek takie 3 z przodu dachu - nie wiem co z tym zrobić   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Tylko czemu, taki taki kształt??????? Na dodatek takie 3 z przodu dachu - nie wiem co z tym zrobić


Konieczne są aż 3?
Patrząc na projekt, pewnie jeden w kuchni, drugi w kibelku/kotłowni, a trzeci w łazience?

 U mnie były 4 stanęło na 2. Jak są blisko to czasem można na poddaszu połączyć 2 w 1. Pytałam dekarzy, instalatora i kierownika, wszyscy się zgodzili na taką redukcję.

----------


## Megana

Stanęło na 3  :smile:  
Musi być tak : 1 ( dla kuchni i WC), 1 ( dla łazienki), 1( będzie odpowietrzeniem kanalizacji - POŚ)
Dwa będą  blisko siebie.   :cry:   I tak mi się nie podoba   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Artur1983

Zamowienie na dachowke firmy Creaton zostalo zlozone w maju.
W czerwcu przywieziono czesc pokrycia. Brakowalo kilkudziesieciu sztuk dachowki krancowej, ktora miala zostac dowieziona w przeciagu tygodnia. Prace ruszyly, stary dach zdjeto, ale zapewnienia nie zostaly zrealizowane. Dostawca tlumaczyl sie, ze firma Creaton nie wyrabia sie z zamowieniami. Poprosili by dac im jeszcze tydzien. Historia powtarzala sie kilka razy. Pomimo telefonow, i ponaglen dachowka nie dojechala. Przedstawiciel Creaton'a ze Szczecina przyznal, ze firma ma problemy z realizacja zamowien, bo przyjeli zbyt duzo zlecen  :cry:  . Ktos jednak powinienbyl liczyc sie z mozliwosciami produkcyjnymi i realnie ocenic mozliwosci produkcyjne firmy.
Jest juz koniec sierpnia a ja nadal spie pod dziurawym dachem!
Nie mowiac juz o zszarganych nerwach i obawie przy kazdej ulewie, by prowizoryczne i tymczasowe pokrycie w miejscu brakujacych dachowek nie przecieklo albo odfrunelo...  :ohmy:  
Zdecydowanie odradzam Creaton'a!

----------


## Tobi_

A nie można domówić gdzie indziej?

----------


## Michał i Magda

U nas Creaton już położony. Przyjechała niecałe 2 tygodnie temu, całość zamówienia, bez żadnych problemów. 2 dachówki były uszkodzone i zostały wymienione. Wydaje mi się, że bardzo dużo zależy od samej hurtowni.

Pozdrawiam.

P.S. Dachówkę zamawialiśmy pod koniec czerwca.

----------


## himlaje

*Megana* pytałas u siebie ile kosztują te obydwa kominki?

----------


## Megana

> *Megana* pytałas u siebie ile kosztują te obydwa kominki?


Na pewno chcesz wiedzieć??????????????????????????

Jeden kominek ( ten droższy kosztuje 500 zł po rabacie)   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Michał mówi - i jeszcze żeby to ładne było  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Na pewno nie jest Ci lżej  z tą wiedzą  :Wink2:

----------


## blekitny470

Witam,

Za urodzenie ślicznej córeczki, chciałbym podarować żonie wiśniowy dach jaki zawsze chciała. Niestety osobiście nie jestem przekonany co do koloru dlatego prośba o Waszą pomoc. Dla mnie najwłaściwszy byłby grafitowy cesar brassa - sami więc rozumiecie wątpliwości. Jestem indywidualistą ale, ten kolor może być jednak zbyt intensywny. 

Czy w waszej okolicy jest może chociażby jeden dach o tak intensywnym glazurowanym czerwonym kolorze? Niestety mój sprzedawca nie jest w stanie wskazać takiego dachu, poszukiwania własne - bez rezultatów. Ekspozycja na sklepie zbyt skromna coby oceniać. Podrzućcie proszę zdjęcia i opinie.

----------


## himlaje

No lżej to nie jest, ale chociaż mam świadomość że mój sprzedawca nie wyciska odemnie ostatniej złotówki. Faktycznie gdyby to przynajmniej było ładne to te wydane pieniąze aż tak by nie bolały, a tak... to jak krew w piach  :Confused:

----------


## leon28

> Napisał leon28
> 
>  nie rozumiem zupelnie ludzi, ktorzy czytajac tyle zlego o firmie, nadal probuja tam kupowac, wyrzucajac po kilkanascie tysiecy w ...... osobiscie mamy creatona na dachu, kerra pfanne angobowana miedz sama dachowka jest ok, natomiast wszystkie do niej dodatki to istna porazka. kupowalismy dachowki do kominow wentylacyjnych - sztuka po 500!!!! piecset zlotych i jest to jedno wielkie gowno.
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam. Mam identyczny rodzaj i kolor dachówki. Sama dachówka super sprawa. Dopracowana i bardzo ładnie leży. Natomiast cena kominków to porażka w stosunku do ich jakości. Na szczeście musiałem kupić tylko jeden.


tak z ciekawosci, jak lezy ci ten kominek na dachu? wg mnie te dachowki kominkowe sa zupelnie niedopasowane do kera pfanne, po prostu normalne dachowki sa bardziej zaokraglone, z wiekszymi falami, a te kominki, takie jakies bardziej kwadratowe i plytsze. w zwiazku z czym nie lezy to tak jak powinno. ja niestety mam 4 takie kominki na dachu i to, ze musialem wydac na ta kupe 2k pln powoduje, ze jeszcze dzisiaj mam drgawki.

----------


## Megana

> No lżej to nie jest, ale chociaż mam świadomość że mój sprzedawca nie wyciska odemnie ostatniej złotówki. Faktycznie gdyby to przynajmniej było ładne to te wydane pieniąze aż tak by nie bolały, a tak... to jak krew w piach


Mi przyznam szczerze szczęka opadła, jak mi mąż powiedział ile kosztuje, bo ja nie dałabym złamanego grosza za to coś.  Mam nadzieję, że przedstawiciele Creatona, to przeczytają  i przekażą dalej  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

*redpradnik*, mam pytanie z innej beczki. Czy Twoje drzwi wejściowe to model Paris Stolbudu Włoszczowa?

----------


## Regut1

> Napisał Regut1
> 
> Potwierdzam. Mam identyczny rodzaj i kolor dachówki. Sama dachówka super sprawa. Dopracowana i bardzo ładnie leży. Natomiast cena kominków to porażka w stosunku do ich jakości. Na szczeście musiałem kupić tylko jeden.
> 
> 
> tak z ciekawosci, jak lezy ci ten kominek na dachu? wg mnie te dachowki kominkowe sa zupelnie niedopasowane do kera pfanne, po prostu normalne dachowki sa bardziej zaokraglone, z wiekszymi falami, a te kominki, takie jakies bardziej kwadratowe i plytsze. w zwiazku z czym nie lezy to tak jak powinno. ja niestety mam 4 takie kominki na dachu i to, ze musialem wydac na ta kupe 2k pln powoduje, ze jeszcze dzisiaj mam drgawki.


Jak na razie leży w garażu i czeka na montaż. Jeszce nie zdecydowałem w którym miejscu będzie odpowietrzenie pionu. Pisałem o jakosci wykononania W porównaniu do dachówki, która jest dopracowana, kominek to porażka .

----------


## leon28

> Napisał leon28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Regut1
> 
> ...


to chyba sie zdziwisz, u mnie kominki przelezaly 2 lata i po zalozeniu kazalem od razu je sciagac. na szczescie zona jest spokojniejsza i w sumie na dachu zostaly, ale gdybym mial goscia z creatona na wyciagniecie reki, to kto wie?

----------


## chase

> Zamowienie na dachowke firmy Creaton zostalo zlozone w maju.


Możesz zdradzić gdzie zamawiałeś?

Ja kilka dni temu zamówiłem w Extradachu.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> moj creaton premion wlasnie sie zaklada... na razie 0 uwag co do jakosci dachowki (zadnych plamek, rys... w transporcie tylko 1 dachowka uszkodzona...) zobaczymy co z tym dekarze zrobia


U nas Creaton Premion antracyt leży od tygodnia na dachu. Dachówka przyjechała jednym transportem, wszystkie dachówki ten sam odcień, 2 szt. uszkodzone w transporcie bez problemów wymienione w hurtowni. Daszek prezentuje się super i mam nadzieję, że będzie tak przez dłuuuuugie lata.

Muszę się tylko przyjrzeć tym słynnym kominkom, bo mi się nie wydawały brzydkie  :big grin:

----------


## odaro

> Napisał bombel79
> 
> moj creaton premion wlasnie sie zaklada... na razie 0 uwag co do jakosci dachowki (zadnych plamek, rys... w transporcie tylko 1 dachowka uszkodzona...) zobaczymy co z tym dekarze zrobia 
> 
> 
> U nas Creaton Premion antracyt leży od tygodnia na dachu. Dachówka przyjechała jednym transportem, wszystkie dachówki ten sam odcień, 2 szt. uszkodzone w transporcie bez problemów wymienione w hurtowni. Daszek prezentuje się super i mam nadzieję, że będzie tak przez dłuuuuugie lata.
> 
> Muszę się tylko przyjrzeć tym słynnym kominkom, bo mi się nie wydawały brzydkie


Musisz popatrzeć na dach od strony południowej przy bardzo słonecznej pogodzie w godzinach gdzieś 12.00-14.00.

Czasami można coś ciekawego zobaczyć.

----------


## yvfi1

O mój Boże, zestresowaliście mnie okropnie tym kominkiem, jedzie nam to wątpliwe cudo z Niemiec i też niespodzianka będzie w związku z wyglądem. Jedynie cena ciut niższa - 340zł brutto. Jutro zaczynamy kłaść czarnego balanca. Przyjechał mało potłuczony (przynajmniej tak wygląda z zewnątrz), absolutnie nie wydaje się krzywy i - z czego osobiście cieszę się najbardziej - ma bardzo mocny połysk, porównując jak roben glazura  :big grin:

----------


## himlaje

> Jutro zaczynamy kłaść czarnego balanca. ...- ma bardzo mocny połysk, porównując jak roben glazura


No to mnie zestresowałaś  :Confused:   Bo ja niechciałbym takiego połysku. Jak będziesz miała zdjęcia to wklej na forum. U mnie mają też zaczynać chyba w tym tygodniu ale ja jeszcze nie mam tej dachówki na działce  :ohmy:

----------


## redpradnik

> *redpradnik*, mam pytanie z innej beczki. Czy Twoje drzwi wejściowe to model Paris Stolbudu Włoszczowa?


tak

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Musisz popatrzeć na dach od strony południowej przy bardzo słonecznej pogodzie w godzinach gdzieś 12.00-14.00.
> 
> Czasami można coś ciekawego zobaczyć.


A co takiego, bo patrzyłam, patrzyłam i nic  :oops:

----------


## mjakob

> Napisał bombel79
> 
> moj creaton premion wlasnie sie zaklada... na razie 0 uwag co do jakosci dachowki (zadnych plamek, rys... w transporcie tylko 1 dachowka uszkodzona...) zobaczymy co z tym dekarze zrobia 
> 
> 
> U nas Creaton Premion antracyt leży od tygodnia na dachu. Dachówka przyjechała jednym transportem, wszystkie dachówki ten sam odcień, 2 szt. uszkodzone w transporcie bez problemów wymienione w hurtowni. Daszek prezentuje się super i mam nadzieję, że będzie tak przez dłuuuuugie lata.
> 
> Muszę się tylko przyjrzeć tym słynnym kominkom, bo mi się nie wydawały brzydkie


Ja mam dopiero połowe dachu, ale też nie zauważyłem, żeby jakoś się różniły. premion brąz finesse. Całość jednym transportem. Dodatkowo dostałem 20 dachówek podst., 2 czy 3 skrajne i gąsiory gratis (podobno creaton sam dodaje). Data na paletach +/- 3 dni - nie wiem czy to data wypalania, czy pakowania. ok. 10 sztuk uszkodzonych, co na ponad 2 tysiące nie wydaje mi się dużo. dekarz mówił, że kilka sztuk było troszkę krzywych (nie dolegały tak równo jak pozostałe) ale generalnie uznał ją za dobrą dachówkę.
Już miałem rezygnować z creatona po tym co przeczytałem, ale ciesze się że nie nie zmieniłem decyzji. przynajmniej narazie  :Smile: 

aha, kominka jeszcze nie założyli  :Smile:

----------


## nikuś

My też kupiliśmy creatona Rapido dachówka Mega formatu w cenie 30,70 /m2 brutto, narazie leży na paletach ale cieśle oglądali, my zresztą też tylko jedna boczna ubita i jedna podstawowa, kilka odrapanych, ale ogólnie jest ok na dzien dzisiejszy porównanie cena jakość - super bez uwag (kupilismy ta dachówką po tym jak wycena dachówki tondachu okazała się wyższa od dachówki creatona)

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> Musisz popatrzeć na dach od strony południowej przy bardzo słonecznej pogodzie w godzinach gdzieś 12.00-14.00.
> 
> Czasami można coś ciekawego zobaczyć.
> 
> 
> A co takiego, bo patrzyłam, patrzyłam i nic


Jak masz pecha to zobaczysz łaciatych dach.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Napisał Michał i Magda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał odaro
> 
> ...


To albo źle patrzę, albo mam farta  :big grin:  Oby to drugie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Michał i Magda
> 
> ...


Ja też przez kilka miesięcy nie widziałem

----------


## yvfi1

Na razie tylko na palecie. Położona jest mniej więcej 1/3 dachu ale zdjęcia wkleję dopiero jak mi deszcz pył spłucze, bo wstyd szanownym forumowiczom takie brudasy prezentować  :Wink2:

----------


## himlaje

A jaki to kolor? Dawaj zdjęcia  :Wink2:

----------


## yvfi1

No, jak to?  :Roll:  Dyć agoba czarrrrna okropnie  :Lol:  Dam po deszczu, już jutro ma padać  :Wink2:

----------


## himlaje

Ajajaj. Będe czekał z niecierpliwością na fotki  :big grin:

----------


## Megana

:smile:  *yvfi1*  padało już??????????????????????  :wink: 
Czekamy na zdjęcia .............. please !

----------


## himlaje

> *yvfi1*  padało już?????????????????????? 
> Czekamy na zdjęcia .............. please !


podłączam się  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## yvfi1

Lało jak z cebra toteż kobyłka u płotu stoi  :Wink2:  







A tu dowód moich heroicznych wysiłków: mimo wielu niedogodności i znaczącego pukania się w głowę przez wszystkich na dachu, udało mi się wytrzeć choć te parę sztuk. Niedługo potem znowu mi je zakurzono  :Evil:  



Nie zapominajcie, że to tylko jedna strona. Reszta powinna być w tym tygodniu  :big tongue:

----------


## Szymon_J

Szukam kogos z okolica Krakowa lub Wieliczki kto mialby na zbyciu 5-7 dachowek Balance, kolor dowolny (chociaz najlepiej miedzany).

----------


## Megana

:Lol:   :smile:  super. Bardzo dziękujemy  :smile:  Ale następne zdjęcia będą troszkę większe ?  :wink:  Wygląda super. Mam nadzieję,  że na naszym dachu też tak fajnie będzie wyglądać. Problem w tym, że jeszcze jej nie widać na horyzoncie. Może dzisiaj coś konkretnego się okaże. Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## yvfi1

Próbujemy większe  :cool:  



I jeszcze widok z samego szczytu dachu. Z dumą stwierdzam, że wykonane przeze mnie osobiście  :big grin:  Fakt, że chodząc po dachu trzymałam się łat rękami i nogami wyraźnie czując w sobie krew przodka, w niczym mi tej dumy nie umniejsza  :Wink2:

----------


## Megana

yvfi1 - dachówka prezentuje się bardzo ładnie   :smile:   :smile:  
Teraz dachówka na zdjęciach jest bardziej widoczna - dziękuję za powiększenie zdjęć  :smile:  
Mam nadzieję, że u nas też będzie tak ładnie wyglądać  :smile:   :smile: 
Gratuluję i trzymam kciuki za dokładne położenie  :smile:

----------


## Megana

No i nasza dachówka przyjechała    :smile:   :smile:  

Pięknie zapakowana   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  , chyba nie opłacało im się wymieniać popękanych   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  , więc zaczęto je dobrze pakować.
Jedno tylko jest do kitu. Nie będzie zamówionych wywietrzników ( tych zgrabniejszych),  przywieziono takie jak ma yvfi1, hyyyyy nie ciekawe kształty,  innych niestety nie produkują   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Ale trudno, nic na to nie poradzimy  :sad:   i proszę nie komentować kształtu  :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zdjęcie dachu wkleję, jak będzie położona  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

Na tym gornym zdjęciu ta dachówka z kominkiem wygląda na tą "ładniesza" bo tak zdjęcie jest ucięte  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   Ja zamówiłem sobie ten droższy kominek ale skoro mówisz że ich nie produkują to ja pewnie też dostane taki jak wszyscy  :Confused:   Poza tym są jakies kłopoty z ta dachówką bo do mnie juz jedzie kilka tygodni i dojechać nie moze. Ponoć jest na nią tylu chętnych że nie nadążają produkować. Coś dziwnego. Ja jestem umówiony ze swoim dekarzem na poniedziałek na robienie dachu ale narazie mamy czwartek po południu a tu ni widu ni słychu o dachówce. Nie wiem jak sobie oni to wyobrażają, ale to nie mój problem...

----------


## yvfi1

Megana - dziękuję za miłe słowa  :smile:  Na tym etapie kładzenia balanca mogę Cię zapewnić, że przypuszczalnie nigdy nie pożałujecie tego wyboru. Nasz dekarz wyznał, że pierwszy raz kładzie tak prostą dachówkę. No i zupełnie nieuzasadnione okazały się obawy, jakoby wielkoformatówka nie nadaje się na dachy kopertowe, wg mnie jest wręcz przeciwnie - fala jest zdecydowanie wyrazistsza, a ponieważ zamki szczelne i spasowane, robota idzie żwawo  :big grin:  Życzę żeby Wasz dach jak najprędzej zaczął cieszyć i oczy, i serce  :smile:

----------


## Megana

*yvfi1* - Bardzo dziękujemy za informacje i życzenia  :smile:  
*himlaje* - mam nadzieję, że w poniedziałek przyjedzie twoja dachówka, trzymam mocno kciuki  :smile:

----------


## coffee

Himlaje, jak długo czekasz na transport?
Mam identyczną sytuację. Na poniedziałek potrzebna dachówka, a jeszcze jej nie ma. Podobno ma być jutro lub w sobotę, ale nie uwierzę, póki nie zobaczę, bo takich terminów już wiele mi hurtownia podawala. Zamówienie składaliśmy ponad 9 tygodni temu   :Evil:

----------


## himlaje

ja już czekam ok 4 tygodnie. Ponoć na 110% miało byc teraz ale nie wiem. dzisiaj zadzwonie do handlowca-może mnie czyms zaskoczy...

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> No i nasza dachówka przyjechała     
> 
> Pięknie zapakowana     , chyba nie opłacało im się wymieniać popękanych     , więc zaczęto je dobrze pakować.


Kurcze a moja chyba z wcześniejszej partii, bo nie była tak ładnie ofoliowana. Nie było też pionowych przekładek. Generalnie nie narzekam ale patrząc na zdjęcia mam wrażenie, że do tej czarnej bardziej się Creaton przykłada.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Do wszystkich czekających: 
mam nadzieję, że Wasze dachówki szybko dotrą ale jak oddawaliśmy pozostałości, to na składzie powiedzieli nam, że na dzień dzisiejszy zamówienia wstrzymane, bo się producent nie wyrabia.

----------


## coffee

My również dziś w hurtowni usłyszeliśmy, że dostali od Creatona zakaz przyjmowania zamówień na Balance do końca roku. Wciąż czekamy na swoją.

----------


## himlaje

Mój dekarz jednak w poniedziałek przychodzi i zaczyna łatować mi dach oraz uszczelniać papowanie. Ponoć moja dachówka już przyjechałą i jest na skłądzie a w poniedziałek lub wtorek ma dojechac do mnie na budowe. Do końca tygodnia mają mi pokryć cały dach dachówką. Jak będzie już co pokazać to wkleje fotki   :Wink2:  

Przy okazji zapytam, jaki kolor elewacji dobieracie do takiej czarnej dachówki. U mnie chyba będzie coś ala kremowa-delikatna "kawa z mlekiem", chyba coś w tym stylu.

----------


## Megana

> Mój dekarz jednak w poniedziałek przychodzi i zaczyna łatować mi dach oraz uszczelniać papowanie. Ponoć moja dachówka już przyjechałą i jest na skłądzie a w poniedziałek lub wtorek ma dojechac do mnie na budowe. Do końca tygodnia mają mi pokryć cały dach dachówką. Jak będzie już co pokazać to wkleje fotki   
> 
> Przy okazji zapytam, jaki kolor elewacji dobieracie do takiej czarnej dachówki. U mnie chyba będzie coś ala kremowa-delikatna "kawa z mlekiem", chyba coś w tym stylu.


*himlaje* - no to się doczekałeś/łaś  :smile:  

Też chciałam tak kolor  - jasna kawa z mlekiem  :smile:  , ale chyba będziemy mieć jednak coś jak ecru. A może kiedyś, jak się już wybrudzi, to przemalujemy na inny  kolor   :smile: .

Więc czekamy na zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

> Też chciałam tak kolor  - jasna kawa z mlekiem  , ale chyba będziemy mieć jednak coś jak ecru. A może kiedyś, jak się już wybrudzi, to przemalujemy na inny  kolor  .


Dziś przejeżdżając w okolicach Janek k. Wawki ułąmkiem sekundy zauwazyłem taki łądny domek z czarną dachówką i jasną elewacją. Nie wiem czy to ecry czy krem, bo to chyba podobne kolory tylko o róznym nasyceniu. Dom bardzo ładny, taki bogaty  :Wink2:  , ze smakiem, zadbany. Będe tam jeszcze jeździł więc jak nie zapomne to "cykne" mu kilka fotek to wkleje "pro publico bono" mających czarne dachy  :Wink2: 

aha... "łeś"  :Wink2:

----------


## Megana

> Dziś przejeżdżając w okolicach Janek k. Wawki ułąmkiem sekundy zauwazyłem taki łądny domek z czarną dachówką i jasną elewacją. Nie wiem czy to ecry czy krem, bo to chyba podobne kolory tylko o róznym nasyceniu. Dom bardzo ładny, taki bogaty  , ze smakiem, zadbany. Będe tam jeszcze jeździł więc jak nie zapomne to "cykne" mu kilka fotek to wkleje "pro publico bono" mających czarne dachy 
> 
> aha... "łeś"


Zrób, zrób zdjęcie, chętnie zobaczę  :smile:  
I oczywiście, że dla dobra ogółu 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coffee

Himlaje, ty szczęściarzu. Moja dachówka jeszcze nie dojechała. Prawie 10 tygodni  :Evil:  

My będziemy mieli szary łupek + biel

----------


## Megana

> Himlaje, ty szczęściarzu. Moja dachówka jeszcze nie dojechała. Prawie 10 tygodni  
> 
> My będziemy mieli szary łupek + biel


Też pięknie  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Himlaje, ty szczęściarzu. Moja dachówka jeszcze nie dojechała. Prawie 10 tygodni  
> 
> My będziemy mieli szary łupek + biel


Dzisiaj byliśmy w składzie budowlanym i faktycznie "Balance" mają czas oczekiwania ponad 30 dni.
Fabryka w Lenti/Węgry ma przekroczone wszelkie moce produkcyjne stąd pojawiające sie opóźnienia w dostawach.


My chyba zamówimy inną -ta faktycznie jest duża wielkością, a u nas 320m2 i ładniej będzie się prezentowała mniejsza  :Wink2:  np Viva neu

----------


## himlaje

No to faktycznie miałem szczęscie, chociarz za bardzo nie przywiązywałem do tego wagi. Może dlatego    :Wink2:  . Jak dobrze pójdzie to za tydzień wkleje zdjęcia mojego daszku z czarnym balancem.  :big grin:

----------


## Megana

> No to faktycznie miałem szczęscie, chociaż za bardzo nie przywiązywałem do tego wagi. Może dlatego    . Jak dobrze pójdzie to za tydzień wkleje zdjęcia mojego daszku z czarnym balancem.


My niestety mamy dachówkę, ale nabroiliśmy z dachem ( zmiana konstrukcji więźby), więc teraz nie wiem kiedy ją położymy  :sad: 
Ale jak tylko położymy, to również wkleję  :smile:  

*himlaje* - w związku z tym, Ty pierwszy wkleisz  :smile:   :smile:  

*CityMatic* - z tą dachówką to proszę dopytaj. Słyszałam, że  "neu" jest bardzo krucha i szybko się obłamuje ( tak powiedział sprzedawca)  nie miał powodów żeby kłamać, bo już i tak czekaliśmy na Balance). Jeśli nawet nie prawda, to popytaj jeszcze.

----------


## himlaje

Choć to lekki OT to wkleje zdjecie domku, który dziś widziałem w okolicy Pruszkowa. Czarna dachówka, karpiówka i kremowo-ecry elewacja. Ja będe robił raczej jednolitą elewacje w kolorze albo ecry albo kremowy albo...  jeszcze coś innego mi wpadnie do głowy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  albo wyczaje jakąś inspiracje.

----------


## Megana

himlaje - podoba mi się  :smile: 
Jeśli  dobrze widzę, to góra jest jaśniejsza, a jeśli tak, to my będziemy mieć właśnie taki jasny kolor ecru  :smile: . 

A czy okna też są czrne, czy ciemny brąz?
 :smile:   :smile:

----------


## himlaje

Góra ecry a dół kremowy (coś o ton jaśniejszy). Okna to ciemny brąz. Ja też mam okna ciemny brąz (orzech) a komin i ogrodzenie z czerwonego klinkieru

----------


## Megana

> Góra ecry a dół kremowy (coś o ton jaśniejszy). Okna to ciemny brąz. Ja też mam okna ciemny brąz (orzech) a komin i ogrodzenie z czerwonego klinkieru


*himlaje* - My też mamy okna ciemny orzech i drzwi tak samo ciemne zamówione, ale kominy będziemy mieć też ciemny brąz z tynku mozaikowego z firmy Kabe ( z początku miały być obłożone płytkami klinkierowymi, ale ...... rozmyśliliśmy się  :smile:  )  
Michał właśnie czyta Twój wątek o dachu i opis mocowania więźby. Też mamy teraz trochę problemów z więźbą  :sad:

----------


## coffee

Po ponad 10tygodniach dachówka dotarła. Wygląda jednak na to, że tak długi czas oczekiwania wynika z nieporadności mojej hurtowni, a nie fabryki   :Evil:

----------


## yvfi1

Nareszcie koniec "rozrywki". Równe 2 tygodnie i 2 dni   :cool:

----------


## Megana

*yvfi1* - ślicznie wygląda dach, już się nie mogę doczekać, kiedy nasz będzie skończony  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
Gratuluję  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

Mam pytanie o położenie dachówki przy oknach połaciowych. Wiem, że można tę dachówkę położyć płasko tak żeby przy oknach nie było żadnych wybrzuszeń:


Natomiast u mnie wygląda to tak:


Czy jest jakiś patent żeby to poprawić? Mam połaciówki Fakro wraz z kołnierzami EZV. Czy jest to kwestia zastosowania innych kołnierzy, czy też dekarze mogą coś pokombinować żeby dachówka leżała płasko w pobliżu okna?

Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## slawciol

według mnie okno bardziej powinno być wpuszczone do środka, jest bardziej wysunięte na zewnątrz niż okna jak na zdjęciu pierwszym, więc może w tym problem? Wtedy i kołnierz będzie głębiej i się wyrówna z pozostałymi dachówkami.   :Wink2: , poza tym tej rynny nie masz za nisko?

----------


## krzyk123

> według mnie okno bardziej powinno być wpuszczone do środka, jest bardziej wysunięte na zewnątrz niż okna jak na zdjęciu pierwszym, więc może w tym problem? Wtedy i kołnierz będzie głębiej i się wyrówna z pozostałymi dachówkami.


Czy to jest możliwe? Przecież to chyba kołnierz determinuje głębokość osadzenia okna?

----------


## slawciol

http://www.budnet.pl/Instrukcja_mont...lane,a=12.html
A dokładniej to:



i jeszcze jedno, sprawdz ręka czy dociskając te  dachówki dochodzą do kołnierza(wyrównują sie z pozostałymi dachówkami), jeżeli tak to może gąbka (klin) uszczelniający podnosi dachówki.
a dokładniej to:

----------


## coulignon

Ogłoszenia drobne Andrzej Wilhelmi.

U mnie była kładziona płaska dachówka Brass Tegalit. Na poczatku unosiła sie przy wyłazie dachowym. Podobno inaczej sie nie dało. Powiedziałem wtedy że w takim razie likwidujemy wyłaz i robimy stopnie kominiarskie. I nagle dekarz przypomniał sobie że jednak da sie na płasko...  :Wink2:

----------


## krzyk123

> http://www.budnet.pl/Instrukcja_mont...lane,a=12.html
> A dokładniej to:


No tak, ale zauważ, że tam są oznaczenia N, V, J, które odnoszą się do konkretnych kołnierzy. Jeśli mam kołnierz EZV to chyba nie mam żadnego pola manewru ...

----------


## slawciol

> Napisał slawciol
> 
> http://www.budnet.pl/Instrukcja_mont...lane,a=12.html
> A dokładniej to:
> 
> 
> 
> No tak, ale zauważ, że tam są oznaczenia N, V, J, które odnoszą się do konkretnych kołnierzy. Jeśli mam kołnierz EZV to chyba nie mam żadnego pola manewru ...


A dobrze Ci zamontowali? tzn na V/ A jak z klinem, sprawdzałeś?

----------


## krzyk123

No i gadałem z dekarzami. Wersje są 2:
- metalowy kołnierz podnosi dachówkę - jak pan chce możemy zbić go młotkiem  :wink: 
- gąbkowa uszczelka podnosi dachówkę. Po pierwszej zimie jak śnieg będzie leżał to przyklapie i się spłaszczy. Ale jak Pan chce możemy ściąć ten klin.  :wink: 

Do obu wersji jest wspólne zakończenie:
"robimy na pana odpowiedzialność i nie dajemy gwarancji na szczelność"

----------


## slawciol

> No i gadałem z dekarzami. Wersje są 2:
> - metalowy kołnierz podnosi dachówkę - jak pan chce możemy zbić go młotkiem 
> - gąbkowa uszczelka podnosi dachówkę. Po pierwszej zimie jak śnieg będzie leżał to przyklapie i się spłaszczy. Ale jak Pan chce możemy ściąć ten klin. 
> 
> Do obu wersji jest wspólne zakończenie:
> "robimy na pana odpowiedzialność i nie dajemy gwarancji na szczelność"


  :ohmy:   ma być dobrze i ładnie, prawda? fakt, gąbka trochę siądzie, ale tłuc młotkiem kołnierz   :ohmy:

----------


## glowac

powinieneś mieć kołnier ES, wg http://www.fakro.pl/kolnierze/index.php czyli do pokryć płaskich - a Ty masz wysokoprofilowany.

opcji jest kilka - zmniejszyć gąbkę (choć i tak siądzie po zimie, naciąć dachówkę, dać prawidłowy kołnierz.

----------


## krzyk123

> powinieneś mieć kołnier ES, wg http://www.fakro.pl/kolnierze/index.php czyli do pokryć płaskich - a Ty masz wysokoprofilowany.


Kołnierz ES chyba jednak nie byłby prawidłowy. ES przeznaczony jest do płaskich pokryć o grubości do 10mm, a  Domino jest jednak grubszą dachówką. Zresztą konsultanci Fakro twierdzą, że do tej dachówki należy zastosować kołnierz standardowy EZV (do pokryć falistych).

W międzyczasie rozmawiałem z dekarzem, który robił dach pokazany na pierwszym zdjęciu w tym wątku i dowiedziałem się, że:
- przy połaciówkach użyty został kołnierz standardowy (taki jak u mnie)
- dachówki przy oknie zostały od spodu trochę zeszlifowane i przykręcone do łat. 

Więc jakaś nadzieja na poprawę mojego dachu jednak jest  :wink:

----------


## Megana

DACHÓWKA
Jesssssst , jest, przyjechała - wygląda pięknie i na dodatek sprzedający dołożył 36 sztuk dachówki w razie gdyby były jakieś potłuczone. Super  :smile:   :smile:  
Zobaczcie sami  :smile:   :smile:  




Teraz potrzebna pogoda  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A Twoi dekarze to u Ciebie praktykowali czy już jakiś dach wykonali? Kołnierz jak i okno montowane są na łatach czyli nie mają nic dorzeczy. W dachówce należy utrącić zaczepy i po sprawie. Uszczelkę klinową radzę wyrzucić bo jest do d...  a w jej miejsce zastosować uszczelkę puchnącą. A tak nawiasem mówiąc nie tworzą Ci się zastoiny wody na dolnych poziomych elementach kołnierzy pod oknami? Komin też fajansiarsko obrobiony widać, że to dekarze niskich lotów. Kominy należy obrabiać tak jak okna czyli boczna obróbka schowana pod dachówkę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzyk123

> A Twoi dekarze to u Ciebie praktykowali czy już jakiś dach wykonali? Kołnierz jak i okno montowane są na łatach czyli nie mają nic dorzeczy. W dachówce należy utrącić zaczepy i po sprawie. Uszczelkę klinową radzę wyrzucić bo jest do d...  a w jej miejsce zastosować uszczelkę puchnącą. A tak nawiasem mówiąc nie tworzą Ci się zastoiny wody na dolnych poziomych elementach kołnierzy pod oknami? Komin też fajansiarsko obrobiony widać, że to dekarze niskich lotów. Kominy należy obrabiać tak jak okna czyli boczna obróbka schowana pod dachówkę. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za opinie. Trochę dziwi mnie skąd wiesz jak jest obrobiony komin u mnie (mój dach pokazuje 2-ie zdjęcie)  :wink: 

O co chodzi z tymi zastoinami wody pod oknem?

Pzdr
Krzych

PS. Moi dekarze niejeden dach zrobili chociaż faktycznie płaską dachówkę kładli po raz pierwszy.

----------


## himlaje

*Megana*, skąd ja znam ten widok czarnej dachówki Balance spaletowanej na działce  :big grin:   U mnie juz dzisiaj kończą. dach jeszcze nie wygląda tak jak powinien, bo jednak nie jest ukończony ale daje fotki.
Aha, ja mam ten kominek droższy, aczkolwiek zapomniałem, że akurat jest u mnie tak usytuowany, że nie rzuca się w oczy. Gdybym wcześneij o tym pomyslał to bym zamówił ten tańszy. Stówa by została w kieszeni a efekt byłby generalnie ten sam

----------


## yvfi1

Megana, dziękuję i trzymam kciuki za pogodę  :smile:  

Himlaje, skądżeś wytrzasnął tak błyskawiczną ekipę?  :ohmy:  U nas na te 250m potrzebne było ponad 2 tygodnie, a mam wrażenie że Twój dach jest większy! Czoła chylę  :smile:

----------


## marwilxs

Witam wszystkich.. mojego balance'a zamawiałem 2 września.. czeka na mnie dachówka podstawowa ale nie ma szczytowych bo ponoć był jkiś problem technologiczny w produkcji na Węgrzech... dzisiaj dzwoniłem do Creatona i na szczęście prawa już jest dostępna ale lewa będzie dopiero po 15 października. Dużym utrudnieniem jest to że transport muszą rozbić na 2 części bo chcę już zacząć wreszcie kryć (niestety zrobiło się deszczowo a ja już mieszkam na dole w tym domu). Pewnie jak ktoś zamawiał w połowie września to przyjdzie mu jeszcze dłuuuuugo poczekać

----------


## himlaje

Mój dach ma ok 260m2 więc podobnie. Ekipa zaczęła we wtorek i we wtorek skończyła (6 dni roboczych). Mam nadzieje, że nie tylko szybko ale i dobrze. Tak czy inaczej szacuneczek się należy bardziej ekipie niż mnie  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak otworzysz okno po deszczu to sprawdź czy na dolnym pasie obróbki są zastoiny wody. Rozumiałem, że obydwa zdjęcia dotyczą Twojego dachu. Widać błędy wykonawcze w każdym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzyk123

> Jak otworzysz okno po deszczu to sprawdź czy na dolnym pasie obróbki są zastoiny wody. Rozumiałem, że obydwa zdjęcia dotyczą Twojego dachu. Widać błędy wykonawcze w każdym. Pozdrawiam.


Przyznam, że nie za bardzo rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Pod oknem nie widzę żadnego miejsca gdzie może się gromadzić woda... 
Czy możesz jakoś zaznaczyć na zdjęciu miejsce gdzie został popełniony błąd i wytłumaczyć jak powinno być to zrobione prawidłowo?

Pzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sugerowałem abyś sprawdził czy nie gromadzą się zastoiny wody na dolnym elemencie kołnierza. Skoro się nie gromadzą to jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Megana

A oto nasz gotowy daszek :


Pasiki zaczęli we wtorek rano. Skończyli w sobotę o 17.

Została nam paleta dachówek "płaskich" i 4 gąsiory - wynik "mieszania" wielkością okapów  :smile: . Za to szukamy 2 "lewych" bo nie przeżyły transportu.
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## yvfi1

Megana, doczekałaś się  :big grin:   Dach wygląda rewelacyjnie, ta głeboka czerń...  :cool:   No i kolejna ekspresowa brygada  :Wink2:   Najważniejsze, że do przodu   :smile:  Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Megana

> Megana, doczekałaś się   Dach wygląda rewelacyjnie, ta głeboka czerń...   No i kolejna ekspresowa brygada   Najważniejsze, że do przodu   Powodzenia


Dziękujemy i przypomnę, że *szukamy dwóch lewych dachówek*, jeśli ktoś ma na zbyciu ( blisko Wrocławia ) to proszę o informację  :smile:

----------


## caminow

Kupilismy balance  creatona i można sie załamać 40% dachówek obitych, potłuczonych gąsiorów to chyba 80%. przyszedł facet z Creatona i stwierdził, że wszystko OK potłuczone i owszem wymiena ale obite to są w normie i tak ma być ... Zdecydowanie nie polecam!!!

----------


## Regut1

Dobry sprzedawca z reguły daje jakąś górkę na stłuczki i wyszczerbienia. Jeżeli straty są większe to przy odbiorze albo odmawia się przyjęcia albo prosi o wizytę sprzedawcę i płaci lub potwierdza odbiór ilości pełnowartościowego produktu. 
Dachówka wyszczerbiona/obita  nie jest moim zdaniem pełnowartościowym produktem. Piszę to w odniesieniu do dachówki angobowanej/glazurowanej gdzie ewidentnie jej obicie jest równoznacznie z naruszeniem powłoki. 
 Poproś o pisemne uzasadnienie odmownego rozpatrzenia reklamacji. Potem można zapłacić tylko za towar pełnowartościowy lub zażądać dostawy ilości towaru zgodnie z zamówieniem lub zwrotu części zapłaconej kwoty i zabrania towaru niepełnowartościowego z placu budowy.
Proponuje zacząć od zażądania pisemnego uzasadnienie odmowy reklamacji.

----------


## enickman

> Kupilismy balance  creatona i można sie załamać 40% dachówek obitych, potłuczonych gąsiorów to chyba 80%. przyszedł facet z Creatona i stwierdził, że wszystko OK potłuczone i owszem wymiena ale obite to są w normie i tak ma być ... Zdecydowanie nie polecam!!!


a propo normy - to radzę przeczytać ten wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ostrzegam...ka,t170165.htm

----------


## PEX

Witam
   To mój pierwszy post na forum, które wertuje po nocach od dwóch lat. Nieco ponad rok buduje  (z wykonawcą) dom jednorodzinny. Dzięki lekturze forum  udało mi się zyskać wiele cennej wiedzy. Szczególne wyrazy szacunku dla Geda, Beti i adama_mk oraz wielu innych forumowiczów. Do napisania postu skłoniło mnie  zmartwienie. Do rzeczy:

   Jakiś czas temu wybraliśmy z żoną dachówkę na dom. Spodobała nam się marsylka  produkcji CREATON dokładniej: Ratio NEU miedź angobowana. Tuż przed zamówieniem  natrafiłem na forumowy wątek o problemach z Creatonem ze stycznia 2006 r. Po doczytaniu tu i ówdzie o podobnych przypadkach doszedłem do wniosku, że firma na  pewno zrobiła w tym temacie (problemów jakościowych) porządek bo przecież nikt  poważny nie może sobie pozwolić na wypuszczenie bubli do klienta. Zamówiliśmy  dachówkę (240m2) ostrożnie zastrzegając jednak, że wpłacamy 50% należności z góry i resztę  po obejrzeniu towaru przed załadunkiem do mnie. We środę do mojego dostawcy (duży  krakowski skład) dotarł towar. We czwartek byłem go obejrzeć z gotówką w kieszeni. Nie  zapłaciłem bo nie akceptuje jakości dachówek krawędziowych - cała reszta :  podstawowa, połówkowe, gąsiory wydaje się być w porządku - na tyle na ile można to  stwierdzić po, z konieczności, pobieżnym oglądzie kilku palet. Prawdopodobnie wszystkie dachówki  krawędziowe dla mnie (na różnych paletach) mają ten sam powtarzalny feler - jak gdyby  zaczesany na mokro (zapewne przed wypaleniem) grzebiet między zagłębieniami jak  również wręgę zamka (nie wiem czy tak się to nazywa). Wygląda to jak ślad po  grzebieniu - wyraźne podłużne zagłębienia, bruzdy (o głebokości max rzędu1 mm - na wrędze) nadające  zarysowanej powierzchni fakturę. Pewnie jakaś maszyna na linii była źle ustawiona. Moje pytanie - czy ktoś z  forumowiczów już się z tym zetknął. Czy mam racje uznając wadę za dyskwalifikującą  - wiem, że to rzecz gustu, ale interesuje mnie Wasze zdanie. W załączeniu zdjęcia.





   Nie znam jeszcze opinii przedstawiciela producenta - poznam ją najwcześniej w  przyszłym tygodniu (szkoda bo mają siedzibę po drugiej stronie miasta i ktoś mógłby się pofatygować). Spodziewam się jednak odrzucenia reklamacji (złoży ją skład) bo przecież dachówka spełnia właściwe normy. Inną rzeczą jej jest wygląd - założę się, że żaden sprzedawca nie umieścił by jej na ekspozycji choć być może przedstawiciel stwierdzi brak powodów do reklamacji i że jest to pełnowartościowy produkt firmy CREATON.  Fajne jest to, że ludzie ze składu podeszli do sprawy konstruktywnie i przewidując efekt reklamacji (ponoć pierwszej tego typu) zaproponowali alternatywne  dachówki  dostępne od ręki ze stanu magazynowego - ale te, choć bez wad i zbliżone kolorystycznie, nie bardzo nam pasują. Skład ma u mnie duży plus za profesjonalizm, zresztą bez problemów i na  bardzo dobrych warunkach kupiłem u nich mase rzeczy. Dachówka we czwartek na 17:00 miała być dowieziona i od piątku układana, teraz grozi mi zima z nieukończonym dachem (fatalne  prognozy na przyszły tydzień). Nie zamówiłem dachówki wcześniej ze względu na  ciasny plac budowy - wszystkie materiały dojeżdżały dotychczas "just in time" i nie  było z tym problemów. W kolejce mam ustawione inne dostawy i ekipy - teraz wszystko trzeba poprzestawiać... Ja chce tą marsylkę Creatona, ale taką jak umieszczono na  ekspozycji, a w katalogu opisano "o gładkiej, aksamitnej powierzchni". Zaufaliśmy renomie firmy po to żeby nie mieć problemów z reklamacjami i czasem. Trudno mi  zrozumieć jak producent może wypuścić taki (moim zdaniem) bubel za bramę - przecież  to kompromitacja systemu kontroli jakości. Wielkoseryjność produkcji to żadne wytłumaczenie. To powtarzalna wada - zapewne  trafi do wielu klientów. Proszę o opinie, może przesadzam, nie znam się na  dachówkach - zamarzył nam się ładny dach. Nie wiem co zrobię - ale chyba mimo  ryzyka zimy naiwnie zaczekam na wynik reklamacji, choć chodzi mi już po głowie  blacha... lub lepiej marsylka konkurencji (jaka?).

----------


## piegoosek

Witam,
Szukam zdjec dachu z Creaton Domino lub inna plaska dachowka, ktora jest polozona na klasyczny, 4-spadowym/kopertowym dachu/domu. 
Googlowalem w internecie i znalazlem tylko zdjecia domow, gdzie ta dachowka jest polozona na budynkach z nowoczesna bryla - tylko 2 spadowe
Czy ktos z forumowiczow ma taki dach?

Pozdrawiam
Pawel

----------


## slawkin

Ja mam tylko dwuspadowy dach...
Ale bryła jest klasyczna  :smile:  - stodoła jak nic...

----------


## slawkin

Ja mam tylko dwuspadowy dach...
Ale bryła jest klasyczna  :smile:  - stodoła jak nic...

----------


## slawkin

Ja mam tylko dwuspadowy dach...
Ale bryła jest klasyczna  :smile:  - stodoła jak nic...

----------


## slawkin

Ja mam tylko dwuspadowy dach...
Ale bryła jest klasyczna  :smile:  - stodoła jak nic...

----------


## PEX

Na prośbę zainteresowanego linki do dokładniejszych zdjęć:

http://www.rpg.itcom.pl/DSCN1309.jpg

http://www.rpg.itcom.pl/DSCN1308.jpg

----------


## fighter1983

To jest żart prawda?
Jeżeli nie jest zaczynam wątpić w przyszłość tej branży

----------


## tomik2874

:ohmy:  
A jak wyglada dachowka od strony "zewnetrznej". Strona "wewnetrzna" dachowki ze zdjecia nie bedzie widoczna na Twoim dachu.

----------


## fighter1983

To jest widoczna czesc dachowki, tzw "zewnetrzna" jednak zastanawiam sie czy robiac zdjecie wybierales tryb makro w aparacie i tak samo bedziesz ogladac dach po polozeniu. Pol zycia z lupa na polaci dachowej ... przeciez dachoweczka jest sliczna, nic jej nie brakuje

----------


## PEX

Dzięki za opinie. Zdjęcie zrobione bez makro (można sprawdzić we właściwościach dużego pliku). Wiem, że dachówce nic nie będzie. Temu  modelowi zdarza się być sliczniejszym niż na moim zdjęciu. Te bruzdy widać z kilku metrów. Chodzi mi bardziej o to, że nie sądze by był to I gatunek - a ja zapłacilem za I i nie jest mi wszystko jedno. Po prostu wole taką bez bruzd.   :Confused:   Gdyby taka dachówka była na ekspozycji lub w katalogu wtedy rozumiem...

----------


## wosk96

PEX znam i rozumiem ten ból - nikt nie zauważy tych bruzd z dołu, ale Ty będziesz je ciągle widział oczami wyobraźni, bo wiesz , że tam są   :Confused:  
Walcz przynajmniej o rabat na osłodę, ale zapewniam po paru miesiącach - roku mieszkania juz nie będzie tak boleć  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ludzie o czym my tu piszemy?! Jakie bruzdy?!!! Dachówka to wypalona glina z powłoką angoby (też gliną)! Warto czasami stąpać po ziemi a nie bujać w obłokach! Życzę więcej zdrowego rozsądku bo inaczej nie skończysz tego domu. A co będzie jak się zacznie wykończeniówka? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

dachowka jest w 100% ok, gatunek oznaczono na etykiecie, i zapewne jest pierwszy, a gdyby na ekspozycji byla ukruszona dachowka to oznacza ze wszytskie takie maja byc? 
Na zdjeciu z odleglosci 25-30cm nie wiadomo o co chodzi, dopiero zblizenie pozwala zrozumiec o co chodzi, nie mniej jednak dach oglada sie z conajmniej kilku metrow zadzierajac glowe w gore, a zrob taki tescik..... zrob czarna kropke 1x1 cm czyms zmywalnym na jednej z dachowek podstawowych (tak zeby deszcz to zmyl) i daj dekarzom zeby "gdzies" wstawili, po zakonczeniu dachu, sprobuj znalezc na polaci ta kropeczke.... nie ma szans, a co dopiero takie .... smugi w angobie

----------


## Regut1

Nie ma co sie dziwić. Sprzedawcy reklamując Creatona bardzo często używaja okreslenia, że jest to "Mercedes wśród dachówek". A czy widział ktoś Mercedesa z porysowaną blacharką?     :big grin:   :big grin:  
A tak na poważnie to glina jest glina. Na kominku stała nie będzie.

----------


## PEX

Dzięki za wszystkie opinie. Zapewniam, że jestem rozsądny i konstruktywny aż do bólu. Jesli jednak sprzedawca obiecuje mi towar idealny, upewnia, że nie istnieje II gatunek bo taki nie opóścił by zakładu, to ja oczekuje towaru spełniającego obietnice czyli takiego jak umieścił na ekspozycji. Zwróćcie uwagę,  że wszystkie wątki na forum dotyczące jakości CREATON dotyczą właśnie estetyki – jakieś nierówności, błędy odwzorowania formy, kolory. Wiem, że to nie przecieka, spełnia normę i pasuje na dach. Nie można jednak truć farmazonów darmo – może marketing tej firmy nie ogląda własnej produkcji... Kiedyś sprzedawca w znanym krakowskim sklepie zoologicznym zdradził mi tajemnice przekazaną przez swojego tatusia – jak sprawić by klient był zadowolony i wracał do sklepu po nowe zakupy – to proste : po wyjściu klient nie może czuć się oszukanym... Nie jestem przekonany czy takie dachówki sprzedaje CREATON u siebie w Niemczech.

----------


## ngel

Witam,
Dostałam dzisiaj od sprzedawcy z pewnej firmy informację jakoby z dachówek creaton Viva neu (kolor miedź) schodziła po jakimś czasie angoba. Ma ktoś informacje na ten temat? Bo zastanawiam się czy sprzedawca na siłę nie próbuje mi wcisnąć innej dachówki bo ma na niej lepszy zarobek? Bardzo proszę o opinie tych którzy mają viva neu na dachu....
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ngel

nikt nic nie wie?   :sad:

----------


## cieszynianka

Może coś jest na rzeczy   :Confused:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/problem-m...hlight=creaton

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...hlight=creaton

 :Wink2:

----------


## Techno200

te linki wogle sa bez sensu. Creaton ma kilka fabryk gdzie produkowane sa okreslone modele. To ze wystepowaly jakies problemy piec czy iles lat temu w jakiejs innej dachowce nie oznacza ze ma byc tez teraz.  Ja osobiscie nie slyszalem o zadnych problemach z Viva Neu.

----------


## cieszynianka

> te linki wogle sa bez sensu. Creaton ma kilka fabryk gdzie produkowane sa okreslone modele. To ze wystepowaly jakies problemy piec czy iles lat temu w jakiejs innej dachowce nie oznacza ze ma byc tez teraz.  *Ja osobiscie nie slyszalem o zadnych problemach z Viva Neu*.


Weź pod uwagę, że takie problemy mogą istnieć, mimo, że o nich nie słyszałeś   :Lol:  

Jeśli o czymś nie słyszałam, to nie mogę twierdzić, że to nie istnieje   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

Ty też nie, chyba, że jesteś wróżką   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Techno200

idac tym tropem mozna rowniez przyjac, ze jak ktos chlapnie jaks plotke ze sa problemy z czyms tam to zaraz wszyscy musza mu uwiezyc i dookola powtarzac o tym ze firma C produkuje nic nie warty badziew. prosimy o zdjecia i wtedy mozna stawiac tezy ze ktos dal ciala. a nie tak na gebe.

----------


## cieszynianka

> idac tym tropem mozna rowniez przyjac, ze jak ktos chlapnie jaks plotke ze sa problemy z czyms tam to zaraz wszyscy musza mu uwiezyc i dookola powtarzac o tym ze firma C produkuje nic nie warty badziew. prosimy o zdjecia i wtedy mozna stawiac tezy ze ktos dal ciala. a nie tak na gebe.


Otworzyć drugi link wystarczy   :Roll:  
Albo go tylko przeczytać   :big grin:

----------


## Techno200

cieszynianka:

Czytanie ze zrozumieniem sie klania. Przepraszam bardzo, ale jakos tam nie widzialem zdjec Vivy  ze zlazaca angoba. 

A tak pozatym, to ludzie, dajcie juz sobie na wstrzymanie.  To jest wypalana glina, gdzie idzie jej kilka ton na dach, Chcielibyscie aby wszystko bylo idealnie? Zrobcie sobie dach z odlewow plastkowycha albo metalowych, moze wtedy beda wszyscy zadowoleni. Jak bylem w na wakacjach na poludniu Europy to widziaiem tylko same dachy z ceramiki i wiekszosc tych dachow jak by byla w Polsce zrobione znajac zycia zaraz by sie na Muratorze znalazla i wszyscy by sie podniecali jak to zwalone jest.

----------


## CityMatic

> nikt nic nie wie?


Ja zamówiłem
CREATON VIVA NUANCE NEU RG 12
kolorek...dark brown engobe slipped...
http://www.creaton.de/en/productrang...-12-127-pcsm2/
Piąta w górnym rzędzie
Zamówiłem sobie:
Dachówka połaciowa 12,7szt/m2 -4320 szt.
Dachówka wentylacyjna 16 szt.
Gąsior 3szt /mb 193 szt.
zamknięcie gąsiora 6 szt.
Trójnik łącznik gąsiorów 4 szt.
Kominek wentylacyjny 1 szt.

I czekam ma być jutro ale pada więc sobie w hurtowni poczeka  :cry:  aż przestanie padać
Ma 50 lat gwarancji i czy zleźie z niej Angoba-wątpię nie słyszałem o takim przypadku-mam próbną dachówkę -jest super

----------


## gniezniok

CityMatic - chcę zamowic dokladnie ta sama ! Tez mam nie ukrywam obawy, gdyz sprzedawca zbytnio wylewny jakis...
Z ciekawosci napisz ile placiles? Mi zaśpiewał 22,90/m2 co jest jak na creatona powalajaco nisko dlatego wlaczyla mi sie dioda czy cos z nia nie teges...
Piekny tez jest Premion miedz brazowa tylko w okolicach 36pln/m2

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nic prostszego trzeba jechać do Niemiec i się przekonać. W moim przekonaniu ta dachówka niczym nie odbiega od normy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cieszynianka

> cieszynianka:
> 
> Czytanie ze zrozumieniem sie klania. Przepraszam bardzo, ale jakos tam nie widzialem zdjec Vivy  ze zlazaca angoba.


Czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania, pisałam w moim pierwszym poście, że 




> Może coś jest na rzeczy


  :big grin:  
Zdjęć nie przeglądałam, bo mi to niepotrzebne, stwierdziłam, że są zdjęcia dachówek, które można obejrzeć   :Wink2:

----------


## CityMatic

> CityMatic - chcę zamowic dokladnie ta sama ! Tez mam nie ukrywam obawy, gdyz sprzedawca zbytnio wylewny jakis...
> Z ciekawosci napisz ile placiles? Mi zaśpiewał 22,90/m2 co jest jak na creatona powalajaco nisko dlatego wlaczyla mi sie dioda czy cos z nia nie teges...


Nic nie jest nie teges-firma ma taką politykę aby odciążyć fabrykę na Węgrzech a aby nie stracić klijenta dała promocję na kolejną nowość wchodzącą na rynek dachówka jest bardzo ładna, zamki kształt oglądałem zamówioną dla klienta, otrzymałem również jedną na "przyzwyczajenie"
Cenę otrzymałem troszke wyższą a dachówka to zakłady TROST




> Piekny tez jest Premion miedz brazowa tylko w okolicach 36pln/m2


Ta jest ładna-barwiona w masie...ja niestety mam zbyt duży dach aby porywać się na taką kasę-jest zbyt droga(powyżej 10% całości budowy)  :Roll:

----------


## ngel

hmmm czyl iraczej wynika z tego ,że to schodząca angoba to jakas ściema. Tak myślałam. Chociaż niska cena tez oczywiście wzbudza trochę obaw. Mi tego creatona wycenili na 26,8 za metr - ale może jeszcze zbiję trochę cenę. Inni sprzedawcy nic nie słyszeli o schodzącej angobie  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> Inni sprzedawcy nic nie słyszeli o schodzącej angobie


Nie tylko sprzedawcy, to co słyszeli o Creatonie to wiemy na forum i nie tylko ...kiedyś przeglądałem cały net-pod względem postów o tej firmie prócz oczywiście wątków wskazujących wady tej dachówki i były to bodajże 3 czy 4 przypadki uzasadnione reszta to wątki powielane(niejednokrotnie tych samych osób lub osób czytających posty na muratorze a przypisujący sobie jakieś pechowe zakupy  :Confused:  dziwne?)
Ostatnio słyszałem najlepsze chyba wyjaśnienie jednej kwestii, a mianowicie otarcia na dachówkach podczas transportu.
Wiadomo to nie jest nic nowego ze zamówienie nasze gdy je składamy dociera do producenta tam dach jest "składany"kompletowany i licząc od kabiny kierowcy-kształtki wentylacyjne,gąsiory,dachówka boczna prawa i lewa,dachówka podstawowa...czyli ta jest na końcu i ją najbardziej trzęsie na naszych "dobrych" drogach.Jest sztywna dobrze pospinana ale kilometry i wertepy robią woje więzi się luzują i się rysuje.
To, ze ma różne barwy czy uszkodzenia natury technologicznej wynika z błędu człowieka-kontroli jakości już w samym zakładzie bo wydaje się i jest to zasadne ze przy tak masowej produkcji wszędzie zdarzają się buble które na pewnym etapie trzeba odrzucić. Jakość i marka produktów danej firmy zależy od tego ile wadliwych wyrobów przepuści kontrola i dotrze do nabywcy; który postawiony w roli kontrolera będzie zmuszony sam odrzucić ich produkt. Niestety gdy dochodzi już do takiego etapu traci nie tylko producent ale i cała marka danych produktów.  :sad:

----------


## ngel

> Napisał ngel
> 
> Inni sprzedawcy nic nie słyszeli o schodzącej angobie 
> 
> 
> Nie tylko sprzedawcy, to co słyszeli o Creatonie to wiemy na forum i nie tylko ...kiedyś przeglądałem cały net-pod względem postów o tej firmie prócz oczywiście wątków wskazujących wady tej dachówki i były to bodajże 3 czy 4 przypadki uzasadnione reszta to wątki powielane(niejednokrotnie tych samych osób lub osób czytających posty na muratorze a przypisujący sobie jakieś pechowe zakupy  dziwne?)
> Ostatnio słyszałem najlepsze chyba wyjaśnienie jednej kwestii, a mianowicie otarcia na dachówkach podczas transportu.
> Wiadomo to nie jest nic nowego ze zamówienie nasze gdy je składamy dociera do producenta tam dach jest "składany"kompletowany i licząc od kabiny kierowcy-kształtki wentylacyjne,gąsiory,dachówka boczna prawa i lewa,dachówka podstawowa...czyli ta jest na końcu i ją najbardziej trzęsie na naszych "dobrych" drogach.Jest sztywna dobrze pospinana ale kilometry i wertepy robią woje więzi się luzują i się rysuje.
> To, ze ma różne barwy czy uszkodzenia natury technologicznej wynika z błędu człowieka-kontroli jakości już w samym zakładzie bo wydaje się i jest to zasadne ze przy tak masowej produkcji wszędzie zdarzają się buble które na pewnym etapie trzeba odrzucić. Jakość i marka produktów danej firmy zależy od tego ile wadliwych wyrobów przepuści kontrola i dotrze do nabywcy; który postawiony w roli kontrolera będzie zmuszony sam odrzucić ich produkt. Niestety gdy dochodzi już do takiego etapu traci nie tylko producent ale i cała marka danych produktów.


chyba niewiele zrozumiałam z Twojego wywodu- sorry  :wink:  Ale to znaczy że może schodzić ale nie jest to kwestia tej konretnej dachówk itylko ewentualnej partii produkcyjnej tak?

----------


## CityMatic

Czy może  schodzić angoba? - pewnie może ale nigdy i nikt się z tym nie spotkał(nikt tego nie opisał)
Czy wystąpiły wady tej dachówki? - tak jak wielu innych, nie jest to nieuniknione podczas produkcji - nic nie jest doskonałe - a czy się zdarzyło ? - tak przypadki i fotki są pokazane na forum i w necie.
 :Wink2:

----------


## ngel

ok- teraz rozumiem  :Smile: 
a że wady mogą być- no cóż każdej firmie zdarzają się wpadki. Ale faktycznie z tą schodzącą (z chodzącą?? ) angobą to ściema  :wink:

----------


## gniezniok

City....
Dzis widzialem kilka palet na składzie z ta dachowka. Dobrze obejrzalem tyle ile bylo mozna i wnioski:
- na plus piekielnie równa
- na minus jakoś wydaje mi sie ze to jej wybarwienie nie jest idealne. Zwroc uwage ze w miejscu zalaman czyli tzw fali widac jakby nie dociagneli farba i przebijała spodnia czesc. 
Z drugiej strony martwi mnie troche ta jej matowatość choc rzeczywiscie w sloncu nieco sie swieci - uwazam ze bedzie duzo szybciej łapała syf niz te szkliwione.
Kurcze coraz bardzie przekonuje sie do tego premiona bo miedz jest piekna i ma idealny polysk...

----------


## CityMatic

> ok- teraz rozumiem 
> a że wady mogą być- no cóż każdej firmie zdarzają się wpadki. Ale faktycznie z tą schodzącą (z chodzącą?? ) angobą to ściema


  :ohmy:  sorki ale ja ściemniam-coś mi się zainstalowało przy wtyczkach likwidujących wyskakujące reklamy i poprawia błędy nawet o tym nie wiem  :sad:  i wychodzą takie kwiatki  :Lol:

----------


## ngel

> Napisał ngel
> 
> ok- teraz rozumiem 
> a że wady mogą być- no cóż każdej firmie zdarzają się wpadki. Ale faktycznie z tą schodzącą (z chodzącą?? ) angobą to ściema 
> 
> 
>   sorki ale ja ściemniam-coś mi się zainstalowało przy wtyczkach likwidujących wyskakujące reklamy i poprawia błędy nawet o tym nie wiem  i wychodzą takie kwiatki


 a spoko- nie byłam pewna- "polska język trudna język"  :smile: 
muszę się dokładnie przyglądnąć jak będę zamawiać dachówkę i jeszcze dokładniej jak będę ją odbierać

----------


## CityMatic

> muszę się dokładnie przyglądnąć jak będę zamawiać dachówkę i jeszcze dokładniej jak będę ją odbierać


Nie ukrywam, że sam mam pewne obawy, naczytam się o wadach,odpadających elementach  :Lol:  zarysowaniach i pęknięciach  i będę później musiał sam odebrać to co przywiozą-ale jestem optymistycznej myśli.
Jak tylko coś bliżej będę wiedział nie omieszkam napisać i podzielić się fotkami.

----------


## Cris3City

Nie bójcie się tej dachówki,
Jest to I-gatunkowy produkt,
na tą chwilę najlepsza oferta dachówki ceramicznej w Polsce.
Polska to dziwny kraj, za drogo - narzekają, za tanio- widzą podstęp  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i polecam RG12 z zakładów Trost

----------


## gniezniok

I jeszcze jedna kwestia, jak przedmówca zauważył - jest to jedynie sygnowane logo Creatona, bo dachówka jest własciwie od Trosta - nimieckiego producenta mało znanego na naszym rynku wykupionego przez konkurenta

----------


## CityMatic

> I jeszcze jedna kwestia, jak przedmówca zauważył - jest to jedynie sygnowane logo Creatona, bo dachówka jest własciwie od Trosta - nimieckiego producenta mało znanego na naszym rynku wykupionego przez konkurenta


Ale ja o tym doskonale wiedziałem-mam dachówkę jako promocję do patrzenia-1 sztukę dostałem z hurtowni - i na odwrocie pisze Trost made in Germany natomiast na folii opakowującej paletę z tymi dachówkami oraz na nalepce na tej folii oraz katalogu -podręczniku dekarza pisze już Creaton

----------


## salatar

u mnie wyladowal - Balance w kolorze miedz angoba 
na 14 palet dachówki (8 rozebraych ) 1 szt peknieta na rogu

ogolnie jestem zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## ngel

melduję, że zamówiłam Creatona Viva Neu (kolor miedziany) - na dachówce faktycznie podana jest nazwa fabryki Trost. Jakoś nie obawiam się, że coś się podzieje- a wybrałam tę właśnie dachówkę bo mi się po prostu najbardziej podobała   :Wink2:

----------


## Megana

> u mnie wyladowal - Balance w kolorze miedz angoba 
> na 14 palet dachówki (8 rozebraych ) 1 szt peknieta na rogu
> 
> ogolnie jestem zadowolony


Gratulacje  :smile:  
To czekamy na zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## FOTU

Witam. Właśnie otrzymałem dostawe dachówki z Creatona Harmonie Neu. Byly palety z dwiema różnymi datami produkcji ,co wzbudzilo moje podejrzenie zaczolem rozpakowywac paczki i stalo sie. TOWAR DRUGIEGO GATUNKU firma creaton sprzedaje w Polsce bez informowania o tym klientów. Na 20 paczek ; 31 dachówek jest wadliwych , posiadaja centki i nie moga spełniac swojej funkcji jak jest to opisane w folderach. Przy ilosci 4000szt. moge sie spodziewc 1400 dachówek podstawowych nie nadajacych sie do założenia na dach. Takze rzeczoznawca stwierdzil inne nie dociagniecia w dachówkach ktore mu zawiozlem. Jutro zabieram sie do pisania reklamacji. Ostrzegam wyszystkich  przed przemysleniem zakupu dachówki z firmy creaton , poniewaz ta firma raczej opanowala sztuke oszukiwania klientów.

----------


## CityMatic

> melduję, że zamówiłam Creatona Viva Neu (kolor miedziany) - na dachówce faktycznie podana jest nazwa fabryki Trost. Jakoś nie obawiam się, że coś się podzieje- a wybrałam tę właśnie dachówkę bo mi się po prostu najbardziej podobała


Moja zamówiona dachówka jest już na składzie w hurtowni  :Wink2:

----------


## wercyngetoryx

To mój 1 post ale myslę, że może być w tym wątku. 
Własnie przebrnąłem przez eliminację wielu wyrobów. To ze względu na cenę, to na wygląd - choć to pierwsze przede wszystkim  :big grin: . Na placuj boju o dnia dzisiejszego pozostała właśnie Viva RG12 miedziana angoba oraz Koramic L-15 też w angobie. Ceny niemalże identyczne ale w dwóch róznych składach. Do tej pory byłem przekonany, że w takim przypadku Creaton Viva będzie dobrym wyborem. 
Dzisiaj niestety odwiedziłem kolejny skład w poszukiwaniu kolejnej oferty i sprzedawca stwierdził, że Viva to wśród wyrobów Creatona raczej mniej udane dzieło i jesli on miałby coś polecać to właśnie L-15 Koramica lub Harmonie Creatona. Jako, że cenowo oferta nie była atrakcyjna to sobie darowałem jakieś negocjacje, ale pozostał niepokój "co facet miał na mysli?". Czy faktycznie jest się czego obawiać? Czy po prostu zrobić tak jak powiedział znajomy: obie dobre, jakościowo porównywalne, weź tą, która ci sie bardziej podoba  :smile:

----------


## gniezniok

Dzis obejrzalem dobrze vive na skladzie, nie czarujmy sie ale taka firma jak creaton nie robi takich akcji ze towar dobrej jakosci sprzedaje za cene mniejsza niz roben. Przynajmniej brazowa angoba jest fatalnie pokryta i nie wiem czy to kiepska partia ale w porownaniu z premionem to III liga

----------


## Techno200

Po pierwsze ten kto twierdzi ze L15 jest lepsza od Vivy Neu to chyba jakis....
Przeciez nawet nie trzeba duzo na to patrzec zeby dojrzec co jest bee a co nie.
Po drugie smiem twierdzic, ze moze Harmonie ma lepsze zamki, ale Viva jest dokladniej zrobiona. Poki co jestem ta dachowk pozytywnie zaskoczony. W cenie poniezej 30 zl bo po tyle ja mozna kupic to naprawde solidny towar. Premion to jest znowklasa premium, no ale tez i inne pieniazki kosztuje. A co chodzi o ceny to na Harmonie i Vive sa bardzo duze znizki wiec roznice cenowe miedzy nimi nie sa az tak duze. W chwili obecnej u producentow dachowek ceramicznych rozpetala sie wojna, ktora zapoczatkowal Roben. Creaton, pozniej Rupp a teraz nawet Koramic podjeli wyzwa nie i walcza promocjami. Co w tym dziwnego? Nie doszukiwal bym sie zadnego podstepu. Prawda jest poprostu taka Roben byk atrakcyjny rok temu bo byl jedyna dachowka w tak atrakcyjnej cenie teraz kiedy mamy to co mamy nie jest ani atrakcyjny jakosciowo ani cenowo. Tyle.

----------


## CityMatic

No i mam moją dachówkę na placu budowy-jest super - dodatkowo przyjechały rynny i blacha Ruukki na wykończeniówkę  :Lol:  
Zamówiona farbka(pod kolor dachówki) Creaton na kosze również  :Lol:

----------


## rozyczka1191

WITAM
trafiłam tu na forum z takim samym problemem a mianowicie, zamowilam harmonie neu braz glazurowany , w hurtowni oczywiscie obiecano mi, że będzie jedna data produkcji- marzenie
dostawa przyjechala na budowe- w kazdej z paczek pakowanych po 5 dachowek przynajmniej 3 sa *uszkodzone*, wyglada to tak, jak juz wczesniej kolezanka mika pisala na forum, na ksztalt odcisnietego papierosa, przy czym wartwa lakieru jest zdarta i wyglada to paskudnie   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

zlozylam reklamacje, przyjechal przedstawiciel, zachowywal sie nadzwyczaj dziwnie, co prawda porobil kilka zdjec*, OBSLUGA FATALNA !!!!!!*
czekam teraz na odpowiedz, ale czytajac to forum jestem zalamana 
 :cry:  
bardzo zaluje ze nie traafilam tu wczesniej   :Evil:  
*LUDZIE NIE DAJCIE SIE NABRAC TAK JAK JA, SZKODA NERWOW I CZASU, TA DACHOWKA TO DZIADOWSTO, POTWIERDZAJA TO TE WSZYSTKIE WPISY NA FORUM I TO NIE PRZYPADEK*

----------


## malgoss

> (...) TA DACHOWKA TO DZIADOWSTO, (...)


Niekoniecznie musi być dziadostwem... Dziadostwem nazwałabym tu podejście do Ciebie jak i wielu innych zarówno sprzedawcy jak i przedstawiciela. Takie zachowania są karygodne. 
Ostatnio mam dość często do czynienia właśnie z Creatonem i powiem że ani razu nie miałam takich problemów jak są tu opisywane. Może wiąże się to z tym że nie pozwoliłabym sobie na "wypuszczenie z placu" czegoś co mi osobiście nie odpowiada. Kontroluję każdą dostawę i jeśli coś mi się nie podoba to działam zanim materiał wyjedzie na budowę   :Roll:

----------


## rozyczka1191

Niekoniecznie musi być dziadostwem... Dziadostwem nazwałabym tu podejście do Ciebie jak i wielu innych zarówno sprzedawcy jak i przedstawiciela. Takie zachowania są karygodne. 


Moze i niekoniecznie musi byc dziadostwem ale zobacz ile ludzi opisuje tu swoje problemy takie jak jak z pseudo creatonem   :Evil:  
ja tez sprawdzalam material na budowie, polowa jest u mnie na dzialce, a drugiej dostawy juz nie przyjelam. 
I tak wlasnie zaczyna sie moja batalia z creatonem.
Jak widac u nich jest jak w ruletce, na kogos musialo trafic   :Evil:

----------


## rozyczka1191

Chciałam dodać że obsługa ze strony tej firmy jest fatalna, przedstawiciel handlowy zachowuje się tak, ze szkoda gadac. 
Na poczatku prubowal nam wmowic ze wszystko jest ok  :Evil:  
czlowiek nie po to wydaje 20 tys zeby zakladac taki bubel na dach   :Evil:  [/img]

----------


## rozyczka1191

> Napisał rozyczka1191
> 
> (...) TA DACHOWKA TO DZIADOWSTO, (...)
> 
> 
> Niekoniecznie musi być dziadostwem... Dziadostwem nazwałabym tu podejście do Ciebie jak i wielu innych zarówno sprzedawcy jak i przedstawiciela. Takie zachowania są karygodne.


Szkoda, że wcześniej nie byłam tak "mądra" i nie pomyślałam, że dziadoskie może być moje podejscie do zakupu tych dachowek, żenada  :Evil:

----------


## malgoss

> Szkoda, że wcześniej nie byłam tak "mądra" i nie pomyślałam, że dziadoskie może być moje podejscie do zakupu tych dachowek, żenada


Nie mów o sobie tak źle. Po prostu zaufałaś sprzedawcy i "legendzie marki" oraz oczekiwałaś uczciwego podejścia   :Confused:   Masz prawo nie znać się na materiale i oczekiwać że dostaniesz to co zamawiałaś. Jeśli sprzedający wiedział co wywozi z hurtowni to powinien Ci o tym powiedzieć i zaproponować inne rozwiązanie   :Roll:

----------


## rozyczka1191

No tak, tylko że sprzedawca twierdzi ze to nie jego wina, zwala to na producenta.
A ja mam mega problem, zima idzie, dach odkryty   :cry:  
Musze poszukac jakiegos rzeczoznawcy, bylam u jednego to wycenil mi swoja usluge na 3000zl, sporo
Po weekendzie mysle ze zbiore sily bo narazie jestem lekko zalamana  :cry:

----------


## _PiotR_

juz gdzies byl podobny watek.. ale odnosnie innego towaru... krótko: ch...j Cie obchodzi czy to wina sprzedającego, producenta czy plam na słońcu... Ty reklamujesz u sprzedajacego, a ten moze sobie roscic od producenta... jego sprawa...

----------


## rozyczka1191

tak tylko jakby to tak fajnie i latwo zalatwiali to nie bylo by problemu
naczytalam sie troche w necie o reklamacjach creatona i bardzo rzadko sa one uznawane  :Evil:

----------


## Croolick

Przykryłem w tym roku dach 400m2 Creatonem Futura. (nobless, brąz).
Dachówka podstawowa raczej ok. Zdarzały się sztuki krzywe, z wadami, część była nieznacznie krótsza.W sumie jak za tak drogą dachówke myślałem że będzie lepiej.
Dodatki to lipa. Kominki wentylacyjne wklejone są pod kątem 90 stopni  do dachówki, po zamontowaniu na połaci nie stoja pionowo tylko są pochylone.
Dachówki wentylacyjne leżą kiepsko, wygląda to tak jakby Creaton robił jeden wzór wentylacyjnej dla całej oferty. Przy cenach dodatków moim zdaniem kompromitacja firmy.  :big grin:  
Nie było natomiast problemów z jakością glazury i kolorem. Domawiałem pewną część podstawowej (okres oczekiwania bagatela 3tyg!) i póki co nie zauważyłem róznic kolorystycznych z główną partią. Sporo przyjechało uszkodzonych w transporcie ale poszły na docinki.
Generalnie ok chociaż przy tej cenie uważam, że można było oczekiwać więcej bo diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.

----------


## rozyczka1191

znam ten ból   :cry:

----------


## gniezniok

Witam

Tak śledze ten watek i sie zastanawiam czy to Wy nie potraficie negocjować warunków zakupu czy trafiacie na wyjątkowych cwaniaków.
Jestem przed zakupem creatona, chciałem viva neu ale mnie nie powaliła, wezmę prawdopodobnie premiona miedź badz brąz. Pierwsze opd czego zacząłem to płatność !
Po odbiorze i zweryfikowaniu towaru ! Nieco krecił nosem że jeszcze mu sie nie zdarzyło, sratatata, ale powiedzial -ok. Wpłacam max 500zl zaliczki i koniec.
Inna sprawa ze biore od nich materiał na całą budowe i to też zobowiązuje...
Z ciekawości ile płaciliscie za premiona w tych idcieniach - mi krzykneli 35zl

----------


## rozyczka1191

http://img691.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p1030389.jpg

oto zdjecia mojej dachowki   :Evil:

----------


## Techno200

Ladna dachowka  :big grin:  , jak robisz tyle szumu to pokaz jakies konkretne zdjecia, bo na tych niewiele widac  :wink:  
Niestety dachowka jako produkt budowlany, ktory do transportu wymaga ciezkiego sprzetu jest dosyc niewdzieczna bo w sumie jest w grupie produktow jak bustak, stropy czy inne (miedzy innymi przez gabaryty i wage) a wymaga sie takiej deliaktnosci jak by sie kupowalo Iphona czy inna pojedyncza rzecz ktora sie oglada z bliska codziennie. Nie da sie takiego towaru dosarczyc w idealnym stanie, trzeba oczywiscie do tego idealu dazyc ale to naprawde bardzo trudne. i na to trzeba wziasc poprawke i sprzedawca powienien o tym powiedziec. Ja proponuje wylozowac, bo naprawde z tych zdjec tragednia nie bije. no chyba ze masz jakies inne foty.

----------


## rozyczka1191

tak Ci sie tylko wydaje, nie robilam zdjec z bliska
takie odpryski wielkosci 5mm na 5mm mam na kazdej dachowce postawowej a mam ich 4000  :Evil:

----------


## rozyczka1191

Techno200, zastanawiam się, jak byłbyś w mojej skórze, czy nie robiłbys wtedy afery....

Byłam u rzeczoznawcy z pytaniem czy wszystko z dachowka jest ok, odpowiedział, że *nie!!!!*

Jeśli nie uznaja mi reklamacje powolam tego rzeczoznawce, troche się ceni 3000 chce   :Confused:

----------


## Regut1

> Byłam u rzeczoznawcy z pytaniem czy wszystko z dachowka jest ok, odpowiedział, że *nie!!!!*
> Jeśli nie uznaja mi reklamacje powolam tego rzeczoznawce, troche się ceni 3000 chce


Z tymi rzeczoznawcami bym uważał.
1)  Jak powie że jest ok to nie zarobi, ani grosza.  
2) Cena za ekspertyze wydaje się  wysoka daletgo dobrze będzie spytać co wchodzi w skład tej ekspertyzy. dobrze widzieć za co się płaci.  

Na koniec wprzypadku dalszego  sporu, sad powoła i tak swojego biegłego, za którego trzeba będzie zapłacić. Oby tylko jednego.

----------


## Elfir

Ja czegoś nie rozumiem. Zakłada się wątek, w którym podaje się liczne przykłady wad towaru i niskiej jakości obsługi a potem ludzie, pomimo tego wszytskiego kupują ten towar, mimo niezachecajacej lektury.
W ten sposób Creaton i jego dystrybutorzy nadal bedą was olewać, bo Polak jedynie uczy sie na własnych błędach a nie cudzych. 
Ten watek nie jest żadną nauczką dla firmy. Firma ma klientów bo obniżając jakość (towaru czy obsługi) może obniżyć również cene względem konkurencji.

----------


## rozyczka1191

Ja niestety przed zakupem Creatona nie pobuszowałam w internecie ... 
tak jak ktos wyzej napisal, glupich nie sieja....  :Mad:

----------


## gniezniok

A co to za wykładnia jakości dachówki na przykładzie paru osób !! Normalne ze niezadowoleni beda robic szum. Kumpel handluje creatonem i mial 1 (słownie jedną !!!) reklamacje w ciagu ostatnich 2 lat.
Jak slysze osoby ktore przeczytaja 2 posty i na podstawie tego formułują opinie to mnie ściska ! Nie jestem zadnym przedstawicielem a sam szukam dachówki i zaczynam coraz mnie zagladac na forum jak czytam takie bzdety. Wszedzie są skuchy i wady - jak pisałem - najpierw sie zabezpieczcie formalnie aby sie wycofac w razie W a nie piać na prawo i lewo. Bosssszzzee !

----------


## _PiotR_

jak juz wczesniej pisalem ja mam CREATONA i nie mialem najmniejszych z nim problemow... Nalezy pamietac o takiej zasadzie na forach, ze zazwyczaj jest tak, ze pisze sie o zlych rzeczach, a nie o dobrych... logiczne, ze jezeli mi akurat CREATON podpasowal i bylem zadowolony, to nie bede specjalnie watku na to zakladal  :smile: ... tutaj wypowiada sie negatywnie... 5-8 osob.... nie wydaje mi aby byl to chociaz 1% klientow w ciagu roku kupujących CREATONA...  :smile:   Wg mnie nie powinniscie opisywac CREATONA a firme skad braliscie.. bo to oni Wam to sprzedaja.. i uczulic ludzi co do tych posrednikow... bo oni ida na latwizne.. nie chca sie bujac z niechcanym towarem... po skonczonym dachu.. nadwyzke dachowek lacznie z uszkodzonymi oddalem...

----------


## mathiasso

zgadzam się z powyższym, negatywne opinie mają większy rozgłos niż pozytywy. A pisanie: "jakbym wcześniej widział ten wątek to kupiłbym creatona" jest troche dziecinne, bo tym sposobem można nie kupić żadnego produktu bo wszystkim zdarzają się wpadki. Ja również kupiłem creatona, później po kilku miesiącach dokupiłem palete i nie było żadnej różnicy.

----------


## _PiotR_

no dokładnie.. bo szczerze powiem, ze najpierw znalazlem dachowki, ktore mi sie podobaly... pozniej znalazlem to info na forum... (wtedy byly 3 strony ok. LATO 200 :cool:  i pomimo tych wpisow wzialem go... NIE MA ZASADY... co innego jak byl przypadek goscia ktory kupil kostke brukowa od producenta, a po chyba niecalym roku z koloru zoltego zrobil sie szary.. przyjechal producent i nadal mowil ze to zolty..  :smile:  byly zdjecia na forum... to faktycznie lipa byla... i producent wiedzial ze nie poszlo mu w tych kolorach, ale nie chcial sie przyznac...

----------


## rozyczka1191

ciekawa jestem czy wypowiadalibyscie sie tak SUPER POZYTYWNIE jak to  Wy byscie dostali takiego bubla   :Evil:   żenada

----------


## CityMatic

> melduję, że zamówiłam Creatona Viva Neu (kolor miedziany) - na dachówce faktycznie podana jest nazwa fabryki Trost. Jakoś nie obawiam się, że coś się podzieje- a wybrałam tę właśnie dachówkę bo mi się po prostu najbardziej podobała


Tak więc u mnie zakończono układać dachówkę,jest super.
Ale jak to zwykle bywa nie obeszło sie bez niespodzianek lub jak kto woli wadliwych jej części-po  prostu wygląda na to ze w transporcie nie da sie uniknąć pewnych rzeczy.
Dekarzy miałem super wiec z większością poradzili sobie spokojnie,uznali dachówkę za jedną z lepszych jaką układali, równa, i o bardzo dobrych zamkach.


Może jako nieliczny pokażę wady-a raczej uszkodzenia tej dachówki-reklamacji nie będę uskuteczniał, gdyż dostałem parę gratisów (dachówek i farby do ich malowania), a dodatkowo pozostało mi kilka jako zapas.
Trudno również ocenić mi ile faktycznie odpadło przez pęknięcie i niemożliwość ich dalszego wykorzystania-bo nie wiem i nawet dekarze nie wiedzą do końca-na 100% 4 szt. dachówki podstawowej i dwa gąsiory.









Dachówka jest trochę upaćkana-mokrymi trocinami z więźby i ma na sobie szron-jej powierzchnia jest bardziej gładka -ale rozdzielczością chciałem pokazać wszelkie cechy dachówki Creatona
Oczywiście ja z niej jestem zadowolony bardzo ładnie wygląda na dachu  :smile:

----------


## _PiotR_

> ciekawa jestem czy wypowiadalibyscie sie tak SUPER POZYTYWNIE jak to  Wy byscie dostali takiego bubla    żenada


oczywiście, że NIE... chyba logiczne... 
Nam (tzn. tym co sie wypowiadaja dobrze i maja zaje.... dachówki) chodzi o to, ze nie mozna wieszac psow na CREATONIE, a na sprzedawcy....to raz a dwa, jedna jaskólka wiosny nie czyni.. czyli 5-7 niezadowolonych kientów nie moze swiadczyc o CREATONIE jako firmie bubel...

----------


## rozyczka1191

na innych forach tez znalazlam ludzi ktorzy dostali niepelnowartosciowa dachowke   :Evil:  
ja jestem wsciekla, dzisiaj dostalam odpowiedz ze reklamacja zostala odrzucona  :Evil:  
jutro wybieram sie do rzeczoznawcy, nasza sprawa trafi do sadu
ja po prostu tego nie popuszcze, zeby na prawie 4000 sztuk byly takie odpryski   :Evil:  

a Tobie gratuluje, że trafiłeś na dachówke bez wad

----------


## rozyczka1191

a tak apropo, rozmawialam dzisiaj z przedstawicielem handlowym, powiedział mi ze takie wady dachowki jak u mnie wystapily innym konsumentom nie przeszkadzaja albo po prostu nie chce im sie dochodzic swoich praw
rewelacja  :Roll:

----------


## gniezniok

Różyczka... życze powodzenia w dochodzeniu spraw przed sądem....
Nie chce być uszczypiliwym ale bedzie Cie to kosztowało kolejne pieniążki a jesli jestes niezorientowana moge napisac jakie są koszty okołosądowe. Pracuje w firmie ochrony prawnej i każdego (na marginesie) namawiam do wykupienia sobie takiej polisy a takie sprawy jak ta będą na głowie wyspecjalizowanych prawników którzy wiedzą jak sie do tego zabrac, a Ciebie kosztowalo by to ZERO - JESLI BYS NAWET PRZEGRAŁA

----------


## gniezniok

Citymatic można prosić o zdjęcia w jakiejs wiekszej rozdzielczosci calego dachu?
Ja jestem po wizycie na jednej budowie tej samej co Ty dachówki i jestem w malym szoku! Kolor wyglada zupelnie inaczej - na plus. Powiedzialbym taki ciemny kasztan. Polysk to samo - wiekszy niz wydaje sie na pojedynczej dachowce. 
Drażnią mnie tylko te "zacieki" angoby. Moze z dachu nie widać ale jakby nierównomiernie im obciekała na linii produkcyjnej

----------


## CityMatic

> Citymatic można prosić o zdjęcia w jakiejs wiekszej rozdzielczosci calego dachu?
> Ja jestem po wizycie na jednej budowie tej samej co Ty dachówki i jestem w malym szoku! Kolor wyglada zupelnie inaczej - na plus. Powiedzialbym taki ciemny kasztan. Polysk to samo - wiekszy niz wydaje sie na pojedynczej dachowce. 
> Drażnią mnie tylko te "zacieki" angoby. Moze z dachu nie widać ale jakby nierównomiernie im obciekała na linii produkcyjnej


Te zacieki to faktycznie (nie cała płytka pomalowana)ale to technologia tej fabryki i zastosowanych w niej urządzeń podobno eco i oszczędnie-

połamane dwa gąsiory

 :ohmy:

----------


## rozyczka1191

To co polecasz ?

----------


## enickman

zwrotu kosztów sądowych też można dochodzić

----------


## gniezniok

Polecam polise DAS-a każdemu, jak chcesz wiecej pisz na priv bo nie chce byc posadzony o kryptoreklame

----------


## enickman

no w tym konkretnym przypadku to jak kupowanie gaśnicy po pożarze

----------


## rozyczka1191

co nie....   :Confused:

----------


## kasia i pawel09

Zamierzamy położyc ta dachówke  czy ktoś ma może fotki z realizacji? serdecznie dziękujemy i pozdrawiamy

----------


## roofart

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć jak długo czeka się na dachówkę od momentu jej zamówienia do dostawy Creatona Viva neu. ???

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć jak długo czeka się na dachówkę od momentu jej zamówienia do dostawy Creatona Viva neu. ???


Od momentu zamówienia 26.09- do chwili pojawienia się w hurtowni-22.10
a więc 26 dni(wszystkich łącznie z sb i nd)  :Wink2:

----------


## cieszynianka

W tym wątku basaih2 ma:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/pokazcie-...t81343-480.htm

 :Wink2:

----------


## gniezniok

Mogę obiektywnie poinformowac - na dzien dzisiejszy 2-3 miesiace. Wlasnie dostalem info od kolegi siedzacego w creatonie. Są zawaleni zamowieniami na vive...

----------


## kasia i pawel09

dzięki bardzo   :smile:

----------


## tgrzona

Witam
My mamy okno VELUX z kołnierzem do pokryć falistych. Z tego co pamiętam dachówka od spodu była szlifowana, tylko nie wiem czy chodzi o taki efekt   jak na poniższym zdjęciu ( dolny fartuch z czasem i słońcem będzie bardziej przylegał do dachówki - tak powiedzieli dekarze).
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W oknach połaciowych Velux kołnierz należy odpowiednio uformować przed montażem. W tym wypadku zrobiono to mało profesjonalnie. Ten kołnierz nigdy sam się nie ułoży! Do tego typu pokryć należało zastosować kołnierz do pokryć płaskich a przy trochę większej wiedzy i doświadczeniu  można to było wykonać na "nokach". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sethan

> W oknach połaciowych Velux kołnierz należy odpowiednio uformować przed montażem. W tym wypadku zrobiono to mało profesjonalnie. Ten kołnierz nigdy sam się nie ułoży! Do tego typu pokryć należało zastosować kołnierz do pokryć płaskich a przy trochę większej wiedzy i doświadczeniu  można to było wykonać na "nokach". Pozdrawiam.


jakich nokach daje zdjęcie swoich veluxow prosze o ocene:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdjęcie z takiej odległości uniemożliwia ocenę montażu okien połaciowych. Można jednak ocenić wykonanie pokrycia: cała połać pofalowana. Przy płaskich pokryciach łacenie powinno być wykonane idealnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Basia_KRK

Ooo fajnie, że jest taki wątek. U mnie też będzie Creaton Domino i okna połaciowe.

----------


## tgrzona

Z takiej odległości wygląda świetnie i widzę, że zastosowano inny kołnierz ( przedstawicie Veluxa zapewniał - do  Creaton Domino nadaje się tylko kołnierz do pokryć falistych, ponieważ jest to wysoka dachówka). Jaką dachówkę i jakie kołnierze masz  przy tych VELUXACH?

Panie Andrzeju, przy zmianie rozmiaru zdjęcia(dużym pomniejszeniu), oraz ujęć z dalszej odległości, każda płaska dachówka będzie wyglądała na pofalowaną.

Wstawiam zdjęcie dla przykładu. Zapewniam, w rzeczywistości wygląda to zupełnie inaczej.

----------


## sethan

Dzisiaj porobię zdjęcia z bliższej odległości jakoś mam tak że całą połać fotografowałem ale mam jedno zdjęcie bliższe ale pod kątem to daję:

----------


## krzyk123

> Dzisiaj porobię zdjęcia z bliższej odległości jakoś mam tak że całą połać fotografowałem ale mam jedno zdjęcie bliższe ale pod kątem to daję:


Ale to nie jest Domino ...

----------


## sethan

> Napisał sethan
> 
> Dzisiaj porobię zdjęcia z bliższej odległości jakoś mam tak że całą połać fotografowałem ale mam jedno zdjęcie bliższe ale pod kątem to daję:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale to nie jest Domino ...


Nie to nie jest domino- ale zamki i technologia kładzenia ta sama - to jest tegalit moniera (połączenie brassa i rupceramiki) - gdzieś już pisałem miała być dachówka płaska i ceramiczna - dekarz twierdził że z dostępnych na rynku tylko creaton domino jest dobra- jednak po obejrzeniu tej dachówki zmienił zdanie (mam chyba wg dekarzy i dostawcy dachówki pierwszy dach w moim regionie robiony z tej dachówki) 
He he gratuluje oka- poznałeś po startowych? :big tongue:  To jest plus tej dachówki :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## sethan

> Zdjęcie z takiej odległości uniemożliwia ocenę montażu okien połaciowych. Można jednak ocenić wykonanie pokrycia: cała połać pofalowana. Przy płaskich pokryciach łacenie powinno być wykonane idealnie. Pozdrawiam.


byłem zrobiłem foty:

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1531/okno10.jpg

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6566/okno11.jpg

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8396/okno12.jpg

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5347/okno13.jpg

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5347/okno13.jpg

pofalowane?

----------


## krzyk123

> byłem zrobiłem foty:
> 
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1531/okno10.jpg
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6566/okno11.jpg
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8396/okno12.jpg
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5347/okno13.jpg
> ...


Moim zdaniem wygląda super.
A jakie masz kołnierze w oknach połaciowych? Do pokryć falistych czy płaskich?

----------


## sethan

[quote="krzyk123"]


> byłem zrobiłem foty:
> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem wygląda super.
> A jakie masz kołnierze w oknach połaciowych? Do pokryć falistych czy płaskich?


powiem wprost: nie mam pojęcia- zapytam dekarza to odpowiem (bo mi niedługo podbitkę będą robić)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko jest OK! Co to znaczy odpowiednie zdjęcie. Zastosowano kołnierze do pokryć falistych. Kiedyś były wyłącznie kołnierze uniwersalne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawkin

Kolego Krzyk123  :smile: 
Chyba jakieś pifko, się należy za tak pięknie podpierniczony obraz moich okienek i dachu  :smile: 

Ja mam kołnierz EZV.
Czyli standardowy. 

Pytanie co z tą zbierającą się wodą?
Bo niestety u mnie się odrobinka zbiera  :smile: 

Pozdrówka!
Sławek

----------


## krzyk123

> Kolego Krzyk123 
> Chyba jakieś pifko, się należy za tak pięknie podpierniczony obraz moich okienek i dachu 
> 
> Ja mam kołnierz EZV.
> Czyli standardowy. 
> 
> Pytanie co z tą zbierającą się wodą?
> Bo niestety u mnie się odrobinka zbiera 
> 
> ...


Hej. Zaiste to zdjęcie Twojego dachu, mam nadzieję, że się nie zezłościłeś  :wink:  

Co do wody to muszę sprawę poobserwować ...

Pzdr

----------


## sethan

> Wszystko jest OK! Co to znaczy odpowiednie zdjęcie. Zastosowano kołnierze do pokryć falistych. Kiedyś były wyłącznie kołnierze uniwersalne. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za utwierdzenie mnie w przekonaniu że wybrałem dobrą ekipę  :smile: 
A tak btw nie jest pan w Łodzi teraz ? Bo mój dekarz pojechał na jakiś zlot "dachowców"?

również pozdrawiam serdecznie :smile: 

A&A

edit: nie zauważyłem że jest pan z Łodzi :smile:

----------


## slawkin

Spoko... Sie nie zezłościłem...

 :smile: 

Następnym razem callnij, to przygotuje zimne pifko...

----------


## krzyk123

> Spoko... Sie nie zezłościłem...
> 
> 
> 
> Następnym razem callnij, to przygotuje zimne pifko...


he he - potrafisz człowieka zachęcić  :wink:

----------


## rozyczka1191

ja wchodze juz na droge sadoąwą
byłam u prawnika, ma wystosowac w naszym imieniu pismo o odstapienie od umowy a jesli to nie pomoze to ide do sadu
normalnie osiwieje w wieku dwudziestukilku lat   :Evil:

----------


## mimka27

witam

na dniach skończą kłaśc mi dachówkę,wybrałam z mężem dachówkę Creatona HARMONICA czerwień winna glazurowana.Jestem z niej bardzo zadowolona podczas ręcznego rozładunku znależliśmy tylko 2 szt.ubite na rogach i niestety podczas wnoszenia na dach 2 spadły. Jako ze na 150 m2 zamowionych 4 uszkodzone jest pocieszajace.ja szczerze polecam Creatona

----------


## rozyczka1191

droga kolezanko, gratuluje ze u ciebie obeszlo sie bez takich problemow   :Evil:  
ja jednak odradzam creatona, bylam dzisiaj w jednej z dolnoslaskich hurtowni i wlasciciel powiedzial mi ze odradza zakupu dachowek firmy creaton, juz 5 dostaw przyjechalo mu jak nie obtluczonych to krzywych  :Evil:

----------


## mimka27

to tym bardziej się cieszę,że dobrze trafiłam  :big grin:

----------


## krzyszt17

Współczuję wszystkim którym trafiły się buble Creatona. Ja przed godziną znalazłem ten wątek i przeczytałem go od początku do końca. Mylą się SZCZĘŚLIWCY, którym trafił się dobry Creaton, że sprawa bubli dotyczy kilku osób. Pewnie wielu podobnie jak ja odpuściło z powodu braku czasu. Ja kilka lat temu pisałem o swojej sprawie ale nie pamiętam nawet w jakim to było wątku. Moje dachówki były wyprodukowane tego samego dnia ale miały co najmniej 3 odcienie brązu, doskonale widoczne w słoneczne dni nawet z odległości 50m. Złożyłem reklamację, był przedstawiciel Creatona, robił zdjęcia i po kilku tygodniach okazało się, że reklamacja jest odrzucona, wszystko jest ok, dach tak po prostu ma wyglądać. Wtedy odpuściłem, ale teraz zastanawiam się czy nie wrócić do tej sprawy. Mam rachunki, gwarancję na 50 lat i pstrokaty dach. Nie wiem tylko, czy nie jest za późno. Dach był kładziony w 2004/2005 roku. 
Wkurzający są obrońcy Creatona. Jeśli komuś trafiły się dobre dachówki to nie ma się czym chwalić. *Tak po prostu powinno być!* Jak kupię w sklepie wędlinę to nie będę się cieszył, że nie śmierdzi. *A że firma Creaton produkuje  buble to fakt!* 
Krzysztof

----------


## rozyczka1191

Bardzo madrze napisales to Krzysztofie

----------


## _PiotR_

nikt sie nie chwali ze kupil dobre, a jedynie sygnalizuje ze buble w CREATONIE to nie standard...

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja też nie twierdzę, że buble Creatona są standardem, ale chyba w firmie reklamującej się, że są mercedesem wśród dachówek standardem powinien być dobry wyrób, a jeśli coś się przytrafi to szybko  uwzględniać reklamacje. Dla mnie ten mercedes bardziej przypomina trabanta, a niektóre dachy pokryte Creatonem najlepiej wyglądają z ponad 100m, no chyba, że jest pochmurny dzień to można podejść trochę bliżej.

----------


## piotr1p

Witam wszystkich

Szanowni, jeśli ktoś z Was jest jeszcze przed wyborem dachówki - koniecznie niech przeczyta te kilka poniższych słów. 

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed zakupem dachówki marki Creaton. My wspólnie wybraliśmy ich śliczną nowość - HARMONIE NEU FINESSE BRĄZ GLAZURA. Podczas rozkładania na dachu osłupieliśmy - okazało się że dachówka jest w trzech odcieniach, pomimo, że pochodzą z jednej partii. Wygląda to naprawdę tragicznie. Oczywiście Creaton nie uznał naszej reklamacji, stwierdzając, że spełnia swoje normy. 
Efekt jest taki, że chcąc mieć ładny dach musimy kupić podstawową dachówkę ponownie i przed sądem dochodzić swoich praw.

Jeśli ktoś wie, jak można dołożyć tu zdjęcia, to uzupełnię swoja wypowiedź o te materiały. 
W tzw miedzy czasie zdjecia moich dachówek sa umieszczine w tym linku

http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/galeria...category=dachy

pozdrawiam

----------


## piotr1p

Witam wszystkich 

Szanowni, jeśli ktoś z Was jest jeszcze przed wyborem dachówki - koniecznie niech przeczyta te kilka poniższych słów. 

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed zakupem dachówki marki Creaton. My wspólnie wybraliśmy ich śliczną nowość - HARMONIE NEU FINESSE BRĄZ GLAZURA. Podczas rozkładania na dachu osłupieliśmy - okazało się że dachówka jest w trzech odcieniach, pomimo, że pochodzą z jednej partii. Wygląda to naprawdę tragicznie. Oczywiście Creaton nie uznał naszej reklamacji, stwierdzając, że spełnia swoje normy. 
Efekt jest taki, że chcąc mieć ładny dach musimy kupić podstawową dachówkę ponownie i przed sądem dochodzić swoich praw. 

Jeśli ktoś wie, jak można dołożyć tu zdjęcia, to uzupełnię swoja wypowiedź o te materiały. 

tymczasem załączam link

http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/galeria...category=dachy

pozdrawiam

----------


## madzioras

Niestety ale to kolejny post przestrzegający przed zakupem dachówek tego producenta. To przykre, że tak znana i sznowana marka jak Creaton pozwala sobie na wypuszczanie na rynek takich bubli  jeszcze twierdzą, że taki produkt nie odbiega od ich norm   :cry:

----------


## q-bis

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Szanowni, jeśli ktoś z Was jest jeszcze przed wyborem dachówki - koniecznie niech przeczyta te kilka poniższych słów. 
> 
> Przestrzegam wszystkich przed zakupem dachówki marki Creaton. My wspólnie wybraliśmy ich śliczną nowość - HARMONIE NEU FINESSE BRĄZ GLAZURA. Podczas rozkładania na dachu osłupieliśmy - okazało się że dachówka jest w trzech odcieniach, pomimo, że pochodzą z jednej partii. Wygląda to naprawdę tragicznie. Oczywiście Creaton nie uznał naszej reklamacji, stwierdzając, że spełnia swoje normy. 
> Efekt jest taki, że chcąc mieć ładny dach musimy kupić podstawową dachówkę ponownie i przed sądem dochodzić swoich praw.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś wie, jak można dołożyć tu zdjęcia, to uzupełnię swoja wypowiedź o te materiały. 
> W tzw miedzy czasie zdjecia moich dachówek sa umieszczine w tym linku
> ...


To forum budowlane to żenada...

----------


## Trociu

był kiedyś taki fajny post w tytule mniej więcej "creaton kompromitacja"....

ty nie masz przynajmniej przetarć na dachówkach  :wink:

----------


## krzyszt17

Piotr1p witaj w klubie, ja kilka postów wyżej pisałem o podobnej dachówce Creatona. Jak sprawdziłem kładłem ja przy końcu 2003r i jak widać do chwili obecnej nic się nie zmieniło. U mnie były 3 kolory - brązowy. I tak podobno miało być. Takie są normy w germanii.

----------


## gniezniok

Dokladnie tą samą chcialem kupować! Harmonie jest teraz w swietnej promocji ale tym mnie powaliłes... Coś dużo o creatonie ostatnio

----------


## paseczek

Właśnie zamontowałem okna Fakro z kołnierzami EZV w Dominie.
Żeby pozbyć się załamań na Twoim dachu wystarczy naciąć rowek w "żebrach" pod dachówką, tak by zmieściło się w nim mniejsze wybrzuszenie kołnierza.

----------


## piotr1p

Nic tak nie cieszy jak przynajmniej jeden potencjalny klient Creatona, który rezygnuje z zakupu  :smile:

----------


## piotr1p

Witam

Szanowni, czy ktoś usiłował już dochodzić w sądzie racji odnośnie jakości dachówki, która Creaton raczy sprowadzać na rynek Polski?? Chodzi mi głównie o procesy dotyczące wad dachówek, takich jak wszelkiego rodzaju znaczące różnice kolorystyczne jednej partii, odpryski, czy nacieki produkcyjne. Kilka tematów wcześniej był poruszany problem z dachówkami Creatona.

będę wdzięczny za informację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

może podlinkuj się pod wątek Creaton Kompromitacja...

----------


## piotr1p

Witam

Szanowni, czy ktoś usiłował już dochodzić w sądzie racji odnośnie jakości dachówki, która Creaton raczy sprowadzać na rynek Polski?? Chodzi mi głównie o procesy dotyczące wad dachówek, takich jak wszelkiego rodzaju znaczące różnice kolorystyczne jednej partii, odpryski, czy nacieki produkcyjne. Kilka tematów wcześniej był poruszany problem z dachówkami Creatona.

będę wdzięczny za informację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BozenaKrakow

...........

----------


## cieszynianka

Jakby ktoś szukał, to tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-k...ty,t112360.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/creaton-v...ba,t171632.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowka-...em,t134845.htm

 :Confused:

----------


## piotr1p

Witam

Szanowni, czy ktoś usiłował już dochodzić w sądzie racji odnośnie jakości dachówki, która Creaton raczy sprowadzać na rynek Polski?? Chodzi mi głównie o procesy dotyczące wad dachówek, takich jak wszelkiego rodzaju znaczące różnice kolorystyczne jednej partii, odpryski, czy nacieki produkcyjne. Kilka tematów wcześniej był poruszany problem z dachówkami Creatona.

będę wdzięczny za informację.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cieszynianka

> Witam
> 
> Szanowni, czy ktoś usiłował już dochodzić w sądzie racji odnośnie jakości dachówki, która Creaton raczy sprowadzać na rynek Polski?? Chodzi mi głównie o procesy dotyczące wad dachówek, takich jak wszelkiego rodzaju znaczące różnice kolorystyczne jednej partii, odpryski, czy nacieki produkcyjne. Kilka tematów wcześniej był poruszany problem z dachówkami Creatona.
> 
> będę wdzięczny za informację.
> Pozdrawiam


Zerknij do linków powyżej   :Wink2:

----------


## krzyszt17

Piotr1p poczytaj trochę wyżej, ja też zapytałem czy nie jest za późno na reklamację ale jak narazie nie ma odpowiedzi.

----------


## yvfi1

We wrześniu skończono nam układać 250m2 Creatona i muszę stwierdzić, że nie mam zastrzeżeń. Dachówki podstawowej potłuczone kilka sztuk, gąsiory poobtrącane na brzegach, ale reklamacja uwzględniona bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, dostaliśmy nowe (fakt, po miesiącu), ale żadnych poza tym problemów nie było. Dokupione 100 sztuk dachówki nie różni się kolorystycznie od wcześniejszej partii, może w dotyku są jakby gładsze, ale wizualnie ideał. Uważam, że ewentualną odpowiedzialnością należałoby jednak obciążać pośreników.

----------


## odaro

> We wrześniu skończono nam układać 250m2 Creatona i muszę stwierdzić, że nie mam zastrzeżeń. Dachówki podstawowej potłuczone kilka sztuk, gąsiory poobtrącane na brzegach, ale reklamacja uwzględniona bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, dostaliśmy nowe (fakt, po miesiącu), ale żadnych poza tym problemów nie było. Dokupione 100 sztuk dachówki nie różni się kolorystycznie od wcześniejszej partii, może w dotyku są jakby gładsze, ale wizualnie ideał. Uważam, że ewentualną odpowiedzialnością należałoby jednak obciążać pośreników.


No to dobrze musisz się przyjrzeć ale nie w zimę tylko w środku lata przy słonecznej pogodzie najlepiej około południa czyli o godz. 12.00 i najlepiej na połaci skierowanej na południe.

----------


## _PiotR_

> Napisał yvfi1
> 
> We wrześniu skończono nam układać 250m2 Creatona i muszę stwierdzić, że nie mam zastrzeżeń. Dachówki podstawowej potłuczone kilka sztuk, gąsiory poobtrącane na brzegach, ale reklamacja uwzględniona bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, dostaliśmy nowe (fakt, po miesiącu), ale żadnych poza tym problemów nie było. Dokupione 100 sztuk dachówki nie różni się kolorystycznie od wcześniejszej partii, może w dotyku są jakby gładsze, ale wizualnie ideał. Uważam, że ewentualną odpowiedzialnością należałoby jednak obciążać pośreników.
> 
> 
> No to dobrze musisz się przyjrzeć ale nie w zimę tylko w środku lata przy słonecznej pogodzie najlepiej około południa czyli o godz. 12.00 i najlepiej na połaci skierowanej na południe.


nie no z takim podejsciem to wg mnie upierdliwosc.... 
-srodek lata,
-slonecznie,
-okolo 1200 i jeszcze 
-okreslone miejsce.... 
szukanie dziury w calym...

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał yvfi1
> 
> ...


Dokładnie, to już lekka przesada. Rozumiem: Creaton do tanich nie należy, ale skoro na moim dachu nie widzę żadnych różnic kolorystycznych (dachówka kładziona pod koniec lipca), to dlaczego mam ich szukać na siłę??? Wybaczcie, ale kto latem, czy zimą, czy nawet wiosną lub jesienią czeka na słoneczną pogodę i patrzy na dachówkę na połaci skierowanej na południe???  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Nawet jak taką różnicę zobaczę, to ludzie: kto będzie się przyglądał tej naszej dachówce z bliska, w słoneczną pogodę i to na połać skierowaną na południe??? Ja tam planuję latem siedzieć na tarasie, popijać zimne piwko i wierzcie lub nie, ale różne odcienie mojej dachówki (jeżeli tak owe w ogóle są) na południowej połaci będę miała wtedy w głębokim poważaniu.

----------


## Konieczki

Ja napiszę że mam dachówkę Creatona - Premiona-Angobę. Brakło nam pół palety jak układalismy dach (nasza wina bo zmieniliśmy kształ dachu) -czekaliśmy miesiąc, przyjechała paleta która niczym się nie różni od reszty. Jest ułożona w centralnej części dachu więc jakakolwiek różnica byłaby widoczna od razu. Nie było żadnego problemu. Przedstawiciel przywiózł nam brakującą dachówkę bez żadnych dodatkowych kosztów.
 Jak kupowaliśmy to przedstawicie ostrzegał nas że to nie czarna tylko ziemista. Nie chcieliśmy mu wierzyć, to zabrał nas na pole (dwór   :Lol:  ) i pokazał nam, wielu ludzi ma do Creatona pretensje odnośnie tego koloru. Kominki wentylacyjne są zrobione bez zastrzeżeń, żadnej dachówki nie mielismy pękniętej, ani uszkodzonej. To o czym piszecie to wina przede wszystkim przedstawiciela a nie firmy. Ja polecam i jestem za

----------


## Sandacz

> We wrześniu skończono nam układać 250m2 Creatona i muszę stwierdzić, że nie mam zastrzeżeń. Dachówki podstawowej potłuczone kilka sztuk, gąsiory poobtrącane na brzegach, ale reklamacja uwzględniona bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń, dostaliśmy nowe (fakt, po miesiącu), ale żadnych poza tym problemów nie było. Dokupione 100 sztuk dachówki nie różni się kolorystycznie od wcześniejszej partii, może w dotyku są jakby gładsze, ale wizualnie ideał. Uważam, że ewentualną odpowiedzialnością należałoby jednak obciążać pośreników.


A co ma pośrednik do wiatraka ? że tak powiem, wiem jedno Creaton Premion (dawna Kera Pfanne) jest plamiasty jak kameleon  :Lol:   zwłaszcza finesse brąz zwykła angoba , kominki went. bodaj najdroższe ze wszystkich producentów (wyglądają jak ręcznie robione w garażu sputniki) obojętnie czy dach ma 45 stponi czy 25 stopni, one są nie ustawialne względem kąta dachowego , co przy ich cenie jest dla mnie całkowitą porażką. Co ciekawe , podobno niemiecka norma nic sobie z tego nie robi, tak ma być i jest git według Creatona oczywiście...

----------


## _PiotR_

to jest chyba na takiej zasadzie:
np. ja teraz jestem na etapie kładzenia płytek... i gdziekolwiek nie pojde, gdziekolwiek nie jestem, przyglądam się jak są polozone... i o dziwo... w miejscach, w ktorych przebywam od 5-6 lat dostrzegam raptem niedorobki, niedociagniecia itp.... przez tyle lat nic nie widzialem, az tu  nagle widze... poprostu zwracam uwage.. i tak samo z tymi dachowkami... 
wydaje mi sie ze w wiekszosci przypadkow... zaproszeni goscie nie zauwazyli by roznicy gdybyscie mieli dom A i dom B.. gdzie A ma dachowki OK, a B nie... nie dostrzegli by tego... no chyba, ze nakierowalibyscie ich... no i oczywiscie musialoby byc jasno, widno, cieplo, latem, od strony poludnia, o godzinie 12:00, i nalezy patrzec pod kątem 45 stopni... cos przeoczylem???
nie dziwie sie sprzedajacym, jezeli on slyszy od Was ze reklamujecie dachowke... przyjezdza do Was... mowi ze jest ok a Wy... "no ale Panie... hola hola... jak Pan przyjdziesz jutro w poludnie i bedzie super slonce, to od polnocno-wschodniej strony domu na polaci jest lipa.. i nie mozna z tym zyc", ze troche Was zbedzie.... 
najgorzej jak polozycie dachowke pod koniec sierpnia... to trzeba czekac prawie rok na LATO... 
UWAGA, nie mowie, ze wszystkie przypadki to DUPOTRUCIE... pewnie zdarzaja sie jakies hardcory, ale wiele przypadkow moze byc pod wplywem przeczytanych opisow, postow... przeczytalem ze jest zle to jutro sprawdze u siebie czy ja tez czasem nie padlem ofiarą....
z takim podejsciem to wspolczuje... wiecej stresu niz to warte...
ewentualne mankamenty dachowki to jedynie kominiarz bedzie widzial.. bo bedzie blisko.... no chyba ze urzadzacie przyjecia na dachu.. to inna kwestia....

----------


## krzyszt17

No cóż, znowu ludzie chwalą Creatona. To i ja się pochwalę:
- beton komórkowy był równy i niespękany
- cement nieprzeterminowany
- glazura i terakota w normie
- cegła na kominy super
- płyty gipsowe ok
- parkiet idealny
itd, itp.
Tylko k...a, dachówka Creatona trójkolorowa choć w jednym dniu produkowana. I widać to oczywiście w słoneczny dzień, ale z każdej strony świata, o różnych porach dnia i różnych porach roku. 
Poczytajcie wyżej ile ta firma napsuła ludziom krwi i nie piszcie o czymś co powinno być oczywiste, że producent za duże pieniądze daje dobry produkt, a jak nie to przeprasza i wymienia na wolny od wad.
Krzysztof

----------


## Michał i Magda

> No cóż, znowu ludzie chwalą Creatona. To i ja się pochwalę:
> - beton komórkowy był równy i niespękany
> - cement nieprzeterminowany
> - glazura i terakota w normie
> - cegła na kominy super
> - płyty gipsowe ok
> - parkiet idealny
> itd, itp.
> Tylko k...a, dachówka Creatona trójkolorowa choć w jednym dniu produkowana. I widać to oczywiście w słoneczny dzień, ale z każdej strony świata, o różnych porach dnia i różnych porach roku. 
> ...


Nikt nie neguje, tego, że Wasza dachówka jest niepełnowartościowa i trefna. Po prostu wg mnie, jeżeli ktoś twierdzi, że każdy Creaton jest be i mój Premion jest w ciapki w słoneczną pogodę, na południowej połaci, to ja mam to gdzieś, bo tego nie widzę.
Mam jeszcze pytanie: przeglądaliście dachówki przy odbiorze, bo ja takiej trefnej dostawy po prostu bym nie przyjęła.

----------


## enickman

> Mam jeszcze pytanie: przeglądaliście dachówki przy odbiorze, bo ja takiej trefnej dostawy po prostu bym nie przyjęła.


A ja mam również pytanie:
Wyjmowaliście każdą dachówkę z kilkunastu palet i przykładaliście do siebie?

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Napisał Michał i Magda
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie: przeglądaliście dachówki przy odbiorze, bo ja takiej trefnej dostawy po prostu bym nie przyjęła.
> 
> 
> A ja mam również pytanie:
> Wyjmowaliście każdą dachówkę z kilkunastu palet i przykładaliście do siebie?


Tak, jasne i jeszcze ułożyliśmy je na południowej połaci, żeby sprawdzić, czy przypadkiem źle nam się nie wydaje, że wszystko z nimi OK.
Wypakowaliśmy z każdej palety po dwóch różnych zgrzewkach (??? nie wiem jak to nazwać, dachówki na palecie są jeszcze pakowane po ileś sztuk i spięte takimi plastikowymi paskami) i porównywaliśmy dachówki.

Wcześniej pisano, że dachówki miały 3 różne odcienie, więc raczej trudno tego nie wychwycić, zwłaszcza, że nie były to pojedyncze sztuki. No, ale może się mylę.

----------


## _PiotR_

> Napisał enickman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Michał i Magda
> 
> ...


oo no wlasnie, bo przeciez to nie jest problem trzech czy dziesieciu innych plytek, ale jak inni pisza ze jest 1/3 takich 1/3 innych i 1/3 jeszce innych to faktycznie wystarczy po kilka wyciagnac z kazdej palety i porownac.... ja bym jeszce proponowal zbudowac taki mini daszek na te 20-30 dachowek powybieranych z dostawy i ustawiac pod roznymi katami, a roznych porach dnia i nocy i w roznych kierunkach swiata...
pozwolilem sobie takie cosik wymyslec :


tzw. symulator dachu...

----------


## Marek Dzit

to jest CREATON Harmonie

----------


## _PiotR_

> to jest CREATON Harmonie


i o co chodzi??? ten wyzej chyba nie?!

----------


## Marek Dzit

> nikt sie nie chwali ze kupil dobre, a jedynie sygnalizuje ze buble w CREATONIE to nie standard...


to jest harmonie nie mam do niej żadnych zarzutów. to wyżej też tylko kiepski mam aparat. więc nie wszystko jest złe ja tam polecam creatona

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja bym poszedł jeszcze dalej niż Magda i Michał, czy Piotr_R. Można zbudować taki minidomek na próbę powiedzmy w skali 1:10, zaprosić znajome krasnoludki żeby zobaczyły jak tam się mieszka. Wtedy można by sprawdzić nie tylko superdachówkę Creatona ale wszystkie materiały budowlane. A tak na poważnie u mnie wszystkie dachówki miały tą samą datę produkcji i w jednaj palecie były różne kolory. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem było ułożyć cały dach - na próbę.

----------


## Klodziki

Podciągam temat, proszę odezwijcie się jak dachówka po założeniu. Chciałabym Creatona Viva NEU antracyt angoba ale ciągle w necie gdzieś czytam o tym creatonie, że wady, różne odcienie i sama już nie wiem  :sad:  Jak u Was, czy było wszystko w porządku z tą dachówką???

pozdrawiam

----------


## Klodziki

ponawiam  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> ponawiam


U siebie mam Viva Neu RG 12 z fabryki Trost jestem zadowolony ale, ja mam troszkę odmienne podejście do dachówki naturalnej, gdyż uważam, ze aby była ona bez "niedoróbek" musiała by być z plastiku wyprodukowana np. poza CHRL, a tak ma niedociągnięcia.
Na dachu prezentuje się bardzo ładnie, ciemny brąz bez przebarwień czy plam, początkowo byłem wystraszony formą pokrycia jej angobą, ale po ułożeniu jest bardzo ładna(zamki nie są do końca pokryte -pomalowane)
Odpadów niewiele- miałem dobrych fachowców.
Dachówki w transporcie uległy uszkodzeniu(ok 30-szt było w różnym stopniu pękniętych)ale wszystkie zostały poodcinane i wykorzystane.
Teraz są obciążone (testowane) ok 20 cm warstwą śniegu i czekają do wiosny, dach o pow 340m2 pozostało 16 szt dachówki i 4 gąsiory(miało pozostać 20 i 6 tak były obliczane w hurtowni)
Pozdrawiam

ps: czy bym wybrał Creatona Viva NEU -TAK

----------


## Klodziki

Dziękuje bardzo za odp. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## wojgoc

ja swoja dachówkę creaton balance ceramiczną kupowałem w 2005roku i nie było to żadna nowość w tamtym czasie.

----------


## lelelek

ponawiam
może doda ktoś swoją opinie o Creaton Harmonie Neu szary łupek angoba

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> ja swoja dachówkę creaton balance ceramiczną kupowałem w 2005roku i nie było to żadna nowość w tamtym czasie.


A jesteś pewien, że to ta sama dachówka. Ja szukając danych o balance trafiłam na niemieckie strony, które podawały zupełnie inne wymiary dachówek. Chyba wcześniej niemcy produkowali nieco inny balance, a teraz węgrzy od chyba 2008 robią ten, o którym my piszemy.

----------


## siwyra

Swoją dachówkę Creaton Harmonie Neu w kolorze miedzianym angoba kupiłem w pażdzierniku i czekam aż tą długo oczekiwana odwilż przyjdzie żeby zacząć klaść,
narazie stoi na paletach i nie wiem co jest w środku ale pierwsze wrażenie jest super patrząc po gąsiorach i osłonówkach.
Cenowo też bardzo przyzwoicie bo połaciowa po 2zł za sztukę,gąsior i boczne po ok.20zł za sztukę,najgożej poszło mi z tymi kominkami bo miałem 3 i za nie zapłaciłem prawie 1000zł!!!!!!!  :Evil:  
Najważniejsze że cały koszt dachówki za 180metrów dachu wyszedł 10600zeta więc bardzo byłem zadowolony  :big grin:  
Jak dachówka znajdzie się na dachu to się pochwalę  :cool:

----------


## Klodziki

> Swoją dachówkę Creaton Harmonie Neu w kolorze miedzianym angoba kupiłem w pażdzierniku i czekam aż tą długo oczekiwana odwilż przyjdzie żeby zacząć klaść,
> narazie stoi na paletach i nie wiem co jest w środku ale pierwsze wrażenie jest super patrząc po gąsiorach i osłonówkach.
> Cenowo też bardzo przyzwoicie bo połaciowa po 2zł za sztukę,gąsior i boczne po ok.20zł za sztukę,najgożej poszło mi z tymi kominkami bo miałem 3 i za nie zapłaciłem prawie 1000zł!!!!!!!  
> Najważniejsze że cały koszt dachówki za 180metrów dachu wyszedł 10600zeta więc bardzo byłem zadowolony  
> Jak dachówka znajdzie się na dachu to się pochwalę


Czy cena którą podajesz to za samą ceramikę??? Czy również z folią dachową, taśmami kalenicowymi, do obróbki kominów, wróblówki itd, itd????

----------


## lelelek

u mnie wycena szarego łupka angoba:
- dachówka 14000
- folie, uszczelki, wkręty itp 4000
- 3 okna 4000
-rynny 1800
a jak tam u Was?

edit:220m2 prostego dachu

----------


## Klodziki

ja mam dach dwuspad, 270m kw. Dachówka creaton viva neu antracyt angoba 12 tys. Rynny Wijo 2500 zł, plus 3700 zł folia dachowa Dorken i wszystkie pozostałe rzeczy do pokrycia dachu, taśmy kalenicowe, wróblówki itd. łącznie z wyłazem.

----------


## siwyra

> Napisał siwyra
> 
> Swoją dachówkę Creaton Harmonie Neu w kolorze miedzianym angoba kupiłem w pażdzierniku i czekam aż tą długo oczekiwana odwilż przyjdzie żeby zacząć klaść,
> narazie stoi na paletach i nie wiem co jest w środku ale pierwsze wrażenie jest super patrząc po gąsiorach i osłonówkach.
> Cenowo też bardzo przyzwoicie bo połaciowa po 2zł za sztukę,gąsior i boczne po ok.20zł za sztukę,najgożej poszło mi z tymi kominkami bo miałem 3 i za nie zapłaciłem prawie 1000zł!!!!!!!  
> Najważniejsze że cały koszt dachówki za 180metrów dachu wyszedł 10600zeta więc bardzo byłem zadowolony  
> Jak dachówka znajdzie się na dachu to się pochwalę 
> 
> 
> Czy cena którą podajesz to za samą ceramikę??? Czy również z folią dachową, taśmami kalenicowymi, do obróbki kominów, wróblówki itd, itd????


za samą ceramikę,drogo?

----------


## Klodziki

kurcze no nie wiem, ale chyba drogawo, skoro piszesz, że dachówka podst. za 2 zł. Ja mam dachu 270 m kw i wycena na 12 tys. Co prawda viva neu ale cena podobna. Ale wiesz może i dobra cena, zależy od dachu-jakie połacie, ile kominów itd.

----------


## lelelek

no to cena super, metr masz podstawowej chyba coś ok 25zł (mówimy o cenach brutto 22%?)

----------


## siwyra

tak,to cena brutto,tylko że ta dachóweczka to jakieś szersze podwójne zamki i jest mniejsza od pozostałych,na 1mk wychodzi jej 14,4 więc cena za metr jest ponad 28zeta,myślę że za dachówkę ceramiczną to i tak dobra cena.

----------


## 80mariusz80

Przeczytałem cały post od A do Z. 
Gratuluję przede wszystkim niezłomności i walki o swojej Ani [[email protected]].
Za parę miesięcy ruszam z budową domu jednorodzinnego i wczytuję się w internetowe fora nt. materiałów. Między innymi dachówki.
Hurtownia wyceniła mi dwa rodzaje dachówki. 
1) Koramic [Wienerberger] L15, tzw. renesansowa, angobowana szlachetna. Połaciowa całość za ~17.000 PLN.
2) Creaton Futura, glazurowana [!]. Połaciowa całość za ~15.000 PLN.
Jako że nie słyszałem wcześniej o Creatonie, z wrodzonym mi pietyzmem zacząłem szturmować internet na jego temat [staram się prześledzić przed zakupem najdroższych elementów domu opinie w internecie]. 
Niepokoi mnie fakt, że szkliwiona [glazurowana] Futura z Creatona jest tańsza od Koramica ["tylko" angoba szlachetna]. Może jakieś odpady? Może Creaton w Polsce zaniepokojony wynikami sprzedaży [?] obniża ceny [zasługa pani Ani  :smile:  ?]? Byłem na stronie Creatona, miałem pewne techniczne zapytanie nt. ich dachówki. Wysłałem wiadomość ze strony Creatona i ku mojemu zaskoczeniu nie minęło 5 minut i zadzwonił do mnie przedstawiciel z wyjaśnieniami [odpowiedzialny za rejon śląsko-opolski]. Błyskawiczna reakcja; byłem pod wrażeniem.
To tyle nt. moich kontaktów z Creatonem.
Wpadłem też na ciekawy pomysł.
Wpisałem powolutku w wyszukiwarce google hasła "creaton reklamacje" oraz "wienerberger reklamacje" i "koramic reklamacje". Powolutku, żeby google włączył autopodpowiedź z częstotliwością szukań. Wyniki były zaskakujące. Sprawdźcie!
To jest mój języczek u wagi. Zdecyduję się chyba na Koramica. Trochę żal że tylko angoba szlachetna, a tam glazurowana.
Mam nadzieję że za rok będę mógł wznowić mój post, kiedy dachówka będzie już na dachu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## am76

Ja sie zdecydowałem na Creaton dlatego że mają antracytową marsylkę. Co ciekawe pomimo setek różnych dachówek na składach anracytową marsylkę jest trudno kupić.

Koramik też coś podobnego miał ale przerazła mnie jakość tego. To co widziałem już na pułkach wystaw miało odpryski, porysowania, .... Nieciekawie sie też wypowiadali o tej firmie sprzedawcy - cena wysoka, jakość niska.

----------


## riczus

Witam

Mogę tylko potwierdzić że Creaton Premion Finese Brąz Glazura to u mnie także dachówka plamista (różne odcienie między dachówkami) - widoczne nawet przy obecnej pogodzie jak tylko słońce trochę wyjdzie zza chmur (a i bez słońca też widać) - odcieni będzie ze 3 a może i więcej  :smile:  

Zamawiane listopad/grudzień 2009 a ja naiwny liczyłem że mnie ten problem nie dotknie - dopłaciłem 8 tys więcej niż za Robena - mam na pewno technicznie lepszą dachówkę tylko nie wizualnie  :sad: 
Dachówki jak wcześniej przeglądałem z lipca 2009 (chyba z jednego dnia nawet)
A róznice są naprawdę spore bo jest cześć dachówek blada a cześć mocno ciemna-intensywniejszy kolor mają

Będziemy reklamować.

Znajomy tez czytal forum i z powodu plam odpuscil - kupil Robena i zadowolony - kolor jednolity i kasa w kieszeni.

Drugi raz to ja juz w Creatona nie wejde - tylko ilu Polakom zdarza sie ten drugi raz?

----------


## ngel

kurcze to wychodzi na to, że miałam szczęście bo mam creatona Viva Neu miedziana i jest cudna. Majster chwalił, że taka równiutka, porządna- że takiej super dachówki jeszcze nie układał. No i wyszła mi w cenie robena (jakieś 28 pln za metr kwadratowy jeśli dobrze pamiętam). I naprawdę nie ma żadnych róznic w kolorze.
Ale nie mogę uwierzyć że firma, która próbuje stwarzać wrażenie, że są mercedesem wśród dachówke pozwala sobie na tak oczywiste błędy i zaniechania!!

----------


## krolik2002

z niemiec jedzie mi Domino.....mam nadzieję, że nie będzie lipy. Na pocieszenie jest fakt, że o tym modelu nie słyszałem niczego złego.

Tak czy inaczej ten wątek lekko mnie podłamał....zostaje mi tylko nadzieja   :Confused:  a już na bank nie traktuje Creatona jako mercedesa

----------


## haineken

Dach 400 m , dachówka VIVA NEU , cały transport prosto z Niemiec na budowę.
Sztuk uszkodzonych 2 (słownie dwie) Dachówki idealnie proste, majster strasznie wkurzony był że dla córki zamówił Robena bo sam stwierdził że nawet nie ma co porównywać ... Jedynie gąsiory odbiegały trochę od standardów .

----------


## wojgoc

ja mam creaton Balance czerwona glazurowana i jest the best. Ułozona kilka lat temu do dzis wyglada jak nowa. majstrowie od dachu byli zachwyceni jakościa dachówki i mocno wkurzeni podczas docinania ich, poniewaz z tak tardą dachówka jeszcze sie nie spotkali. dach ma 420m2 i uszkodzonych bylo sztuk 1.
szkoda, ze nie wszyscy moga się cieszyć jakością mercedesa wśród dachówek tylko małym fiatem 126p. dziwię sie firmie, ze nie dba o wizerunek i nie potrafi umiejetnie rozwiązac problem wpływających reklamacji

----------


## lary13

po zdjęciach widac :

Brak Odsysania formy gipsowej podczas prasowania
Wytarta forma Górna

----------


## yvfi1

U nas od września leży na dachu Creaton Balance czarna angoba i gdybym miała wybierać jeszcze raz to byłoby to samo. Metr wyszedł w cenie Robena (akurat była promocja), fachowcy, którzy robili poprzedni dach z Robena właśnie stwierdzili, że nie ma porównania - dachówka najprostsza, z jaką mieli do tej pory do czynienia, bez rys czy pęknięć, twarda, ogólnie cmoki zachwytu, gwarancja 50 lat wywarła dodatkowe wrażenie. Dowieziona paleta nie różni się wcale kolorem, może w dotyku jest gładsza, ale wygląd identyczny, obtłuczone gasiory wymienione po jednym telefonie i bez żadnych zastrzeżeń (jedynie czas oczekiwania niezbyt błyskawiczny bo miesiąc). Myślę, że dużo zależy od sprzedawcy. Osobiście polecam Creatona z czystym sumieniem :Smile:

----------


## jacekh

Witajcie towarzysze, 

ja w dachówkach obecnie poszukuję drogi i z rozmów z wykonawcami wyłania się taka wieść wypracowana w relacjach sprzedawcy-wykonawcy : firma Creaton AG stała się właścicielem zakładów na Węgrzech ( Lenti) który chwilami odbiega nieco jakością wypuszczanych produktów od pozostałych zakładów. I w tym zakładzie produkowane są modele : Profil, Klassik , Ambiente, Balance ( to najpopularniejsza chyba ) i Rapido. Myślałem nad Balancem ( robią je tylko na Węgrzech - informacja od sprzedawcy ). W tych modelach z Węgier zdarzają się wpadki - choć to niezwykle rzadki temat i problemów raczej nie ma. Po prostu kupując te modele trzeba uważnie sprawdzać czy są w porządku.  Wiele zależy od pośrednika który jeśli dba o swoją opinię nie wypuści do Klienta towaru który jest w jakiś sposób wadliwy.  Mój dach będzie raczej z Creatona i nie mam problemu z tym że zdarzały im się wpadki. Sytuacja mamy wątku jest absolutnie poza dyskusją nie do pozazdroszczenia i gratuluję uporu w walce o swoje.  A firma się nie popisała i jak tylko gdzieś dadzą u mnie ciała to też im nie odpuszczę na milimetr. Takie sprawy to się załatwia bezzwłocznie i tak żeby Klient był uśmiechnięty i dumny z tego że taki produkt wybrał. 
Creaton dał d...y i tyle.

----------


## Asia**

Ostatecznego wyboru dachówki dokonaliśmy u dekarza, który wziął kilka sztuk różnych dachówek  z hurtowni. Creaton premion wyglądał przy tamtych jak merc przy .. ( se wstawcie, bo nie chcę nikogo urazić). Zdecydowała jakość. 
Przywieżli mi 14 palet Creaton Premion  czarną glazurę. Obejrzałam sobie dokładnie i wyglada idealnie. Uszkodzenia-2 szt.

----------


## kyniuSCS

Witam Wszystkich Userów
Przeczytałem cały temat i tez mam ogromne watpliwości bo byłem nastawiony na CREATONA PREMION Grafit ( czarny ) angobowany (barwiony w masie niby)
Na wystawce wygląda I -sza klasa
Cenowo wyszedł - co było dla mnie zaskoczeniem - 1400 zł taniej niz inna dachówka która mi się podobała - Rupp Ceramika - Syrius 13 antracyt, ztym że na Ruppa jest 20 a na Creatona 50 lat "gwarancji" 
Nie wiem co mam o tym wszystkim mysleć bo z tego co piszecie to chyba lepiej blachą przykryć i bedzie po problemie
Jestem z podkarpackiego (Jasło) i w mojej okolicy dachy CREATONA można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki a w wydaniu PREMION to jest chyba jeden (glazura) 

PS: Było by wskazane aby każdy kto pisze posta z pozytywną lub negatywna opinią podawał dokładnie o którym modelu CREATONA pisze i gdzie go zakupił, bo widze że są dachówki Creatona i Creatona
pozdrawiam
kyniu

----------


## siwyra

ja zakupiłem dachóweczke w lublińcu i nie mam do niej praktycznie żadnych zastrzeżeń,wygląda pięknie,dach położony w tym miesiącu.

----------


## gogus84

Co myślicie na temat tej dachówki? Na większości są takie zacieki-podlega ona reklamacji?

----------


## er-es

Też mam zamówić Creatona. Już zaczyna mi się marszczyć skóra na plecach  :smile:

----------


## Asia**

> Co myślicie na temat tej dachówki? Na większości są takie zacieki-podlega ona reklamacji?


a gdzie widzisz te zacieki? daj dokładne zdjęcie, bo na tym żadnych zacieków nie widzę. Chyba, że chodzi o krople deszczu?

----------


## wojgoc

ja mam Creatona Balance i jestem bardzo zadowolony

----------


## jacekh

> Witam Wszystkich Userów
> Przeczytałem cały temat i tez mam ogromne watpliwości bo byłem nastawiony na CREATONA PREMION Grafit ( czarny ) angobowany (barwiony w masie niby)
> Na wystawce wygląda I -sza klasa
> Cenowo wyszedł - co było dla mnie zaskoczeniem - 1400 zł taniej niz inna dachówka która mi się podobała - Rupp Ceramika - Syrius 13 antracyt, ztym że na Ruppa jest 20 a na Creatona 50 lat "gwarancji" 
> Nie wiem co mam o tym wszystkim mysleć bo z tego co piszecie to chyba lepiej blachą przykryć i bedzie po problemie
> Jestem z podkarpackiego (Jasło) i w mojej okolicy dachy CREATONA można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki a w wydaniu PREMION to jest chyba jeden (glazura) 
> 
> PS: Było by wskazane aby każdy kto pisze posta z pozytywną lub negatywna opinią podawał dokładnie o którym modelu CREATONA pisze i gdzie go zakupił, bo widze że są dachówki Creatona i Creatona
> pozdrawiam
> kyniu


w folderze Creatona jest informacja który model gdzie jest produkowany, warto byłoby się przyglądnąć bublom skąd pochodzą... proponuję żeby Ci do dają negatyw podawali też skąd pochodziła ich seria dachówek, jeśli to możliwe to z datą produkcji, nikt się więcej na to nie nabierze.
ja jeszcze nie kupiłem ale jak będę kupował to dowiem się z której fabryki będzie pochodziła partia która trafi do mnie. Wykonawca mnie uczulił na węgierskie ale nie oznacza to że są jakieś gorsze. Po prostu zdarza się że przepuszczają do Klientów zamiast odrzucić partie z błędami. Niemieckie fabryki pewnie też nie są święte ale mój wykonawca nie natrafił jak dotąd na żadne problemy z materiałem z Niemiec.

----------


## azusa

My się zastanawiamy nad Creatonem Domino Nuance szara angobowana lub RuppCeramika - Turmalin. Jacekh, dzięki za info, sprawdziłam Creatona - jest produkowany w Niemczech, więc chyba nie powinno być kłopotów z jakością.

----------


## piotr1p

Witam ponownie

już wcześniej pisałem w sprawie swojej dachówki. Harmonie neu, brązowa glazurowana. Kupiłem ją w październiku i tak naprawdę od tamtej pory sprzeczam sie ze sprzedawcą. Mam trzy kolory dachówki. Creaton twierdzi że to dopuszczalne niuanse kolorystyczne (są tak widoczne, że mogę sobie ułożyć na dachu napis A.D. 2010). 22 czerwca mam sprawę w sądzie o tzw "sprzedaż towaru niezgodnego z umową" . Czy ktoś dochodził już na tej drodze swoich praw z Creatonem?

----------


## klary1

Witam, 
Kupilem Creatona okolo 370 m2 karpiowki ! - wyglada oki , ale logistyka jest straszna w przypadku jakichkolwiek brakow (co jest nieuniknione)  to jest czekanie .. splawianie ... czekanie ... splawianie - reasumujac powaznie sie zastanow 
Pozdr 
MB

----------


## EwaPP

> Dach 400 m , dachówka VIVA NEU , cały transport prosto z Niemiec na budowę.
> Sztuk uszkodzonych 2 (słownie dwie) Dachówki idealnie proste, majster strasznie wkurzony był że dla córki zamówił Robena bo sam stwierdził że nawet nie ma co porównywać ... Jedynie gąsiory odbiegały trochę od standardów .


Witam,

Mam ochotę na zakup właśnie tej ddachówki, precyzując, poleca mi się ją składzie budowalnym. Mam, w związku z licznymi (dość jednak negatywnymi) opiniami, pytanie - czy warto inwestować w VIVA NEU brąz w angobie? I pytanie drugie, nieskromne - jaka cena netto wychodzi za szt?, metr? Jesli uzyskam odpowiedź to będę bardzo wdzięczna.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## krolik2002

Domino jest tragicznie pakowana. Każda dachówka ma odciśnięte ślady. Na dachu tego nie widać ale jak wyglądam przez Veluxa to słabo mi się robi. Kominki wentylacyjne zamówić.....graniczy z cudem. Wszyscy mnie olali i robili łaskę. Za 3szt zapłacilem 1600zeta więc też warto mieć na uwadze koszt dodatków

----------


## arxxxma

Może już czytaliście, ale postanowiłem to wrzucić. Dla wszystkich którzy myślą, że mają buble zamiast dachówek. Swoją drogą to jakiś nonsens, że taki bubel jest dobrą dachówką, że ktoś taką normę zatwierdził !!! Niezłe lobby producenckie musiało maczać w tym palce...
Poczytajcie :


*Defekt czy kwestia estetyki?*

W 2002 roku zostala wprowadzona norma, będąca jednocześnie normą europejską PN-EN 1304:2002 Dachowki ceramicyne-definicje i specyfikacja, która stanowi co jest defektem kwalifikującym pokrycie dachowe do poprawy a co jest jedynie kwestią estetyki.

Pierwszą i najwaźniejszą kwestią jest określenie przes normę tak zwanej standardowej odleglości od polaci dachowej, z jakiem moźno oceniać estetykę pracy dekarza. Odleglość obserwatora od krawędzi połaci dachowej powinna wynosić co najmniej 6 metrów. Norma precyzuje takźe granice tolerancji występujących negatywnych zjawisk na powierzchni dachówki.

Pęknięcia włosowate są dopuszczalne, takźe na dachówkach angobowanych i glazurowanych, pod warunkiem, źe występują wyłącznie na powierzchni a nie wplywają na przyczepność angoby czy glazury do powierzchni dachówki. 

Na powierzchni dachówki mogą występować drobne rysy, czy teź nierówności. Spowodowane są one zbyt szybką utratą wody w procesie wypalania dachówki. Nie ma to wpływu na właściwości wodochronne i wytrzymałościowe dachówki.

Mogą występować lokalnie pęcherze, powstałe w procesie produkcji dachówki, pod warunkiem, źe pęcherze te nie posiadają średnicy większej niź 10 mm.

Moźe występować miejscowa utrata materiału, spowodowana zminą kształtu ziaren wapna czy pirytu; luka w materiale nie moźe być większa niź 7 mm w widocznym miejscu; nie rozpatruje się występowania takich ubytków w miejscach w których następuje przekrycie dachówki.

Dopuszczalne jest występowanie odłamków, czy to na naroźach dachówki, czy teź w innych jej obszarach, pod warunkiem, źe środkowa część odprysku nie przekracza 7 mm w widocznym miejscu.

Moźliwe jest miejscowe wystąpienie wykwitów, zmywalnych przes opady. Wykwity te pojawiają sie z uwagi na skutek obecności w glinie związków siarczkowych, tj. piryt, gips, sól gorzka czy sól glauberska. Sole te są usuwane w znacznym stopniu z masy gliny podczas procesu produkcji dachówki, jednak prawidłowa wentylacja pokrycia dachowego, a co za tym idzie niedopuszczenie do nadmiernego zawilgocenia spodniej części dachówek złagodzi występowanie wykwitów.

W przypadku dachówek tej samej barwy mogą wystąpić roźnice w odcieniach. Dachówki naturalne, w zaleźności od złoźa, z którego pochodzi glina, mogą przybierać odcienie źołtego (glina w zawartością wapieni i niewielką zawartością związków źelaza) lub ciemnobrązowego (glina z zawartością związków manganu).

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Witam
Dzisiaj ja zaczynam swoje rozmowy z Creatonem i hurtownia ktora mi go sprzedala, po poludniu bede wiedzial wiecej. Zakupilem dachowke futura braz glazurowany, wszystkie dachwki oprocz 2 palet przyjechaly na niezawinietych paletach. Z dachowek podstawowych ponad 40 jest uszkodzonych mechanicznie dodatkowo znalazlem jedna z ewidentna wada produkcyjna a to bez rozpakowywania paczek.Po odwinieciu folii okazalo sie,ze wiekszosc z 130 dachowek krancowych jest uszkodzona tzn. ukruszona lub wytarta, wyglada na to,ze zostalo to zdjete z jakiejs innej budowy lub gdziej z jakis zakamarkow magazynowych dodatkowo ktos to probowal zamalowac i rozlala mu sie puszka farby ktorej sople zwisaja z dachowek. Poki co wierze,ze to jakas niedopatrzenie i dzsiaj wszystko zostanie zalatwione po mojej mysli. Jesli nie zamieszcze na forum swoje zdjecia bo to duza pomylka to co do mnie trafilo.

----------


## florentyna

Witam
Czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć coś na temat krycia dachu gontem
Bardzo mi się podoba,ale jak to jest w praktyce?

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Moja sprawa zakonczona pozytywnie, przyjechal przedstawiciel porobil zdjecia, dachowki  ktore naprawde nie nadawaly sie do uzytku zostaly zareklamowane i wymienione. Po konsultacji z dekarzem okazalo sie,ze czesc dachowek jest powycierana w tylnej czesci i nawet nie ma sensu ich wymieniac bo i tak nie bedzie tego pozniej widac. Co do uszkodzen w dachowkach podstawowych to okazalo sie,ze  mozna te dachowki wykorzystac  wiec nie robilem problemu. Dachowek podstawowych naprawde zlych bylo akurat tyle,ze straty zostale pokryte przez dachowki ekstra dodane do zamowienia. Podsumowujac ze strony creatona wszytko odbylo sie bezproblemowo, choc czas nie jest oszalamiajacy. Gorzej z hurtownia,ktora to sprzedala bo na koncu okazalo sie,ze dachowek jest o 240 za duzo, dachowki naliczala hurtownia i nie chce teraz tego tak po prostu przyjac. Proponuja mi wziecie ich w komis i rozliczenie po sprzedazy. Nie bardzo mi to odpowiada, nie mam zamiaru jezdzic co chwile do hurtowni i sprawdzac czy juz zostaly sprzedane czy nie.

Tak wiec jesli ktos potrzebuje to mam na sprzedaz 240 sztuk dachowek futura braz glazurowany + 18 dachowek krawedziowych. Na dachu dachowka prezentuje sie tak:

----------


## monika i lukasz

> widzialem jak inwestor placi za towar po odbiorze na budowie   ... dla kierowcy ... byla to dachowka IBF ... to chyba tak mozna



Można. jak się rozliczasz bez fv. wtedy dajesz kase kierowcy jak przywiezie towar. ale też nie masz szans sprawdzić wszystkiego, otworzyć pooglądać. bo się kierowca przeważnie śpieszy  :smile:  a jak chcesz papier mieć to płacisz na miejscu za całość

----------


## mrenias

Witam serdecznie 
Zwracam się do Was forumowicze o pomoc!
Zamówiłem dachówkę creaton PIATTA - po zapłaceniu całości czekałem cierpliwie na dachówkę (całość bo jest nietypowa i nie chcieli mniejszej zaliczki)
W międzyczasie załatwiłem sobie kilka dachówek, żeby fachowcy kładąc więźbę mogli sobie już dach przygotować pod konkretna dachówkę.
Po tygodniu (więźba już prawie cała na dachu) dostaje telefon, że już nie będzie piatty  :sad:  - creaton sie wycofał z tej dachówki
Więc szybko zdecydowałem się na dachówkę creatona DOMINO która jest jak wiemy podobna. Niestety mam problem bo muszę dowieźć kilka dachówek moim robotnikom. 
Hurtownia dała mi kilka sztuk dachówki podstawowej, moja prośba do Was jest taka - czy może została wam jakaś boczna dachówka i jakaś połówka?
jestem z okolic Bielska Białej mogę kila dziesiąt km podjechać po dachówkę, a jak nie to czy możecie mi pożyczyć i wysłać? Oddam za transport z nawiązką. 
Bo inaczej robota na dachu bedzie mi stała od wtorku przez najbliższe 2-3 tygodnie  :sad: 


BAAAARDZO prosze pomóżcie!!!


Dzieki z góry

Tomek 

p.s. zapraszam na mój dziennik budowy

----------


## Jacek Kulik

jak nie znajdziesz tych dachówek poproś hurtownię o instrukcję montażową Creatona .
W tej małej książeczce każda dachówka jest zwymiarowana , dachówki boczne również.
Z instrukcja większość dekarzy jest w stanie przygotować połać do układania

pozdrawiam

----------


## er-es

Ja mam też Future, to dawny Trost. Dachówki super. Ale domówienie 20 szt. to porażka.

----------


## orzeszkowa

Witam,
Mamy w planie położenie dachówki Creaton Domino łupek angobowany, w związku z czym, mam pytanie do osób zorientowanych, czy to normalne, że ta dachowka nie ma idealnie równej powierzchni (jak na stronie producenta) tylko są na niej widoczne takie jakby delikatne (aczkolwiek widoczne z bliska) uwypuklenia i wgłębienia - tak jakby nierówna była forma w której dachówka jest odlewana.  W hurtowni, w której się zaopatrujemy powiedziano nam, że to nie wada, tak może być, jakies tam standardy dopuszczają takie nierówności  a niestety widoczne jest to w szczegolności na dachowce płaskiej. Teraz mam problem, obejrzałam troche dachów z Creatonem Domino na forum, niektóre zdjęcia były robione z bliska i u nikogo nie zauważyłam żadnych nierówności na powierzchni - dachówka byla idealnie gładka. Zatem czy takie nierówności są dopuszczlne i wcale nie widać ich potem na dachu czy jednak chcą nam wcisnąć bubel? Może ktos wie?   
Z góry dziękuję  za pomoc .

----------


## lolek30

Właśnie skończyli układać mi na dachu tą dachówkę o wadach o których piszesz nie słyszałem. U mnie było prawie 3700dachówek więc jakby coś było nie tak to musiało by mi się to rzucić w oczy. Dachówka nie jest oczywiście super idealnie prosta ale nie wiem czy to w ogule możliwe przy dachówkach ceramicznych które podczas procesu wypalania zmieniają nieco swoje wymiary.  Na dachu jednak tych nierówności nie widać.

----------


## jarett

> Witam,
> Zatem czy takie nierówności są dopuszczlne i wcale nie widać ich potem na dachu czy jednak chcą nam wcisnąć bubel? Może ktos wie?   
> Z góry dziękuję  za pomoc .


Creaton i wszystko jasne...
przeszukaj forum i zobaczysz jak wiele osob miało problemy z nierównymi dachówkami tej firmy. 
Tłumaczenie sprzedawców zawsze jest takie samo - pewno odchylenia są dopuszczalne. 
Ale na wszelki wypadek wklej jakieś foty tej dachówki bo może nie jest aż tak źle. 

Ja będę kładł podobną do Domino dachówkę Meyer-Holsen Piano. Widziałem je na zdjęciach i na żywo i są perfekcyjnie gładkie. 
Wydaje mi sie, że mniejsze firemki typu M-H albo Nelskamp bardziej dbają o klienta niż korporacje pokroju Creatona. 
Dla małych jedna partia krzywych dachówek to tragedia, dla Creatona to kropla w morzu i nawet nie dbają o to, żeby je wymienić.

----------


## sethan

Witam

Zaszła mała pomyłka - dostałem od Was info- co śmieszne mam nawet startówki bo pękły w transporcie ale ja zapłaciłem zaliczkę wartości 10% dachu więc dostałem dobre za darmo... jeżeli ich nie wyrzuciłem to mogę podesłać (będą popękane ale wymiar można zdjąć ułożyć z tego co pamiętam to walnięte miały właśnie te startowe listwy 4 sztuki)
Tylko że ja nie mam Creatona a Monier (połączenie Ruppceramiki i Brassa) i za chiny nie pamiętam jak się moja dachówka nazywa- będe w domu spojrzę na fakturę :smile: 
Ale na 100% nie jest z Creatona- braliśmy pod uwagę ż żoną Creatona - dekarz polecał ale płaską w końcu wzięliśmy jak napisałem - dekarz też się dobrze o niej wypowiadał.

A i w "mojej" dachówce nie ma połówek - właśnie tylko startówki są połówkowe :smile: 

pozdrawiam
A.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Może w tym wątku wreszcie uda mi się znaleźć kupca na dwa kominki wentylacyjne. W projekcie było ich pięć, kupiłam cztery, z tego zostały dwa. Długo czekałam , że może skład bud. znajdzie na nie kupca ale niestety - nie pomogli.

Więc mam na sprzedaż dwa kominki wentylacyjne Creaton Balance, w  kolorze łupka, w komplecie z elastyczną rurą. Na początku poprzedniej strony jest fotka mojego dachu z takim kominkiem.
Cena do uzgodnienia. 
 Z uwagi na wagę i delikatność tylko odbiór osobisty, ew. mogę dostarczyć po kosztach paliwa w promieniu do 50km od Kielc.

----------


## bdan

Czy ktoś ma dachówkę Creaton Futura Nuance - czarna matowa. zastanawiam się nad jej zakupem, ale wiadomo pojedyncze dachówki wyglądają inaczej niz całość na dachu. Będę wdzięczna za podzielenie się uwagami dot. tej dachówki a jeszcze bardziej za zdjęcia dachu

----------


## strazak

Witam... Moze nie pokaze jak taki dach wyglada ale moze warto sie zastanowic nad wyborem Creatona.. ja juz jestem po tym jakze banalnym ale i strasznie ciezkim wyboze koloru jak i rodzaju dachowki na moj daszek.. Z tego co pamietam to Creaton mial strasznie drogie dodatki Moja sugestia to przekalkulowanie tego rozwiazania ponadto zostalem uprzedzony co do tych dodatkow podobno jest ciezko je dostac na czas i w odpowiedniej tonacji.. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## bdan

jaka dachówke wybrałeś

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Witam

widziałem ten kolor Futury na dachu i powiem że wygląda to fajnie.
Kolor jest dostępny od Marca tego roku także nie ma szans że nasi zachodni sąsiedzi wrzucą nam na tira jakieś śmieci z końca magazynu :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## mleczajka

Witam,
stoję przed wyborem dachówki. Zastanawiam się nad kolorem Toskana angoba. Nie miałam przyjemności widzieć dachówki w realu. Czy ktoś z Was ma tę dachówkę lub posiada zdjęcia dachu w swoich zasobach? Bardzo będę wdzięczna za pokazanie jej na forum lub na priv. Z góry dzięki.

http://www.creaton.de/pl/produkty/da...ance-84-sztm2/

----------


## inwesto

Witam, kupiłem dachówkę Creatona Premion Finesse czarna glazura. Ma wytartą glazurę na punktach styku na górnej powierzchni fali. 
Creaton mówi że wszystko jest ok i ona nie stanowi wad. hmm Głupio to wygląda jak się patrzy na coś takiego np. z okna.
żadnej rekompensaty od creatona, hurtownia tylko wyszła z twarzą. Hurtownie polecę ale Creatona nie!!
Szanowni Państwo oglądajcie dachówki na wystawie bardzo uważnie i sprawdzajcie gdzie się stykają bo później będzie "kicha" 
Zdj. dachówki

----------


## mp_krk

Witam...

Proszę Was o informację czy wspornik płotka przeciwśniegowego typ A (http://folnet.pl/towar/uchwyt-plotka...go-do-dachowki) powinien bez problemu pasować do dachówki Creaton Futura? Zakładając oczywiście wyszlifowanie zamków pod płaskownik...

Wg sprzedawcy dachówki tak, natomiast dzwonili dziś do mnie wykonawcy i mówili że oni tego nie zamontują bo dachówka odstaje...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To są uniwersalne wsporniki plotka śniegowego i bez szlifowania się nie obejdzie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mp_krk

Czyli tak jak myślałem. Tylko że faktycznie akurat ten wspornik się nie nadaje bo jest zbyt krótki jak na tą dachówkę...

----------


## alphatom79

Ma ktoś na dachu dachówki Creaton Domino ? Z żoną chcemy kupić jeszcze w tym roku całe pokrycie dachu (ok. 250 m2) i zastanawiamy się czy dachówki te są godne polecenia czyli czy po jakimś czasie nic się z nimi nie dzieje, jak z dokładnością wykonania itd.
Dzięki za wszelki odpowiedzi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No po jakiś 100 latach będą do wymiany a dokładność to taka jaką ma wypalona glina. A tak poważnie to dobry wybór. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## korena

> Ma ktoś na dachu dachówki Creaton Domino ? Z żoną chcemy kupić jeszcze w tym roku całe pokrycie dachu (ok. 250 m2) i zastanawiamy się czy dachówki te są godne polecenia czyli czy po jakimś czasie nic się z nimi nie dzieje, jak z dokładnością wykonania itd.
> Dzięki za wszelki odpowiedzi


tylko w tym roku raczej dachówka niedostępna

----------


## Spirea

potwierdzam, w hurtowniach we Wro mówią, że będzie dopiero w przyszłym roku

----------


## MORHOT

Domino nie wybacza błędów przy układaniu...
Przejeżdżam codziennie koło pięknego domu i garażu z Dominem na dachu i widzę.... FALE DUNAJU  :Biggrin:

----------


## rafal82o

Również zakupiłem dachówkę *Premion Finesse kryształ czarna glazurowana* i dzisiaj po rozpakowaniu palety zobaczyłem niesamowite wzorki na dachówce, których nie da się usunąć. Załączam zdjecie. W dodatku palety przyjechały nie ofoliowane i z poluzowanymi oryginalnymi sznurkami (sporo dachówek popękanych). Coś niesamowitego, płaci się więcej żeby nie mieć problemów z jakością i DUPA.
Zamierzam wymienić ją na nową, zobaczymy jak pójdzie.

----------


## rafal82o

Podobno te ślady to *tlenek manganu* stosowany do produkcji tej dachówki i po jakimś czasie zejdzie. Zobaczymy :Confused:

----------


## rosek

tlenek manganu nadaje czarny kolor (barwnik). jęsli te przebarwienia nieda sie teraz usunoć to już raczej nie zejdą. kwestia czy sie podoba czy nie bo według mnie wygląda wręcz kosmicznie. ale wiadomo że jak ktoś chce czarną glazure to chce czarną glazure a nie czarną glazure w mazgi.

generalnie jest to dużą nieprawidłowością ale tylko estetyczną. technicznie nic sie z tym nie powinno stac.

----------


## berni_krk

> Domino jest tragicznie pakowana. Każda dachówka ma odciśnięte ślady. Na dachu tego nie widać ale jak wyglądam przez Veluxa to słabo mi się robi. Kominki wentylacyjne zamówić.....graniczy z cudem. Wszyscy mnie olali i robili łaskę. Za 3szt zapłacilem 1600zeta więc też warto mieć na uwadze koszt dodatków


1600 zł? uuuu...., ja produkuję kominki (99% zamówień to Creaton) w cenie 197 zł za szt. do domino już robiłem. zamówień mam tyle że sobie palcem do tyłka trafić nie mogę  :smile:

----------


## rosek

> 1600 zł? uuuu...., ja produkuję kominki (99% zamówień to Creaton) w cenie 197 zł za szt. do domino już robiłem. zamówień mam tyle że sobie palcem do tyłka trafić nie mogę


można jakieś zdjęcie? jest na to jakaś gwarancja? dużo kominków to ile? 100 czy 1000? :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## berni_krk

> można jakieś zdjęcie? jest na to jakaś gwarancja? dużo kominków to ile? 100 czy 1000? pozdrawiam


znajdziesz mnie na allegro, wpisz 'kominek wentylacyjny creaton (lub koramic, jacobi). są zdjęcia. za jakiś czas do produkcji wejdzie nowy wzór kominka, w kształcie grzybka. może nie mam zamówień na 1000 szt ale jeśli przychodzi do mnie klient to chce 10 szt, takich klientów mam sporo. oczywiście są i tacy co chcą 1 szt  :smile:  na początku robiłem głównie do tondach, potem koramic. teraz to przewaznie creaton bo wiem jaki problem jest z dostępnością i ceną.

już nie wspomnę o trójnikach i czwórnikach do gąsiorów. czwórnik do creatona jest na SPECJALNE zamówienie. czas oczekiwania na niego nawet sprzedawcy nie znają. ja robie takie z gąsiorów ciętych i klejonych.


Viva Neu, Domino i Futura

----------


## rafal82o

> tlenek manganu nadaje czarny kolor (barwnik). jęsli te przebarwienia nieda sie teraz usunoć to już raczej nie zejdą. kwestia czy sie podoba czy nie bo według mnie wygląda wręcz kosmicznie. ale wiadomo że jak ktoś chce czarną glazure to chce czarną glazure a nie czarną glazure w mazgi.
> 
> generalnie jest to dużą nieprawidłowością ale tylko estetyczną. technicznie nic sie z tym nie powinno stac.


Dostałem list z Creatona, że jest to normalne i z czasem zniknie (do roku czasu). Chyba to prawda co piszą ponieważ rozłorzyłem kilka dachówek i po paru dniach nalot trochę się zmniejszył. Wrzucam dachówkę na dach  :smile:

----------


## pawelpluto

Witam wszystkich.

Proszę o opinie na temat dachówki Creaton może także ktoś kupił ten model Creaton MZ3 czerwień winna finesse . Co  o niej możecie powiedzieć? Proszę o wszelakie opinie.

Pozdrawiam

Pawel

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Dachówka całkiem udana , sprawdź przed zakupem czy podoba Ci się standardowy gąsior do tej dachówki czyli PMZ .
Ma inny kształt i nie każdemu się podoba...

----------


## Basik2004

> Dachówka całkiem udana , sprawdź przed zakupem czy podoba Ci się standardowy gąsior do tej dachówki czyli PMZ .
> Ma inny kształt i nie każdemu się podoba...


Dachówka jest fajna tylko potem problem z dodatkami tak jak taśmy kalenicowe listwuy aluminiowe  do komina rynny  trzeba uważac by potem to dopasować

----------


## malkul

No i czytam i czytam i jestem przerażona. Mamy juz zamówioną dachówkę CREATON DOMINO łupek ang. i te kołnierze do pokryć falistych . W czerwcu będziemy kłaść. Tyle różnych problemów ludziska opisują i tele jest w necie fotek i przykładów sporniczonych dachów z płaskiej dachówki że aż strach się bać  :sad:   Czy ktoś mógłby zabrac głos i wskazać na co jeszcze należy uważać i czego dopilnowac aby dach był IGIEŁKA???
Bardzo proszę o rady. Zastanawiamy się jeszcze jak kłaść czy na prosto czy na zmianę. Efekt ładniejszy na prosto w linii ale boję się że neistey wszystko przy takim ułożeniu będzie widoczne (każdy błąd i każde niedociągnięcie). Słynne juz powiedzenie że : dachówka płaska nie wybacza błędów  :sad:

----------


## Jan P.

W/g  mnie najlepiej oddać kołnierze  i obrobić okno  blachą  jak pozostałe obróbki. Jak dobry dekarz to efekt  nieporównywalny . Jan.

----------


## malkul

OOO GDZIE MOŻNA OBEJRZEĆ TAK WYKOŃCZONE OKNO? MASZ MOŻE JAKIEŚ FOTKI?
A PO DRUGIE TO NIE JEST TYLKO PROBLEM W TYCH WYBRZUSZENIACH ALE RÓWNIEŻ ZDARZA SIĘ ŻE DACH WYGLĄDA JAKBY FALOWAŁ. jAK TEMU ZAPOBIEC?

----------


## Jan P.

Zdjęć nie mam , może znajdziesz w necie. Z falowaniem może być problem. Jak jest dojście  to pd spodu można próbować  dać kliny pod kontrłaty . Jan.

----------


## winiu1

W przypadku pokryć płaskich obróbki typu: kosze, pasy przymurowe, kominy , okna wpuszczam w łatę 1, 5 cm i jest git.

----------


## Jan P.

Co to znaczy " wpuszczam w łatę "? Jan.

----------


## malkul

Niestety nie znalazłam w sieci zdjęć z oknem obrobionym blachą  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:    Może ktoś mógłby wspomóc takim zdjęciem??

----------


## bodeek

W ubiegłym roku kładłem dwa dachy  z podobnej dachówki i nie było problemów z obróbką okien, trochę prac z dachówką bo trzeba ją delikatnie poszlifować przy obróbce okna. Co do samego sposobu kładzenia do według zaleceń producenta trzeba dachówkę kłaść na przemian, czyli następny rząd do góry kładziemy zaczynając od połówki a następny od całej itd. Podobno jakieś problemy przy dużych deszczach ze szczelnością bo w rynienkach ściekowych dachówki nie mieściła sie cała woda i w mniej więcej 1/4 długości połaci następowało podciekanie strumienia wody pod dachówkę.

----------


## awieuro

> Co to znaczy " wpuszczam w łatę "? Jan.


Czego znowu nie rozumiesz?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## winiu1

> Co to znaczy " wpuszczam w łatę "? Jan.


 Tam gdzie idzie obróbka wycinam 1.5 cm łaty od góry. Gdy jest długa obróbka szaluje osobno 1,5 cm. niżej łaty. Janie nie żartuj, że nie słyszałeś o wpuszczanych koszach.

----------


## Jan P.

O koszach tak , choć jestem przeciwnikiem ( za słaba wentylacja ) A np przy kominie na dolnej dachówce  powstaje uskok  . Awieuro , bądż  cicho i się ucz. Jan.

----------


## winiu1

Niestety trzeba szlifować.(Wpuszczona obróbka przyjmie więcej wody.)

----------


## Jan P.

Można jak Ty radzisz  i do tego dać po po module blachy na każdą dachówkę. Wtedy mamy podwójne zabezpieczenie i 100 % pewności bez uszczelek. Jan.

----------


## winiu1

Mnie też te gąbki śmieszą.

----------


## Jan P.

Widać , że czujesz temat . Długo  na dachu ?. Jan

----------


## winiu1

Rozpocząłem szesnasty sezon.

----------


## Jan P.

To już pewnie  denko do garnka potrafisz  wyciąć .  :bye:  Jan.

----------


## awieuro

> O koszach tak , choć jestem przeciwnikiem ( za słaba wentylacja ) A np przy kominie na dolnej dachówce  powstaje uskok  . Awieuro , bądż  cicho i się ucz. Jan.


Od kogo mam się uczyć? Od Mistrza Papy.... :smile:  wszedzie widzę tylko papa, papa, papa.... Trochę się pozmieniało od czasu jak byłeś w pełni sił...
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Gdyby głupota potrafiła latać to byłbyś skowronkiem . Jan.

----------


## t_ku

Witam.
Może jakieś nowe opinie osób, które ułożyły Balance'a na swoim dachu?
Jak się układało, jak użytkowanie, jakieś problemy?

----------


## justkaaa

Ja mam balance i nie mam żadnych problemów. Dachówka jak dachówka. Dla mnie ok a nawet sporo osób mowi, że bardzo ładna więc może "coś" w niej jest...  :smile:  Jaki kolor dachówki będziesz kładł?

----------


## firewall

> My się zastanawiamy nad Creatonem Domino Nuance szara angobowana lub RuppCeramika - Turmalin. Jacekh, dzięki za info, sprawdziłam Creatona - jest produkowany w Niemczech, więc chyba nie powinno być kłopotów z jakością.


A nie zastanawialiście się dlaczego niemieckie dachówki pojawiają się w Polsce w korzystnej cenie? Przecież nie każda partia produkcyjna musi być udana. A niszczenie partii spowodowałoby wielkie straty finansowe. A przecież takiego towaru nie można sprzedać u siebie czy też  w Austrii, czy Szwajcarii.

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Domino jest tragicznie pakowana. *Każda dachówka ma odciśnięte ślady*. Na dachu tego nie widać ale jak wyglądam przez Veluxa to słabo mi się robi. Kominki wentylacyjne zamówić.....graniczy z cudem. Wszyscy mnie olali i robili łaskę. Za 3szt zapłacilem 1600zeta więc też warto mieć na uwadze koszt dodatków


Potwierdzam, nasze Creaton Domino na każdej dachówce ma odciśnięty (pomarańczowy) ślad poprzedniej dachówki... Po wyczyszczeniu wygląda tak:



Ale przecież nie będę czyściła każdej dachówki  :sick: 
Dodatkowo, część palet była ofoliowana, a część już nie, przez co, niektóre są obite...



Gdybym miała kupować drugi raz, to prawdopodobnie wybrałabym dachówkę w całości barwioną w masie.

----------


## rosek

Ludzie a zapłacicie za dachówkę dwa razy więcej jesli każda będzie idealna i osobno spakowana?

----------


## Basia_KRK

*rosek* po co się wypowiadasz nie na temat? jak nie masz potrzeby to nie zaglądaj do tego wątku. 
Ja uważam, że zapłaciłam dwa razy więcej niż za "zwykłą" dachówkę, a prawie każdą sztukę mam "porysowaną/odgniecioną"... Więc chyba mam prawo wypowiedzieć się w tym wątku.
Dwa razy taniej wyszedł by mnie dach ze zwykłej, falowanej i może wtedy przymknęłabym oko na jakieś odgniecenia...  :stir the pot:

----------


## rosek

Basia, zapłaciłaś dwa razy więcej za inny wygląd dachówki a nie za dwa razy lepszą jakość pakowania.

----------


## firewall

Rosek, jak idziesz do sklepu i chcą ci sprzedać obtłuczone talerze to bierzesz? I jesteś zadowolny?( bo mogły być bardziej uszkodzone?)
Basiu masz rację to granda. I trzeba walczyć o swoje. U nas utarło się że budujący to krezus, złodziej i naiwniak więc można go oszukiwać do woli. Chciało mu się domu - niech płaci. I masz potem fachowców, po zawodówce, z wycenami. A jak potem popatrzysz na czas pracy to wychodzi 1000zł/dniówkę.

----------


## Deryl

A to mnie na dzien dobry pocieszyliscie  :sad: 
Moj wspanialy Architekt zaprojektowal dom pod dachowke, gdzie garaz i dach ogrodu zimowego maja nachylenia 15stopni. Juz mialem sie pogodzic z gontem bitumicznym, kiedy odkrylem Creatona - Premion, ktory w zaleznosci od spodniej warstwy mozna klasc na 10/12/14 stopni; weic na Creatona jestem niejako skazany. Tylko co moge zrobic, wiedzac, ze czesto zdarzaja sie buble zeby sie przed nimi ustrzec...???
Na szczescie chce klasc "kolor naturalny", wiec moze odbarwien u mnie nie bedzie?

----------


## pionan

u mnie dzisiaj jedna prawie cała połać położona - Creaton Harmonie Neu łupek angobowany. Jednolita barwa dachówek, odciśnieć raczej nie ma. bardziej mnie martwi dość spora ilość dachówek popękanych (kilkadziesiąt sztuk na prawie 2000), ale to raczej wynika z transportu. Będę musiał się bujnać z połamanymi do składu, zeby wymienili. Poza tym dachówka prosta, majster chwali sobie, zobaczymy jak będzie w eksploatacji.

----------


## WiolaGG

Witam wszystkich ,
Chciałabym podzielić się naszymi bardzo złymi doświadczeniami z firmą Creaton. Zakupiliśmy  z Mężem  dachówki tego producenta typu Aureus Antracyt. Wybraliśmy ich dachówkę kierując się wieloma względami, ale głównym była rzekoma marka firmy i świetna jakość produktów. Zakupu dokonaliśmy w połowie maja 2011 w Melle Polska Kraków, a 2 czerwca ruszyliśmy z pracami wymiany dachówki na zamieszkanym przez nas domu. W trakcie prac okazało się, że dachówki zawierają odpryski marglowe  niemal na każdej dachówce (mniejsze bądź większe białe dziury dość widoczne na ciemnej dachówce), czego oczywiście nie było widać przy odbiorze towaru,który obejrzeliśmy z grubsza przy dostawie.
 Zdjęcia załączę w wolnej chwili.

Natychmiast złożyliśmy reklamację. Przyjechał do nas Pan przedstawiciel na oglądanie wadliwej dachówki, który próbował nas przekonać, że odpryski nie będą wcale widoczne na dachu (to prawie jak zgodnie z hasłem „Nasza dachówka wygląda dobrze JUŻ  z 10 m” i żebyśmy ją jednak założyli, ponieważ Creaton do 5 lat daje gwarancję na to, że  w przypadku, gdy dziury się powiększą, to wymiana pokrycia będzie na ich koszt. Poza tym, powoływał się na  polską Normę PN-EN 1304 mówiącą, że dopuszczalne są tego typu odpryski, jeśli ich wielkość na wierzchniej stronie dachówki nie przekracza 7 mm (!!!!!). Nie daliśmy sobie wcisnąć kitów i nalegaliśmy na wymianę towaru. Creaton łaskawie się zgodził, a kolejna dostawa miała dotrzeć jak najszybciej. Dotarła dopiero 5 lipca 2011, po licznych telefonach z prośbami o szybkie załatwienie sprawy ( bo byliśmy z otwartym dachem na domu), do firmy EBM Polska, która zajmowała się reklamacją. Przy odbiorze rozpakowaliśmy kilka palet i okazało się, że i ta partia to jeden wielki dziurawy bubel. Odesłaliśmy dostawę i natychmiast zażądaliśmy  rozwiązania umowy kupna  i  zwrotu kosztów. Firmie EBM Polska ponad tydzień zajęło ustosunkowanie się do naszego pisma i wyrazenie zgody na zwrot kosztów. Na chwilę obecną mamy początek sierpnia  i nadal  jesteśmy bez dachu nad głową (nie muszę pisać co to oznacza przy każdym deszczu i większej burzy,a jest ich jak do tej pory niemało).
To co przeżyliśmy z zakupem dachówek firmy Creaton, to jeden wielki koszmar. Liczyliśmy na markowy produkt i profesjonalną obsługę, a dwukrotnie próbowano nam wcisnąć bubel i  wmówić, że dziury to nie problem. Stracilismy mnóstwo nerwów i przede wszystkim czasu na dochodzenie swoich praw, a co najgorsze zamiast zamknąć remont z końcem czerwca, otwarty dach na domu będziemy mieć nawet do końca sierpnia.
Jeżeli chcecie sobie zafundować kilka miesięcy stresów, szarpania o reklamację i wadliwy towar-Creaton jest specjalistą.
Pozdrawiam i życzę  żeby Wasze wybory były lepsze.

----------


## rosek

Z tymi odpryskami do 7mm to rzeczywiście tak pisze w normie. Oczywiście niezmienia to faktu, że nikt niechciałby takich mieć. Widziałem mniejsze lub wieksze odpryski marglu na dachówkach chyba wszystkich producentów, produkowanych zarówno w Polsce jak i w Niemczech. Z Creatona często zdarza się też na Harmonia Neu. A to, że przy dostawie nie widziałas tego to normalka bo margiel "puchnie" dopiero jak dostanie wilgoci.

----------


## wojgoc

WiolaGG,
i jaka dachówkę zamówiłaś w zamian?

----------


## WiolaGG

Rosek, wiem, wiem,że norma dopuszcza takie odpryski.Chodzi mi o to ,że to absurdalna norma (kto chce mieć dach z dziurami?!), na którą bezczelnie producent się powołuje i oczekuje ,że klient da sobie wcisnąć bubel.Może i jakiś klient go weźmie, ale ja płacąc 100% wartości produktu oczekuję materiału bez wad.
Wojgoc, zamówiłam dachówkę Achat 10V Moniera.Dotarła już, też z przygodami niestety , ale przynajmniej bez wad fabrycznych.

----------


## malkul

> A nie zastanawialiście się dlaczego niemieckie dachówki pojawiają się w Polsce w korzystnej cenie? Przecież nie każda partia produkcyjna musi być udana. A niszczenie partii spowodowałoby wielkie straty finansowe. A przecież takiego towaru nie można sprzedać u siebie czy też  w Austrii, czy Szwajcarii.


Niestety ja też mam wrażenie, że do nas do Polski trafiają jakieś odpady, z tych "lepszych" krajów.  W lipcu robilismy dach z CREATON DOMINO łupek angobowany (płaska, antracytowa)   i faktycznie uszczerbki na dachówce bardzo często sie zdarzały.   Jednak u nas jeszcze był lepszy bajer, spora część dachówek była poprostu krzywa. Falowała sobie i już. Wyglądały jak KARPATKA.  :sad:    Sprzedawca tłumaczył mi , że oni mają jakąś normę możliwych odchyłów i te oczywiście w normie się mieszczą.  :mad:       Mnie się tez wydaje że do nas trafia jakiś szmelc. a to co pikne leży na dachach landów.   Zresztą, sprzedawcy zgodnie twierdzą, że wysyłka na nasz kraj jest limitowana i stąd się biorą te długie terminy oczekiwania na nią. Pytam się zatem dlaczego jest "limitowana" . Jak długo trzeba czekać, aż się uzbiera bubel , który można wysłac do Polaczków.  :mad: 

 :mad: 
 :mad: 
 :mad:

----------


## Basia_KRK

*malkul* masz zdjęcia ze swojego dachu? u nas też Creaton Domino Łupek angoba i też pofalowane dachówki....  :sick:

----------


## malkul

Basieńko już kiedys wstawiałam u ciebie w komentach bo wiem że tez masz CD łupek ang.  :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

No tak, rzeczywiście. Kompletnie nie widać żadnych pofalowań!  :smile:  Na zdjęciu wygląda naprawdę fajnie  :smile: 
Wg mnie u nas to pofalowana porażka...

----------


## malkul

Basiu kochana, nie wygląda to dobrze :sad:    Ale szczerze mówiąc to myśle, że to nie jest wina dachówki tylko cieśli i dekarzy.   Najlepiej jak wrzucisz fotki w tym wątku  tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zuszenie/page2    i tam jest *MISTRZJAN* , który ci wygarnie problem. a fachura z niego jest bez dwóch zdań.

Lub załóż osobny wątek tak jak np ten http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-ocenę-dachu    i niech oceniają znawcy teamtu co i jak.  Na moje oko zawalili fachowcy.   Jesli chcesz dam ci namiary na faceta który nam robił dach a wczesniej zrobił kupe dachów na Creatonie w niemczech, zawsze może Ci porawić.   Ale jak cos to pisz na priv Basieńko .

----------


## malkul

No i po dachu. kiedyś pytałam tu o komin obrobiony blachą a dzis wstawię fotkę naszego komina, byc może kogoś zainspiruje. Wykonawstwo mojego  mężulka.
[IMG][/IMG]

I prosze MistrzaJana i innych fachmenów o ocene czy z dachem wszystko ok czy są jakieś błędy wykonawcze
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jan P.

Coś mi się wydaje. że okna nie są na łatach . tylko niżej. Jak rozwiązany okap bez pasa podrynnowego ? Jan.

----------


## malkul

Okna są osadzone na krokiwach  15cm od łaty, czy to błąd? Na tej połaci gdzie jest jedno okno jest zrobiony wymian.  okapniki są z blachy tytan-cynk   nie kumam o co dokładnie chodzi ( :big grin:  jestem kobietką, chociaz nie blondynka  :cool: ) być może ta fotka coś wyjasni   
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Basia_KRK

*malkul* zmył Wam się już ten pył pomarańczowy z dachu? bo u nas wciąż zalega... pomimo, że tak wiele deszczu było  :sad:

----------


## malkul

Zmył sie po kilku ulewnych deszczach

----------


## Jan P.

Okna prawie równo z połacią. Śnieg będzie zsuwał się na szyby. Czy pas nadrynnowy łapie skropliny z krycia wstępnego , czy tylko wodę z połaci ?. Jan.

----------


## malkul

pas nadrynnowy jest pod membraną to chyba łapie skropliny???????????

----------


## McKenzi

Witam wszystkich,

Jak w temacie poszukuje dachów pokrytych w/w dachówkami.
Stoję przed wyborem i chciałbym zobaczyć jak wyglądają
gotowe dachy.

Lokalizacja: południowe okolice Wrocławia .

Z góry dziękuje za jakiekolwiek namiary.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## goshia7

Witam! Ja też długo zastanawiałam się jaką dachówkę kupić. Czytając niezbyt pozytywne komentarze o Creatonie powiem szczerze, że trochę się bałam. Ostatecznie zdecydowałam się na Creatona PREMION miedziana angobowana. Teraz muszę powiedzieć, że jestem z niej baaaardzo zadowolona. Nigdy nie zamieniłabym jej na żadną inną dachówkę. Jest piękna  :smile:

----------


## Basia_KRK

Ja na naszą przestałam już zwracać uwagę. Aczkolwiek nadal uważam, że częściowo jest pofalowana i w dużej mierze wina tu tego, że jest BARDZO! niechlujnie ułożona...

----------


## zip20

do usunięcia

----------


## Carpenter78

Też mam Balance i jak na razie nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć na dachówkę jak i na sprzedawcę.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Rosek, jak idziesz do sklepu i chcą ci sprzedać obtłuczone talerze to bierzesz? I jesteś zadowolny?( bo mogły być bardziej uszkodzone?)
> Basiu masz rację to granda. I trzeba walczyć o swoje. U nas utarło się że budujący to krezus, złodziej i naiwniak więc można go oszukiwać do woli. Chciało mu się domu - niech płaci. I masz potem fachowców, po zawodówce, z wycenami. A jak potem popatrzysz na czas pracy to wychodzi 1000zł/dniówkę.


Bez sensu,utarło się w twojej głowie. Co Cie obchodzi ile wychodzi dniówka twojego wykonawcy. Patrz na jego wydatki na dziewczynki i melanże za twoje pożyczone pieniążki.  :big tongue:

----------


## Fish47

Witam wszystkich serdecznie
Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich decydujących się na dachówkę firmy CREATON. Z żoną zdecydowaliśmy się na balanc czarna angobowana z myślą taką, że dopłacisz więcej raz, położysz i zapomnisz. Nic bardziej mylnego. Oto dachówka którą przywieźli na plac budowy

dzisiaj był przeedstawiciel i zgadnijcie co stwierdził .... wszystko w normie!! :jaw drop: 
będziemy pisać reklamacje zobaczymy co odpiszą 
Pozdrawiam jutro dodam wiecej zdiec

----------


## Fish47

po rozpakowaniu dodatków takie dziwne cos sie pokazało

----------


## desmear

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie
> Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich decydujących się na dachówkę firmy CREATON. Z żoną zdecydowaliśmy się na balanc czarna angobowana z myślą taką, że dopłacisz więcej raz, położysz i zapomnisz. Nic bardziej mylnego. Oto dachówka którą przywieźli na plac budowy
> 
> dzisiaj był przeedstawiciel i zgadnijcie co stwierdził .... wszystko w normie!!
> będziemy pisać reklamacje zobaczymy co odpiszą 
> Pozdrawiam jutro dodam wiecej zdiec


popraw mnie jeśli się mylę, ale te krawędzie są przecież przykrywane przez sąsiednią dachówkę, czyż nie ?
zdjęcie pekniętej dachówki nie robi na mnie wrażenia, na palecie zawsze trafi się jakaś uszkodzona sztuka.

----------


## Fish47

to sa krawedzie widoczne na dachu a te pekniete to wentylacyjne i bylo ich tylko 8 i sie trafiło. 
Połaciowych  nawet nie fotografowałem a było ich sporo popekanych

----------


## Fish47

Jutro pojade na budowę i porobie jeszcze kilka ciekawych fotek

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> to sa krawedzie widoczne na dachu a te pekniete to wentylacyjne i bylo ich tylko 8 i sie trafiło. 
> Połaciowych  nawet nie fotografowałem a było ich sporo popekanych


Rozumiem ,że nie zapłaciłes za to badziewie.W przeciwnym przypadku dzwon do sprzedawcy i rządaj wymiany.Mogę sie założyc że to jakaś syfiata partia którą sprzedawca próbóje wcisnąc kolejnym naiwnym.Każdy to wraca a oni szukają następnego.Z nimi trzeba krótko.
Przypomniał mi się przypadek jak około10 lat temu robiłem dach u pewnego górala w Korbielowie.Dostarczono mu blachodachówkę na budowę.W momencie krycia szło zauważyć pod słońce że blacha jest dość mocno pofałdowana.Góral wezwał na budowę sprzedawcę ,który próbował mu wmówić ,że "ten typ tak ma".Odpowiedź górala była następująca: -Bier mi to z placu bo jak weznę sikiere to kur..... nie ręcze za siebie! Do dyskusji włączył się jeszcze syn górala ,który owego czasu w Niemczech pracował: cytat: W Niemcach to na szrocie lepsze blachy leżą!
Pracownik sprzedawcy od razu obiecał wymiane i sprawa się zakończyła pozytywnie.
Wniosek=Jak ktoś Ci gó..... chce wcisnąc to Ty z nim też musisz krótko polecieć.
P.S Nigdy nie płać więcej niż 50% za materiał którego jeszcze nie masz na placu budowy!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Fish47

niestety zapłaciłem hurtownia a raczej creaton żąda 100% przedpłaty a co gorsze dekarze zauważyli to jak położyli połowę dachu.

----------


## Carpenter78

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie
> Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich decydujących się na dachówkę firmy CREATON...


Myślę że należy przestrzec przed sprzedawcą który Ci to sprzedał...dlaczego? Opowiem swoją historię o Creatonie.

Decydowałem się na dachówkę bardzo szybko, padło na Creatona bo kolor i model ciekawy a przedstawiciel w regionie znany i długo na rynku.
Na pytanie co jeśli dachówka będzie uszkodzona wyjaśnił proces zamówienia i że największe ryzyko zniszczeń jest podczas transportu i że się to raczej rzadko zdarza. I gdyby tak sytuacja się zdarzyła to nie przyjmuje dostawy. Złożyłem zamówienie i zapłaciłem zaliczkę ok. 8% resztę po dostawie na plac budowy.
Mając moje szczęście, oczywiście transport uległ uszkodzeniu (ktoś wymusił pierwszeństwo i kierowca musiał gwałtownie hamować). Sprzedawca zadzwonił do mnie że towar dojechał uszkodzony i nie może go przyjąć. Poprosiłem o wstrzymanie decyzji do mojego przyjazdu. Na miejscu oblukałem towar. Bardzo było mi nie po drodze czekać kolejne 2-3 tygodnie na dachówki a najbardziej ucierpiały dach. boczne i gąsiory. Dogadałem się ze sprzedawcą i przewoźnikiem że wymienimy prawie wszystkie boczne i gąsiory a w zamian za uszkodzone dachówki dostanę rabat. Mogłem więc kontynuować prace na dachu zadowolony z rabatu a uszkodzone dachówki wykorzystałem na docinanie.
Z 270 m2 dachówek dosłownie kilka znalazło sie z wadą fabryczną, reszta uszkodzeń to tylko wina transportu. Nawet nie umiejętny transport na dach kruszy angobe na krawędzi dachówki w miejscu spięcia paskiem.
W moim przypadku sprzedawca w równej mierze zadbał o towar jak i klienta.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Carpenter78

> niestety zapłaciłem hurtownia a raczej creaton żąda 100% przedpłaty a co gorsze dekarze zauważyli to jak położyli połowę dachu.


-towar sprawdzam przy odbiorze i to dokładnie
-okien w zimowej promocji nie odważyłem się kupić bo trzeba 100% zapłacić i w razie jakiś komplikacji nie mam żadnych argumentów

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Miałem dostawe balance kilka razy z różnych źródeł, w każdej dostawie były uszkodzone dachówki jak i przy innych produktach innych marek. Raz miałem dostawę właśnie balance z uszkodzeniami około 30% dachówki podstawowej. Dachówki były uszkodzone wewnatrz palety jak i na zewnatrz, to była masakra z przebieraniem tego . No i ja stłukłem chyba paczkę dachówek,sorry  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

czy ktoś ma creaton magnum?

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Czy creaton Polska jeszcze istnieje chcialem dokupic dachówke futura finess do pionu kanalizacyjnego ale nigdzie nie moge znalesc do nich kontaktu.

----------


## rosek

> Czy creaton Polska jeszcze istnieje chcialem dokupic dachuwke futura finess do pionu kanalizacyjnego ale nigdzie nie moge znalesc do nich kontaktu.


szukaj w hurtowniach albo na necie czy allegro. creaton przeciez nie sprzeda Ci nic bezpośrednio

----------


## aksamitka

podnoszę temat,  interesuje mnie balance kolor lupka, ma ktos położony na dachu?

----------


## radekc

mój brat u siebie kładł taką dachówkę, nic specjalnego, kolor całkiem fajnie wygląda na żywo ale dużo zależy od tego jaki chcesz mieć kolor domu bo jest dosyć ciemna ta dachówka

----------


## aksuda

my zamówiliśmy premion czarną matową angobowaną  :smile:

----------


## ADDAMO

witam,

jaki kolor elewacji dobieracie do creaton domino w kol. łupka angobowana?

Proszę o pomoc

Adam

----------


## goshia7

ADDAMO myślę, że to wszystko zależy od gustu i upodobań inwestora  :smile:  Wszystko zależy od tego co się komu podoba. Widziałam różnie dobrane kolory - intensywny żółty, biały, szary, pistacjowy, piaskowy, pomarańczowy, zielony a nawet czerwony. Ja osobiście wybrałabym piaskowy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gaga33

Witam,poprosze o namiary na dobrego solidnego dekarza,bede kladla dachowke plaska creaton domino i mam 2 lukarny ktore beda wykonczone blacha plaska i zalezy mi aby to bylo dobrze zrobione.Dekarza potrzebuje z mazowieckiego,ja jestem z Radomia.

----------


## gaga33

I jakby mogl mi ktos polecic firme z dachami gdzie moge kupic creatona i bedzie bez wad i problemow w razie reklamacji bede wdzieczna.Najlepiej z Radomia badz okolic,mazowieckie.

----------


## Milano2

Mam pytanko... czy dachówki Creaton posiadają otwór na wkręty? - chodzi o model Domino.

----------


## Pablo37

Witam jestem na etapie zakupu dachowki creaton domino kolor lupki,poszukuje hurtowni najlepiej z lublina i okolice (moze tez byc Warszawa),która udzieli mi dobrego rabatu  , moze ktos zna i poleci dobrego dystrybutora.creatona.

----------


## gaga33

Ja tez jestem zainteresowana dobrymi rabatami i moga byc okolice warszawy,radomia.

----------


## piotrwzk

U mnie domino wygląda tak jak na zdjęciach i chyba coś nie tak bo jest trochę nie równo. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak konkretnie to co jest nie równo? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mastahh5

Witam,
oczywiście stoję przed wyborem dachówki i głodny wiedzy przeglądam fora z opiniami.
Zauważyłem jednak, że w ostatnim czasie pojawia się mniej postów niezadowolonych klientów Creatona.
Czy ktoś w ostatnim czasie nabywal dachówki Creatona i ma jakieś spostrzeżenia?

My w zasadzie najbardziej obawiamy się, że dachówka będzie mieć różne odcienie. Rozważamy wybór jednego z poniższych modeli:
Premion Nuance łupek angobowany
Premion Nuance czarna matowa
Premion Noblesse łupek angobowany (glazurowany)
Premion Noblesse czarna, kryształowa

czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z którąś z powyższych dachówek i która z powyższych dachówek jest najmniej narażona na 'różne odcienie mające jedną datę produkcyjną'? 

dzięki

----------


## ramsky2000

> U mnie domino wygląda tak jak na zdjęciach i chyba coś nie tak bo jest trochę nie równo. Co o tym sądzicie?


aż serce ściska, jak widzę drogą dachówkę na folii.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tu nie chodzi o to czy droga czy tania ale o to, że żadna folia nie dorównuje żywotnością żadnej dachówce. Ja powinienem się cieszyć bo remonty tych dachów to dopiero będzie fortuna ale ile ja pożyję? Można pisać i pisać. Każdy ma wolny wybór bo to jego dom i jego pieniądze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ramsky2000

chodzi... chodzi, jak mnie stać na mercedesa SLK to go nie przerobię na gaz....tak samo jest z dachówką tego typu dachówka nie jest wybierana przez ludzi dla których problem byłoby odeskować i opapować dach. Ty pewnie zawiódł czynnik ludzki - doradczy.

----------


## modena

> chodzi... chodzi, jak mnie stać na mercedesa SLK to go nie przerobię na gaz....tak samo jest z dachówką tego typu dachówka nie jest wybierana przez ludzi dla których problem byłoby odeskować i opapować dach. Ty pewnie zawiódł czynnik ludzki - doradczy.


Dokładnie :yes: 
Ja gdzie idę w sprawie dachówki to mi chcą wybić z głowy deskowanie i papę , a jak mówię że deski już kupione to jeszcze mi obrzydzają papę i chcą wcisnąć folię.
Natomiast dekarz z wieloletnim doświadczeniem pochwala nasz wybór.

----------


## ramsky2000

> Dokładnie
> Ja gdzie idę w sprawie dachówki to mi chcą wybić z głowy deskowanie i papę , a jak mówię że deski już kupione to jeszcze mi obrzydzają papę i chcą wcisnąć folię.
> Natomiast dekarz z wieloletnim doświadczeniem pochwala nasz wybór.


I proszę go słuchać.... wg. mnie nie ma żadnego argumentu przemawiającym za wyborem folii oprócz ekonomicznego - jest to rozwiązanie tanie, tylko że w budownictwie z reguły, jest tak że to co tanie na koniec i tak wychodzi drożej ... 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## modena

> I proszę go słuchać.... wg. mnie nie ma żadnego argumentu przemawiającym za wyborem folii oprócz ekonomicznego - jest to rozwiązanie tanie, tylko że w budownictwie z reguły, jest tak że to co tanie na koniec i tak wychodzi drożej ... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Też tak uważam i  nie daję się namówić na  proponowane przez nich rozwiązania ( nie ufam tej folii , wolę papę)
Staram się nawet nie wchodzić w dyskusje tylko mówię że tak ma być i koniec.

Ale nie jest łatwo odpierać takie nachalne namowy .

----------


## pawko_

a jeżeli jest to strych bez ocieplenia to folia nie zda egzaminu ?

----------


## modena

> a jeżeli jest to strych bez ocieplenia to folia nie zda egzaminu ?


Mój dekarz mówi że folie można dać ale na poddaszu użytkowym, a ja mam nie użytkowe( wentylowane) i papa będzie ok w moim przypadku.

----------


## ramsky2000

> Mój dekarz mówi że folie można dać ale na poddaszu użytkowym, a ja mam nie użytkowe( wentylowane) i papa będzie ok w moim przypadku.





to jest moje doświadczenie z folią pod dachówką (notabene dachówką ceramiczną która jest "najłagodniejsza" dla folii.


pozdrawiam.

----------


## PiotrusRadom

U mnie padł wybór na CREATON PREMION FINESSE czarna glazura 500m2.

I już trochę się "cykam" co wyjdzie :big grin:  start połowa kwietnia :smile:

----------


## modena

> Załącznik 172001
> 
> 
> 
> to jest moje doświadczenie z folią pod dachówką (notabene dachówką ceramiczną która jest "najłagodniejsza" dla folii.
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam.


Ale masakra. Tak też przypuszczałam że coś takiego może się stać z tą folią . Dobre zdjęcie ku przestrodze.
Mój dekarz opowiadał że często jeździł do prac przy dachach w Szwecji  i że tam kładą tylko papę ( nie folię)

----------


## 280m

ramsky 2000 po jakim czasie znaczy ile na dachu była ta folia i jakiej firmy jeśli wolno spytać?

----------


## ramsky2000

> ramsky 2000 po jakim czasie znaczy ile na dachu była ta folia i jakiej firmy jeśli wolno spytać?


niestety nie podam producenta, natomiast nie był to żaden "chińczyk", jedno jest pewne, że pod dachówką (nie mówiąc o blachodachówce) występują bardzo ekstremalne warunki. Często dochodzi pod nią do bardzo wysokiej temperatury szczególnie w dzień - latem i nagły jej spadek (noc) przy takich dużych wahaniach materiał narażony jest ekstremalną pracę, której po prostu nie wytrzymuje. Dodajmy do tego mróz, wilgoć i UV i koktajl gotowy.
Folia to nic innego jak tworzywo sztuczne (często Polipropylen) czyli samo w sobie ma jakiś okres odporności i granice wytrzymałości.
A jak historia pokazuje najlepszym materiałem stosowanym od setek lat jest - drewno,glina, bitum.... 

pozdrawiam,

----------


## pawko_

Ale jak mogą na nią działać promienie UV skoro jest przykryta dachówką ?

----------


## 280m

No zgadza się widziałem kilka przypadków gdzie nie dano podbitki na czas, niby od spodu nic się specjalnie nie dzieje ale jednak po kliku sezonach zostały strzępy z foli. Ale to zdjęcie które wkleiłeś daje do myślenia.

----------


## ramsky2000

> Ale jak mogą na nią działać promienie UV skoro jest przykryta dachówką ?


to że jest przykryta dachówką wcale nie gwarantuje ze w 100 % uchronimy ją przez UV, zawsze dachówka ma swoje "szpary" lub przebicia z okapu.
Kratki wentylacyjnej na przykład.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Promienie odbite przechodzące przez zamki pomiędzy dachówkami robią takie szkody. Miejscowe zniszczenie folii z czasem doprowadza praktycznie do jej całkowitej degradacji. Po 6~7 latach 1 m od okapu praktycznie nie ma folii. Do tego dochodzi pozostawienie nie zakrytych okapów, szczytów i poddaszy. Kolejni pogromcy folii to kuna domowa, gryzonie, nietoperze, ptaki a nawet owady. W załączeniu zdjęcia z działalności kuny i ptaków. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I kolejne.

----------


## modena

Może to nie pytanie na ten wątek ale pokrewne.
Czy deski do deskowania dachu muszą być suche? ( w sensie że kupione dawno i sezonowane)
Mój teść ostrzega że muszą być suszone bo potem podziurawią papę ,papa będzie łapana łatkami czy tam kontrłatami  ( zawsze zapomne które są które :big grin: )
 czy te zszywki  nie podziurawią papy?
Mój dekarz z wieloletnim doświadczeniem mówi że nie trzeba suszyć bo się powyginają , potem sobie doschną na dachu. Na mój argument że papa się porozrywa mówi że to nic bo przyjdzie na to dachówka( oj coś się chyba mija z prawdą bo dachówka przecież przecieka)
Kto ma rację? Jak to zrobić poprawnie?
Pozdrawiam
________________________
Edycja: poszperałam wczoraj po wątkach i już wszystko wiem ( deski lepiej mokre niż suche)
Nie wiem jeszcze tylko jednego - czy dachówki wentylacyjne dawać w każdej przestrzeni między wiązarami? ( między wiązarem a wiązarem jedna sztuka)
Dach będzie 21 metrów długi ok 23 wiązary. Dekarz stwierdził że wentylacyjne po 4szt na połać.
Jakie wymiary łat i kontrłat żeby się dobrze wentylowało?

----------


## Malybialy

Witam
Od początku roku szukamy z żoną dachówki, niezbyt dużej, na 200m2 dachu, kolor koniecznie antracyt lub czarny matowy.
Wybór padł na vive neu lub premiona. Po rozmowie na składzie raczej bardziej jesteśmy za premionem. Ma lepsze zamki-przez to będzie szczelniejsza, jest barwiona w masie-nie trzeba będzie malować w koszach, drobne odpryski również nie będą się rzucały w oczy. Wszystko raczej przemawia za..... ale wydaje mi się ona jakaś duża i chyba trochę za gruba jak na nasz dach. Obie dachówki widzieliśmy już leżące na dachach. Viva wydaje się pasować w sam raz, jest mniejsza i fajnie układa w taką łagodną fale. Jakie macie zdanie na temat tych dwóch wzorów dachówki?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Mój dekarz z wieloletnim doświadczeniem mówi że nie trzeba suszyć bo się powyginają , potem sobie doschną na dachu. Na mój argument że papa się porozrywa mówi że to nic bo przyjdzie na to dachówka...


 Deski nie rozerwą papy bez względu jak będziemy ją przybijać. Papę przybijamy tylko w górnym rzędzie a dalej jest trzymana przez kontrłaty. Przypadku gdyby papa w paru miejscach została uszkodzona to koniecznie musi być wyreperowana. Krycie wstępne musi być szczelne! Jak stosujemy dachówki wentylacyjne to w każdym polu. Grubość kontrłaty zależy od długości połaci a przekrój łat od rozstawu wiązarów, kąta nachylenia połaci i ciężaru pokrycia. Twój dekarz ma niekompletną lub nieuporządkowaną wiedzę no i niezbyt duże doświadczenie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Amen. Pozdrawiam. Jan

----------


## modena

> Deski nie rozerwą papy bez względu jak będziemy ją przybijać. Papę przybijamy tylko w górnym rzędzie a dalej jest trzymana przez kontrłaty. Przypadku gdyby papa w paru miejscach została uszkodzona to koniecznie musi być wyreperowana. Krycie wstępne musi być szczelne! Jak stosujemy dachówki wentylacyjne to w każdym polu. Grubość kontrłaty zależy od długości połaci a przekrój łat od rozstawu wiązarów, kąta nachylenia połaci i ciężaru pokrycia. Twój dekarz ma niekompletną lub nieuporządkowaną wiedzę no i niezbyt duże doświadczenie. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za informacje :yes: 
To już wiem.
Dekarz jeden z najlepszych w okolicy , ale może mi nie przekazuje informacji  jak trzeba.
Wiem już że dachówek wentylacyjnych muszę mieć 44 sztuki. :yes: 

Nadal nie wiem jakie łaty i kontrłaty . Czy kontrłaty 4x4 mogą być?   A łaty 5x5cm? :sad: 
Dach 21m x10m + okapy z każdej strony  50cm,  kąt 30%.Długość połaci 617cm
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dekarz jeden...    ... w okolicy...


Skoro jest jeden w okolicy to na 100% jest najlepszy?!
Lepiej jak kontrłata miałaby wymiar 4x5 cm ze względu na łączenie łat. Przy tej długości połaci wystarczy kontrłata o przekroju 3x5 cm. Dla tego kąta nachylenia dachu lepsza byłaby łata o przekroju 4x6 cm choć 5x5 nie jest zła. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## modena

> Skoro jest jeden w okolicy to na 100% jest najlepszy?!
> Lepiej jak kontrłata miałaby wymiar 4x5 cm ze względu na łączenie łat. Przy tej długości połaci wystarczy kontrłata o przekroju 3x5 cm. Dla tego kąta nachylenia dachu lepsza byłaby łata o przekroju 4x6 cm choć 5x5 nie jest zła. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju no cóż ja poradzę  :smile:  . Wybrałam najlepszego  :roll eyes:  . 

Dziękuję za poradę , czyli podsumowując ( czy dobrze zrozumiałam :roll eyes: )

kontrłata wystarczy 3x5 , a jeszcze lepiej 4x5
Łata ewentualnie 5x5 ,  a jeszcze lepsza 4x6

Dziękuję za informację  :smile:  Co my byśmy tu bez takich doradców  zrobili.
Bez Was byśmy błądzili we mgle :wink: 

Ja już nie mam siły słuchać od  sprzedawców dachówek że po co deski,  po co papa ( skoro jest cudowna folia :sick: ) , że dachówki są szczelne i nic pod nie  w  zasadzie nie trzeba by było dawać, że deski muszą być suche jak wiór , że po co tyle dachówek wentylacyjnych (  tyle to dawało się kiedyś jak dachówki były łączone cementem)  itp. :sick:  :mad: 
Każdy z doradców zrobiłby mój dach inaczej . Co ja się naużeram z tymi " fachofcami" :sick:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie. A zamiast fachowców lepiej zatrudnić profesjonalną firmę. Z pewnością droższą ale "Święty spokój" też coś musi kosztować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## modena

> No właśnie. A zamiast fachowców lepiej zatrudnić profesjonalną firmę. Z pewnością droższą ale "Święty spokój" też coś musi kosztować. Pozdrawiam.


Ależ oczywiście  że tak. Dlatego do dachu zatrudniam profesjonalną ekipę . 
A o "fachofcach" to pisałam o sprzedawcach  dachówek (  każdy z nich opowiada powyżej wspomniane bzdury) :bash: 
"święty spokój" to bardzo cenna rzecz :smile:

----------


## wojtek592

> U mnie padł wybór na CREATON PREMION FINESSE czarna glazura 500m2.
> 
> I już trochę się "cykam" co wyjdzie start połowa kwietnia


a ile płaciłeś za 1 szt po wszystkich rabatach?
m się bardzo podoba i też się przymierzam

----------


## lukasz860910

> Witam
> Od początku roku szukamy z żoną dachówki, niezbyt dużej, na 200m2 dachu, kolor koniecznie antracyt lub czarny matowy.
> Wybór padł na vive neu lub premiona. Po rozmowie na składzie raczej bardziej jesteśmy za premionem. Ma lepsze zamki-przez to będzie szczelniejsza, jest barwiona w masie-nie trzeba będzie malować w koszach, drobne odpryski również nie będą się rzucały w oczy. Wszystko raczej przemawia za..... ale wydaje mi się ona jakaś duża i chyba trochę za gruba jak na nasz dach. Obie dachówki widzieliśmy już leżące na dachach. Viva wydaje się pasować w sam raz, jest mniejsza i fajnie układa w taką łagodną fale. Jakie macie zdanie na temat tych dwóch wzorów dachówki?


na dachu mam CREATON PREMION CZARNA GLAZURA bardzo fajna dachówka, dekarze mówili że jest bardzo wytrzymała i dobrze się układa dach wyszedł bardzo równo (w sumie to zasługa dekarzy :smile: ) ja mam premiona i jestem zadowolony wstawie zdjęcia może to pomorze podjąć ci decyzje

na pierwszych dwóch dach był jeszcze nie skończony

premion to dobry wybór barwiony w masie ma ten plus że przy czarnej dachówce cięcia nie rzucają się w oczy

----------


## lukasz860910

jedyny minus brania rzadkich kolorów jest to że np. gdy zamawiałem creatona premion czarna glazura nie mogłem dostać do od ręki w hurtowni szukałem wszędzie i nic ponad miesiąc czekałem za 7 gąsorami, kilkoma skrajnymi, grzybkiem wentylacyjnym, i prawie 1,5 palety dachówki podstawowej - i to było najgorsze czekanie :sad: 

dobrze niech ci obliczą dachówkę lepiej więcej zamówić niż czekać, u mnie brakło ponieważ nad wejściem do piwnicy przedłużyłem dach i tego nie policzył bo miało tego nie być a w rzeczywistości wyszło inaczej

----------


## licuid

myślę ,że to membrana paroprzepuszczalna

----------


## qecaj

A  ja  wybrałem  dachówkę  CREATON  PREMION czerwien winna  glazurowana,  prace  dekarskie  się  rozpoczęły  :Smile: 

Na razie  wszystko  zgodnie  z  planem.  Mam  małą  wątpliwość  związaną  z kominkiem - odpowietrzeniem pionu  kanalizacji  sanitarnej ,  czy  zastosować  kominek  ceramiczny w postaci  gotowej  dachówki , czy  też  zastosować  dachówkę przelotową i zwieńczyć  ją kominkiem wentyalcyjnym np. z PVC w kolorze dachówki.  A ha  i  mały szczegół w moim przypadku  nachylenie połaci dachowej wynosi 42 stopnie. Kominek ceramiczny Creatona jest ustawiony prostopadle  do połaci dachowej , i będzie  to  wizualnie koszmarnie  wyglądać,  w  drugim przypadku - dachówki przelotowej,  to  owa  dachówka  też  nie ma 42 stopini i ewentualny  odchył od  pionu  trzebaby nadrobić  kominkiem z PVC.  Ale  to takie  moje  dywagacje.  POdobno  producent dachówki CREATON  wykonuje  takie  kształtki....  ale  jak  pytam  hurtowników, dekarzy  to  każdy  patrzy  jak  na  idiotę..               :Smile:         i  kyślą  sobie  :    " Kurcze  ... ale  oco  mu  chodzi....????  :Smile: "  
A  potem  rodzinka, znajomi   ... pytają się  czy  z  dachem  napewno  wszystko w porządku,  i czy  nie  układali  go czasem  ukraińcy   :Smile: 


I jeszcze  kwestia  rynien   , nie wiem  czy  klejone  mają być  czy na uszczelkę ?    Jakie  połączenie  jest  lepsze, niezawodne.  Może  ktoś  wie ? To  niech  mnie oświeci  :Smile:

----------


## kati555

Czy ty tylko doradzasz czy również kładziesz dachy.

----------


## kati555

> Deski nie rozerwą papy bez względu jak będziemy ją przybijać. Papę przybijamy tylko w górnym rzędzie a dalej jest trzymana przez kontrłaty. Przypadku gdyby papa w paru miejscach została uszkodzona to koniecznie musi być wyreperowana. Krycie wstępne musi być szczelne! Jak stosujemy dachówki wentylacyjne to w każdym polu. Grubość kontrłaty zależy od długości połaci a przekrój łat od rozstawu wiązarów, kąta nachylenia połaci i ciężaru pokrycia. Twój dekarz ma niekompletną lub nieuporządkowaną wiedzę no i niezbyt duże doświadczenie. Pozdrawiam.


Czy ty tylko doradzasz czy również wykonujesz dachy.

----------


## brylekpl

> jedyny minus brania rzadkich kolorów jest to że np. gdy zamawiałem creatona premion czarna glazura nie mogłem dostać do od ręki w hurtowni szukałem wszędzie i nic ponad miesiąc czekałem za 7 gąsorami, kilkoma skrajnymi, grzybkiem wentylacyjnym, i prawie 1,5 palety dachówki podstawowej - i to było najgorsze czekanie
> 
> dobrze niech ci obliczą dachówkę lepiej więcej zamówić niż czekać, u mnie brakło ponieważ nad wejściem do piwnicy przedłużyłem dach i tego nie policzył bo miało tego nie być a w rzeczywistości wyszło inaczej


W niemczech takie pojedyncze dachowki creatona zamawia sie przez hutrownie i przychodza poczta w 2 dni. ja tak zamamwialme dachowki szczytowe i gasiry bo zabraklo i w pl musialem czekac klka tygodni. Widac roznice w podejsciu do klienta miedzy krajami. ale w niemczech dachowka niemal 2 razy drozsza...

----------


## brylekpl

> No właśnie. A zamiast fachowców lepiej zatrudnić profesjonalną firmę. Z pewnością droższą ale "Święty spokój" też coś musi kosztować. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju, żeby drogi znaczyło dobry.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak powinno być, ale czy tak jest zawsze? Pewnie nie. Natomiast efekty pracy tych tanich dość często widać na Forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czy ty tylko doradzasz czy również wykonujesz dachy.


Przede wszystkim robię dachy np. takie jak w załączeniu a doradzam przy okazji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasz860910

> W niemczech takie pojedyncze dachowki creatona zamawia sie przez hutrownie i przychodza poczta w 2 dni. ja tak zamamwialme dachowki szczytowe i gasiry bo zabraklo i w pl musialem czekac klka tygodni. Widac roznice w podejsciu do klienta miedzy krajami. ale w niemczech dachowka niemal 2 razy drozsza...


tam gdzie zamawiałem powiedział że musi iść transport nie pełny i do niego dołączy moją dachówkę albo jak będzie zamawiał to zamówi też moją, szukałem u mnie  w hurtowniach, w warszawie, poznaniu, Wrocławiu, łodzi itp. i nikt nie miał na placu zależało mi  żeby skończyć dach ale towaru nie było 

ale teraz to tylko wspomnienie - na szczęście :smile:

----------


## wojtek592

vive to porażka. waga mała vs creatona

----------


## rayden

Witam, nie wiem czy mój post dokładnie jest pod ten temat. Finalnie  zdecydowaliśmy (a w zasadzie żona) na dachówkę Creaton Premion Finesse czarna glazura.
Póki co nie jest najgorzej dostawa w ok tydzień. Póki co rozpoznano kilka stłuczek i uszkodzeń (niestety wśród bocznych L/P). Mam pytanie do praktyków układania z następującego powodu: Do tej dachówki kupiłem okna Fakro a handlowiec dobrał mi kołnierz EZV-P. Wczoraj przy zakładaniu pierwszego okna dachowego wybuchła afera
że okno leży za nisko w stosunku do dachówki (górnej nad oknem). Jaki czy ktoś układał Premiona  i równocześnie wstawiał okna FAKRO? Jaki kołnierz tej firmy jest odpowiedni do tej dachówki? Przedstawiciel swoje (ze EZV),  goście od dachu że EZN. Fakro że przy fali powyżej 45 mm nad łatę to ze nawet EHN. W sumie tyle to sam wiem bo to w instrukcji i na opakowaniu jest wyrysowane. Pytanie czy  ktoś to już zrobił i się sprawdziło (deszcz, śnieg, wiatr => 0 problemów)?

----------


## marecki_0luk1

> Witam, nie wiem czy mój post dokładnie jest pod ten temat. Finalnie  zdecydowaliśmy (a w zasadzie żona) na dachówkę Creaton Premion Finesse czarna glazura.


Nie mieliście problemów z odcieniami ? U mnie na 2 paletach odcienie "czarnej glazury" są raczej grafitowe - inne niż na pozostałych. Wczoraj przyjechała dostawa.

----------


## rayden

Póki co to to co mam na paletach wygląda OK. Sporo jest już wniesione na dach kawałek nawet położony z 10m^2 i tu nie widziałem żeby coś było nie OK.
Dziś doszły kołnierze EZN (domówienie - czas trwania 1 dzień - z magazynu w N. Sączu) ale pogoda w KrK dzisiaj podła. Może jak się poprawi to ruszą ostro z robotą
Jak będzie już coś widać to wrzucę jakieś fotki. Gorzej może być z domówieniem - w sumie majster jak przeliczył ile jest a ile potrzeba wyliczył że brakuje ponad paletę
wiec ta partia może mieć wyraźnie inny odcień. W momencie domawiania otrzymałem info że czas oczekiwania to ok 7 dni.

----------


## marecki_0luk1

OK pojechałem na budowę zobaczyć te inne odcienie zgłoszone przez dekarzy i okazało się że 2 palety dostałem czarnego kryształu a nie czarnej glazury. Creaton źle oznakował palety a hurtownia się nie zorientowała. Na szczęście już wymienione  :smile:

----------


## Pulse

Niezly numer, dobrze ze odkrecone w pore.

----------


## rayden

Po dłuższej nieobecności wracam. Wygląda że dachówka jest ok. Na dachu wygląda b. ładnie pomimo dostawy dodatkowej palety nie widać różnicy w odcieniu.
Mam pytanie co do gwarancji na produkty Creatona czy ktoś dostał coś takiego? Ja niestety nic takiego nie dostałem mam tylko faktury zakupu.

----------


## tomi-ei

Mam małą prośbe czy ktoś mógłby załączyć zdjęcie z bliska lub podpowiedzieć jak ma zamontowany ( przymocowany ) gąsior początkowy ceraton premion ?

Dokładnie taki jak na zdjęciu poniżej:

----------


## Nowy25

Witam,
Na moim dachu zaczęto układać dachówkę Creaton Premion czarna matowa angoba (parterówka - dach kopertowy). Panowie  bardzo pozytywnie wyrażają się o dachówce ale równie mocno narzekają na gąsiory. Dopasowanie i ułożenie gąsiorów zabiera dużo czasu,a ich ułożenie nigdy nie jest idealne. 
Pytanie do praktyków, ekspertów ; Czy faktycznie przy tym modelu dachówki, ułożenie gąsiorów jest takie trudne i stwarza tyle problemów ?

----------


## lukasz860910

> Witam,
> Na moim dachu zaczęto układać dachówkę Creaton Premion czarna matowa angoba (parterówka - dach kopertowy). Panowie  bardzo pozytywnie wyrażają się o dachówce ale równie mocno narzekają na gąsiory. Dopasowanie i ułożenie gąsiorów zabiera dużo czasu,a ich ułożenie nigdy nie jest idealne. 
> Pytanie do praktyków, ekspertów ; Czy faktycznie przy tym modelu dachówki, ułożenie gąsiorów jest takie trudne i stwarza tyle problemów ?


u mnie dekarze załorzyli i nie narzekali mówili że bardzo porządna dachówka i gąsiory i skrajne nie sprawiały im problemu

możę lubią narzekać :smile:  a nie ma na co to szukają  :smile: 

u brata montowali creaton harmonika i też bez problemu dachy są solidnie zrobione dachówka leży idealnie

możę źle coś przy drzewie zrobili i narzekają  :smile:  kolego nie ma się czym przejmować według mnie polak lubi narzekać i tyle
pozdro

----------


## lukasz860910

> Mam małą prośbe czy ktoś mógłby załączyć zdjęcie z bliska lub podpowiedzieć jak ma zamontowany ( przymocowany ) gąsior początkowy ceraton premion ?
> 
> Dokładnie taki jak na zdjęciu poniżej:


kolego nie chce cię w błąd wprowadzić bo już nie pamiętam ale są specjalne mocowania zapomniałem jak to wygląda i nazywa sie 

pamietam też ze pierwszy gonsior napewno na długiego wkręta był mocowany

----------


## zuziaaa

> Zerknij do linków powyżej


Witam,podnosze ten temat ,mam Creatona Domino i jakość katastrofa około 5 patet dachówki bardzo krzywej , jutro bedeg dzwonić  i to zgłaszać ,ale nie czegoś takiego sie spodziewałam po takiej cenie,pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przeglądałeś sztuka po sztuce? Należy spróbować ułożyć to na dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cygii

No ja niestety też przykryłem dach DOMINO.
Jak dachówka przyjechała, to mnie na budowie nie było, odbierał właściciel firmy który robił mi dach.
Nic nie mówił ze cos nie tak. Jak  przykryli połowe to myslałem że będą jeszcze wyrównywać, ale na drugi dzień zadzwonił i powiedział ze prosze przyjechac do odbioru. Myslałem ze sie rozpłacze, tyle kasy a taka masakra. Koleś mówił mi ze to dachówka taka krzywa, nawet położył 3 sztuki obok siebie na równej powierzchni i z gory poziomica przykładał i naprawde były spore wachnięcia.
Mam kolege w hurtowni i mówił żebym reklamował.
Sąsiad mówi że jak on robił dach tez creatona to jeszcze z niemiec przyjechał do niego, a teraz niby fabryka jest pod poznaniem i hurtownie maja duzo reklamacji.
Ja jestem strasznie nie zadowolony!!
Zdjęcia może jutro wstawie...

Czy wogóle reklamacje na krzywe dachówki są zasadne?

----------


## Marcin Dadas

Witam, dachówka domino (wraz z Futurą oraz Sinfonie) produkowane jest w Grossengottern / Turyngia. W Polsce pod Poznaniem, dokładnie w Widziszewie produkowana jest dachówka Titania. Tak więc Domino na pewno przyjechało z Niemiec. Trudno odnieść się do krzywizn dachówki nie widząc choćby zdjęć. Ja sprzedałem dużo w/w dachówki i nigdy żaden klient nie zgłaszał podobnych uwag. Ostatnie Domino sprzedawałem w grudniu 2013r był to czarny mat, żadnego sygnału od klienta / wykonawcy odnośnie złej jakości dachówki nie było. 
Jeżeli faktycznie dachówka jest bardzo "krzywa" można próbować składać reklamację, natomiast uważam podobnie jak przedmówca że powinno ułożyć się na dachu to co jest, a dachówki które nie nadają się do położenia (jeżeli faktycznie takie są) odkładać na bok, ustalając to wcześniej z dystrybutorem lub bezpośrednio z doradcą Creatona.  
Na efekt końcowy dachu, często wpływ mają chociażby krzywe łaty, a nie koniecznie krzywizny dachówki, które występować będą zawsze, niezależnie czy to Domino czy inna dachówka za ponad 50 zł m2 czy dachówka za złotych 25.



> Czy wogóle reklamacje na krzywe dachówki są zasadne?


Jeżeli krzywizny są poza normą to jak najbardziej można to reklamować. Reklamować można tak naprawdę wszystko i to nic nie kosztuje, w najgorszym wypadku reklamacja zostanie odrzucona, a klient dostanie oficjalne pismo od producenta że jego dachówka spełnia wszelkie normy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trendy mody zmusiły producentów dachówek do produkcji nienaturalnych płaskich wzorów. Na płaskiej dachówce szczególnie widać skrzywienia będące normalnym zjawiskiem w wypalanej glinie. Montaż płaskiej dachówki bez przesunięcia jeszcze dobitniej to uwypukla stąd producenci zalecają montaż z przesunięciem. Natomiast dachówki skrajne (szczytowe) nie dość, że są krzywe to do tego mają jeszcze inny odcień. Warto zatem decydując się na ten rodzaj pokrycia  obejrzeć kilka dachów aby później nie być rozczarowanym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Basia_KRK

Całkowicie zgadzam się Andrzejem. Pamiętam jakie było nasze olbrzymie rozczarowanie w pierwszych dniach, po ułożeniu u nas Creaton Domino…  :bash:

----------


## kolorowe okno

Hejka  :smile: 
Ufff... Jak dobrze ze mamy to forum. 
My wahalismy sie pomiedzy DOMINO lupka glazura a PREMION finesse czarna krysztal. Na obrazku w folderze bardziej podobala nam sie domino  :smile:  Ja sie w niej doslownie zakochalam. Ale jak to z plomiennymi uczuciami bywa, do czasu.
Poniewaz ta dachowka jest dosc droga, w hurtowni poprosilismy o adresy domow z okolicy na ktorych moglibysmy zobaczyc juz gotowy efekt... Pani zapewniala ze dachy kladal swietny fachowiec, najlepszy w miescie, znany, doswiadczony, itd, itp... Pojechalismy wiec zobaczyc te "igiełki". 
Jesli TO bylo idealnie polozone domino to ja sie boje myslec jak wyglada polozone zle... MASAKRA !!! Nie mam niestety zdjec i miec nie bede bo nie zamierzam z ukrycia fotografowac cudzych domow...  :big tongue:  czy polozone na przemian czy prosto bylo zwyczajnie krzywe, linie odbiegaly od prostych bez wiekszego wpatrywania sie  :big tongue:  i ukladanie na przemian wcale sie nie obronilo pod tym wzgledem - chyba nawet gorzej to wygladalo bo nie dosc ze poziome linie falowaly to jeszcze to przesuniecie wprowadzilo kompletny chaos.
My mamy juz odeskowanie i pape, a nasz dekarz szczerze odpowiedzial ze nigdy domina nie kladl (nie chcemy zmieniac go na kogos innego, wolelibysmy zeby skonczyl ten kto zaczal, tym bardziej ze ukladal juz dachy znajomym oraz w naszej rodzinie i jest 100% zadowolenie z jego pracy). Do tego dach jest 4 spadowy z 4 wykuszami wiec dziekuje bardzo.
Jestem bardzo, bardzo, bardzo zawiedziona ;( zalezalo nam na tej dachowce, idealnie pasowalaby do reszty elewacji  ale niestety nie zaryzykujemy kupna czegos co do konca zycia bedzie klulo nas w oczy  :big tongue: 


Pytanie mam tylko do forumowiczow gdzie produkowany jest premion i czy tez zdarzaja sie rozne kolory dachowek w danej partii?
Pozdrawiam :*

----------


## macek10

witam
Jestem dekarzem . Układam dachowki juz 13 lat .
CREATON DOMINO ostatnio przyjezdza krzywe i wykrecone ze masakra . Nie da sie tego ułozyc bez własnych modyfikacji.
Premion trzeba uwazac na glazury czarne po 3-4 latach robią sie białe jak mąka. Producenci maja problem z tym kolorem.
Wracajac do domino to nie kupuje sie dachowki na ktora jest duzy popyt , niemcy to wykorzystuja i odkladaja nam bubel , bo polak i tak to kupi.
za jakis czas wstawie link do filmiku  JAK UŁOZYC KRZYWE DOMINO CREATONA,
Przedstawiciel twierdził ze dachowka jest ok , zobaczycie i ocenicie sami, jeden dach tak ułozyłem i powiedziałem sobie dosc juz z CREATONEM 
Czeka sie długo na dostawy , jak przyjedzie to jeszcze krzywe i wykrecone .
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## PawelWo

Ja osobiście nie mam creatona (choć bardzo chciałem) ze względu na duzą powierzchnie dachu ale mój kolega 2 miesiace temu miał położoną creatona domino na dachu o powierzchni 190m2 i wszystko jest ładnie i pieknie. Dodam, że dach robił mu ten sam wykonawca który teraz robi mój dach i on nie narzeka na domino.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak to już jest jak dekarz z 13 letnim doświadczeniem przez 4 lata nie ma nic do powiedzenia a dwoma postami o podobnej treści chce zaistnieć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macek10

> Ja osobiście nie mam creatona (choć bardzo chciałem) ze względu na duzą powierzchnie dachu ale mój kolega 2 miesiace temu miał położoną creatona domino na dachu o powierzchni 190m2 i wszystko jest ładnie i pieknie. Dodam, że dach robił mu ten sam wykonawca który teraz robi mój dach i on nie narzeka na domino.


jak tak twierdzisz to wstaw jakies zdjecia  dobrej jakosci z tym dachem z domino , chciałbym to zobaczyc.

----------


## macek10

zarejestrowałem sie 4 lata temu przez przypadek, i tak juz zostało 
przez te wszystkie lata siedziałem cicho bo byłem zarobiony i nie miałem czasu siedziec na forum , teraz tez go mam mało 
ale ten ostatni dach z tej dachowki tak mnie zdenerwował ze postanowiłem napisac post .
na forum pisza w 90% ludzie niezadowoleni , tych zadowolonych jest tu tylko garsc , człowiek zadowolony z materiału czy ekipy nie bedzie sie tu rozpisywał bo zajmuje sie zyciem,
niezadowoleni zas musza gdzies to z siebie wyrzucic i byc moze da to komus cos do myslenia
takze po co od razu taki osąd.
pozdr

----------


## PawelWo

> jak tak twierdzisz to wstaw jakies zdjecia  dobrej jakosci z tym dachem z domino , chciałbym to zobaczyc.


Jak juz pisałem to nie jest mój dach więc nie mam zdjęć a nie zamierzam jeździc po ludziach i robić zdjęcia ich posesji. Mówie to co przekazał mi mój dekarz i nie wydaje mi sie żeby mnie okłamywał bo jaki miałby w tym sens.

BTW czekam na ten film z układania tego krzywego creatona

----------


## macek10

> Jak juz pisałem to nie jest mój dach więc nie mam zdjęć a nie zamierzam jeździc po ludziach i robić zdjęcia ich posesji. Mówie to co przekazał mi mój dekarz i nie wydaje mi sie żeby mnie okłamywał bo jaki miałby w tym sens.
> 
> BTW czekam na ten film z układania tego krzywego creatona


nie masz robic zdjecia posesji,  tylko dachu z bliska w dobrej jakosci
i nie po ludziach ( przecierz pisałes ze to twoj kolega )
cos sie gubisz w wypowiedziach, szkoda pisac

film w swoim czasie

----------


## PawelWo

Po ludziach, kolegach, znajomych... jak zwał tak zwał.

 Zrobię te zdjęcia do świętego spokoju ale dopiero za miesiąc bo dopiero wtedy będę w Polsce na urlopie.

----------


## vze

> Przede wszystkim robię dachy np. takie jak w załączeniu a doradzam przy okazji. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo ladny jest ten dom i dach na ostatnim zdjeciu ,czy jest to  braas smaragd ? w jakim kolorze?
Tak sie zastanawiam wlasnie czy nie polozyc u siebie takiej dachowki . Dom mam zaprojektowany w stylu tradycyjno nowoczesnym ,tak bym to okreslila .
W projekcie uwzgledniono nam krycie osb i blachodachowke Hera (pisalam o tym na watku blachodachowki),a chcialam na rabek, lecz zapis w warunkach nam nie zezwala. Z drugiej strony dach kryty blacha na rabek podoba mi sie gdy nie ma w nim okien dachowych , a my bedziemy posiadac  ich sporo.Czesto te obrobki przy oknach , przy rabku  szpeca caly dach . Chyba wolalabym pozostac przy Herze ,choc nie znam jej wad i zalet, biore pod uwage jedynie wyglad  dachu.
Jest jeszcze mozliwosc wzmocnienia wiezby i krycie dachowka . Wybór firm i produktów jest imponujący, dlatego trudno jest zdecydować się na konkretne rozwiązanie,tak aby forme jej przypasowac  do zaprojektowanego domu.
Andrzeju cale swoje zycie poswiecasz pasji tworzenia bardzo estetycznych obrazow ,kazdy ''Twoj'' dach  jest perfekcyjnie wykonany i typ dachowki rewelacyjnie dopasowany do ksztaltu budynku.Licze na Twoja pomoc w wyborze typu dachowki na moj dach ,zalaczam wizki mojego przyszlego domu   

    Moze  Pan MistrzJan doradzi co nieco :wink: 
PS
Creatona domino juz sobie odpuscilam , wolalabym  dachowke barwiona w masie

----------


## macek10

> Bardzo ladny jest ten dom i dach na ostatnim zdjeciu ,czy jest to  braas smaragd ? w jakim kolorze?
> Tak sie zastanawiam wlasnie czy nie polozyc u siebie takiej dachowki . Dom mam zaprojektowany w stylu tradycyjno nowoczesnym ,tak bym to okreslila .
> W projekcie uwzgledniono nam krycie osb i blachodachowke Hera (pisalam o tym na watku blachodachowki),a chcialam na rabek, lecz zapis w warunkach nam nie zezwala. Z drugiej strony dach kryty blacha na rabek podoba mi sie gdy nie ma w nim okien dachowych , a my bedziemy posiadac  ich sporo.Czesto te obrobki przy oknach , przy rabku  szpeca caly dach . Chyba wolalabym pozostac przy Herze ,choc nie znam jej wad i zalet, biore pod uwage jedynie wyglad  dachu.
> Jest jeszcze mozliwosc wzmocnienia wiezby i krycie dachowka . Wybór firm i produktów jest imponujący, dlatego trudno jest zdecydować się na konkretne rozwiązanie,tak aby forme jej przypasowac  do zaprojektowanego domu.
> Andrzeju cale swoje zycie poswiecasz pasji tworzenia bardzo estetycznych obrazow ,kazdy ''Twoj'' dach  jest perfekcyjnie wykonany i typ dachowki rewelacyjnie dopasowany do ksztaltu budynku.Licze na Twoja pomoc w wyborze typu dachowki na moj dach ,zalaczam wizki mojego przyszlego domu   
> 
>     Moze  Pan MistrzJan doradzi co nieco
> PS
> Creatona domino juz sobie odpuscilam , wolalabym  dachowke barwiona w masie


pytanie do Jana ale sie wtrace bo mam chwile
jesli chodzi o dachowki barwione w masie to nie mamy za duzego wyboru brass TURMALIN , RUBIN 13 ,  Creaton PREMION
Jesli ten dach ma duze połacie to ładnie wyglada tez duza dachowka np Erlus KARAT xxl
Ciekawa jest tez forma creaton OPTIMA łupek glazura , pasujaca do wszystkiego 
pozdr

----------


## vze

> pytanie do Jana ale sie wtrace bo mam chwile
> jesli chodzi o dachowki barwione w masie to nie mamy za duzego wyboru brass TURMALIN , RUBIN 13 ,  Creaton PREMION
> Jesli ten dach ma duze połacie to ładnie wyglada tez duza dachowka np Erlus KARAT xxl
> Ciekawa jest tez forma creaton OPTIMA łupek glazura , pasujaca do wszystkiego 
> pozdr


Macek10 dzieki za zainteresowanie.Dach bezokapowy ,bez scianki kolankowej ,ma spadek 30st.dlugosc 1563.5 ,szerokosc w rzucie plaskim 983 Jeden komin dymowy z kominka na dachu ,przy nim 3 lawy kominiarskie I=50cm ,drugi dymowy z kotlowni w ksztalcie rury na tarasie .Uklad polaci wschod -zachod , mysle ,ze nie zzielenieje za szybko, choc w poblizu duzo drzew iglastych
Niestety tepak ze mnie i nie umiem przeliczyc ile metrow dachowki potrzebuje.Braas rubin i Erlus karat bardzo podobna do naszego wstepnego zalozenia, czyli blachodachowki Bratex Hery, z tym ze ta nasza ma nizszy profil. Ciekawy i nietypowy jest   Braas smaragd glazura krysztal ,ale czy nie bedzie wygladal na moim dachu jak kwiatek przy kozuchu?
Podoba mi sie Braas Turmalin i Teviva Cisar ,ale slyszalam ,ze grafit nie jest grafitem tylko brazem .Chcialabym polyskujacy grafit lub czarny cos w kolorze Meyer Holsen Piano graphit lub czarny w polysku ,moze zaryzykowac?
Mam utrudnione zadanie gdyz zadnego pokrycia nie moge ogladnac naocznie,dotknac ,przytulic  :wink:  jedynie opieram sie na opiniach forumowiczow,ogladam zdjecia itd.Tu gdzie mieszkam dominuja tradycyjnie gonty .
aha..juz sie doczytalam powierzchnia polaci 86.6m kw,czyli 173,2m kw.calosc.
Pozdrawiam ewa

----------


## macek10

> Macek10 dzieki za zainteresowanie.Dach bezokapowy ,bez scianki kolankowej ,ma spadek 30st.dlugosc 1563.5 ,szerokosc w rzucie plaskim 983 Jeden komin dymowy z kominka na dachu ,przy nim 3 lawy kominiarskie I=50cm ,drugi dymowy z kotlowni w ksztalcie rury na tarasie .Uklad polaci wschod -zachod , mysle ,ze nie zzielenieje za szybko, choc w poblizu duzo drzew iglastych
> Niestety tepak ze mnie i nie umiem przeliczyc ile metrow dachowki potrzebuje.Braas rubin i Erlus karat bardzo podobna do naszego wstepnego zalozenia, czyli blachodachowki Bratex Hery, z tym ze ta nasza ma nizszy profil. Ciekawy i nietypowy jest   Braas smaragd glazura krysztal ,ale czy nie bedzie wygladal na moim dachu jak kwiatek przy kozuchu?
> Podoba mi sie Braas Turmalin i Teviva Cisar ,ale slyszalam ,ze grafit nie jest grafitem tylko brazem .Chcialabym polyskujacy grafit lub czarny cos w kolorze Meyer Holsen Piano graphit lub czarny w polysku ,moze zaryzykowac?
> Mam utrudnione zadanie gdyz zadnego pokrycia nie moge ogladnac naocznie,dotknac ,przytulic  jedynie opieram sie na opiniach forumowiczow,ogladam zdjecia itd.Tu gdzie mieszkam dominuja tradycyjnie gonty .
> aha..juz sie doczytalam powierzchnia polaci 86.6m kw,czyli 173,2m kw.calosc.
> Pozdrawiam ewa


witam 
ten dach bezokapowy i dwuspadowy ładnie bedzie wygladał w płaskiej dachówce lub w blasze na rabek 
do blachy na rabek trzeba znalezc dobrego blacharza ktory te okna obrobi nie fabrycznymi kołnierzami a zrobi blacharke tak samo jak przy kominie
mozna tez na etapie wiezby dachowej krokwie ułozyc tak zeby symetrycznie te okna pasowały do szarek , oczywiscie o ile jest regulacja 
jak znajde dłuzsza chwile to wstawie jakies zdjecia z plaskiej dachowki
narazie takie z optimy

----------


## macek10

> Macek10 dzieki za zainteresowanie.Dach bezokapowy ,bez scianki kolankowej ,ma spadek 30st.dlugosc 1563.5 ,szerokosc w rzucie plaskim 983 Jeden komin dymowy z kominka na dachu ,przy nim 3 lawy kominiarskie I=50cm ,drugi dymowy z kotlowni w ksztalcie rury na tarasie .Uklad polaci wschod -zachod , mysle ,ze nie zzielenieje za szybko, choc w poblizu duzo drzew iglastych
> Niestety tepak ze mnie i nie umiem przeliczyc ile metrow dachowki potrzebuje.Braas rubin i Erlus karat bardzo podobna do naszego wstepnego zalozenia, czyli blachodachowki Bratex Hery, z tym ze ta nasza ma nizszy profil. Ciekawy i nietypowy jest   Braas smaragd glazura krysztal ,ale czy nie bedzie wygladal na moim dachu jak kwiatek przy kozuchu?
> Podoba mi sie Braas Turmalin i Teviva Cisar ,ale slyszalam ,ze grafit nie jest grafitem tylko brazem .Chcialabym polyskujacy grafit lub czarny cos w kolorze Meyer Holsen Piano graphit lub czarny w polysku ,moze zaryzykowac?
> Mam utrudnione zadanie gdyz zadnego pokrycia nie moge ogladnac naocznie,dotknac ,przytulic  jedynie opieram sie na opiniach forumowiczow,ogladam zdjecia itd.Tu gdzie mieszkam dominuja tradycyjnie gonty .
> aha..juz sie doczytalam powierzchnia polaci 86.6m kw,czyli 173,2m kw.calosc.
> Pozdrawiam ewa



co do meyer holsen piano to bardzo dobra dachowka, godna polecenia ,troszke mniejsza od domino

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Bardzo ladny jest ten dom i dach na ostatnim zdjeciu ,czy jest to  braas smaragd ? w jakim kolorze?
> T


Tak to Smaragd w kolorze tekowym. W rzeczywistości kolor zmienia się wraz z porą dnia (kątem padania promieni słonecznych) przez grafitowy do czarnego i mocno błyszczy. Jeszcze inaczej przy pochmurnym niebie. Właściciele bardzo zadowoleni choć materiał dość drogi. Dach na planie krzyża kosze wykonałem jako imitacje krycia na nokach (nie widać blachy koszowej), dachówka do dachówki dochodzi na styk. Dachówka dość trudna do ułożenia i wymaga idealnego wyprowadzenia połaci oraz bardzo dokładnego rozmierzenia bo cięcia w kalenicy raczej niedopuszczalne a linie skośne muszą grać idealnie. Osobiście polecam bo to jedyna taka dachówka. I jeszcze kilka zdjęć z tej realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

Piękna

----------


## vze

Dziekuje Mcek10 i Tobie Andrzeju
Jak myslicie ,czy do mojego dachu bardziej bedzie pasowac M. H Piano ,czy Smaragd? Dzisiaj te dwie rozpatruje

----------


## anSi

> witam
> Jestem dekarzem . Układam dachowki juz 13 lat .
> CREATON DOMINO ostatnio przyjezdza krzywe i wykrecone ze masakra . Nie da sie tego ułozyc bez własnych modyfikacji.
> ....
> Wracajac do domino to nie kupuje sie dachowki na ktora jest duzy popyt , niemcy to wykorzystuja i odkladaja nam bubel , bo polak i tak to kupi.
> za jakis czas wstawie link do filmiku  JAK UŁOZYC KRZYWE DOMINO CREATONA,
> ....
> POZDRAWIAM


Nasze Domino nie budzi zastrzeżeń. Co prawda układane już 7 lat temu, ale żadnych krzywych dachówek, żadnych narzekań dekarzy, chyba mieliśmy szczęście  :smile:  W galerii jest trochę zdjęć, tu wklejam link do jednego z nich  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=248419

----------


## macek10

> Nasze Domino nie budzi zastrzeżeń. Co prawda układane już 7 lat temu, ale żadnych krzywych dachówek, żadnych narzekań dekarzy, chyba mieliśmy szczęście  W galerii jest trochę zdjęć, tu wklejam link do jednego z nich 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=248419


z tamtych lat domino jest ok , tez kilka polozyłem , wtedy ta dachowka nie była tak popularna 
ale to co teraz sie dzieje to nie przypomina niemieckiej jakosci i dokładnosci

----------


## macek10

cenowo podobnie z mojego punktu widzenia to PIANO na nowoczesny dom bezokapowy

----------


## vze

> cenowo podobnie z mojego punktu widzenia to PIANO na nowoczesny dom bezokapowy


Tez tak mysle,pomimo niezaprzeczalnego piekna dachowki Braas Smaragd ,biorac pod uwage estetyczne wspolgranie architektury  mojego budynku z jego ozdobnikami Piano nie bedzie dominowac tylko uzupelniac forme prosta jaka bedzie stanowic  niewatpliwie  moj przyszly dom.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## macek10

> Tez tak mysle,pomimo niezaprzeczalnego piekna dachowki Braas Smaragd ,biorac pod uwage estetyczne wspolgranie architektury  mojego budynku z jego ozdobnikami Piano nie bedzie dominowac tylko uzupelniac forme prosta jaka bedzie stanowic  niewatpliwie  moj przyszly dom.
> Pozdrawiam


moim zdaniem bardzodobry wybor 
prosze o zdjecia z realizacji tej dachowki, jak bedzie połozona
pozdr

----------


## vze

> moim zdaniem bardzodobry wybor 
> prosze o zdjecia z realizacji tej dachowki, jak bedzie połozona
> pozdr


Ok, I promise you, jak tylko dotrwam do konca :bye:

----------


## DarDer

witam
Czy może ktoś kładł na daszek TITANIE bo za dwa tygodnie będziemy ją odbierać Jak jakość?
pozdrawiam

----------


## High Five

Zdecydowaliśmy się  na Meyer - Holsen Piano. Miałem w ręce kilka dachówek płaskich i uważam że MH jest świetnie wykonany. Spodziewam się w prawdzie że dach nie będzie tak idealnie płaski jak kryty Tegalitem ale nie o to mi chodzi. Mam tylko problem z kolorem. Początkowo podobał mi się łupek a teraz zastanawiam się czy nie wyjdzie za ciemny na dachu. Mam nowoczesną bryłę domu bez okapów i ukryte rynny. Kąt 40 st kalenica przebiega w linii pólnoc - południe. Widziałem ostatnio dach o podobnym nachyleniu kryty tegalitem jasno - szarym który wyglądał na ciemniejszy.... Jeżeli dachówka wychodzi na połaci ciemniej niż rzeczywistości to zdecyduję się na jasno szary. Czy możecie się wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii? Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## macek10

tak na dachu jest ciemniesza bo jest ich wiecej szt, niz w rece

----------


## vze

> Zdecydowaliśmy się  na Meyer - Holsen Piano. Miałem w ręce kilka dachówek płaskich i uważam że MH jest świetnie wykonany. Spodziewam się w prawdzie że dach nie będzie tak idealnie płaski jak kryty Tegalitem ale nie o to mi chodzi. Mam tylko problem z kolorem. Początkowo podobał mi się łupek a teraz zastanawiam się czy nie wyjdzie za ciemny na dachu. Mam nowoczesną bryłę domu bez okapów i ukryte rynny. Kąt 40 st kalenica przebiega w linii pólnoc - południe. Widziałem ostatnio dach o podobnym nachyleniu kryty tegalitem jasno - szarym który wyglądał na ciemniejszy.... Jeżeli dachówka wychodzi na połaci ciemniej niż rzeczywistości to zdecyduję się na jasno szary. Czy możecie się wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii? Będę wdzięczny.


Mozna wiedziec dlaczego nie zdecydowales sie na Tegalit ?Czy obawiasz sie zielonego porostu , czy z innych przyczyn?Piszesz , za Tegalit jest idealnie plaski , wiec...?

----------


## High Five

Nie mam dużych zastrzeżeń do Tegalitu. Jest to raczej kwestia gustu. Faktycznie jest płaska jak stół. Jeżeli ktoś jest pedantyczny do bólu to myślę że jedynie Tegalit na dachu go zadowoli. Jednakże kiedy weźmiesz w rękę obie te dachówki to Piano jest lepiej wykonane. Ma ładniejszą powłokę. Brak jakichkolwiek porów, chropowatości (która jest widoczna w Tegalicie na brzegu dachówki zobacz wpis *akarolak* tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yskusja/page23

Oczywiście każdy dekarz Ci powie że na dach nie patrzy się z kilku metrów tylko z kilkudziesięciu w takich drobiazgów nie zobaczysz.
Ja chcę ułożyć dachówkę równo jedna nad drugą bez przesunięcia. tegalit ma płytkie zamki boczne co może powodować wylewanie się wody opadowej na dolnych partiach dachu poza zamek. Meyer - Holsen ma głębszy boczny zamek i można go układać jedna nad drugą.  (jak u *spirea*)

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-opinii/page2

Myślę że nie ma większego znaczenia czy to będzie Tegalit czy Piano. Ważne jak będzie połóżony, jak będzie się komponował z oknami, z obróbkami itd. Uważam że diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.

----------


## vze

Dziekuje za wyczerpujace wyjasnienie,poruszyles moja wyobraznie :smile: 
Widocznosc tych nierownosci zapewne jest tym wieksza im mniejszy kat nachylenia dachu , tym samym nie nadaje sie na dachy ponizej 30st .Odnosnie wpisu akarolak post z 2010 roku, byc moze producent juz wyeliminowal ten defekt i brzegi nie sa tak fatalnie chropowate. Ktora ogladales Cisar czy Protegon? Nawet nie wiem czy wizualnie sie roznia.
PS
Planuje polozyc dachowke podobnie jak Ty ,bez przesuniecia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jare32

> Tak to Smaragd w kolorze tekowym. W rzeczywistości kolor zmienia się wraz z porą dnia (kątem padania promieni słonecznych) przez grafitowy do czarnego i mocno błyszczy. Jeszcze inaczej przy pochmurnym niebie. Właściciele bardzo zadowoleni choć materiał dość drogi. Dach na planie krzyża kosze wykonałem jako imitacje krycia na nokach (nie widać blachy koszowej), dachówka do dachówki dochodzi na styk. Dachówka dość trudna do ułożenia i wymaga idealnego wyprowadzenia połaci oraz bardzo dokładnego rozmierzenia bo cięcia w kalenicy raczej niedopuszczalne a linie skośne muszą grać idealnie. Osobiście polecam bo to jedyna taka dachówka. I jeszcze kilka zdjęć z tej realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju ...wielki szacun za położenie tej dachówki

----------


## vze

> Panie Andrzeju ...wielki szacun za położenie tej dachówki


Jesli to Twoj dom na zdjeciach powyzej,mozesz byc dumny  , jest rewelacyjny
Pozdr.

----------


## jare32

> Jesli to Twoj dom na zdjeciach powyzej,mozesz byc dumny  , jest rewelacyjny
> Pozdr.


nie nie, ja mój mam w planach dopiero...ale patrzyłem na to wykończenie w koszu...super...domyślam się ile to kosztowało pracy

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo Wam dziękuję za miłe słowa. Zawsze staram się dopracowywać swoje dachy. Mam parę ciekawych realizacji ale uwarunkowania Forum uniemożliwiają ich pokazanie albo ja nie potrafię wstawić tych zdjęć. Zapraszam do odwiedzenia mojego blogu na "Forumekspet". Pozdrawiam

----------


## macek10

> Ja osobiście nie mam creatona (choć bardzo chciałem) ze względu na duzą powierzchnie dachu ale mój kolega 2 miesiace temu miał położoną creatona domino na dachu o powierzchni 190m2 i wszystko jest ładnie i pieknie. Dodam, że dach robił mu ten sam wykonawca który teraz robi mój dach i on nie narzeka na domino.


prosze bardzo filmik
Tylko zaparzcie sobie kawe  albo otworzcie piwo na ten czas , bo chwile to trwa
http://youtu.be/cHSC8XMXF74

----------


## macek10

> Tak to Smaragd w kolorze tekowym. W rzeczywistości kolor zmienia się wraz z porą dnia (kątem padania promieni słonecznych) przez grafitowy do czarnego i mocno błyszczy. Jeszcze inaczej przy pochmurnym niebie. Właściciele bardzo zadowoleni choć materiał dość drogi. Dach na planie krzyża kosze wykonałem jako imitacje krycia na nokach (nie widać blachy koszowej), dachówka do dachówki dochodzi na styk. Dachówka dość trudna do ułożenia i wymaga idealnego wyprowadzenia połaci oraz bardzo dokładnego rozmierzenia bo cięcia w kalenicy raczej niedopuszczalne a linie skośne muszą grać idealnie. Osobiście polecam bo to jedyna taka dachówka. I jeszcze kilka zdjęć z tej realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Witam panie Andrzeju .
Mam pytanie co do spinek do tego smaragda, czy sa jakies zamienniki czy trzeba dawac orginalne?
Pytam bo przymierzam sie do takiego dachu z tej dachowki.
pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bardzo rozumiem o jakie spinki chodzi? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macek10

> Nie bardzo rozumiem o jakie spinki chodzi? Pozdrawiam.


witam 
braas w cenniku ma klamra burzowa do dachowki smaragd 1,32zł/szt
czy sa tansze ?
czy wystarczy na samych wkretach?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja montowałem mocując wkrętami co trzeci rząd. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zuziaaa

Witam,wszystkich Forumowiczów posiadających dach z dachówka Creatona, proszę Was o radę , wykonawca dachu namawiał mnie na pełne deskowanie  , przekonując ze to super sprawa , kuny nie wejdą , złodzieje. Itd jednak z mężem doszliśmy do wniosku ze nie jest to konieczne  , a teraz zaczynam sie naprawdę bać , bo widzę ze te dachówki z łatwością moj syn zdejmuje,  one sie ruszają są niczym nie przymocowane , bez kłopotu mogę dachówki sama ściągnąć ,czy to jest normalne , czy to jest błąd w sztuce? Pozdrawiam zuza

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest to normalne bo nie mocuje się wszystkich dachówek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ania_zendel

Witam, na przełomie października i listopada będę kryła dach (190m) na parterówce. Bardzo podoba mi się dachówka Domino Creaton w kolorze nuance kolor łupka albo finesse czarna glazurowana    ale po przeczytaniu opini na forum zaczynam mieć wątpliwości, tym bardziej że jest to droga dachówka. Jeden z forumowiczów mówił o dachówce meyer-holsen Piano. Też wygląda fajnie. Czy mógłby ktoś wyjaśnić mi różnicę między tymi dachówkami, polecić która jest lepsza, jakieś doświadczenia z tymi dachówkami. A jeżeli nie dachówka płaska to może polecicie mi jakąś bardziej tradycyjną dachówkę która ma bardzo dobre opinie, jest za rozsądne pieniądze i w miarę nowocześnie wygląda.W grę wchodzą tylko dachówki ceramiczne. Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc :yes:

----------


## budowlaniec1980

Witam,

Taką dachówkę Creaton Harmonica sprzedaje Budmar w Baranowie, co najlepsze firma twierdzi że wszystko jest w normie.
Sami oceńcie czy warto kupić dachówkę tego producenta.




Pozdrawiam

----------


## mickow69

ja mam Creatona i jestem zadowolony, ale to jest kwestia wlasnego podejscia do tematu  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam,
> Taką dachówkę Creaton Harmonica sprzedaje Budmar w Baranowie, co najlepsze firma twierdzi że wszystko jest w normie.
> Sami oceńcie czy warto kupić dachówkę tego producenta.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Na tym dachu faktycznie powierzchnia tej dachówki jakaś nierówna - jednak patrząc na sam dach to może być wina samych dekarzy bo mogli odciać to pofałdowanie wykorzystując taka dachówkę przy kominie ,gdzie widać że jest cięta.
Ja mam dachówkę Creatona - i uważam, że jest bardzo ładna, a mam jej ułożone nie mało bo dom, śmietnik i budynek gospodarczy razem ok 400m2 i to prawie wszystkie typy kształtu modelu Viva Neu.

----------


## andziagandzia

dachówka sama w sobie jest bardzo ładna, a to że nie za równo położona to inna sprawa  :roll eyes:

----------


## mickow69

wszystko zależy od spacjalistów którzy układają dach, natomiast creaton to jest bardzo dobra inwestycja, ja też na swoim dachu mam około 350 m2 dachówki  :smile:  i jest cudna oraz profesjonalnie ułożona

----------


## andziagandzia

bo dobrałeś odpowiedniego fachowca dekarza  :yes:  :big grin:  a czasami z nimi trudno...  :mad:

----------


## elrow23

kwetię nierówno położonej dachówki zdecydowanie kierowałbym w stronę wykonawcy dachu, a nie producenta danej dachówki

----------


## andziagandzia

tak jak mówiłam, odpowiedni specjaliści są w cenie  :wink:  masz super dachówkę, zadbaj żeby położył ją dobry fachowiec  :smile:

----------


## elrow23

zgadza się - to tak jak by kupić mustanga camaro, a potem szczypać się żeby tą bestię zatankować. szkoda wyłożyć kasę na dachówkę i potem oszczędzić na 'fachowcu', który ci to wszystko spier****

----------


## elrow23

a tak przy okazji skoro już jesteśmy w topicu zbiorczym creatona. kilka dni temu widziałem titanię glazurowaną, czarną, KRYSZTAŁOWĄ. nie mogę tego znaleźć nigdzi w necie - ktoś pomoże namierzyć?

----------


## CityMatic

Noblesse glazurowana, czarna, kryształowa( Google = "NOBLESSE" czarna kryształowa glazurowana)
To się tak nazywa http://www.twoj-dom.pl/files/CREATON_2014_-_pl.pdf 
Titania w tym kolorze nie występuje.
Miała być w wakacje http://abito.pl/uploadUser/Creaton/titania_noblesse.jpg ale coś nie wyszło , albo jej jeszcze nie ma.

----------


## mickow69

moze bedzie w najblizsze wakacje, to dopiero by bylo  :smile:

----------


## elrow23

o tak racja. mam to. dzięki!

http://www.seeger.pl/wp-content/uplo...zurowana_1.jpg

----------


## mickow69

jak zawsze piekna i olsniewajaca dachowka  :big grin:  bardzo mi sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## artur45tt

mnie urzekła dachówka ceramiczna i widząc tyle pozytywnych opinii skłaniam się właśnie ku dachówce Creatona, mnie czeka dopiero na wiosnę to wyzwanie, ale chce wiedzieć już teraz jak najwięcej rzeczy na temat dachówki tej firmy  :smile:

----------


## robek69

tez bede kladl dach na wiosne i podoba mi sie creaton titania, fajny design i opinie, wiec chyba cos w niej jest

----------


## elrow23

to poszukajcie promocji przez zimę! ostatnio nawet widziałem na titanię, ale dość szybko się rozeszła (w sumie nic dziwnego). cos jest jescze tutaj - http://builder.com.pl/26,promocja--d...a-creaton.html

----------


## janusz79

Titania Creatona rozchodzi się w moment, u mnie w składzie tez było tak, a jak jeszcze promocje zrobili, to po kilku godzinach zabrakło  :smile:

----------


## markoz86

Witam u mnie jest Creaton Titania czarny mat, położona w czerwcu zeszłego roku możesz podejrzeć, my jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wyboru  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Titania Creatona rozchodzi się w moment, u mnie w składzie tez było tak, a jak jeszcze promocje zrobili, to po kilku godzinach zabrakło


Co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz? Wszystkie Twoje wypowiedzi w różnych wątkach to spamy :spam: . Czy Creatona nie stać już na przyzwoitą reklamę? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macek10

> Co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz? Wszystkie Twoje wypowiedzi w różnych wątkach to spamy. Czy Creatona nie stać już na przyzwoitą reklamę? Pozdrawiam.





> Co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz? Wszystkie Twoje wypowiedzi w różnych wątkach to spamy. Czy Creatona nie stać już na przyzwoitą reklamę? Pozdrawiam.


potwierdzam wypowiedz pana Andrzeja
Bieda.
Ostatnio przerabiałem szczegółowo gwarancje tego producenta. na titanie
to 50lat jest na piekno i nic poza tym
Radze sie zastanowic nad wyborem producenta dachowki.
U nas w pomorskim to jest taki przedstawiciel ( M. Miodowski ) ze praktycznie nie uznaje wiekszosci przypadkow  reklamacji. 
Do kilku firm handlowych nie ma juz wstepu. Przez takich pracownikow psuja opinie i renome , no ale to chyba jest ich polityka  ( oszczednosc , oszczednosc i jeszcze raz oszczednosc) 
Jeszcze raz  RADZE BRAC FAKTURE NA ZAKUPIONY MATERIAŁ I  KARTE GWARANCYJNA oraz  WARUNKI GWARANCJI na dzien zakupu dachowki

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mycha.:)

Mam pytanie, zakupiliśmy sobie dachówkę creatona domino, kolor szary. Czy te dodatki takie jak wróblówka, taśma kominowa, taśma kalenicy nie powinna być w kolorze również szarym? bo dali nam je w kolorze czarnym :/

----------


## macek10

> Mam pytanie, zakupiliśmy sobie dachówkę creatona domino, kolor szary. Czy te dodatki takie jak wróblówka, taśma kominowa, taśma kalenicy nie powinna być w kolorze również szarym? bo dali nam je w kolorze czarnym :/


witam
wroblówka w czarnym jest ok
tasma kominowa i kalenicowa pytac o kolor antracyt .
pozdrawiam 
p.s.
a to wasze domino wogóle jest " proste"?
bo te partie od kilku lat sa wygiete jak chleb czy kołyska  ( kontyngent na polske )

----------


## mycha.:)

> witam
> wroblówka w czarnym jest ok
> tasma kominowa i kalenicowa pytac o kolor antracyt .
> pozdrawiam 
> p.s.
> a to wasze domino wogóle jest " proste"?
> bo te partie od kilku lat sa wygiete jak chleb czy kołyska  ( kontyngent na polske )


Wcześniej mieliśmy na ofercie kolor antracyt, a oni dali czarne  ehh, trzeba wymienić.

No właśnie widziałam domino pofalowane w sklepie, w innym, nie w tym co braliśmy, a ta co do nas przyjechała nas zaskoczyła, bo jest prosta, gładka, na niektórych widać zgrubienia, ale to n niektórych, zobaczymy jak na dachu będzie się prezentować, ale jest piękna, zakochałam się w tej dachówce  :smile:

----------


## macek10

> Wcześniej mieliśmy na ofercie kolor antracyt, a oni dali czarne  ehh, trzeba wymienić.
> 
> No właśnie widziałam domino pofalowane w sklepie, w innym, nie w tym co braliśmy, a ta co do nas przyjechała nas zaskoczyła, bo jest prosta, gładka, na niektórych widać zgrubienia, ale to n niektórych, zobaczymy jak na dachu będzie się prezentować, ale jest piękna, zakochałam się w tej dachówce


życze pieknego dachu.

----------


## Darek Volke

Widzę że tu panuje taka moda  "mi się podoba polecam creatona" zero rzeczowej opini 
Ostatnio zrobiłem wycenę w polecanej tutaj firmie B.....r cena jak zobaczyłem cenę mało się nie przewróciłem, podziękowałem serdecznie za creatona 
i zrobiłem wycenę (oczywiście w innej firmie) na B..a Rubin V9 i jakę było moje zdziwienie jak różnica wynosiła zaledwie 2 k na całym dachu a mam tego 220 metrów. Po miesiącu intensywnych poszukiwań dyskusji oraz niezależnych opinii ( oczywiście nie w tym wątku bo tak jak już wspomniałem " ja kupiłem i polecam jest cudna ale że krzywa, przecież nie ja ją będę układał)  zdecydowałem się na B,,,a i już jedzie jeszcze ciepła prosto z fabryki z DE
pozdrawiam miłośników creatona

----------


## macek10

> Widzę że tu panuje taka moda  "mi się podoba polecam creatona" zero rzeczowej opini 
> Ostatnio zrobiłem wycenę w polecanej tutaj firmie B.....r cena jak zobaczyłem cenę mało się nie przewróciłem, podziękowałem serdecznie za creatona 
> i zrobiłem wycenę (oczywiście w innej firmie) na B..a Rubin V9 i jakę było moje zdziwienie jak różnica wynosiła zaledwie 2 k na całym dachu a mam tego 220 metrów. Po miesiącu intensywnych poszukiwań dyskusji oraz niezależnych opinii ( oczywiście nie w tym wątku bo tak jak już wspomniałem " ja kupiłem i polecam jest cudna ale że krzywa, przecież nie ja ją będę układał)  zdecydowałem się na B,,,a i już jedzie jeszcze ciepła prosto z fabryki z DE
> pozdrawiam miłośników creatona


Bardzo dobry wybór
BRAAS po nauczce z syriuszem i amberem robionym w Polsce , produkuje ceramike tylko w niemczech ( najnowsze technologie i bardzo dobra glina ) , czysta i jasna gwarancja , brak kontyngentow na polske  ( nie tak jak creaton ) .
sam wziałem na swój dach BRAAS model SMARAGD, jak ułoze dodam fotki.

----------


## mycha.:)

Braasa też mam na obecnym dachu  :wink:  tylko nie płaską (ale chyba nie robią płaskiej) Mi od dawna podobna się płaska, zawsze chciałam mieć tę oryginalną domino creatona  :wink:  Moja dachówka jest prosta, zobaczymy na dachu jak będzie się prezentować, po świętach, jak ułożą, pokażę zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## macek10

> Braasa też mam na obecnym dachu  tylko nie płaską (ale chyba nie robią płaskiej) Mi od dawna podobna się płaska, zawsze chciałam mieć tę oryginalną domino creatona  Moja dachówka jest prosta, zobaczymy na dachu jak będzie się prezentować, po świętach, jak ułożą, pokażę zdjęcia


BRAAS w swojej ofercie ma płaskie dachowki
ceramiczna to TURMALIN  , i w kształcie rombu SMARAGD
betonowa to TEGALIT , oraz wersja developerska TEVIVA

----------


## macek10

oczywiscie , ze wzgledu na duze descze radze układac płaska dachówke na mijanke

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co mają deszcze do sposobu układania? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macek10

> A co mają deszcze do sposobu układania? Pozdrawiam.


No Panie Andrzeju nie spodziewalem sie z pana strony takiego pytania, 
Po prostu jak nie jest na mijanke to woda leci jednym ciagiem , no i w tym miejscu lubi podciekac., analogicyna sytuacja do duzego deszczu jest spust wody np. z lukarny na dachowke itp.
Takze gust  i tak zrobi swoje , ale lepiej poinformowac klienta o takich sztuacjach.
poydr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Woda niczego nie lubi! Woda jest neutralna. Twierdzenie, że będzie przeciekać to czysta demagogia. Jak będzie na mijankę to tej wody będzie tyle samo! Zawsze ilość wody zależy od intensywności deszczu bo ona spływa z połaci intensywnie i nie można tego zjawiska porównać z rynną, która zbiera i spadek ma w większości przypadków 0,5%. Kolejny raz powtórzę za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne a nie pokrycie. Więcej wody jest od nawianego śniegu niż od ewentualnego przecieku z deszczu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macek10

> Woda niczego nie lubi! Woda jest neutralna. Twierdzenie, że będzie przeciekać to czysta demagogia. Jak będzie na mijankę to tej wody będzie tyle samo! Zawsze ilość wody zależy od intensywności deszczu bo ona spływa z połaci intensywnie i nie można tego zjawiska porównać z rynną, która zbiera i spadek ma w większości przypadków 0,5%. Kolejny raz powtórzę za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne a nie pokrycie. Więcej wody jest od nawianego śniegu niż od ewentualnego przecieku z deszczu. Pozdrawiam.


Widocznie sie nie rozumiemy .
Pan swoje i ja swoje. Ale mniejsza z tym.
Kilku producentow płaskiej dachowki chce wprowadzic taki zapis w instrukcji montazu swoich płaskich dachowek zeby układac ją tylko na mijanke, 
w tej chwili jest ZALECA SIE UKŁADAC NA MIJANKE
pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak wprowadzą taki zapis to tych dachówek nie będę montował! To tak jakby mi ktoś zabronił zamontować dachówkę na połaci, która ma mniejszy kąt od zalecanej. To ja kryję dach, ja za swoją robotę biorę pełną odpowiedzialność i ja daję na swoją robotę stosowna gwarancję. Proszę mi powiedzieć na jakiej podstawie wysuwane jest twierdzenie, że jak będzie rowek w jednym ciągu to wody w nim będzie więcej? Jak jest na mijankę to z dachówki płynie do rowka, z niego na dachówkę i znowu do rowka. A w jakim celu produkowane są dachówki połówkowe? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mycha.:)

> Jak wprowadzą taki zapis to tych dachówek nie będę montował! .


A ja jako inwestor bym nie zamontowała wtedy u siebie takiej  :smile:  Na mijankę mi się wcale nie podoba.

Mój creaton domino już na dachu, nadal uważam, że jest piękna a dach prosty wyszedł  :smile:

----------


## mycha.:)

Czy rzeczywiście , 4 lata temu dachówka creaton domino to była nowość i trzeba było na nią 6 miesięcy czekać ???

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy rzeczywiście , 4 lata temu dachówka creaton domino to była nowość i trzeba było na nią 6 miesięcy czekać ???


Tak, czas oczekiwania był nawet dłuższy przez co firma straciła wielu klientów.

----------


## mycha.:)

> Tak, czas oczekiwania był nawet dłuższy przez co firma straciła wielu klientów.


Ale jak widzę po tym temacie, to już domino było dostępne w 2007 roku.

----------


## CityMatic

> Ale jak widzę po tym temacie, to już domino było dostępne w 2007 roku.


 A coś z tego wynika? była w asortymencie jednak nie była popularna(płaska) tak jak obecnie. Wydaje się, że moda nastała wraz z pojawieniem się domów o bryle bardzo nowoczesnej których coraz więcej w naszym otoczeniu.

----------


## bea135

Witam
jaką mieliście cenę na dachówkę creaton domino w kolorze łupka albo czarna matowa angobowana. Oczywiście netto

----------


## M*T

Który typ dachówki polecacie ceramiczną czy cementową?

Czy ktoś kładł dachówkę DOMINO w kolorze szarym angobowanym?

----------


## Mateo33

Dachówki ceramiczne sa najtrwalsze i najczęsciej wybierane podobno 45% budujących dom wybierało ceramike. Również ich żywotnośc sięga nawet kilku pokoleń, co wcale nie oznacza, że tagicznie gorzej jest przy cementowej. W braas jest 8 różnych modeli własnie tego rodzaju dachówki  :smile:

----------


## henrykobwarzanek

witam,

dachówki cementowe są równe i wystarczająco trwałe, spokojnie wytrzymują 60-70 lat,
jeżeli komuś to wystarcza to wg mnie nie ma podstaw do dopłacania do ceramiki,
niestety potwierdzam dużo wątków związanych z Creatonem,
dachówka mocno się popsuła, producent leci tylko na opinii i kategorycznie nie uznaje reklamacji
ostatnio jest masa problemów nawet z modelem Premion w wersji finesse
o Titani to lepiej nie pisać, chyba najgorszy produkt na rynku (piszę o jakości, nie o wyglądzie !! )

----------


## domino34

Chciałbym się zapytać o różnicę pomiędzy dachówkami creaton titania a creaton balance. Jak wiadomo titatnia jest robiona w Polsce, a balance w Lenti/ (Węgry). Wiem, że różnią się trochę rozmiarem, ale czy są miedzy nimi inne różnice (jakościowe)? Wg polskiego cennika Titatnia kosztuje 4,5zł/szt, a Balance 6,66zł/szt, ale już wg cennika słoweńskiego (chyba) titatnia kosztuje 1,6Euro/szt, a balance 1,75Euro/szt i zastanawia mnie czy czasem dachówki niczym się nie różnią, tylko w polskim cenniku 2zł różnicy wynika z problemów logistycznych, a nie z tego, ze jedna jest lepsza od drugiej?

----------


## Pauul

Witajcie,

Zamówiłem do siebie na dach dachówkę Creaton Domino Nuance łupek angobowa, 
i przykuł mnie nie mały szczegół... Dachówkę zamówiła hurtowania z Częstochowy z Niemiec (podobno).
Gdy dostałem telefon że dachówka jest już na magazynie postanowiłem ją obejrzeć osobiście z racji wielu opinii na jej temat.

Pierwsze co mi się nie spodobało to brak ofoliowania palety z dachówką, dachówka jest starannie poukładana z tekturowymi przekładkami pospinana tylko opaskami.

Druga sprawa to brak pospinanych dachówek po 5szt np, pospinane są całe rzędy dachówek w całości.

Wydaje mi się, że dachówka niemiecka chyba nie wychodzi tak z produkcji? No chyba że się mylę.

Spotkaliście się z taką sytuacją?

----------


## Janek795

> Jak wprowadzą taki zapis to tych dachówek nie będę montował! To tak jakby mi ktoś zabronił zamontować dachówkę na połaci, która ma mniejszy kąt od zalecanej. To ja kryję dach, ja za swoją robotę biorę pełną odpowiedzialność i ja daję na swoją robotę stosowna gwarancję. Proszę mi powiedzieć na jakiej podstawie wysuwane jest twierdzenie, że jak będzie rowek w jednym ciągu to wody w nim będzie więcej? Jak jest na mijankę to z dachówki płynie do rowka, z niego na dachówkę i znowu do rowka. A w jakim celu produkowane są dachówki połówkowe? Pozdrawiam.


Chyba Domino tyle kłopotów sprawiała, że pojawiła się nowa "Simpla". Podobno równiutka, z boku dwa zamki (czyli bez mijanki też ma być cacy i super szczelnie) i ogólnie ma być cud nie dachówka  :smile:  . Ja miałem zamówioną domino i się okazało dziś, że w ogóle już jej nie produkują i na pewno nie będzie do końca roku  :big grin:  Więc w tej samej cenie jedzie do mnie simpla... co mnie w sumie cieszy  :big grin:   Ktoś już to kładł ??? Jest też większa bo ma aż 50cm długości. 

http://www.creaton.pl/simpla/  ale już na oficjalnej stronie .de czy .com produkt nie istnieje .. ciekawe  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wykonałem kilka dachów dachówką w linii i z przesunięciem i miałem większych problemów. Aktualnie kryję Turmalinem no i jest równa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rom100

Witam
Ja zaczynam "zabawę" z budową, mam już wybrany projekt domu Willa na Borowej z dachem o kącie nachylenia 30 stopni i teraz wertuje i szukam różnych opini na temat dachówki. Wiem że na pewno chcemy dachówkę ceramiczną szarą lub antracytową w wersji angoba lub glazura i moje typy to:
CREATON - PREMION (łupka angoba lub glazurowana) lub TITANIA (łupka angoba).
ROBEN - MONZA PLUS (antracytowa angoba) lub PIEMONT (szara glazura lub antracytowa).
BRAAS - RUBIN 13V (łupkowa glazura lub antracyt angoba) lub RUBIN 11V (antracyt angoba lub szary kryształ glazura).

Teraz moje pytanie prośba czy ktoś kupił i założył jedną z tych dachówek jakie ma opinie (dobre czy złe) oraz osoby które zajmują się układaniem dachówek, które by wybrali na swój dom? Bo wierze że wybrali by najlepszą i w układaniu i użytkowaniu.

----------


## seni

> Chyba Domino tyle kłopotów sprawiała, że pojawiła się nowa "Simpla". Podobno równiutka, z boku dwa zamki (czyli bez mijanki też ma być cacy i super szczelnie) i ogólnie ma być cud nie dachówka  . Ja miałem zamówioną domino i się okazało dziś, że w ogóle już jej nie produkują i na pewno nie będzie do końca roku  Więc w tej samej cenie jedzie do mnie simpla... co mnie w sumie cieszy   Ktoś już to kładł ??? Jest też większa bo ma aż 50cm długości.


Też dołączam się do pytania - czy ktoś już może kładzie i podzieli się zdjęciami/ opinią? W sobotę zamówiliśmy, po długim wahaniu między domino a betonową, i mam nadzieję,że będzie to dobra decyzja. Chociaż w innym wątku ktoś pisał, że przyjechała na budowę i podobno jest bardzo krzywa  :Confused:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Witam
> Ja zaczynam "zabawę" z budową, mam już wybrany projekt domu Willa na Borowej z dachem o kącie nachylenia 30 stopni i teraz wertuje i szukam różnych opini na temat dachówki. Wiem że na pewno chcemy dachówkę ceramiczną szarą lub antracytową w wersji angoba lub glazura i moje typy to:
> CREATON - PREMION (łupka angoba lub glazurowana) lub TITANIA (łupka angoba).
> ROBEN - MONZA PLUS (antracytowa angoba) lub PIEMONT (szara glazura lub antracytowa).
> BRAAS - RUBIN 13V (łupkowa glazura lub antracyt angoba) lub RUBIN 11V (antracyt angoba lub szary kryształ glazura).
> 
> Teraz moje pytanie prośba czy ktoś kupił i założył jedną z tych dachówek jakie ma opinie (dobre czy złe) oraz osoby które zajmują się układaniem dachówek, które by wybrali na swój dom? Bo wierze że wybrali by najlepszą i w układaniu i użytkowaniu.


przyłączam się do zapytania, również rozważam powyższe modele

----------


## Spruce

Dzień dobry,
Stoję przed wyborem dachówki firmy Creaton (tylko ta marka wchodzi w rachubę) na mój dach. Do wyboru mam następujące modele (wynika to z odległości między łatami):
1. Premion,
2. Harmonica,
3. Ratio,
4. Cantus,
5. Visio,
6. Optima.

Proszę o opinie która z tych dachówek jest najlepsza tzn. najtrwalsza, najbardziej szczelna, nie ma problemów z jakością (równość, przebarwienia, odpryski etc.) - niezależnie od ceny. Kwestie wizualne również pozostawmy na boku - bo to kwestia gustu.

W obrębie tych modeli są też do wyboru różne powłoki:
1. Naturalna,
2. Nuance angobowana,
3. Finesse glazurowana,
4. Noblesse glazurowana,

którą z tych powłok polecacie?
Proszę o opinie. Może jest ktoś, kto ma doświadczenia z różnymi produktami Creaton?
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## ciasteczka

Poszukuję druku gwarancyjnego z firmy Creaton z 2014 roku. Może ktoś posiada takowy dokument, w którym są wyszczególnione warunki gwarancji.

Będę wdzięczny, gdyż wznawiam walkę z Creatonem.

 Creatona nie polecam ze względu na podejście do klienta. Reklamuję dachówki Creaton Premion Finese , które stają się z roku na rok coraz bardziej białe z powodu wewnętrznych mikropęknięć / wykwitów. Mikropęknięć przybywa, dach coraz to bardziej szary zamiast błyszcząco czarnego, a firma Creaton stwierdziła, że cytuję "Nie możemy uznać, że zgłoszona przez Państwa wada dachówek, jest wadą podlegającą reklamacji w ramach gwarancji, gdyż ma ona charakter wyłącznie estetyczny." 
Wspomnę jedynie, że dachówkę zakupiłem w 2009 roku. w 2014 roku została wymieniona z dokładnie tego samego powodu, który pojawił się ponownie.
Przypadek, że z dachówką dzieje się ciągle to samo?
Ciekawym jest również fakt, iż w 2020 roku w nowych warunkach gwarancyjnych jest dokładnie opisane wyłączenie z gwarancji cech estetycznych.

----------

